# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Personalitete te medha te kombit shqiptar

## DEN_Bossi

Ketu jane jeteshkrimet e disa nga paersonaliteteve mysliman qe njihen jo vetem per hoxhallare, hafiz  muderrize apo imam te xhamive por edhe si njerez te artit, kultures, arsimit, atdhedashurise etj. Kto kolose te Shqiperise nuk ishin vetem njerezit e fetvave, lutjeve apo riteve fetare,por keta ishin edhe njerez te pendes dhe pushkes kur atdheu e kerkonte nje gje te tille.
Presim pergjigje apo mendime ....

----------


## DEN_Bossi

HAXHI HASAN ALIA 
(SHEH SHAMIA)
(1814 -1891)

Marre nga libri "Ne kujtim te brezave" i autoreve;Dr.Honoris Causa (Mesues i Popullit) Fak LULI, Islam Dizdari, Nexhmi Bushati.

 Të gjithë biografët e kanë të qartë lidhjen e ngushtë midis kushteve historike dhe formimit të një personaliteti. Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XIX qyteti ynë po përjetonte një kulm të zhvillimit të tij ekonomik, zhvillim që kishte filluar që nën sundimin e Bushatllinjve. Ishte qyteti i më se 50.000 banorëve dhe i zejtarive shumë të zhvilluara, që me rritjen e punishteve çuan edhe në krijimin e manifakturave të para 1). 


Qyteti ishte dhe një qendër e fuqishme tregtare, me një volum qarkullim malli të habitshëm ndërmjet një rrjeti të gjerë tregjesh që gjëndeshinjo vetëm buzë detrave Adriatik e Mesdhe, por edhe në brendësi të Ballkanit e të Evropës. Shkodra numëronte mbi 3500 dyqane. Fillimet e zhvillimit kapitalist sollën dhe një zhvillim të polarizimit shoqëror, me pasoja të hidhura për shtresat e pambrojtura ekonomikisht. Faktorët politikë qenë të tillë, që sollën edhe rrjedhoja ekonomike të pakënaqshme për pjesën e varfér. Lufta e Krimesë (turq-anglezëitalianë-francezë kundra Rusisë) jo vetëm që bllokoi flotat tregëtare, por solli edhe ndërprerjen e tregtisë së drithit me Rusinë, duke u krijuar probleme serioze vendeve të Ballkanit 2). "Kriza e drithit" i nxiti tregtarët matrapazë të Shkodrës që të grumbullonin drithërat e vendit në sasi të mëdha, me qëllim përfitimi nga kërkesat e tregjeve të jashtme, duke ofruar çmimet e tyre të larta. Një grumbullim i tillë i ethshëm boshatisi tregun e brendshëm dhe ngriti lart çmimet e bukës. Drama e njerëzve të varfér u bë edhe më e madhe me thatësirën e atij viti. Kjo krizë solli pasojën e pashmangshme, zinë e bukës.

Në këto kushte u poqën shanset për një revoltë popullore. Në kujtesën e Shkodrës nuk ishte shlyerjehona e lëvizjes së madhe popullore e 1836-tës me në krye Harnz Kazazin e Haxhi Idriz Boksin e që pat mbyllur valiun turk, Hafiz Pashën, për gjashtë muaj në kalanë e qytetit. Pakënaqësia që kishte ndjerë populli që me kohë ndaj reforinave të Tanzimatit po shtohej dhe nga urrejtj a po kalonte në revoltë, kur e pati të qartë rolin negativ që po luante valiu i ri, Osman Pasha, i cili në vend që t'u vinte fre spekullimeve me drithin, ishte kthyer në një bashkëpunëtor i zellshëm me matrapazët, me qëllimin që të pasurohej sa më shpejt e sa më shumë. Gjëndja e shtresave popullore u keqësua më tepër dhe tensioni u rrit shumë kur filluan vdekjet e para nga uria. Paralajmërimet që iu bënë pashait nga dërgata e zgjedhur prej një mbledhjeje popullore, që kryesohej nga intelektualët përparimtodë Sheh Shamia, Ahmet Efendi Kalaja dhe luftëtari i shquar Hamz Kazazi, ndeshën në vesh të shurdhër. Mospërfillja e pashait ndaj kësaj proteste dhe ndonjë përpjekje e tij për diversion dhanë shkëndinë për revoltën e fuqishme të datës 9 shkurt, q'ë njohu si udhëheqës të saj Hasan Alinë, të quajtur më vonë Haxhi Sheh Shamia.

Hasani lindi rreth viteve 1814-15. Ai qe i biri i tregtarit të pasur, Osman Alia, i cili ishte shpëmgulur në Shkodër nga lagjja "Dragonj" e Krajës, sot "Dragoviç", ku kishte qenë i ngarkuar me detyrën e bylykbashit 3). Kjo familje ishte e njohur për bujari e trimëri. Që në fémijëri Hasani dha shenja zgjuarsie të rrallë dhe në moshën 14-vjeçare iu vu ndjekjes së mësimeve fetare. Thuhet se këto i erdhën të vështira në fillim, për arsye moshe, por paska qenë rilindasi i shquar, Daut Boriçi që e paska nxitur. Ka një anekdotë : "Si pedagog i mirëfilltë dhe i devotshëm, Daut Boriçi e paska çuar nxënësin tek gryka e pusit dhe gurët e lëmuar nga férkimi ia paska krahasuar me rolin e vullnetit dhe këmbënguljes për studim". Mirënjohja e ish-nxënësit ndaj edukatorit qe e përhershme, sepse ai shpeshherë shkonte dhe e vizitonte në shtëpi. Sipas H.Bushatit), mësimet teologjike i kreu në Medresenë e Mehmet Ali Pashës së Misirit në Kavallë të Greqisë. Biograid Shehil) sjellin vitin 1837 si vit të përfundimit të studimeve filozofike. Po nga ky burim, si provë të konsideratave që gëzonte si një klerik shumë i përgatitur, qenka thirrur në vitin 1842-44 në Kongresin e Ulemave në Stamboll, ku u shquaka me erudicionin e tij. Titullin "haxhi" e fitoi duke shkuar në Mekë si pelegrin. Nuk mund ta përcaktojmë vitin e haxhillekut, por ka një shënim 4), ku informohemi se Hasani paska shkuar në Mekë dy heresh "bedel" për të tjerët herën e parë, por nuk qenka kthyer, sepse vitin tjetër paska kryer haxhillëkun për vehte. Në intervalin njëvjetor qëndruakej në Mekë si "muxhavir" (ndjekës i lutjeve fetare pranë vendeve të shenjta) dhe merrka titullin "sheh". Ai nuk u shpall asnjëherë ndjekës i ndonjë tarikati, megjithëse thuhet se edhe mund të ketë qenë i tarikatit "Nakshibendi" 7). Biografi H.Bushati hedh poshtë tezën e Z.Shkodrës se Sheh Hasani qe bektashi, me argumentin se në Shkodër tarikati Bektashi s'ka qenë i mirëpritur, madje i luftuar, çka nuk do të përputhej me popullaritetin që arriti të gëzonte ai më vonë.

Ngjarjet e vitit 1854 do ta vinin në epiqendër të tyre. Në grupin e tregtarëve të lidhur me rrjetin e matrapazëve të drithit duhet të j etë përzier edhe i ati, tregtar i mëkëmbur. Flitet se revolta pushtoi zemrën fisnike të klerikut, kur pau me sytë e vet të uriturit në prag të vdekjes, kështuqë u vu në krye të zejtarëve, të punëtorëve e të të varférve të mbushur me urrejtje e zemrim ndaj atyre që pasuroheshin me mjete çnjerëzore. Pazari u mbyll. Objekti i parë i sulmit të qytetarëve të armtosur qenë magazinat e të atit, një provë tietër e zemërgjerësisë dhe e shpirtit të tij bujar Rrezja e veprimit u shtri mbi të giitha depot e drithit në Pazar, pavarësisht se u desh të kacafyteshin me forcat e armatosura qeveritare e të pronarëve të pasur. Përpjekja qe e rreptë dhe në përleshje e sipër Sheh Shamia u plagos në dore, mirëpo ai nuk u tërhoq, derisa turqit u ndrynë në kështjellë. Shpëmdarja e drithit u bë sipas lagjeve dhe kështu u mposht gogoli i bukës. Nga dy vargje popullore kuptojmë se ai mori si sekretar për shitjén e drithit një katolik : "Rroftë e qoftë Hasan Alia/ sekretar Filip Çurçia" 8)

Sipas dëshmisë së M.Sirriut 9) qytetarët e revoltuar nuk u tërhoqën nga pozicioni i tyre i protestes dhe nuk u kënaqën nie suksesin e "aksionit" të parë; ata u hodhën në një demostratë të fuqishme duke kërkuar transferimin e Osman Mas'har Pashës. Për t'i prerë hovin kësaj lëvizjeje të fuqishme, që mund të çonte në një krizë të vërtetë, pashai përdori diversionin duke u ndihniuar nga diplomatët francezë. Janë pohimet e vetë H.Hekardit, konsull francez në Shkodër, që sqarojnë motiver e kësaj lëvizjeje, zhvillimin e saj dhe rolin amortizues që luajtën të huajtë në mbrojtje të interesave të administrates. Ja konkretisht, çfarë shkruan Hekardi: "Lëvizja që ndodhi me 1854 në Shkodër, pati si pretekst akaparimin dhe eksportimin në Vlorë të drithërave. Popullsia, e çueme peshë nga një hoxhë i ri, i quajtur Sheh Shamia, iu rras Pazarit dhe plaçkiti disa dyqane; pastaj, mbasi pasha ishte ndry në kala, populli mori armët dhe po përgatitej të përtërinte ngjarjet e vitit 1836, por u hyri në mes nënkonsulli i Francës dhe shpjegoi rreziqet që mund të ndodhnin dhe ku mund ta çonin vendin e tyre, në një kohë kur sulltani ishte në luftë me të huait 10). Shënimi i mësipërm, ku Hekardi, ashtu si dhe foklori përdor titullin "sheh", le të kuptosh se ai këtë titull e kishte fituar përpara ngjarjeve të, vitit 1854. Këtë presion konsulli francez e shoqëroi me premtimin se valiu do të transferohej dhe shkodranët me këmbënguljen e tyre bënë që të nxirrej fermani sulltanor për largimin e valiut. Valiu i ri, Ragip Pasha, ruante çastin kur të hakmerrej me klerikun kryengritës dhe stafin që e ndihmoi, por gjendja kritike në kufi e pengoi për do kohë dhe atij nuk i interesonte të prishte ekuilibrin e krijuar pas atyre tensioneve shqetësuese që pati provuar administrata turke. Në personin e Sheh Shamisë, sikur edhe në atë të udhëheqësve të tjerë shihej një rrezik jo i vogël, si nga ana e valiut, ashtu edhe tregtarëve të mëdhenj. Këtë e vërtetojnë edhe vargjet e mëposhtme të një kënge popullore:

"Gjithë tregtarët rrijnë tue mendue
Sheh Shaminë si me e luftue?!
Letër Pashës i kanë çue
Sheh Shamiiië me e pushkatue.

Pasha i Shkodrës asht idhnue
Sheh Shaminë k'tu gjallë e due!
Sheh Shamia thotë një fjalë:
"Pashës në dorë nuk i bie i gjallë! 11)

Konsekuentë të qëndrimit të tyre, armiqtë vendosën ta vrisnin fshehtas Sheh Shaminë 12) por nuk ia arritën. Atëherë u përdor dredhia. U thirrën krerët për dialog, por ata nuk shkuan. Duke shfrytëzuar befasinë dhe duke shkelur amnistinë e premtuar, valiu arrestoi udhëheqësit: Hamz Kazazin, Jusuf Efendi Tabakun, Ahmet Kalanë. Në një situatë të tillë Sheh Shamia vendosi të largohej, ashtu siç e konfirmojnë edhe vargjet e këngës:

Sheh Shamia ban kuvend
S'kam si të rri ma në këtë vend
Kam vendosë me dalë në mërgim
Me punue për vendin ti

Sipas një dorëshkrimi Shehu në fillim qenka strehuar në lagjen Bahçallek (!), ku "banojshin ma të mirët e familjeve myslimane, si Mehmet Agë Shllaku etj., prej të cilave pritet dhe kërkon ndihmën e tyne kundra kërcënimeve të pashës që donte me e kapë". Më poshtë vazhdohet ... Kështu përcillet e hikë në Ulqin prej Ali Selës me shokët e tjerë, ku aty shpia e Becejve e shtien në barka të veta dhe e çojnë në Aleksandri të Egjyptit, ku mbahet mirë prej shoqnive t'atjeshme...14). Arratisja e tij përshkruhet ndryshe nga biografè të tjerë. Sipas Z.Shkodrës dhe vëll. Shehi, ai u largua me anijet e Gjylve për në Itali, Francë e Spanjë. Vëllezërit Shehi mendojnë se ai ka kaluar më vonë në Egjipt, ku ka qëndruar 10 vjet, i strehuar tek Basri Ahmet Efendiu, mik i Mehmet Ali Pashës, sundimtarit të vendit. Qëndrimi në Francë i paska krij uar mundësinë Shehut që të ndiqte kurse mjekësie në Paris, ta përvetësonte aq mirë frëngjishten, sa "t'i hynte p'e'rkthimit të Kur'anit në atë gjuhë". Po aty shënoliet se " ... kishte shkrue shumë artikuj duke treguar se çka ka qenë e çka do të jetë Shqypnia" dhe " ... veprat e tij shenjohen në biblio.tekën e Parisit" 15). Në mungesë dokumentacioni kuptohet që këto të dhëna merren me rezervë. Në shkrimet e sipërme (3,6) flitet për një përpjekje, sigtirisht në emigracion, të Shehut për të bashkëpunuar me kniazin Danillo të Malit të Zi dhe për të luftuar për liri. Pyetjeve provokuese e me prapamendim të Danillos Shehu iu paska përgjegjë: "Tanë Shqypnia asht gati me u çlirue dhe, nëse doni të dini sa annë kemi, ato do t'ia marrim amnikut. Prijsit do t'i nxj errë lufta... Si p'èrgjegjës për latin e popullit asht mirë të shtrohemi në kuvend...... Mendohet se takime të tilla duhet të ketë bërë edhe me fqinj të tjerë, por pa sukses. Me siguri, një veprimtari e tillë, bashkë me dënimin me vdekje në mungesë 16) e mbajtën larg Shqipërisë për një kohë aq të gjatë. U desh ndërhyrja e personaliteteve të tilla, si Mehmet Ali Pasha i Egjyptit, pranë Sulltan Hamitit, që ai të falej dhe të kthehej në Shkodër më 1864. Falja iu kushtëzua me mosmarrjen pjesë në veprimtari politike. Biografi L.Sekuj në dorëshkrimin e cituar mbron argumentin se Shehu nuk e fshehu antagonizmin e tij ndaj politikës zyrtare edhe më vonë; kështu " ... me rastin e ngjarjeve në Mirditë (1835) u burgos me të tjerë përhapës të gjuhës shqipe, si: Hafiz Durro Begu, Imzot Prengë Doçl, Gaspër Çoba, Gjon Muzhani, Zef Simoni, Mikel Çoka. U desh që Dom Leonardi, prifti i Lezhës t'i shkruante anglezit George Gomberlain Mhibrovni (!), kryetar i Komitetit të Shqiptarëve në Londër, ku bënin pjesë Mehmet Ali Pasha, Osman Pasha, Sabri Korça etj. dhe me ndërhyrjen e diplomatëve të huaj u bë i mundur lirimi i tyre 17). Përsërisim mendimin e mëparshëm se vetëm hulumtimet arkivale të mëvonshme mund t'i konfirmojnë këto të dhëna.

Gjatë kohës në arrati i vdiq babai në Shkodër dhe iu konfiksua e gjithë pasuria, pasi që i biri, trashëgimtari i vetëm, qe i dënuar me vdekje. Kështu, kur u kthye, ishte pa shtëpi dhe u vendos me banim në lagj en Karahasej, ku ishte edhe imam i xhamisë. Jetonte në një shtëpi fare të thjeshtë, të cilën thuhet se ia-blenë miqtë e dashamirët. Këtu edhe u martua me një bijë nga familja e Oso Kukës.

Që me predikimin e parë në këtë xhami fitoi konsideratën e një "xhemaati" tepër të madh, që, duke mos e zënë xhamia e vogël, mbushi qoshe më qoshe oborrin e saj 18). Predikimi i tij qe i një niveli të rrallë dhe me shumë efekt tek të pranishmit për mesazhet që sillte në drejtim të zbatimit të disa normave morale-juridike. Thuhet se ky predikim për vite të tëra është kujtuar si eveniment.

Në sajë të studimeve dhe të përvojës së gjatëjetësore Shehu gëzonte një reputacion të veçantë dhe konsiderohej si kleriku më i përgatitur mysliman në fushën e'teologjisë islame. Sipas kronikave, ai kishte krijuar një studio në Medresenë e Pazarit, ku kalonte të gjithë kohën e lirë dhe regjimin e studimit nuk e thyente as në ditët e festave të mëdha të Bajramit 19). Regjimi i studimit respektohej me kaq rigorozitet, saqë vizitat e tij të rralla ndër miq e të afërm i bënte vetëm natën. Ai kalonte një jetë shumë të përkorët. lshin kushtet ekonomike që ia impononin në radhë të parë, sepse e vetmj a e ardhur ishte paga e imamit. Sigurisht që edhe vetë formimi i tij intelektual e prirte drejt shfaqjesh asketizmi, kështu shpjegohet pse ai më të shumtën ushqehej me një hase (pite-N.B.) dhe me rrush të thatë. Kuptohet që ai duke kujtuar vdekjen sa më shpesh, purifikohej më shumë shpirtërisht.

Ashtu si në fushën e filozofisë, edhe në atë tëjurisprudencës islamike Shehu ishte më autoritari ndër klerikët e kohës. Interpretimi që ai u bënte paragrafeve të sheriatit ishin nga më objektivët, të interesuarit çuditeshin me shpejtësinë e interpretimeve dhe saktësinë e tyre. Bashkëkohësit i mrekullonte edhe modestia e këtij personaliteti kaq të fortë. H. Ibrahim Kraja, ish drejtori i arsimit, i kujtonte me respekt këto tipare të qenësishme të Shehut: "Më vinte natën për vizitë, ulej ndër gjunjë dhe nuk ndigjonte me qëndrue mbi mue, ndonëse ishe ma i ri, tue më detyrue edhe mue të ulesha bri tij që të kuvendonim giatë e gjatë … 20) Vetitë e tij të rralla bënë që masa e popullit t'i atribuonte vetitë e një shenjti.
Kultura e tij ishte shumë e kompletuar: njohuritë mjekësore, që i kishte marrë giatë qëndrimit në Paris, i kishin kultivuar pasionin për mjekësinë popullore dhe, si rrjedhojë, kultin për bimët mjekësore. Nga bashkëmoshatarët mbaheshin mend shetitjet e tij të panumurta nëpër livadhet e kodrat e qytetit për të grumbulluar bimë mjekësore e për të përgatitur ilaçe. Atij i njihet merita të ketë gjetur bimët që zhduknin "lythat". Një provë interesante në këtë aspekt, d.m.th. mbi përkushtimin e Shehut për bim ët mjekësore na përcillet nga H.Bushati me anë të një dëshmie personale 21): niidis fletëve të disa librave të përdoruara nga Shehu autori gjeti bimë mjekësore të harruara aty që para një shekulli, bimë që do t'i kenë shërbyer dijetarit si lëndë vëzhgimi.

Në historinë e vendit tonë Shehu zë vend'n e merituar jo vetëm si personalitet i shquar për atdhedashurinë dhe ndieniat demokratike, për shpirtin e iniciativës dhe të guximit qytetar, për erudicionin e thellë si klerik, por edhe për prirjet e tij të theksuara prej reformatori. Ky tipar i personalitetit të tii të fuqishëm u shfaq si në problemet Cardinale, si ato të ritualit fetar tradicional, ashtu edhe në ato "të zakonshmet", që lidheshin me jetën e përditshme qytetare. Falë qiohurive në fusha të ndryshme të diturive të fesë islame, falë mendjes së ndritur, devocionit të tii të pamatur për fenë respektit të madh për besimtarët dhe dashurisë së vërtetë për gjuhën amtare, ai ndërmori hapin e guxinishëm duke mbaitur ligjëratat e së premtes në gjuhën shqipe, duke sjellë një përmbysje të tradit,s fushën delikate të litu 'isë e të praktikave fetare islame në vendin në tonë. Ai nuk iu tremb kësai "reforme", sepse ai donte që aty ku ishte,e mundur, gjërat duheshin shikuar me syrin e kohës. Një hap i tillëjo vetëm që nuk dëmtonte, por ndihmonte, si forcimin e besimit të vetëdijshëm, ashtu edhe të ndjenjës së kombit. Fundshekulli që jetoi Shehu ishte i mbushur me grabitje të njëpasnjëshme trojesh e me synime të mëdha shoviniste nga fqinjët e veriut e të jugut. Vëllezërit shqiptarë të trojeve të tjetërsuara, krahas fesë së ndryshme, do të kishin edhe gjuhën e tyre, që do t'i ruante nga asimilimi i huaj. Për një hqp të tillë Shehu do të ndeshte në dy pengesa : në autoritetet turke, që nuk e shikonin me sy të mirë përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe, veçanërisht mbasi kishin filluar të hartoheshin edhe mevludet shqlp. Pengesa tjetër paraqitej nga një shtresë hoxhallarësh fanatlkë, dogmatikë e pa arsim të plotë, që këtë hap e numëronin për herezi. Megjithëse pati mbështetjen e myftiut, Jusuf efendi Tabakut, kundërshtarët ia dolën që të bindnin Meshihatin në Stamboll për pezullimin e kësaj praktike për një periudhë dyvjeçare. Në sajë të këmbënguljies nga ana e vetë Shehut dhe të atyre që e përkrahnin, si Myftiu Isuf Tabaku e Daut Boriçi me shokë, u arrit të lejohej futja e gjuhës shqipe në praktikën fet'are. Ndihmë në këtë drejtim qe edhe mbështetja e fortë e valiut të ri, Basri Pasha, njeri me koncepte liberale 20) Biografët kujtojnë taktin që përdori Shehu për ta bindur masën e begimtarëve mbi dobitë e përdorimit të shqipes, që, si çdo "e re", pritet me rezerva. 

Një ditë xhemaati të shumtë Shehu hipi në "qyrs" (vendi i predikimit), hapi qitabin arabisht, lexoi disa rreshta, mbylli librin dhe u largua pa folur, duke befasuar të pranishmit. Të nesërmen drejtoi pyetjen se çfarë kishin kuptuar nga leximi i një dite më parë. Pasi mori përgjigje negative, mbajti "vasen" shqip, duke i paralajmëruar se të premten më të afërme do ta thoshte edhe "hytben" në shqip, d. m. th. do të përkthente edhe lutjet. Të pranishmit në fillim u befasuan, por pastaj mbetën shumë të kënaqur, ndërsa pjesa e klerikëve konservatorë e që ishin të pranishëm, u larguan të indinjuar. Kështu, në sajë të përkushtimit e të iniciativës së Shehut edhe "hytbeja" u fol në shqip duke mënjanuar arabishten, ashtu si në mevludet qe mënjanuar turqishtja.21) Nisma e Shehut të kujton përpjekjen fisnike dhe të guximshme të klerikëve katolikë shqiptarë të Veriut, që nga Buzuku, për ta futur gjuhën shqipe në veprimet liturgjike.

Në kujtimet e bashkëmoshatarëve ruhet ky përfytyrim për Shehun në moshë të avancuar : Një burrë i gjatë, i veshur me të bardha, me një fytyrë të hequr dhe të zbehtë, me sy të mprehtë e të ndritshëm. Edhe poeti anonim e ndihmon parafytyrimin tonë me anë të këtij portretizimi në vargjet :

Sheh Shamia me petka të bardha Si melek po prin përpara. 24)

Edhe çallma e tij ishte krejtësisht e bardhë, sepse fesin e kuq, që mbahej nga hoxhallarët e tjerë, e kishte mbështjellë krejtësisht me një shami të bardhë.2'l Nga k-jo hollësi thuhet se i ka mbetur ndajshtimi "Sliamia". Këtë "look" (mënyrë veshjeje) e kanë ndjekur edhe klerikë të tjerë më vonë, si për shembull Shehui Tixhanive, H. Shaban Domnori.

Burime të tjera pohojnë se ndajshtimi i mësipërm i kambetur qe nga viti 1854, kur në përleshjen e Pazarit i ishte ngatërruar për çallmë një shami e bardhë, nga ato që shitësit vamin për reklamë përjashta dyqaneve të manifakturës. Konsulli Hekard përdor llagapin "Shamil", siç e përdorën turqit. Shkaku duhet kërkuar (shih H.Bushati, vepër e cituar) në përqasjen që gjetën ata midis udhëheqësit shkodran dhe Shamilit, udhëheqës i Dagestanit, që në luftë me rusët arriti ta çlironte vendin e tij në vitin 1832. Mund të hipotetizohet se titulli "Sharnia" mund të jetë deforinim i emrit "Shamil". Në traditën gojore të qytetit të Shkodrës emri i Sheh Shamisë është i lidhur ngushtë edhe me disa të "reja" që u vunë në praktikë në jetën e përditshme të qytetit, pikërisht, sepse u patën sugjeruar e rekomanduar nga ai me qëllimin fisnik, qytetar, për të thjeshtuar e lehtësuar mënyrën e jetesës. Popullata myslimane ishte e ndjeshme nga predikimet e Shehut, prandaj reagoi pozitivisht, duke hequr dorë nga disa zakone të vjetra, praktika prapanike e rite mesjetare, si :

-mbajtja e tallaganave në krye prej burrave në raste zie të kobshme
-ndezja e qirinjve në xhami e në varreza për të përkujtuar të vdek-urit (rit pagan ky)
-gatimi i hallvës për të dyzetat
-veshja me "futa të zeza" e grave myslimane në raste vdekjeje.

Krahas këtyre, ndryshime të një lloji tjetër

-ditën e dasmës nusja të sillej me karrocë e jo me kalë 
-burrat të mbathnin këpucë të tipit evropian të hiqej dorë nga vajtimi me zë të lartë të thjeshtësohej veshja e grave qytetare.

Më lart pamë se Shehu kishte si sekretar të vetin një katolik, provë kjo e shpirtit të tij tolerant. Në shkrimin e vëllezërve Shehi sillet edhe një episod tjetër, që vërteton këtë shpirt a prirje tolerance të tij : "Tregojnë se bashmyftari Osman mblodhi të gjithë klerikët e qytetit, dha urdhër të arrestohej Imzot Marinaj duke e shpallur atë armik të profetit dlie të Allahut, sepse shërbesat fetare i kishte bërë në gjuhën shqipe. Hasan Alia iu përvesh keq bashmyftarit dhe në atë kohë, i ndihmuar nga populli rrëmbeu nga xliandarët priftin katolik dhe, pasi shtiu me kobure në ajër, u foli besimiarëve: "O nierëz të Zotit, është e lehtë të ushqehesh me mish të pjekur, por ç'na lypset se si quhet ai turqisht ?! A nuk asht ky nji mëkat që ju hidheni kundër lëvruesve të gjuhës amtare dhe mbroni atë të një të huaji ?! A mos iu kanë rrjedhur trutë ?! Shkoni dhe rrini pranë grave dhe fëmijëve tuaj : aty do të mësoni se buka quhet "bukë" dhe "babës" i thonë "babë". Pastaj Hasan Alia e dërgoi Imzot Marinajn në famullinë e Hotit. 26)

Një jetë kaq intensive e plot përplasje e lodhi klerikun e nderuar, kështu që dita e vdekj es po afrohej. Sipas dëshmisë goj ore të plakut 90-vjeçar, Selim Reçi 27) Shehu, i lodhur, e paska parandjerë afrimin e vdekjes dhe paska shkuar tek kryetari i bashkisë, Bejtash Agë Kazazi, pronar i një livadhi afër shtëpisë së Shehut dhe ia paska kërkuar për një grumbullim njerëzish, duke pyetur edhe për çmimin e barit, sepse donte tia paguante. Kur pronari i çuditur, i paska kërkuar sqarime, i vetmi shpjegim paska qenë: "mbledhja e popullit do të jetë e madhe". Bejtash Aga ia paska dhënë pa shpërblim. Çudia qe këtu : të nesërmen Shehu ndërroi jetë dhe për ta përcjellë si duhej u grumbulluan aq njerëz, saqë me zi i zuri livadhi i lartpërmendur. Më të moshuarit kujtojnë edhe raste të tjera të ngjashme, që i atribuojnë Shehut aftësi të tilla parashikuese, jshtë fuqive të zakonshme dhe të përmasave mbinjerëzore. Të gjitha këto arsye bënë që ceremonia e varrimit të Sheh Shamisë, e zhvilluar me 25 mars 1891, të gdhendej në kujtesen popullore si diçka e pazakontë për pjesëmarrjen e gjerë të qytetarëve shkodranë. Ky klerik me frymëmarrje të gjerë diti të harmonizojë meditimin e thellë me probleme të jetës së përditshme, lëvizjen popullore të kohës me ndjesitë kombëtare.

Me porosinë e tij, si gur varri qe përdortir një shkëmb i Pagdhendur. Më vonë familjarët meremetuan varrin në lagjen Karahase, por eshtrat i rivarrosen në Fushë-Shtoj, sepse varri i parë u prish për arsye urbanistike gjatë dekadave të fundit.
Për veprën e këtij kleriku është shkruar në Historinë e Shqipërisë, në të dy botimet, në Fjalorin Enciklopedik (Tiranë, 1985, fq 1000), por, duke u interpretuar sipas klisheve të logj ikës zyrtare marksiste, e reduktuar në një vlerësim të njëanshëm, për arsye se feja dhe kleri ishin në listën e zezë. Gjykime në një sens tjetër, më të gjerë, janë dhënë në revistën "Zani i naltë" si dhe nga studiuesi O.Myderrizi, Z.Shkodra e H.Bushati.

Vitet e pluralizmit politik dhanë mundësinë për ta ridimensionuar figurën e Sheh Shamisë e për ta vendosur në piedestalin që ai meritonte; përurimi i Medresesë së Shkodrës, viti 1991, me emrin e këtij biri të shquar të Shkodrës duhet kuptuar jo vetëm si një tregues i këtj rivlerësimi objektiv të merituar, por edhe bartës i mesazhit të madh që u përcillet klerikëve të ardhshëm misioni i tyre i shenjtë e fisnik, krahas një përkushtimi të përliershëm për ngritjen morale-fetare e kulturore, kërkon që interesat e fesë duhet të mbarështrohen me ato të popullit e të kombit, si dy anë të së njëjtës medalje.

Shënim : 

Në botimin "Trima të kryengritjeve popullore", pjesa e dytë (Tiranë, 1980, fq. 56-59) të M.Kokalarit, me synimin e vulgariziinit të historisë, portretizohen shumë luftëtarë e udhëheqës lëvizjesh popullore. Vepra është destinuar për një publik pa pretendime shkencore, veçanërisht për rininë shkollore. Pavarësisht nga kjo, autori, me zellin t'i qëndrojë besnik platformës zyrtare, cënon objektivitetin historik, se përmes një emfaze të dukshme ntrash së tepërmi temperamentin luftarak "të birit të vegjëlisë shkodrane", që mendjen sikur e pati vetëm te pushka e që, sikur u rrit në "mjedisin obskurantist mesjetar islamik turk", duke errësuar të vërtetën se ai qe djalë i një familjeje të pasur, i edukuar në një mjedis shqiptar të mirëfilltë dhe në kontakt me njerëz të ngritur, si: Jusuf Efendi Tabaku, Sali Efendia i Madh, Ahmet Kalaja, Daut Boriçi etj., në një kohë që fillimet e kapitalizmit po e lidhnin Shkodrën në shumë fije. Nëqoftëse, sipas vargut popullor: 

"Dha fetfanë me mbytë babanë", ky antagonizëm qe në planin moral dhe ekonomik, ndërsa shprehj a e autorit "e dënoi me vdekje t'anë", i krijon bindjen një lexuesi të papërvojë, sikur Hasan Alia e linçoi t'anë me duart e veta. Edhe vetë portreti i cituar (në bashkautorësi me piktorin) të jep përshtypjen, sikur Shehu paskej qenë një "komit" i zakonshëm malesh, një cub e jo një klerik i devotshëm, i ditur e konsekuent në idealet e tij fisnike e humane, shumë larg një atëvrasësi.

Heroizmi e humanizmi i Sheh Shamisë pati frymëzuar edhe poetin Skënder Temali duke dhënë subjektin e një ballade (Revista "Ylli", Nr-8, 1990). Autori përmes vargjeve

"Shekuj lamë pas
Dhe s'e harrojmë kurrë"

bëhet shprehës i respektit të mbarë një qyteti që heroit i vë vulën e pavdekësisë.

Referencat :


1) Z.Shkodra : -Revolta qytetare e vegjelise shkodrane me 1854 nën udhëheqien e Sheh Shamise", Bol. i Shkencave Shoqerore, Nr.2, Tiranë, 1957.
2) Ilistoria e Shqipërisë, veil.11, fq. 1 53-156, Tiranë 1956,
3) Q.Shehi-G.Shehi : "Hasan Alia i mbiquajtur "Sheh Shamia (Drita islame", viti i pare, Nr.9, 1992).
4) H.Bushali : "Shkodra dhe motet-, doreshkrim.
5) Q.Shehi-G.Shehi, vepër e cituar.
6) II.Bushati, vepër e cituar.
7) Po aty.
8) Q.Shehi-G.Shehi, vepër e cituar.
9) "Kronika" e M.Sirriuf' - Buletin i shkencave shoqërore, Nr. 1, fq.201-207 (Tirane 1957).
10) H.Hecquard, "Histoire de la Hante Albanie", Paris 1858, fq.464-465, sipas Z-Shkodra, vepër e cituar, fq.62.
11, 12, 13) Q.Shehi-G.Shehi, vepër e cituar.
14) Lazer Sekuj : "Sheh Shamia-patriot revolucionar" (broshure e ruajtur ne familjen Shehi).
15) Po aty.
16) Z.Shkodra, veper e cituar.
17) L.Sekuj, vepër e cituar.
18) H. Bushati, vepër e cituar.
19) Po aly.
20) Po aty.
2 1) Po aty.
22) Po aty.
23) Revista --Zani i naltë", Nr- 1 1, fq.367 (Tiranë 1937) Osman Myderrizi: artikuli ne Buletinin e Shk-encave Shoqerore, Nr.2, fq. 1 52-153 (Tirane, 1955).
24) Q.Shehi-G.Sliehi, vepër e cituar.
25) N.Bushali. vepër e cituar.
26) L.Sekuj, vepër e cituar.
27) N. Bushati: v. cit.

Literaiurë plotësitese

1. Nexhmi Bushati : '-Sheh Shamia-kierik i ndritur e demokral" (Gazeta Shkodra, Nr. 1 0, Nënlor 1091 - Shkodër.
2. Ligor Mile : "Kryengritja popullore ne fil1im te Rilindjes" (fq. 163-164, 'riranë, 1962).
3. A. Buda : "Shkrime historike". pjesa e dyte. fq.43-44 (Tiranë 1986),
4. Zel'Jubani : "Raccolta di canti popolari e rapsodie di poemi albanesi" ('rrieste, 1871).

----------


## DEN_Bossi

DAUT BORIÇI
(1825--1896)

  Marre nga libri "Ne kujtim te brezave" i autoreve;Dr.Honoris Causa (Mesues i Popullit) Fak LULI, Islam Dizdari, Nexhmi Bushati.

 Elitës së intelektualëve shkodranë i bën nder të veçantë emri i Daut Boriçit jo vetëm se qe një njeri i ditur, me arsim të lartë teologjik, të fituar në medresetë me prestigj të kryeqytetit të perandorisë osmane, por edhe pse qe një nga patriotët më të shquar të Rilindjes Kombëtare. 


Me atdhedashuri, vendosmëri e dinamizëm udhëhoqi në mënyrë konsekuente Komitetin Ndërkrahinor të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, si dhe Degën e Lidhj es për Shkodrën gjatë gjithë periudhës së ekzistencës së saj. Ai radhitet ndër figurat e ndritura të patriotëve tanë, si për aftësitë prej diplomate e politikani, ashtu edhe për përkushtimin e tij në lëmin e arsimit e të edukimit. 

Epoka-Kushtet ekonomike e politike

Jeta e vepra e këtij personaliteti është e lidhur ngushtë me epokën në të cilën jetoi e punoi. Në çerekun e dytë të shek. XIX në qytetin e Shkodrës u evidentuan ritme befasuese në lëmin e proceseve ekonomike e shoqërore. Dihet tashmë se qyteti kishte arritur gjatë sundimit të Bushatllinjve një kulm të zhvillimit ekonomik. Falë pozicionit të saj gjeografik, Shkodra shërbente si urë që lidhte Evropën përmes porteve të Tivarit, Ulqinit, Shëngjinit dhe vetë lumit Buna me zonat e thella të vendit dhe ato të Ballkanit. Qarkullimi i mallrave arriti nivele të atilla, sa t'ia kishin zili tregje të tjera të Ballkanit.1 Kjo qendër jo vetëm e përqendroi pjesën më të madhe të tregtisë me botën e jashtme, por filloi të kryente edhe funksionet e një tregu nacional të dorës së parë.2 Sipas një studiuesit të huaj, udhëtarët që vizitonin në këtë kohë Shkodrën e Pazarin e saj, provonin përshtypjet më të mira për zyrat tregtare, që nuk dalloheshin nga ato të Evropës.3

Për të lehtësuar komunikimin me botën e jashtme, krahas zyrës postare që kishte hapur Turqia që me 1822,4 u hap një zyrë postare nga tregtarët shkodranë, që vepronte në mënyrë të pavarur.5 Edhe kur kapitali vendas iu nënshtrua kapitalit të madh austrohungarez, Shkodra u bë një kryeurë e rëndësishme për hapjen e këtij kapitali në Turqinë evropiane.

Ky zhvillim ekonomik me nivele optimale nën sundimin e Bushatllinjve, vërehet në një periudhë që qe dalluar edhe për shkallën e lartë të autonomisë politike e administrative të arritur. Përpjekjet me armë të këtyre sundimtarëve njëri pas tjetrit,6 me pushtetin qendror bënë që të mbahej gjallë në shpirtin e popullatës fryma e mosbindjes dhe e mosnënshtrimit, duke mbjellë farën e bashkimit e të tolerancës. Citojmë të madhin Sami: "Gjithë ata që qeverisnë Shqipërinë, të vegjël e të mëdhenj ishin të gjithë e gjithnjë shqipëtarë. Mund të themë se Shqipëria qeverisesh më vete prej shqipëtarësh e me zakonet e saj. S'ish pushtuar aspak nënë turqit, e s'paguante gjë përveç gjaknë që derdhte në luftë dhe i cili paguhesh e çpërblehesh fort shtrenjtë".7

Duke u mbështetur tek pohimi i mësipën-n kuptojmë drejt marrëdhëniet politike midis shqiptarëve dhe Staiiibollit para Tanzimatit. Kështu, rua tjes së identitetit kombëtar dhe krijimit të atyre premisave morale e politike, që me diiiamikën e mëvonshme të ngjarjeve hodhën bazat e lëvizjes së madhe të Rilindjes, iu bë një shërbim i madh.

Vitet që ndoqën eliminimin e Pashallëkut të Shkodrës, dmth vitet '30 u karakterizuan nga një gjendje "inkandeshente" që po e shtjellojmë në një vështrim retrospektiv, për të kuptuar epokën. Trazirat e kryengritjeve pasuan njëra-tjetrën,, më tronditëset për Portën e Lartë qenë ato të viteve 1833 dhe -1 835.

Pavarësisht se Mustafa Pashë Bushati kapitulloi para presionit ushtarak të Turqisë, aspiratat liridashëse të Popullatës, si në qytet dhe në malësi mbeten të ndezura. Masat represive të administratës turke, fillë pas një autonomie të gjerë lokale, tëjetuar gjatë tre çerekë shekulli, kralias pakënaqësive të karakierit politik shtonin edhe reagimet e karakterit ekonomik, sepse pashallarët e rinj turq, kur përpiqeshin për të zbatuar reformat, donin të shuanin edhe pangopësinë e tyre për fitime personale me anë spekullimesh e grabitjesh. Sjelljet arbitrare të, pashait Ali Namik Pasha, dhuna dhe korrupsioni që u shfaqën me shumë agresivitet, i dhanë shkas kryengritjes së prillit, viti 1833, të udhëhequr nga dy kushërinjtë, Jusuf bej dhe Ali bej Bushati, duke e detyruar pashain të mbyllej në kala e pastaj të largohej me turp në fund të vitit.8 Hafiz Pasha, që i zuri vendin, nuk qe më pak brutal, sepse ndezi përsëri zemërimin e popullit, që s'pajtohej me eliminimin e fitoreve që u patën arritur disa muaj më parë në vetëqeverisjen e qytetit. Me një organizim më të mirë jo vetëm u arrit të ngujohej edhe Hafiz Pasha brenda kalasë, por të merrej në dorë qeverisja e qytetit dhe të përballoheshin për pesë muaj rresht sulmet e reparteve turke të përforcuara. Lufta e vitit 1835 pati karaktershumëmasivjo vetëm seluftuanmyslimanë e katolikë, por edhe se u ndihmuan nga tërë malësia. Me vargjet popullore aq të njohura : "Mori Shkodër/ moj mizore,/ po lufton me tetë taborre" populli përjetësoi ato fitore të rëndësishme, që u arritën në sajë të heroizmit mbarëqytetare të prijësve luftëtarë: Hamz Kazazi, Idriz Boksi, Dasho Shkreli dh'e të udhëheqësve politikë, vëllezërve Jusuf e Hysen bej Bushati.9

Pavarësisht se Porta e Lartë herë tundte degën e ullirit dhe herë shfrynte me grykën e topave dhe atë që për konjukturë ta premtonte, ta mohonte më vonë me paturpësi, këto lëvizje të armatosura pezulluan përkohësisht zbatimin e reformave.10

Me gjithë ndërprerjet e imponuara Turqia do të vazhdonte politikën centralizuese duke e ngacmuar pa ndërprerë zemëratën popullore. Shtrati më i volitshëm për kryengritje, kuptohet qe përsëri Shkodra,e cila si qendra më e rëndësishme ekonomiko-administrative e vendit, do ta përsëriste traditën e para pak viteve si qendër e lëvizjeve popullore. Kështu edhe në vitin 1854 shpërtheu revolta e udhëhequr nga Sheh Shamia, kryengritje e filluar me parulla të karakterit ekonomik, por përfunduar me ato të karakterit politik, duke realizuar dëbimin e valiut që spekullonte me drithin.11 Situata të tilla që vërtetojnë qëndrimin e pacpur, u vërtetuan edhe me Abdi Pashën në vitin 1862, kur edhe ky, nën presionin e luftëtarëve u mbyll në kala, për t'u larguar më vonë fare. As vitet 1863-69 nuk njohën fare stabilitet, përkundrazi, tensionimi gjeti jehonë deri në shtypin e Shën Petërsburgut, po ashtu, u pasqyruan në shtypin e huaj, me tone të forta, luftimet e përgjakshme të malësorëve e të qytetarëve me nizamët e Turqisë,12 luftë që populli e quajti "te Mullini i Vrakës". Edhe valiu i kohës, Ismail Pasha, u pushua për të zbutur klimën politike. Kështu arrijme në konkluzionin se kryengritjet popullore të viteve '30-'70, megjithëse nuk arritën objektiva më të thella, si përleswe të përgjithshme me armë shënuan fillimin e luftës çlirimtare të popullit tonë në kushtet e reja historike të mëvonshme të këtij shekulli.

Është e nevojshme të theksohet se, që nga viti 1870 këtyre tensioneve të brendshme iu shtua edhe pasiguria që po përjetonin viset kufitare nga inkursionet e befasishme dhe të vazhdueshme të bandave malazeze, të cilat në luftën e tyre të drejtë kundër pushtuesit turk jo vetëm sulmonin dhe grabitnin pasuritë e shqiptarëve, por po zbulonin haptas pikësynimet e tyre shoviniste për të aneksuar trojet tona që nga Kraja, brugjet e liqenit e deri në Hot, Grudë, Tuz, Shpuzë eti.13 Shkodranët u përleshën sa herë me forcat malazeze, që në strategjinë e tyre aneksioniste përfshinin edhe qytetet Podgoricë, Tivar, Ulqin e deri dhe Shkodrën. Kujtesa popullore përmes kronikave, dëshmive e këngëve historike, si më vonë edhe Fishta përmes poemës "Lahuta e Malcis", na përcjellin pathosin heroik të shqiptarëve, që s'e kursyen veten as në Këmicë, Vraninë, Medun, Shpuzë etj. beteja që shërbyen si prolog i atyre të kohës së Lidhjes së Prizrenit.14

Jeta kulturore-arsimore e kohës

Ky kuadër i proceseve ekonomike dhe politike të epokës s'do të ishte i plotë, nëse s'do të hidhej dritë mbi jetën kulturore e arsimore të qytetit në ato vite. Periudha e pushtimit turk deri në gjysmën e dytë të shek. XVIII shënoi një ndërprerje të gjatë e të madhe të zhvillimit kulturor, duke e hedhur vendin në injorancë e letargji. Pushtuesit turq me anë të trysnive administrative e ideopolitike nuk arritën çfarë dëshironin, falë vitalitetit të shqiptarit. Gjuha shqipe dhe mësimi i saj ishin në "syrin e ciklonit": myslimanët pengoheshin zyrtarisht për këtë, por ata, ashtu si në famîlje e në punë, edhe në shkollat e kohës e në mejtepet komunikonin shqip mësues e nxënës.15 Turqishta mësohej për t'u përdorur vetëm nga zyrtarët ose nga tregtarët, sa për Ilogaritje. Foklori me gamën e tij të gjerë ishte një mjet i mrekullueshëm që mbante gjallë thesare gjuhësore, duke përcjellë nga brezi në brez jo vetëm ngjarje e ndjenja, por edhe pasurinë e bukurinë e fjalës shqipe. Krahas kësaj tradite gojore të pasur, që mbahej gjallë në familjet qytetare, në rrethin e atyre qëjetonin në mjediset e sundimtarëve, riprodhoheshin këngët e trimërisë, të prijësve në luftë me turq e malazez. Në këto ambiente ka lulëzuar edhe tradita letrare e kultivuar, e njohur me emrin "letërsi e bejtexhinjve".16 Një letërsi e tillë, sikur e pohon dhe Rexhep Qosja,17 ishte shumë e çmuar prej myslimanëve shqiptarë : "Ashtu si letërsia fetare shqipe qe letërsi qendrore për shtresën e klerit katolik dhe ortodoks, ashtu si letërsia popullore, letërsi qendrore për popullsinë shqiptare, veçanërisht atë fshatare, ashtu dhe letërsia e bejtexhinjve dhe e autorëve që përdornin alfabetin arab, ishte letërsia qendrore për shtresën qytetare myslimane: çirakë, zanatçinj, tregtarë, nëpunës". Në radhët e "poetëve të oborrit" të kohës së Bushatllinjve më të shquarit qenë Molla Salih Pata e Molla Hysen Dobraçi.

Sundimtarët Bushatllinj nuk qenë njerëz të pashkolluar: me interesimin e tyre të drejtpërdrejtë u morën nisma kulturore-arsimore që, pavarësisht nga modelet e importuara, u shërbyen proceseve intelektuale dhe ndihmuan që të shpëmdahej "smogu" i padijes dhe i amullisë mesjetare. Medresetë e.bibliotekat që u hapën e funksionuan me kujdesin e vazhdueshëm të Mehmet Pashë Plakut, Karamahmutit e Mustafa Pashës, krahas pikësynimeve fetare, rrezatonin dituri e kulturë të përgjithshme. Nuk duhet harruar se në këshillat e dijetarëve të pallatit pranë vezirëve, të përbëra prej dijetarësh, teologësh, juristësh, etj. funksiononin edhe rrethet e poetëve, krijuesve, rapsodëve, duke shërbyerjo vetëm si konsulentë me prestigj ose si argëtues, por edhe për të zhvilluar biseda e debate të sferave të ndryshme të diturisë. Është e natyrshme të mendohet se e tërë kjo veprimtari bëhej në gjuhën amtare, ashtu si .edhe në medresetë e në mejtepet, pavarësisht nga gjuha e teksteve.

Pas 1846, si rrjedhojë e dekretit suiltanor, lejohej hapia e shkollave laike shtetërore, çka i hapte dyert fillimit të lëvizieve për arsim e kulturë. Duke qenë se për pjesën myslimane lejohej vetëm përdorimi i alfabetit arab, intelektualët myslimanë të kohës u munduan që përmes këtij alfabeti të përhapnin mësimin e gjuhës shqipe, qbftë si mjet të ngushtimit të prapambetjes kulturore, qoftë si armë që përballonte asimilimin nga të huajt dhe shkombëtarizimin.

Krahas mejtepeve, që në v.'30 filluan të funksiononin edhe shkolla private katolike, që nën presionin e "Kapitolacioneve" turqit detyroheshin t'i lejonin, kështu që elementi katolik i Shkodrës pati mundësi më të mëdha shkollimi dhe të një kontakti më të madh me gjuhën e shkruar shqipe. Në tjetrën anë kleri zhvillonte një veprimtari të suksesshme në lëmin letraro-pedagogjik përmes shkollave fetare të ulta e të mesme, si ajo e jezuitëve me 1887 dhe ajo e françeskanëve me 1882. Duke u mbajtur gjallë tradita e bukur e të shkruarit shqip të veprave fetare, krijuar nga "kuadrum-virati" i pavdekshëm, Buzuku- Budi- Bardhi-Bogdani, krijimtaria letrare e P. Zarishit, E. Radojës, De Martinos, P.Babit e çoi më tej atë, duke e pasuruar poezinë fetare shqipe me vlera të vërteta artistike. Duhet shtuar edhe fakti që në periudhën e Tanzimatit u rrit numri i shkollave në gjuhë të huaja. Për gropën e Shkodrës patën rëndësi kryesisht subvencionet e Vatikanit dhe të Austrisë, ndonjëherë edhe të Italisë, për hapje shkollash e institucionesh fetare e kulturore.

Viti 1884 shënon botimin e abetares së parë shqipe, "Evëtarin" e N.Veqilharxhit, një nismë që u bënte jehonë ideve iluministe, në optikën e të cilave zhvillimi i arsimit në gjuhën kombëtare ishte pikësynimi kryesor. Nën shtytjen e këtyre ideve, ashtu si N. Veqitharxhi, edhe Kristoforidhi e H. Tahsini krijuan alfabete origjinale me të njëjtat pikësynime.18 Ndonëse këto nisma qenë të shkëputura dhe mbetën brenda rrethesh të ngushta, përgatitën terrenin për alfabetin e përbashkët; ndërkaq vazhdohej të shkruhei në rrethet më të gjëra me mënyrën e vjetër, me alfabete të huaja.

Pavarësisht nga alfabeti i përdorur, plejada e klerikëve të ditur e atdhedashës, si: Sali Ef. i Madh, J. Tabaku, Sh. Shamia e më vonë D. Boriçi me H. I. Krajën, H. A. Ulqinakun etj. kanë merita të shquara për mbështetjen që i dhanë idesë së zhvillimit kulturor-arsimor të besimtarëve. Madje, në shërbim të këtij qëllimi të lartë J.Tabaku krijoi një nga bibliotekat private më të vjetra, kurse Sh. Shamia futi shqipen në liturgjinë islame, një hap reformator progresiv dhe i guximshëm, që të kujton atë që patën realizuar disa shekuj më parë klerikët e veriut me liturgjinë kishtare.19 

Mjedisi familjar

Nëse D. Boriçi arriti të hynte në Pantheonin e Kombit, krahas meritave vetiake edhe traditat e shëndosha familiare lanë gjurmët e tyre në formimin e personalitetit të tij. Familja e Boriçëve ishte një familje shqiptare e shpërngulur nga fshati Boriç i rrethinave të Tivarit, sikur e vërtelon dhe patronimi që mbart. Sipas kujtesës familjare, vendosja në Shkodër duhet të ketë ndodhur nga fillimet e sh. 1 8-të, më parë në lagjen Sudbeqe (afër Xh. Plakë) e pastaj aty ku janë sot, në lagjen Perash.20

Duke i hedhur në vështrim trungut gjenealogjik të familjes, të bie në sy fakti që prej tre brezash ruhej tradita për të nxjerrë hoxhallarë; kështu që babai i Dautit, Haxhi Mustafa, ishte i biri i Molla Salihit të Molla Rexhepit të Molla Hysejnit, duke provuar kështu setraditapërnjerëztë shkolluarumbajt gjallë brezpasbrezi. Vetë i ati, Haxhi Mustafa, ndonësejo klerik, arriti të fitonte besimin e Mustafa Pashës dhe në sajë të përgatitjes së vet të bëhej një nga sekretarët më aktivë të sundimtarit, pas dëbimit të të cil it iu kushtua tregtisë, siç e dëshmojnë shënimet e tij në një ditar në fonnë regjistri, të dhëna me interes, ndonëse kryesisht të karakterit ekonomik-tregtar ose kronika familjare, por që hedhin dritë mbi tregtinë e kohës dhe dëshmojnë kulturën e tij profesionale dhe vlerësimin që i bënte dokumentacionit. Me këtë nismë ai hodhi bazat e një traditë pozitive,21 që do të ruhej nga breznitë e ardhme të familjes. I biri, Dauti mbajti dy ditare me mjaft interes; po kështu, ditari i nipit të tij, H.Musa Boriçi dhe shënimet e të të birit, Jonuzit, ndonëse në mënyrë modeste, ofrojnë shanse të favorshme për hulumtime mbi njerëz e ngjarje. Janë këto shënime që iu kanë vleftë biograféve të Daut Boriçit, që nga H. Bushati, V. Bala etj. Duke analizuar familjen Boriçi, studiuesi Hamdi Bushati me të drejtë argumenton se karakteristikë e kësaj familjeje nuk qe vetëm të shkolluarit e bijve të saj, por edhe vendosja në ofiqe të ndryshme. Tre brezapara vehtes, D.Boriçi pati klerikë njeri pas tjetrit, kurse pas vetes ai përsëri la katër hoxhallarë të tjerë: i vëllai M.Halili, mësues mejtepi, me djalin e vet H. Musanë (mësues në Ruzhdie dhe imam në xhami), dhe me nipin H.Shefqetin (hoxhë i nderuar, myderriz dhe mësues besimi), përsëri tre breza radhazi, si dhe H.Rizaja. Përveç karrierës fetare, shumica e Boriçëve preferuan nëpunësinë në administratë e gjykatë, duke filluar nga H.Mustafa, babai i Dautit e duke vazhduar me bijtë e tij, Sulejmanin, Mustafën, Ahmetin e Jonuzin, si me dhjetë nipat e tij të punësuar në shtetin shqiptar para diktaturës. Një rast i tillë duhet të jetë fort i rrallë, për të mos thënë unikal në historinë e familjeve shkodrane.

Shkollimi

Daut Boriçi, sipas autobiografisë së tij, u lind në Shkodër me 20 dhjetor 1825. Vetë ai shënon se mësues mejtepi të parë ka pasur Molla Ferhatin, hoxhë nga Shkodra, që kajetuar në periudhën 1772-1844. Kjo shkollë fillore gjëndej në Pazar të Vjetër dhe Dauti 8-të vjeçar e frekuentoi sëbashku me të vëllanë, Salihin. Në ditarët e lartpërmendura të Boriçëve gjëndet një vjershë me nota realiste e hoxhë Ferhatit, kushtuar dy vëllezërve Boriçi, Dautit e Salihit. Pasi jepet një pasqyrë e atmosferës që sundonte në mejtepet e asaj kohe, ku alitoriteti i mësuesve shtypte personalitetin e fémijëve me disiplinen e rreptë, duke zbehur interesin për mësimin, kalohet në lavdërime mbi zellin e dy vëllezërve, duke mos fshehur komplimentet e rastit. Ja psh: "Edhe pse Salihi i vogël nuk përpiqet, gj'ithashtu as i vëllai, Dauti, por një ditë do të bëhen të zotët e pendës, sepse dihet, dijen e trashëgojnë nga baba, gjyshi e katragjyshi. Zoti i ruajttë, pasi të dy janë të zellshëm e të kuptueshëm."22

Sipas shënimeve të të atit, Dauti, pasi mbaroi shkollën fillore, fëmijërinë e kaloi pranë familjes. Po kështu shënohet se bashkë me 25 studentë-hoxhallarë, në, korrik 1844 shkoi për vizitë në Tyrben e Drishtit, duke na dhënë të kuptojmë se Dauti i ishte futur rrugës fetare që në moshën 19-vjeçare. Në autobiografinë e vet Dauti shënon se që në vitin 1839 kishte filluar të mësonte arabishten dhe të merrte mësime teologjie nga myderrizët e mirënjohur shkodranë të Medresesë së Qafès, institucion i themeluar nga Mehmet Pashë Plaku dhe nën kujdesin e drejtpërdrejtë të Mustafa Pashës, edhe kur ai ndodhej larg Shkodrës. Nga dora e pedagogëve të respektuar S.Ef i Madh, Molla Ahmet Hadri dhe Molla Sylo Fakja, si dhe të myderrizëve të huaj të shquar u përgatit një kontigjent klerikësh që më vonë u afirmuan, duke nderuar veten, institucionin dhe vendin: J.Tabaku, M. Ahmet Kalaja, Hasan Ef. Podgorica etj., ashtu si dhe vetë Dauti. Edhe në v. 1845 e gjejmë në këtë medrese, pas kryerjes të së cilës u emërua imam i xhamisë së Draçinit dhe, që në atë kohë u quajt Molla Dauti. Pas dy vitesh shërbimi, me 1850 u nis për Stamboll dhe me 21 tetor u regjistrua në medresenë Çifte-Bash Kurshun, një nga medresetë e Mehmetit II. Viti 1852 i la një kujtim të hidhur, sepse nga tbc-ja i vdiq shoku i tij i studimeve, djaloshi shkodran, H.Ferhati. Nga momentet që do të kujtojë nga bashkëjetesa me të, ështê ky më interesanti: Një ditë tetori, së bashku, si studentë të sjellshëm, patën nxjerrë lejen për të vizituar rrethet piktoreske të kryeqytetit. Kjo shetitje e paharrueshme zgjati 4 ditë-, ata shijuan jo vetëm magjinë e pejsazhit, por edhe bujarinë e mikpritjen e familjeve të të njohurve bashkatdhetarë. Edhe një vit më parë kishte pasur fatin të bënte një eskursion njëjavor për gjatë viseve të bukura bregdetare. Ky solidaritet mes bashkatdhetarësh u shfaq edhe në forma të tjera: kontakte të mundshme me klerikët e internuar J. Tabaku dhe A. Kalaja, miq të kahershëm, si dhe me H.Tahsinin (sipas supozimeve të V.Balës)23, ndihma në formë dhuratash për studentët nga emigrantë bamirës me prejardhje nga Tivari, Gucia etj. Gjeste të tilla bujarie vërtetoheshin edhe mes studentësh, duke ndihmuar njeri-tjetrin në rast nevoje, ose duke iu kryer porositë miqve nga Shkodra, që kërkonin t'u bliheshin libra të njohur. Është prekës rasti i vizitës që nuk ia kurseu të burgosurit nga Shkreli, Preng Gjokës. Kështu në Stambollin e largët e të zhurmshëm filluan të shfaqeshin ato cilësi të rralla që do ta shquanin edhe më vonë. Krahas zgjuarsisë dhe vullnetit për të ecur përpara, ai do të karakterizohej edhe nga fisnikëria e shpirtit e nga aftësia për të komunikuar lirshëm me të tjerët. Një dëshmi të tillë najep ai vetë, kur kujton se si në qershorin e vitit 1851 utakuatri herësh me Mustafa Pashën që ndodhej në Stamboll. Te ky student i ri îsh sundimtari i Shkodrës, në një moshë të avanc-uar, me eksperiencë të madhe jete, me një formim kulturor serioz, gjente një bashkëbisedues aq interesant e të përgatitur, saqë i propozoi t'i j epte mësime private gjuhe e besimi të birit, Riza Beut, në një kohë që në kryeqytet nuk muneonin pedagogë të shquar dhe as për honoraret nuk bëhej fjalë.

Në sajë të konsideratës që fitoi në familjen e Bushatlliut, kur Dauti deshi të kthehej në Shkodër, u ngarkua nga Riza Beu si mbikqyrës i pasurisë së trashëguar prej të atit në Shkodër, me një rrogë prej pesë lirash në muaj, rijë ndihmë e mirë ekonomike kjo për familjen e tij të shumtë.

Kleriku, mësuesi

Në pamundësi të konsultohemi me diplomën, pasi dokumenti ka humbur, nuk dihet data e kryerjes së medresesë, as data e kyerjes së shkollës normale të Stambollit, që ai frekuentoi, pasi u bë hoxhë, nuk mund të saktësohet. Dihet vetëm se u emërua mësues në Anadoll dhe se rasti e ndihmoi që të bënte marrëveshje për ndërrimin reciprok të vendshërbimit me një shok medreseje, të emëruar në Ruzhdijen e Shkodrës. Një të kthyer në vendlindje, filloi karrierën e mësuesisë në shkollën "Ruzhdie" në Pazar të Vjetër, hapur që me 1858. Shkollës "Ruzhdie" i përgjigjet shkolla e sotme 8-vjeçare që për kohën ishte shkollë e tipit më të përparuar, e ndjekur nga shumë bij të familjeve të qytetit, kryesisht myslimanë, pa përjashtuar edhe familje të besimeve të tjera.

Dëftesat e para, ku ai nënshkruan si kryemësues, i takojnë vitit 1863; një e tillë i është lëshuar nipit të tij, Musa Boriçit. Nënshkrimet e profesorëve, të vendosura në këtë dëftesë, dëshmo.jnë se në këtë shkollë jepnin mësim emra të tillë, si: Sali Efendiu i Madh, Ahmet Efendi Kalaja, Ahmet Efendi Basha, tre nga myderrizët e afirmuar të vendit (ky komision merrte në provim edhe kandidatët për mësues që i shtroheshin një konkursi). Brenda një kohe të shkurtër ai ka arritur të bëj ë emër për përgatitj en profesionale dhe rezultatet në përparimin e nxënësve, saqë me shkresën 14 tetor 1863 ai merr lavdërime nga Ministria e Arsimit. Ai u shqua edhe për aftësi në drejtim e organizim, kështu e shohim në rolin e zëvendësdrejtorit të arsimit që me 1858, kur, me këtë funksion, me 7 prill në emër të qeverisë e të gubernës mbajti fjalimin e rastit, kur u hodhën themelet e Kishës së Madhe të Shkodrës, që qe njëheri edhe një shprehje solidariteti e tolerance e të gjithë qytetarëve myslimanë ndaj bashkëqytetarëve katolikë.

Duke vazhduar të ishte kryemësues, ngarkuar tashmë edhe me detyrën e zëvendësdrejtorit të arsimit, sipas disa shkresave të valiut në vitin 1865 urdhërohej të vinte përpara përgjegjësisë mësuesit e parregullt, madje mësuesin e Urës së Shtrenjtë ta pushonte e ta zëvendësonte me kandidatin e ri, Molla Jusuf Shkodrën. Sipas një shënimi në gazetën "Takvimi Vekajim" (shtypur në Stamboll me 25 shtator 1867) Dauti vazhdonte të ishte kryemësues dhe emri i tij ishte radhitur tashmë në listën e mësuesve më të mirë të prefekturave të ndryshme të shtetit e që kishin fituar tituj nderi. Nga korrespondenca e tij shkollore nxirret që ai me 1870 ishte inspektor i arsimit fillor për prefekturën e Shkodrës, detyrë që duhet ta ketë filluar që me 1869, sipas disa dëshmive. Kësaj detyre ai iu përkushtua me ndërgjegje të lartë, me dëshirën e mirë që drita e arsimit të përhapej edhe në skajet më të largëta të vendit. Këtë na e konfirmon edhe propozîmi i paraqitur në ministrinë përkatëse për hapje shkollash të reja në nënprefekturat Peqin, Kavajë, Durrës, Krujë, Ulqin me sensin e kompetentit e të njohësit të mirë të problemit, ndonëse bëhej fjalë për një hapsirë gati sa gjysma e Shqipërisë së sotme, propozimin e shoqëron edhe me sugjerime mbi rrugën e sigurimit të fondeve, si dhe të domosdoshmërisë që lokalet të strukturoheshin simbas ekzigjencave bashkëkohore për institucionct arsimore. Në sajë të shkallës së lartë të kredibilitetit profesional, ministria ia aprovoi propozimin dhe atij i sugjeroi të përcaktonte numrin e lokaleve të reja, atyre të të riparueshmevet dhe shpenzimet e nevojshme, madje i kërkohej edhe çfarë parashikonte për rrogat e mësuesve dhe mënyrën e përgatitjes së kuadrove të reja. Qe fare normale, kur administrata e vilajetit ia njohu meritat me anë të një shkrese të datës 8/3/1874, sipas së cilës urdhëroheshin që të virtytshmit, Zotni Daut, t'i jepen të gjitha lehtësitë e nevojshme, tue i dhanë kalin e zaptie për ta shoqnue e t'i kryhen të gjitha kërkesat që ai ka për të paraqitë pranë autoriteteve lokale".

Që pjesa e parë e veprimtarisë arsimore të Daut Boriçit vazhdoi deri me 1880, e kuptojmë nga një telegram që atij i dërgoi Ministria e Arsimit me 4 dhjetor 1879, duke i kumtuar se ishte caktuar të shkonte për të kontrolluar disa shkolla fillore në rrethet e Stambollit dhe për të raportuar rreth nevojave të reformimit të tyre. Ndoshta ky mund të ketë qenë "sebepi" për ta shmangur nga veprimtaria politike që ai po zhvillonte si kryetar i degës së Lidhjes së Prizrenit për Shkodrën. Sidoqoftë, pas disa muajsh, me 1880 ai fillon për herë të dytë jetën në Stamboll, por kësaj here jetën e imponuar të një të internuari, duke u mbajtur nën mbikqyrjen e vazhdueshme të policisë.

Duke ia njohur përgatitjet dhe aftësitë, turqit në fillim e caktuan të drejtonte një shkollë vajzash në Stamboll dhe pastaj inspektor shkolle në Anadoll. I syrgjynosur, larg familjes e larg Atdheut pati kënaqësinë të shmallej me të birin, Ahmetin, që i kishte shkuar nga Shkodra për ta takuar, por ky gëzim qe pasuar nga një fatkeqësi e madhe familjare, vdekja aksidentale e gruas së tij nga një goditje rrufeje, kur po punonte në avlëmend në shtëpi. Kjo gjendje dramatike që u krijua në familjen e tij, ku fëmijtë mbetën pa prindër, e detyroi sulltanin që të merrte parasysh peticionin e një përfaqësie të Shkodrës për t'ia falur dënimin. Kështu që u kthye në Shkodër duke vazhduar karrierën në arsim. Nga një dokument (akt noterial dorëzanie) merret vesh se në vitin 1888 figuronte drejtor arsimi. Në vitin 1892 ai paraqet dokumentat për të dalë në pension, por kjo kërkesë iu realizua vetëm në vitin 1894.

Politikani, diplomati

Në botimet shqiptare me karakter historik është pranuar mendimi se Daut Boriçi e filloi veprimtarinë politike njëkohësisht me ngjarjet e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, mirëpo studiuesi Hamdi Bushati sjell argumente se Dauti nisi të aktivizohej në problemet politike qysh në vitin 1869. Si rrjedhim i pakënaqësisë së krijuar nga disa arbitraritete të valiut të atëhershëm, po mblidheshin nënshkrime për një lloj proteste popullore, në të cilën i kërkohej Portës së Lartë largimi i sundimtarit. Kjo "prapaskenë" u diktua para kohe, nismëtarët u arrestuan dhe u internuan. Ndër kryesorët ishin Ahmet Efendi Kalaja, Selim Beg Bushati dhe Daut Boriçi, i cili i shpëtoi dënimit në sajë të një alibie të sajuar bukur prej tij. Nuk ka dyshim se temperamentin e tij prej politikani e shfaqi në plotninë e vet gjatë viteve 1878-1881, domethënë, aq sa pati jetë edhe organizmi i fuqishëm politiko-ushtarak që përtriu madhërishëm energjitë e popullit tonë e që u emërtua "Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit".

Pa u krijuar mirë Lidhja e Prizrenit, shkodranët u pozicionuan drejt dhe u prononcuan shumë shpejt. Qysh me 10 qershor 1878 Qendra u njoftua se edhe Shkodra bashkohej me Lidhjen dhe se do të dërgonte delegatët e vet, të cilët u nisën me vonesë për situatën e krijuar në kufirin me Malin e Zi.

Mbledhje të ndryshme zhvilloheshin në këto ditë tensioni dhe diskutoheshin problemet e ditës, situata e brendshme dhe ajo e jashtme. Përpiloheshin protesta e memorandume. E gjithë kjo veprimtari udhëhiqej' nga patriotët dhe intelektualët, të cilët shfrytëzonin çdo lidhje miqësie me qarqet diplomatike. Me 13 qershor u përpilua një mémorandum dhe iu dërgua kryeministrit anglez, Lordit Bikonsfild, përfaqësues i Anglisë në Kongresin e Berlinit, me kërkesën për tërësinë tokësore dhe pavarësinë e Shqipërisë : "Nëse dëshirohet të sigurohet një paqe e qëndrueshme në popullsitë e Lindj es, duhet që atoi të reformohen sipas kombësisë së vet, duke respektuar lidhjet etnike, gjeografike e historike. Duke qenë një komb i vetëm për nga raca, gjuha, traditat, historia dhe nga të gjitha elementët përbërës të identitetit kombëtar, Shqipëria ka të drejtë të quhet, siç është në të vërtetë, një trup i vetëm dhe të organizohet në forrnë unitare nën një qeveri të vetme".24

Kujtojmë se, që një muaj më përpara shkodranët së bashku me banorët e Ulqinit, Tivarit e Podgoricës i patën drejtuar një protestë të ngjashme ambasadorit francez në Stamboll, ku thuhet : "Ne, katolikë e myslimanë, vëllezër prej shekujsh dhe që jetojmë në bashkësi interesash e zakonesh ... pëlqejmë më mirë të asgjësohemi se sa të vdesim nesër të poshtëruar e të skllavëruàr..."25

Me 15 qershor, dy ditë pas hapjes së Kongresit të Berlinit u zhvillua një manifestim i fuqishëm në Pazar të Vjetër, në oborrin e bibliotekës, pranë Medresesë dhe në mes një entusiazmi mbarëpopullor u lexua peticioni dërguar Kongresit të Berlinit në shenjë proteste. Sigurisht, ndër nismëtarët e këtij telegrami ka qenë dhe Daut Boriçi, nënshkrimi i të cilit është ndër të parët e 380 firmëtarëve të këtij memorandumi që iu dërgua Kongresit më 16 qershor jo vetëm në emër të Shkodrës, por edhe të viseve e qyteteve të Shqipërisë Veriore e të Mesme. Në mes të tjerave theksohej: " ... Kombi shqiptar, qoftë mysliman, qoftë katolik, krejt ndryshe për nga raca dhe nga feja nga ato të sllavëve, është i vendosur të mbrojë atdheun kundër çdo coptimi tokësor..." dhe më poshtë " ... lutemi të mbroni tërësinë tonë kombëtare e tokësore e të na kurseni konfliktet shkatrrimtare që do të shpërthejnë...... Pra, siç shihet edhe nga peticioni i shkodranëve, myslimanë e katolikë nul-, shprehen besnikëri ndaj Portës së Lartë, por ngulmuan në interesat kombëtare, duke u dhënë një përgjigje të qartë përpjekjeve të sulltanistëve që mbështetesliin fuqishëm nga valiu Hysen Pasha. Është në nderin e Daut Boriçit, që, ndonëse riëpunës i rangut të lartë në administratën lokale turke, jovetëm i bëri ballë çdo presioni., por edhe iu priu të tjerëve duke u vënë në shërbim të çështjes së madhe. Po me këtë vendosmëri, delegatët që u zgjodhën për të marrë pjesë në Kuvendin e Prizrenit, u porositën që të mos lejohej asnjë shmangie nga linja kombëtare e në përkrahje të linjës proturke, në rast të kundërt, të largoheshin. Besnikëria ndaj platformës kombëtare ishte shprehja e një vetëdije patriotîzmi e solidariteti të fuqishëm, që vërehej si poshtë, në masat popullore, si lart në forumin drejtues të Degës së Lidhjes. Delegatët e Shkodrës u kthyen në javën e parë të korrikut dhe u pritën me atë entusiazëm, me të cilin qenë përcjellë. Vendimet që u lexuan, bënë të ditur nevojën e marr es së masave me karakter organizativ, ushtarak e financier. Në mitingun e madh që u organizua me këtë rast, u diskutua edhe për latin e Tivarit. Me datën 11 korrik u krijua Dega e Shkodrës, e quajtur edhe Komiteti Ndërkrahinor, i përbërë prej 20 vetash me në krye Daut Boriçin. Dega e re, e porsakrijuar kaloi nga fjalët në vepër, nga solidarizimi politik me vendimet e Lidhjes, në organizimin e shpejtë të njësive vullnetare të armatosura. Dega lajmëroi qendrën se ishte gati të dërgonte 6000 vullnetarë për ta shkëputur Tvarin dhe pastaj Podgoricën nga dora e malazezëve, por kjo nuk u realizua. Krijimi i kontigjentit të "xhandarëve të Degës" për të ruajtur rendin ia rriti asaj autoritetin dhe përgatiti atmosferën për veprime edhe më radikale. Ngjarjet u rrokullisen kundër dëshirave të shqiptarëve, sepse si Tivari, ashtu Podgorica, Zhabjaku, Shpuza kaluan nën sundimin malazias. Fluksit të madh të "muhaxhirëve" (të emigrantëve) nga këto treva u desh t'i bënte ballë Shkodra dhe i takonte Komitetit të Lidhjes të organizonte punën, duke aktivizuar komisionet e saj. Pavarësisht se qytetit iu krijuan probleme të reja social-ekonomike, ato u përballuan në sajë të bujarisë e solidaritetit mbarëqytetar, si dhe përkushtimit të aktivistëvë të Lidhjes, bashkëpunëtorëve të Daut Boriçit, Jusuf Tabakut, Jusuf Sokolit, Selim Çobës, vëllezërve Dragusha etj.

Lajmi i kërcënimit të Plavës e Gucisë qe një lloj kushtrimi, aq më tepër kur Ali Pashë Gucia kërkoi ndihma. Ndër mbledhjet që zhvilloheshin, rekrutoheshin vullnetarë dhe mblidheshin ndihma në ushqime, municion, ilaçe. Në mbrojtje të këtyre trojeve shqiptare u korr një fitore e bujshme e forcave shqiptare, ku meritën e vet e ka edhe kontigjenti nga Shkodra, i kryesuar nga Jusuf Sokoli. Qyteti priti me nderim bijtë e vet që u treguan në lartësinë e duhur, ashtu si i kishte porositur, kur i pat përcjellë. Tensione të reja dhe mjaft të komplikuara do të sillte pranvera e 1880-ës. Fuqitë e Mëdha miratuan proj ektin "Korti", simbas të cilit Plava dhe Gucia do të kompensoheshin me Hotin e Grudën. Përhapja e këtij lajmi ngjalli zemërim si në malësi, si në qytet. Me 1 mars 1880 nga një mbledhje e përbashkët e krerëve të malësisë u miratua një peticion, dërguar Fuqive të Mëdha, kurse me 25 mars Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Lidhjes ishte në mbledhje të vazhdueshme për të përballuar situatën kritike që po krijohei në ato treva, që ishin aq të lidhura tradicionalisht me Shkodrën në shumë aspekie. Me 3 prill në Shkodër u zhvillua një kuvend, në të cilin morën pjesë si përfaqësuesit e lagjeve të qytetit, po ashtu edhe të maleve të vilajetit, pa krerët e Hotit, Grudës e Këlmendit, që ruanin kufirin. Mbledhja u bë në magazinën e Oso Manit, pranë Bibliotekës së Pazarit. U bë një riorganizim i Komitetit Ndërkrahinor, duke rregulluar raportin e përfaqësimit nga të dy besimet dhe u hartua një peticion drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha. Në këtë peticion, në mes të tjerash, thuhej : "Kemi vendosur të derdhim pikën e fundit të gjakut para se të hyjmë nën zgjedhën e një qeverie të huaj. Ideja kombëtare na bashkon në mbrojtjen e atdheut tonë". Komiteti kishte vendosur që lufta do të kishte vetëm karakter mbrojtës dhe jo sulmues, duke hedhur poshtë propozimet e disa qarqeve qytetare për të sulmuar Malin e Zi e për të shkëputur Podgoricën. Përsëri, me 9 prill 1880 u mblodh Komiteti Ndërkrahinor së bashku me krerët e malësisë për të shprehur vendosmërinë e tyre që ta mbronin me forcat e veta Hotin e Grudën. Komiteti vendosi që për këtë aksion duhej të luftonin mbarë shqiptarët, pavarësisht nga përkatësia e tyre fetare.

Me 10 prill përfaqësuesit e Komitetit i bënë prezent valiut qëndrimin e tyre, ndërsa me 11 shpallën gjendjen e gatishmërise ushtarake dhe zgjodhën komisionin ushtarak me në krye Hodo Pashë Sokolin, zëvendës Prengë Bibë Dodën. Po këtë ditë u përhap një shpallje e kuvendît nie një përmbajte shumë interesante. Me anë të saj kërkohej autonomie e trojeve shqiptare, zgjedhja e një princi të miratuar nga Porta e Lartë, heqja e trupave turke, zëvendësimi i nëpunësve turq me nëpunës shqiptarë.26 Shpërndarien e kësai proklamate e pohon edhe gazetari P.Gobçeviç. Fuqit e Mëdha bënë veshin të shurdhër ndaj këtyre protestave dhe nënshkruan protokollin;27 kështu, më 19 prill u zhvillua përsëri një miting masiv i paparë në mbështetje të vendimeve të Komitetit për Hotin e Grudën. Në këtë miting Hodo Pasha mbajti një fjalim të zjarrtë28, shkëputi spaletat e arta dhe pa u vonuar, u nis me 3 mijë vullnetarë për Tuz, duke shfrytëzuar lundrimin nëpër liqen. Atmosfera inkandeshente e mitingut pati shumë jehonë në shtypin e huaj, sepse aty, krahas vendimeve për të mbrojtur trojet, doli qartë thirrja për t'u shkëputur nga sundimi shekullor osman. Gazetari austriak S.Gobçeviç, shqiptarofob i deklaruar, jep njoftime mjaft interesante. Mes tjerash ai pohon se, kur erdhi në Shkodër, e gjeti Degën e Lidhjes në forcën e saj rinore. Nga takimet me udhëheqësit (nënvizimi ynë N.B.) kuptoi se "...zgjedha turke në Shqipëri mbahej me zor dhe se ishte planifikuar një kryengritje kundër Portës së Lartë".29 Kjo kryengritje do të ndërmerrej, sapo të zgjidhej çështja e tërësisë tokësore. Grushti që pësuan forcat malazeze te Ura e Rrzhdnices, e detyroi diplomacinë evropiane të kërkonte rrugë të reia. Ndërkaq Komiteti e kishte të qartë që duhej luftuar jo vetëm me gjuhën e armëve, por edhe me atë të diplomacisë, prandaj u vendos që me 18 maj 1879 t'u bëhej një promemorje konsujve të huaj, që gjendeshin në qytet. Si në të gjitha dokumentet e nxjerra nga Komiteti Ndërkrahinor, edhe këtë radhë Daut Boriçi nënshkruante i pari dhe patjetër ndërmjet atyre radhëve fekste edhe mendimi i pjekur prej intelektuali, gjykimi i tij i mprehtë prej diplomate dhe ndjenja e zjarrtë prej atdhetari.

Me eksperiencën e tyre në fushën e kombinacioneve e të kompromiseve, diplomatët evropianë, të prirur për të realizuar me çdo kusht synimet e tyre, gjetën Ulqinin me rrethe si kompensim për Hotin e Grudën. Patjetër Lidhja e Prizrenit dhe Dega e Shkodrës u vunë para një prove tjetër të fortë. Përsëri u shfaq vendosmëria, guximi e inisiativa e popullit për të mbrojtur trojet e shtrenjta. Ngjarjet do të zhvillohen në atë mënyrë, saqë shqiptarët duhej të luftonin-në tre fronte : me malazeztë, me forcën detare ndërkombëtare dhe me turqit pas shpine. Kjo luftë për mbrojtjen e trojeve, që nga Plava deri te Ulqini, tregon rritjen e vetëdijes kombëtare, aftësitë organizative dhe përvojën në çështjet ushtarake. Të shqetësuar nga lëvizja shqiptare, turqit u përpoqën të shfrytëzonin taktika të ndryshme: edhe "të fortat", edhe 'të butat", "edhe kërbaçin", edhe "kulaçin". Valiu Riza Pasha nuk ia arriti qëllimit, sepse dhuratat dhe peshqeshet s'e bënë efektin që pritej dhe shqiptarët nuk u tërhoqën përpara shantazheve, ndonëse ai kishte sjellë 3 mijë ushtarë. Ndërkaq lëvizja popullore për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, si në Ulqin, si në Shkodër ziente. Mbrojtja e tij po merrte karakter kombëtar. Më se 6 mijë vullnetarë nga Veriu e Kosova ishin gati. Jusuf Sokoli qëndronte me vullnetarët e tij përbri ulqinakëve dhe priste përforcime të reja. Edhe biseda telegrafike mes Hysni Pashës e përfaqësuesve të Lidhjes me në krye Daut Boriçin dhanë një rezultat krejt negativ, që u sht)reh në telegramin e datës 11 shtator: "Telegrami i djeshëm iu spjegua popullit, por sikurse iu asht paraqitun, banorët e Shkodrës iu përgjegjën të gjithë nji zani: nuk e pranojmë në asnjë mënyrë që Ulqini t'i lëshohet Malit të Zi". Kjo frymë qëndrese pasqyrohet edhe në vargjet popullore:

"I thotë Shkodra: nuk ndigjojmë
Të shtatë krajlat me ba urdi!
Pa krisë pushka nuk e lëshojmë..."

Qeveria turke vendosi të ndiqte rrugën e diversionit të brendshëm. Në këtë situatë u bë një rinovim i Komitetit duke larguar të lëkundurit. Rreth Daut Boriçit qëndronin aktivistët e dalluar Selim Efendi Çoba, Abdyl Fetah Dragusha, Ibrahim Dragusha, Filip Çeka etj., të mbështetur edhe nga myftiu Jusuf Efendi Tabaku. Domethënëse është prania e disa klerikëve në krye të Degës, e cila ishte për luftë të armatosur dhe mbante kontakte të vazhdueshme me Degën e Ulqinit, që mbështetej nga popullata shqiptare me në krye Mehmet Becin e Mehmet Gjylin, klerikët H. Sali Hylja e Hafiz H. Tamizi, si dhe nga dërgata shkodrane me Jusuf Sokolin. Zëvendësimi i Riza Pashës me Dervish Pashën e bëri më kritike situatën, duke ndikuar për' keq në fatin e Ulqinit. Mitingu i madh që u organizua në shtëpinë e Drishtejve, në mes lagjes Ndocej dhe Dudas, pati shumë jehonë dhe gjenerali turk u detyrua të vepronte më me maturi. Forcat vullnetare shqiptare nuk arritën të përballonin epërsinë numerike dhe forcën goditëse të ushtrisë turke, aq më tepër që u ndodhën në mes dy zjarresh e me defiçit përforcimesh.

Pas tre vite fitoresh të bujshme në Plavë e Guci, Hot e Grudë, ata njohën humbjen, por jo poshtërimin, sepse i shkaktuan shumë humbje armikut duke luftuar si burrat, por duke pësuar dhe humbje jete të shumë shokëve e ndër ta edhe humbjen e komandantit trim, Jusuf Sokolit. Pas këtij grushti erdhi grushti përfundimtar, i padëshirueshëm i Degës së Lidhjes.

Pas lëshimit të Ulqinit, Turqia vendosi të marrë masa kundër anëtarëve të Degës së Shkodrës: Daut Boriçit, Hodo Pashë Sokolit, Prengë Bibë Dodës, Jusuf Efendi Krajës e të tjerë eksponentë të lëvizjes patriotike, të cilët patën pasoja të rënda, sepse Dervish Pasha i internoi. Gati në këtë kuptim pati shkruar edhe revista "Albania": "Kryetari i Komitetit të Lidhjes së Shkodrës, Myderrizi Daut Efendi dhe komandanti i xhandarmërisë, Ferhat Aga, u dërguan në Stamboll dhe me 12 dhetuer 1880 Dervish Pasha arrestoi Hodo Pashën dhe Prengë Bibë Dodën, kapidan i Mirditës, të cilët të gjithë sëbashku i dërgoi në Stamboll". Kur Dervish Pasha pati vendosur internimin e Daut Boriçit, i dërgoi këtij një telegram fals, kinse e thërriste Stambolli për çështje zyrtare. Me të arritur Dauti në Shëng in, e mori vesh se po internohej, duke u lajmëruar në mënyrë konfidenciale nga dy telegrafistë shkodranë, që edhe ata pastaj u internuan për nxjerrje sekreti. Në "Ditarin e familjes Dizdari" (Shih B.Dizdari:'.'Nasuf B.Dizdari, në "Lajmi i ditës", Tiranë, 28.1.1996), thuhet se Tahir Dizdari II u vra nga turqit, sepse, ndonëse ushtarak i lartë, nuk iu pat bindur urdhërit për të arrestuar mikun e tii, Daut Boriçin. Dy vjet pasi doli në pension, pikërisht me 2 nëntor 1896, Daut Boriçi ndërroi jetë dhe u varros në varrezat e xhamisë së Luguçesmes. Fatkeqësisht, nga pakujdesia varri është zhdukur me gjithë gurët e gdhendur e që do të vlenin si material burimor. Në këtë rast shënojmë se edhe shume dokumente të tjera me interes të madh që ruheshin në familjen e tij deri me 1913-ën, u dogjën nga i biri, Ahmeti, nga frika e kontrollit të malazezëve me rastin e pushtimit të Shkodrës prej tyre.

Përfundimi dramatik i Degës së Shkodrës dhe i krejt Lidhjes u përjetua me keqardhje të madhe nga populli, por ky nuk u ndie i mundur, sepse ngjarjet e këtyre viteve hodhën bazat e bashkimit kombëtar, pa përkatësi fetare krahinore. Botës iu dhanë sinjale të forta të-identitetit kombëtar, si dhe të shpirtit liridashës të popullit tonë, që me armë në dorë u rëzistoi jo vetëm shovinistëve fqinj, por edhe Fuqive të Mëdha e vetë turqve. Lidhja u shtyp, por lëvizja kombëtare mori përpjestimet e duhura dhe njohu vetëm ngritje. Nga roli që luajti dhe nga përkushtimi konsekuent edhe emri i Ddaut Boriçit u skalit me shkroniat e duhura në përmendoren e pavdekshme të kësaj ngjarjeje të ndritur.

Gjuhëtari, autori i teksteve

Një profil i tretë i Daut Boriçit, jo më pak i rëndësishëm për kushtet e prapambetjes që kalonte vendi ynë, është edhe ai i gjuhëtarit e i krijuesit të teksteve shkollore. Kontributi i tij në lëmin e arsimit nuk u reduktua vetëm në kuadrin e veprimtarisë legale në atë sektor. Ashtu siç thuhet në Historinë e Shqipërisë (volume i dytë, viti 1965, fq. 107, Tiranë), " ... kleriku patriot mysliman, Daut Boriçi, botoi me 1869, në stamboll një abetare të gjuhës shqipe, e cila, duke përdorur alfabetin arab, përpiqej të fitonte për çështjen kombëtare shtresa e gjerë e popullatës myslimane, pa rënë në sy të çensurës." Pikërisht Daut Boriçi botoi abetaren turqisht-shqip në themel të një alfabeti të hartuar prei tij me shkronja arabe. Dhe këtë e botoi pa emër të vetin e pa datë, sepse ishte e ndaluar shtypj a e nj ë broshure në gjuhë shqipe, qoûë edhe me alfabet arab.

Me sa dihet, informacionet e para mbi kriiimtarinë e D.Boriçit i kemi nga revista "Diturija" e L.Skendos (viti 1927 dhe 1928) përmes rubrikave "Bibliografia shqipe", "Letra nga këndonj ësif ', mbështetur në inforrnacionet e dy mësuesve shkodranë Sh.Muka e H.Bushati.

Rreth botimeve të abetares, si dhe rreth veprave të tjera, profdr.Jup Kastrati ka dhënë një informacion më të gjerë në "Buletinin për shkëmbimin e eksperiencës" viti 1954, Shkodër, Nr.9, fq.7, duke e paraqitur të plotë në veprën e tij "Figura të ndritura të Rilindjes Kombëtare".
1) "Alfabet shqip" me shkronja turqishte. Litografue në Stamboll më 1861. Në faqen 32, në mes të tierash, lexohen edhe këto : "Punën shikoje, se marrohe mandej; xen me shkrue shqip".
2) Një ribotim tietër është ai i vitit 1869.
3) "Abetare shqip" E ndryshueme prej së parës. Dorëshkrim.
Teksti nis me këto fjalë të shkrueme nga autori : "Shqiptari, me mënyrën e shkronjave që kam kallzue në alfabetin shqip, brenda pak kohe mundet me shkrue gjuhën e vet..."
4) "Abetare shqip", e ndryshueme prej tri të parave. Në verso të fletës së katërt lexoimë konceptin'e një letre, që i dërgon nga Stambolla djalit të vet. Duket se ky dorëshkrim asht hartue pas pak kohe që u internue në Turki, dmth rreth vitit 1881.
5) "Gramatikë shqipe" (e vogël). Njohuni të përgjithshme numrin, gjininë, etj. Vepra asht e pakryeme.Dorëshkrim.. 
6) "Fjalor turqisht-shqip". Dorëshkrimi ruhet në Arkivin e Shtetit. Vepër e papërfundueme.


Përveç këtyne la dorëshkrim një autobiografi dhe dy ditare, njeni i vitit 1884-1850, tjetri i vitit 1893-1895.

Prof Kastrati me punime të viteve të mëvonshme (shih Bibliografinë e kap.) e pasqyroi dhe e analizoi më në thellësi këtë veprimtari të D.Boriçit.

Krahas punimeve të autorëve të tjerë, kontributi gjuhësor i këtij personaliteti u trajtua edhe nga studiuesit Sh.Osmani, Nj.Kazazi, T.Osmani në simpoziumin shkencor me rastin e 100 vjetorit të vdekjes së Daut Boriçit (Shkodër, nëntor 1996). Mjedisi i Shkodrës ku punoi Daut Boriçi, paraqiste vështirësi të veçanta, prandaj përpjekjet e tij spikasin më tepër në kushtet e prapambetjes së shumicës së elementit mysliman të qytetit. Sigurisht që nuk mohohet fakti se një shtresë e tregtarëve dhe zejtarëve të qytetit mbështeste kërkesat për arsim e kulturë që shtronte në atë periudhë lëvizja kombëtare. Dihet që në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të kaluar inteligjenca e elementit mysliman të qytetit përfaqësohej kryesisht nga klerikët. Është e kuptueshme që jo të gjithë ishin të një niveli e të një mendimi. Në kontingjentin e klerikëve të përgatitur e të njohur për mbështetjen që i jepnin idesë për zhvillimin kulturor e arsimor të besimtrëve, në prizmin e gjerë të fjalës, shquhej mes figurave të tilla, si: Salih Efendia i Madh, J.Tabaku, Sh.Shamia, H.J.Kraja, H.A.Ulqinaku etj. edhe D.Boriçi.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

HAXHI HAFIZ SABRI KOÇI


Marre nga libri "Ne kujtim te brezave" i autoreve;Dr.Honoris Causa (Mesues i Popullit) Fak LULI, Islam Dizdari, Nexhmi Bushati.



 "Ne gjuhën fetare ky lloj njeriu si Hafiz Sabriu quhet "Muxhahid", d.m.th. një njeri që shkrin veten per hir të Zotit. Është me të vërtetë një nder qe ndodhet ne mesin tonë një misionar i tillë, që nuk kurseu as jetën per ruajtjen e shtrirjen e normave morale Islame, të luftuara aq egersisht nga diktatura e shtetit te pare ateist ne botë. Ne e falenderojmë per këtë, por shpërblimi i tij do të jetë te Zoti për shërbimin që i ka berë fesë lslame". 

Imam Velibi Ismaili 


Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Koçi lindi më 14 maj të vitit 1921 në fshatin Orenjë të Librazhdit. Babai i tij ishte larguar në kurbet, në Selanik për të përballuar jetën e rëndë. Pa u mb'ushur ende viti i gëzimit të djalit, erdhi lajml i kobshëm. Idrizi kishte vdekur. Sabriu mbeti jetim. 

Kështu filloi njëjetë plot vuajtje për nusen e re. Nënë Zenja mposhti dhimbjen dhe u bë për djalin e vogël jo vetëm nënë e dhëmbshur, por edhe babë, iu përkushtua rritjes dhe edukimit të të birit.

E qe kjo edukatë e një nëne shqiptare, që diti të kombinojë drejt përkëdhelitë e kujdesin për mirërritjen e djalit me detyrën për t'i dhënë atij një drejtim në jetë, duke e stërvitur në të gjitha punët për kapërcimin e vështirësive. Falë kësaj edukate, Sabriu i vogël përballoi travajet e jetës.

Vdekja e babait e bëri që në fëmijëri të hershme të hyjë shpejt në jetë, të mësojë e të përballojë vetë vështirësitë e t'i zgjidhë ato mbarë e mirë, si e lyp e drejta e zakoni i mirë e mësimet fillestare të fesë islame që kishte marrë në shtëpinë e vet, e shquar për tradita fetare.

Një zotëri nga Shkodra, Kryetari i Komunës, Adem Kastrati, duke e parë zgjuarsinë e Sabriut të vogël 10 vjeç, ia mbushi mëndjen nënës Zenjë dhe kushërinjve që ta dërgonte në Shkodër për të mësuar. Dhe kështu i vetëm, në vitin 1932 filloi njëjetë plot sakrifica e vështirësi, jeta e shkollës dhe jeta e punës. Djaloshi i vogël me sjelljen e tij, me devotshmërinë e tij, me përkushtim e mënçuri, fitoi shpejt respektin e të gjithëve, e posaçërisht të mësuesit të besimit, Hafiz Muhamedit, i cili îshte edhe muezin në xhaminë e Rusit të Vogël. Hafiz Muhamedi, duke admiruar zërin e tij aq të bukur e leionte të kryente ndonjëherë detyrën e muezinit. Pasi mori mësimet fillestare të fesë, Hafiz Muhamed Kastrati duke parë përparimin e shpejtë të Sabriut në mësime dhe zellin e përpjekjet e tij, u interesua te myderrizi i shquar, Haxhi Muhamed Bekteshi, që ai ta pranonte si nxënës të vetin (telebe). Kështu me ndihmën e pakursyer të Haxhi Muhamed Bekteshit, i cili e trajton si fémijën e vet, Sabriu i përkushtohet plotësisht studimeve. Për këtë kohë H. Sabriu thotë: "Me sa mbaj mend unë, kah fundi i vitit tridhjetë Shkodra kishte arritur një zhvillim të madh të fesë ... Në fakt ishte ashtu siç i thonë arabët: "Mehdul el ilmi", djepi i diturisë dh e i kulturës Islame".1

Duke folur për punën e mirë që bëhej në Shkodër për përgatitjen e kuadrove të rinj për fenë Islame, H. Sabriu shkruan: " ... janë përgatitur kuadro me njohuri të larta fetare, saqë mund të krahasoheshin me ato që vinin nga tokat arabe".2

Shumicën dërmuese të lëndëve i mësoi tek H.Muhaniet Bekteshi, ndërsa disa prej tyre, si specialitete të veçaiita, si: psh. ligj in mbi trashëgiminë dhe Kiraetin (ilustrimin e Kur'anit) e mësoi te Hafiz Sabri Beg Bushati3, ndërsa tefsirin e mësoi tek Sheh Qazim Hoxha në periudhën që ishte në Shkodër.4

Mbas 15 vjet punë këmbëngulëse, më në fund arrin të marrë diplomën (ixhazetin) nga Hafiz Muhamed Bekteshi. E përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe, diploma (ixhazeti) ka këtë përmbajtje:

"Kjo është formula e diplomës sime me të cilën vëllain tim Për Zotin, Zotninë tonë Sabri Idriz Koçi, i cili është i pajisun me të gjitha cilësitë e nalta Islame dhe i plotësoi shkëlqyeshëm të gjitha mësimet teologjike të mbështetuna në Kur'anin e Madhnueshëm dhe në Hadithet e Hazreti Muhammedit a.s. të mbështetuna edhe në arsyet mendore filozofike dhe unë nevojtar i varfér tek mëshira e të Madhit ZOT, i quajtur Muhamed Mahmud Beqir Shkodrani (Begteshi).

Hixhri. Data e diplomimit, muaji Rebiul-evel, ditën e enjte 1370

Muhaniet Teufik 

Nga përmbajti a e ixhazetit (diplomës) dhe nga e gjithë puna për përgatitjen e Hafiz Sabriut nxjerrim këto përfundime:

- Diploma jep dy vlerësime themelore:

Së pari: vlerësohet studenti për formimin e tij moralo-fetar. Pajisja e tij me virtytet dhe cîlësitë islame është në themel të vlerësimit.

Së dyti, theksohet se studenti i ka përvetësuar shkëlqyeshëm të gjitha mësimet teologjike. 

Mësimet teologjike'sipas diplomës mbështeten në këto burime kryesore: 

1 - Në Kur'anin e Madhërueshëm
2. Në hadithet e Hazreti Muhammedit a.s
3. Në arsyet (shkencat) mendore-filozofike
4. Te përvoja dhe dituria e Profesorit (te unë nevojtar i varfër i mëshirës së të Madhit Zot, i quajtur Muhamed Mahmud Beqir Shkodrani (Bekteshi) 

- Mësimi zhvillohej individualisht-. Studenti në bazë të një pune të detajuar ishte i detyruar të studionte dhe të ballafaqohej me mësuesin rregullisht në seanca mësimore, që kishin karakter instruktimi, transmetim njohurish, kontroll dhe verifikim aftësish dhe shprehish.

Një vëmendje e veçantë i kushtohej zotërimittë gjuhës arabe, gramatikës dhe sintaksës së saj, që shërbente si bazë për mësimin e Kur'anit, ilustrimin dhe komentimin e tij. Por, duke marrë parasysh se shtrohej detyra e mësimit të Kur'anit përmendësh, për atë që dëshironte të fitonte titullin "Hafiz", vështirësitë shtoheshin, aq më tepër duke marrë parasysh kërkesat e larta që kishte Myderrizi i shquar, Haxhi Muhamed Bekteshi.

- Mësimi zhvillohej i pandarë nga praktikat fetare, praiidaj studentët që herët fillonin punën si mësues për nxënësit fillestarë, shërbenin si muezinë ose kryenin dhe detyrën e imamit në xhamitë që kishin nevojë.

- Gjatë seancave mësimore studentët nxiteshin që të kërkonin literaturën burimore tek studiuesit më në zë, nxiteshin të lexonin, të gjurmonin, të kërkonin diturinë tek dijetarët më të shquar dhe në librat më të zgjedhur.

Gjithashtu studentët gjatë praktikës nëpër xhami nxiteshin që të kërkonin ndihmën e dijetarëve më kompetentë. Kështu psh, shkon për t'u këshilluar me profesorin e nderuar, Hafiz Ibrahim Kaduku.5 Tek ai gj eti nj ë pritj e të veçantë. Profesori jo vetëm i dha shpjegimet e duhura, por i dha edhe libra për të studiuar.

Roli i kësaj përgatitjeje solide duket fare qartë edhe sot në ni-velin e lartë të ligjëratave, në lehtësinë për të cituar ajetet e Kur'anit të madhërueshëm, të haditheve të Profetit a.s. apo të poetëve më të shquar të botës Islame, në komentet dhe argumenter bindëse, në aftësitë për t'u orientuar në problemet që shtron jeta sot. Bagazhi i njohurive të fituara në 15 vjet studimjanë ato themele të shëndosha të hedhura në rini, që formuan tek Hafiz Sabriu një personalitet të plotë në lëmin e shkencave fetare Islame.

Pas vitit 1939 emërohet imam në një lagje të vjetër të qytetit të Shkodrës, rrëzë kështjellës "Rozafat", në Luguçesme, pastaj në Xhaminë e Bardhë e më vonë në lagjen Dudas. Ai me këmbëngulje u afrua me popullin, u njoh shpejt me burrat e nderuar besimtarë të lagjes, zuri miqësi me ta, përpak kohë ia ndryshoi gjendjen xhamisë, e zbukuroi atë.

Në vitin 1952 emërohet imam në Xhaminë e Rusit të vogël. Në pak kohë ndryshoi pamja e xhamisë.

Hafiz Sabriu plot përkushtim, me përgatitje të lartë fetare, me argumente bindëse, duke rrokur probleme që shqetësonin besimtarët, me fjalën e thjeshtë, por të zjarrtë shtonte radhët e besimtarëve, gjithnjë e më shumë të rinj vinin në xhami e ndiqnin ritet fetare, gjë që binte në kundërshtim të hapur me ideologjinë komuniste, me propagandën e Partisë. Dhe kundërshtimet e goditjet nuk vonuan.

Lidhur me këtë Hafiz Sabriu kujton: "Sekretari i Parë i PPSH për rrethin e Shkodrës në atë kohë, me paturpësi vjen e futet në xhami brenda dhe ma nxjerr rininë përjashta, ndërsa Kryetari i degës më bën presione nga më të ndryshmet duke më thënë: "Ti je me reaksionari i të gjlthë klerikëve, pasi po na e helmon rininë, po ju jep opium, më thotë se duhet të zhvishesha nga petku fetar. Në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të pranoja diçka të tillë dhe të tërhiqesha nga ajo rruge që kisha nisur qysh në fëmijëri."6

Për ta larguar nga besimtarët e shumtë të Rusit, e transferojnë në xhaminë Plakë, një xhanii shumë e njohur, por e vjetër. Nuk ishte lokali ai që i tërhiqte besimtarët.

E meremetoi atë, atje ku as ibrik nuk kishte, futi ujin brenda dhe e pajisi për bukuri.

Një besimtar kujton: "Një ditë kishte kaq shumë pjesëmarrje, sa shumë njerëz mbetën jashtë, njëri hoqi xhamin e dritares, që të dëgjonin besimtarët përreth".7

Duke parë popultaritetin në rritje të Hafiz Sabriut, organet shtetërore ndërhyjnë dhe e transferojnë në Krujë, gjoja duke e graduar nën/Myfti. 

Për ta larguar nga besimtarët, që e ndiqnin kudo, me Dekretin Nr.534, në bazë të vendimit Nr. 55, dt. 23.5.1956 e transferojnë përsëri duke e emëruar Myfti në Kavajë, ku gjeti një mbështetje shumë të ngrohtë nga besimtarët. 

Pavarësisht nga vështirësitë e pengesat e shumta, në Kavajë Hafiz Sabriu iu përkushtua detyrës me zell të pashoq. U zmadhua xhamia e Ali Hajdarit, kurse në fshatrat përreth u ngritën 15 xhami të reja. Në të gjitha përurimet Hafiz Sabriu merrte pjesë. Veprimtaria ishte shumë e madhe në atë periudhë, në të cilën sa vinte e shtohej lufta e pushtetit dhe e organeve të sigurimit kundër fesë. 

Lidhur me veprimtarinë e Hafiz Sabriut në Kavajë po citojmë pjesë nga kujtiniet e qytetarëve kavajas. 

Haxhi Xhafer Shkodra thotë: "Që në fillim më bëri përshtypje të madhe për angazhimin e tij dhe për thjeshtësinë, punonte pa u lodhur e ia ndryshoi pamjen meniëherë Myftinisë së Kavajës.8

A i kërkonte të kthehej në Shkodër, por në vend që t'i plotësohej kjo nevojë jetike për të dhe për familj en, e transferojnë në Korçë.

Me kërkesën e besimtarëve të lagjes Rus i Vogël emërohet përsëri imam në Shkodër.

Tashmë përvoja e fituar në shërbim të fesë që në moshë të re kishte arritur pjekurinë dhe Xhamia e Rusit, siç quhej, u bë objekt diskutimesh të ndryshme në familjet e besimtarëve dhe në zyrat e pushtetit. Ndryshimi i pamjes së xhamisë, frekuentimi i saj si në asnjë xhami tjetër, pjesëmarrja e të riqjve dhe e fèmijëve, dëgjimi i zërave të tyre të ëmbël, të përgatitur me aq kujdes e aftësi nga Hafizi, pra kjo ringjallje e fesë nuk iu pëlqente organeve të pushtetit komunist.

Populli kërkonte që të kultivohej feja, ashtu siç duhej, ndërsa diktatura gjithnjë e më shumë ashpërsohej. Të gjitha këtyre u erdhi lundi më 4 qershor 1966, kur i vunë hekurat dhe e arrestuan.

Hafiz Sabriu kujton: "Ishte e Xhuma. Pas faljes xhemati po përshëndetej me mua si asnjëherë tjetër. Të gjithë vinin e nuk po largohesliin. Kjo më bëri shumë përshtypje. U përmallova ... E me të vërtetë, kjo qe Xhumaja e fundit për mua dhe për besimtarët".9

Arrestimi i Hafiz Sabriul ishte një provë e qartë se organet e dhuiiës nuk lejonin asnjeri, qoftë ky edhe hoxhë apo prift të vepronte i lirë, të shkonte i lirë kundër interesit të politikës së Partisë në ftiqi. Nuk ëslitë aspak rastësi që u vendos të arrestohej Hafiz Sabriu. Ai ishte ndër hoxhallarët e paktë, që gjithnjë e më shumë po pengonte luftën ideologjike që kishte projektuar Partia për "edukimin e njieriut të ri". Ky hoxhë aktiv dhe me kulturë, që grumbullonte rreth vetes rininë, duhej qëruar, ai ishte bërë pengesë.

Me dënimin e Hafiz Sabriut me akuza të sajuara synonin të shuainin besimin në fjalën e Zotit, në mësimet e fesë, synonin t'i hapnin shtegun ideologjisë komuniste, synonin të përgatitnin vitin 1967, vit kur u ndalua me forcë e me dhunë besimi, një nga të drejtat më të vjetra, një nga liritë më të shenjta të njeriut.

Tashti e priste burgu, puna e rëndë fizike, tortura e shoqëruar me të gjitha mungesat.

4 qershor 1966 dita e arrestimit.
22 tetor 1986 dita e lirimit.
20 vjet, 4 mluaj e 18 ditë burg.

Vetëm ai që e ka provuar burgun, burgun e diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri, mund ta dijë se ç'heq njeriu. Njeriu, me sa duket, qenka krijesa më e fortë. "I ra gurit dhe u thërmue, i ra njeriut dhe duroi". Po, qenka e vërtetë, njeriu është më i fortë se guri.

Nëse përvoja popullore ka provuar një gjë të tillë, jeta e Hafiz Sabriut është një provë e gjallë durimi e besimi, vullneti e përpj ekj ej e për j etë a vdekj e. "Ashtu i shte shkruar prej Zotit xh. sh., shkruan Hafiz Sabriu, të përjetoja të gjithë atë që njeriu nuk ia dëshiron kurrë njeriut. U mbështeta në Zotin..."10

Komunistët, të lidhur me pranga e futën në burg, e ai doli vërtetë i moshuar e i lodhur fizikisht, por me shpirt të lirë, shpirtin e zemrën nuk mundën dot t'ia përulnin, besimin në Zotin nuk mundën dot t'ia shuanin, përkundrazi, vuajtja emjerimi qe një provë për të. E ai fitoi e doli më i fuqishëm.

Ja ç'tregon Z. Osman Kazazi: "Veprimtaria patriotike dhe fetare e Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Koçit ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë shembullore si në burg, ashtu edhe jashtë tij. Ishte i devotshëm, misionar i palodhur, patriot e fetar. Edhe në kushtet e vështira të burgut zbatonte rregullat fetare. Ishte një njeri i rregullt, jetonte si i vetmuar, komunikonte fshehurazi për të na dhënë kurajo e për të na mbajtur lart moralin tonë."11

Z. Shefqet Kraja, në revistën "Përpjekja jonë" shkruan:

Hilirësie e tij Sabri Koçi, gjithmonë me besim në Perëndinë u lut për ne, për shpëtimin e shqiptarisë. Në atë mahsher të vërtetë, me pergjeglesinë e detyrës hyjnore dhe të drejtës njerëzore u bë simbol i qëndresës aktive dhe i ngushëllimit shpirtëror të të dënuarve dhe të të persekutuarve antikomunistë..."12

Më 22 tetor 1986 lirohet nga burgu. Një ditë përmallimi. Kishte hyrë 45 vjeç dhe dilte i moshuar, 65 vjeç. Jashtë e priste gruaja e drobitur nga hallet ejetës, djemtë që i kishte lënë fémijë e ishin bërë burra. Por një gjë kishte rëndësi, kishte fituar mbi të gjitha të këqijat e mjerimet e burgut.

Lidhur me këtë Hafiz Sabriu ka thënë: ASKUSH NUK ËSHTË NË GJFNDJE PËRVEÇ NESH TË SHPJEGOJË VUAJTJET 50 -VJEÇARE TË POPULLIT SIIQIPTAR. FATBARDHËSISHT ISHTE DËSHIRA E TË MADHIT ZOT QË KISHTE MARRË MBI VETEN E VET SI DETYRË TË NDIHMOJE TE DEMTUARIN DHE TE MPOSHTE ME TURP DEMTUESIN (Kur'ani, Surj a 76, ajeti 31 ).13

Por ishte mëshira dhe fuqia e të madhit Zot që pas 50 vjetësh të dalë në dritë e drejta, të shpërblehet gjaku dhe sakrifica e qindra e mijëra shqiptarëve, që vdiqën nën breshërinë e plumbave, që u shkrinë në qelitë e errëta apo lanë rininë e pjesën më të madhe të jetës në kampet e shfarosjes e në burgjet komuniste. Po Zoti i ndihmoi. U mposht me turp diktatura.

"16 nëntor 1990. Dita më e bukur e jetës sime"

Kjo ditë nuk erdhi rastësisht. Ishin dëshirat dhe ëndrrat e një populli, të ndrydhura e të heshtura, që gufuan aq vrullshëm në ato ditë nëntori. Rinia shkodrane, duke marrë bekimin e prindërve dhe të moshuarve iu përvesh punës.

Gjatë një interviste e pyetën Hafiz Sabriun: "A menduat për pasojat që mund të kishit në drejtimin e kësaj ceremonie?". Ai u përgjegj: "Duke kujtuar të gjitha vuajtjet e mundimet nuk kisha se çfarë të humbija. I përkrahur nga djemtë dhe i ftuar nga rinia e mrekullueshme shkodrane, unë e ndieja veten superior ndaj atyre që duhej të kisha frikë".

Të rinjtë, për siguri nga ndonjë incident i organizuar apo dhe i rastit, e morën Hafiz Sabriun natën, pa gdhirë dhe e çuan në shtëpinë e familjes së nderuar Myftia, pranë xhamisë.

Qytetari shkodran, besimtari i devotshëm, Z. Rasim Sokoli kujton: "Pak çaste para fillimit të ceremonisë, Hafiz Sabriu kërkoi që nj ë dj alë i ri duhet të hapte mitingun dhe t'ia je . pte fjalën. tjnë dola jashtë dhe aty në mes njerëzve thirra një djalë e, kur mora vesh se ishte Ardian I sa Golemi, i nipi i Haxhi Hafiz Abaz Golemit, e ftova në shtëpi. Hafiz Sabri u, unë dhe Ardiani hipëm në tribunë".14

Në shtëpinë e familjes Myftia u bënë shumë takime nga rinia dhe besimtarët e vjetër shkodranë. Kjo familje nie tradita të vjetra kulturore, fetare dlie atdhetare, nga gjiri i së cilës kishin dalë Jusuf Efendi Tabaku (Myftia Plaku), Abdullah Efendi Tabaku, F,sat Efendi Myftia, në ato ditë të vështira, kur diktatura komuniste vazhdonte krimet e saj, pa marre parasysh rreziqet, priti me bujari Hafiz Sabriun. Djemtë e kësaj familjeje e shumë qytetarë të tjerë e përcollën përmes popullit deri në tribunën e ngritur para xhamisë së Plumbit.15

Atë ditë e gjithë Shkodra ishte në këmbë. Që në orët e para të mëngjesit njerëzit lëviznin nga të gjitha drejtimiet: nga ura e Bahçallëkut, nga ura e Bunës, nga Tophana, nga Parruca, nga Perashi, nga Tepja dhe Ajasma po grumbulloheshin në sheshin e xhamisë së Plumbit, në oborret e shtëpive. Lajmi ishte përhapur në çdo familje, në heshtje e vesh më vesh.

Për këtë ngjarje të shënuar për fenë Islame dhe për të gjithë Shqipërinë Hafiz Sabriu ka dhënë shumë intervista. Po citoimë disa prej tyre: "Dita e 16 nëntorit do të mbetet e paharruar në jetën time. E kam të freskët momentin kur u ndodha para një mitingu prej 55 mijë vetësh. U entuziazmova dhe mu deshën disa çaste për të më kaluar emocionet. Nuk përshkruhet gëzimi e kënaqësia e asaj dite.

Kio ngjarje më forcoi edhe imë tepër besimin në Zotin e vërtetë që thotë në librin e Tij të shenjtë: "Të pafetë duan e përpiqen me të gjitha mënyrat që të shuajnë dritën hyjnore nga zemrat besimtare të njerëzve, por Perëndia ka vendosur që ajo dritë të mos shuhet kurrë". (Kurani, Suretut-teube, kaptina 9,ajeti 32).16

Ceremonia e 16 nëntorit 1990 nuk qe thjeshtë një ceremoni fetare, ajo krahas vlerës së vet të ringjalljes së fesë, mori një karakter të hapur politik. Hafiz Sabriu ka thënë: "S'ka krim më të madh se ti mbyllësh tjetrit derën e shpirtit, derën e ndërgjegjes e të kujtesës të të madhit Zot.

Hapja e xhamisë së Plumbit qe ngjarje e shënuar. Pas 23 vjetësh u këndua EZANI dhe u fal Xhumaja.

Hafiz Sabriuii tani e prisnin shumë punë, punë të mëdha e shtimë të vëslitira. Dhe ai filloi të përvijonte të ardlimen e fesë Islati-ie në Shqipëri. Besimi në Zotin do ta udhëhlqte atë në gjithë ato shtigje vërtetë të vështira.

Ndërsa mitingu madhështor përfundoi dhe njerëzil tubatuba po shpërndaheshin duke mbajtur me vete gëzimin e harenë e asaj dite të madhe, në xhaminë e Plumbit u organizua një mbledhe vogël nga përmasat, por me një rëndësi të veçantë historike për të ardhmen e Komunitetit Mysliman të Shqipërisë. Në këtë mbledhje, si të themi në ilegalitet, u vendos krijimi i "Bashkësisë Islamike Shqiptare" me qendër në Shkodër.

Krijohet kryesia e përbërë nga 20 anëtarë të përkohshëm.

Menjëherë, pa humbur kohë Shoqata harton 3 dokumente themelorë:

1 - Kërkesën për të miratuar shoqatën "Bashkësia Islame Shqiptare"
2 - Statutin e shoqatës "Bashkësia Islame Shqiptare"
3 - Programin e veprimtarisë së Shoqatës

Realizimi i këtyre detyrave, i statutit dhe i programit filloi menjëherë, pavarësisht nga vështirësitë e shumta, pa pritur ende miratimin e Shoqatës.
Më dt. 23.1.1991 Ministria e Drejtësisë, Drejtoria e Kodifikimit lëshon Urdhërin Nr.2/1 për miratimin e krijimin e Shoqatës "Bashkësia Islame Shqiptare".

Kjo qe një fitore me rëndësi. Më në fund u krijua "Bashkësia Islame e Shqipërisë" me qendër në Shkodër, që e kishte ndërprerë veprimtarinë e saj në vitin 1967.

E drejta u dha, por mundësitë për të zhvilluar veprimtarinë nuk ekzistonin, nuk kishte asgjë, kishte vetëm n ë emër, kishte vetëm një dëshirë mbarëpopullore, kishte vetëm entuziazëm e mundësi jo.

Sidoqoftë puna filloi. Janë disa punë të vogla në dlik-je, por me rëndësi të madhe.

Për herë të parë pas kaq vitesh izolimi, Bashkësia Islame Shqiptare, nga Shkodra njofton vëllezërit e vet të Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës, të Maqedonisë dhe të Malit të Zi për formimin e këtij institucioni. Kështu, me datën 9.2.1991 i drejtohet një telegram Bashkësisë Islamike Prishtinë.
Hafiz Sabriu u bë përfaqësues dinjitoz i besimtat-ëve islanië dhe i gjithë popullit shqiptar në të gjitha tubimet brenda vendit dhe në veprimtaritë e shumta fetare. Krijimi i Shoqatës "Bashkësia Islamike Shqiptare" dhe miratimi i saj më 23.1.1991, zgjedhja e Këshillit të Përkohshëm, e Kryetarit Hafiz Sabri Koçi dhe sekretarit Z. Mithat Myftia, sel ia e saj në qytetin nismëtar të Shkodrës, qe një ngjarje me rëndësi që nxiti një veprimtari të dendur fetare në të gj ithë Shqipërinë. Kj o bëri që të fillohej puna për institucionalizimin e veprimtarisë së Bashkësisë Islame.17

Prof Dr. Shefq et Ndroqi në kuj timet- e veta shkruan mes të tjerash: "U caktua një komision që të shkonte në Shkodër, të takonte H. H. Sabri Koçin. U caktova unë (Prot Dr. Shefqet Ndroqi, shënimi ynë), Z. Bardhyl Fico, Z. Ramazan Rusheku dhe Z. Zyher Naim.

Shkuam në Shkodër te Hafiz Sabriu dhe i shtruam kërkesën tonë. Hafizi parimisht ishte dakort, por duhej të merrte mendimin e Këshillit të Përkohshëm me qendër në Shkodër, të krijuar më parë. U vendos që të bëhej një mbledhje e gjerë në Tiranë."l18

Më 14 shkurt 1991 u organizua mbledhja e parë zyrtare me përfaqësues nga të gj itha rrethet që u zhvillua në Pallatin e Kulturës "Ali Kelmendi" në Tiranë. Në këtë mbledhje të përgatitur me seriozitet nga grupet nismëtare të rretheve, pasi u diskutua gjëndja dhe mundësitë, u shtrua për miratim statuti dhe programi i Bashkësisë Islame të Shqipërisë dhe u zgjodh kryesia e përbërë nga H. Sabri Koçi, Sali Ferhati, Ramazan Rusheku, Sali Tivari, Ismail H. Muça."19

Kryetar i Këshillit të Komunitetit Niysliman të Shqipërisë u zgjodh me votim unanim Hirësia e tij H. Sabri Koçi.

Fillimet e punës së Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar kanë qenë tepër të vështira.

Pro£ Ndroqi kujton: " ... ato ditë kishim vështirësi të shumta, mbasi nuk kishim as zyrë, as makinël as gjërat më elementare. Për këtë arsye unë vura në dispozicion shtëpinë time, ato mundësi materiale që kisha, si: telefonin, makinë shkrimi etj. Aty punuan me orë të tëra, pritën delegacione të ndryshme, si: At Lioninin, Hirësinë e tij Imam Vehbi Ismailin, Imam Isa Hoxhën, aty pritën përfaqësues nga vendet arabe.20

Me krijimin e Bashkësisë Islame të Shqipërisë, kryetar i së cilës u zgjodh Hafiz Sabriu, shkalla e vështirësive në punë u rrit shumë. Ato ishin të shumëllojshme. Ishin vështirësi vetjake, që lidheshin me vetë Hafiz Sabriun si Kryetar, detyra e të cilit ishte të rregullonte dhe të kontrollonte veprimet e ndryshme të Bashkësisë Islame,21 por kishte edhe vështirësi të tjera.

Duke folur për to Hafiz Sabriu është shprehur: " ... Ne kudo që shkojmë nëpër rrethe formojmë një Këshill Lokal, hapim dyert e xhamive, mbajmë një bisedë të rastit. Ata derdhin lotë për faqe, vijnë e na përshëndesin. Përqafohemi përzemërsisht, por pastaj i lëmë fukara, mu si nëna kur e çon fémijën në çerdhe, shkon në punë e nuk di se ç'bëhet me fémijën e sqj".22

Me kujdesin e Hafiz Sabriut është mbledhur rregullisht Këshilli i Përgjithshëm kujanë shqyrtuarproblemet më shqetësuese të Bashkësisë, është krijuar Këshilli i Përhershëm, është zgjedhur Kryesia e Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar.23

Nga xhamia e Plumbit 16.11.1990, tek xhamia "Ebu Bekr"

Shqipëria në vitin 1991, si në të gjitha fushat, edhe në aspektin fetar ishte e mjeruar. 1600 xhami që funksionin në të kaluarën, të gjitha ishin rrafshuar për tokë dhe ndonjë që kishte mbetur si ndërtesë ishte shndërruar e kthyer në magazinë, klub, apo lënë në mëshirën e lagështirës e të kohës. Vetëm nga dësliira e mirë e njerëzve besimtarë e me shumë punë, u bë diçka që alo të meremetoheshin dosido e të ktheheshin në mjedise për të kryer rite fetare.

Dhe kështu filloi puna gjithandej: në Shkodër, Tiranë, Durrës, Kavajë, Berat, Elbasan, Vlorë, Korçë, Peshkopi, në çdo qytetefshat, që ngakoplikunë Konispol. Dhe lajmetjanëtë shumta.

Kështu dalëngadalël, me një punë të kujdesshme e plot sakrifica filluan të hapen xhamitë e para, të meremetohen ato që kishin mbetur kur dorëzoheshin nga organet e pushtetit, u hapën salla për të kryer faljen e predikimet e rastit, u ndërtuan xhami të rej a.

Po japim një pasqyrë të shkurtër, ku ka marrë pjesë në përurim xhamish apo tyrbesh Hafiz Sabriu:

Në Shkodër, Koplik, Durrës, Vlorë, Delvinë, Gjirokastër, Lazarat, Berat, Korçë, Leskovik, Laç, Peqin, Domje (Tiranë), Teqja e Dervishe Hatixhesë (Tiranë), Xhamia e Naziresë (Elbasan), Xhamïa e Dine Iloxhës (Tiranë), Xhamia e Kirasit (Shkodër), Reç i Poshtëm (Shkodër), Përmet, Kavajë, (Përurohet xhamia e re), Bulqizë, Vrinë, Shenevlash Durrës, Rrogozhinë, Boks (Shkodër), Korçë (Përurohet kompleks; Islam) Burrel, në fshatin Panaja (Vlorë), Xhamia "Ebu Bekr" (Shkodër), Zemblak (Korçë), Bilisht. Në të gjithë këto përurime H. H. Sabriu merr pjesë, mban ligjëratën e rastit dhe kryen ceremonltë fetare. Nuk po përmendim këtu sa e sa ligjërata e predikime mbajtur në sheshin Namazgja (Tiranë), në Xhaminë e Ethem Beut në Tiranë e sa e sa ceremoni ne rrethe.

E me këtë rast nuk mund të mos kujtojmë vlerën e dallëndyshes së parë që dha sinjalin e këputjes së vargonjve të ateizmit, Xhaminë e Plumbit, atë miting madhështor të 16 nëntorit 1990, por edhe njëkohësisht madhështinë e përurimit të xhamisë "Ebu Bekr" në Shkodër, që për nga përmasat ëshlë më e madhja deri tani e më madhështorja.

Besojmë se në të ardhmen në të gjithë vendin tonë do të ndërtohen shunië xhami të tjera. Puna vazhdon, ajo sapo ka filluar.

Hapja e Medreseve

Hapj a e medreseve kërkonte kuadrin e nevoj shëm, kërkonte bazën materiale mësimore, kërkonte nxënës, kërkonte rregulloret përkatëse programet dhe tekstet mësimore. Të gjitha mungonin. Kishte vetëm dëshirë, pasion dhe gatishmëri për t'ia filluar punës.

Natyrisht, puna e përditshme në medrese paraqiste shumë probleme që duheshin zgjidhur, në mënyrë të veçantë gjetj a e kuadrit si për lëndët e kulturës së përgjithshme, e sidomos për lëndët fetare dhe për gjuhën arabe.

Për lëndët e kulturës fetare medresetë u mbështetën në ishnxënësit e Medresesë së Lartë të Tiranës, të cilët, me gjithë moshën e tyre qenë të gatshëm që të zhvillojnë mësim. Por këtu ndihmuan edhe mjaft kuadro të ardhur nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia, një pjesë e të cilëve vazhdojnë punën me rendement të lartë edhe sot. Ndërsa për mësimin e gjuhës arabe, me ndonjë pë@ashtim të rrallë, shumica e mësuesve erdhën nga vendet arabe, e sidomos nga Egjipti. Për sigurirnin e kuadrove nga Kosova, Maqedonia apo vendet e tjera një ndihmesë të vyer dha këmbëngulja e Hafiz Sabriut, i cili në çdo takim me miq e të ftuar nga vendet e tjera në Shqipëri apo në çdo takim e veprimtari ndërkombëtare e ngriti me forcë nevojën që kishin medresetë tona dhe u fillua të vihej në rrugën e zgjidhjes edhe problemi i arabishtes, ndonëse jo pa vështirësi e të meta.

Sidoqoftë, pavarësisht nga vështirësitë e fillimit u hapën disa medrese, si: në Kavajë, në Tiranë në Shkodër, në Berat, në Korçë. Kjo qe një ngjarje me rëndësi të madhe për kulturën dhe fenë islame. Hapja e tyre u shoqërua me ceremoni festive, disa prej të cilave qenë vërtetë masive. Gjëndja e sotme paraqitet si vijon: janë hapur 10 medrese në disa rrethe të Shqipërisë: në Tiranë, në Durrës, në Kavajë, në Shkodër, në Kukës, në Peshkopi, në Berat, në Cërrik (Elbasan), në Korçë, në Gjirokastër.

Tani që kanë dalë maturantët e parë nga disa medrese, lind problemi i ekuivalencës së tyre me simotrat në disa vende të botës. Hafiz Sabriu ndërhyri në Kajro për pranimin e disa studentëve nga Shqipëria, medresistë, mbi bazën e diplomave tona. Kështu, nga vështirësitë e brendshme, lindin vështirësi të një karakte ri tj etër, natyrisht, më të komplikuara, por që ndikojnë e kërkojnë forcimin e medreseve tona, ngritjen e rolit të tyre në përgatitjen e kuadrit të ri e pas kryerjes së shkollës së mesme, vazhdimin e shkollave të larta jashtë vendit në universitetet e ndryshme të botës.

Gjatë këtyre viteve janë bërë kërkesa të shumta në forumet ndërkombëtare dhe në personalitetet e ndryshme shtetërore e fetare për pranimin e studentëve tanë jashtë. Deri më sot janë arritur disa rezultate premtuese. Vende të tilla, si: Turqia, Egjipti, Malejzia, Jordania, Siria, l,ibani etj. kanë tërhequr mjaft studentë në shkollat e tyre të larta. Vazhdojnë studimet në këto vende 368 studentë gj ithësej t, shumica e tyre në fakultete të ndryshme laike, e nj ë pj esë në fakultetet fetare.

Shtypi, propagande dhe botimet fetare

Që në fillimet e veprimtarisë fetare lindi nevoja e orgnnizimit të shtypit dhe të propagandes fetare, lindi nevoja e botimit të librave fetare, sepse, që nga viti 1944 nuk dilte asnjë revistë apo gazetë, nuk u lejua të botohej asnjë libër fetar.

Dituria islame duhej të hynte në çdo vatër, në çdo familje, kultura është e domosdoshme, ajo është një mjet shumë i fuqishëm për të formuar bindje të qënd rueshme tek besimtarët, aq më tepër që në vendin tonë këto bindje ishin luftuar me një propagande të shfrenuar ateiste.

Prandaj, që më 7.10.1991 Hafiz Sabriu i drejtohet Ministrisë së Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve me një shkresë, ku mes tjerash i kërkon të mundësojë botimin e një gazete.24

Kështu filluan përgatitjet për botimin e gazetës, duhej ngritur redaksia, duheshin siguruar pajisjet, duhej gjetur baza materiale e fondet, duhej siguruar rrjeti i bashkëpunëtorëve e korrespondentëve, duhej organizuar shpërndarja, etj. probleme mjaft të vështira, aq më tepër për kushtet e Komunitetit Mysliman, që i kishte shumë të pakta mundësitë materiale dhe pa përvojën e mjaftueshme në këtë fushë të vështirë.

Redaktori i gazetës, inxh. Nasuf Dizdari kujton: "Ishin ditët historike të vitit 199 1, kur në muaj in dhjetor bëhej mbledhja e parë e Drejtorisë së Kulturës dhe vendosej që në janar të vitit 1992 të shihte dritën e botimit gazeta "Drita Islame", organ i Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar si periodik dyjavor.

Nuk më harrohet paraqitja e Kryetarit të atij Komuniteti, H.H. Sabri Koçit, i cili me një optimizëm dhe entuziazëm djaloshar na nxiti për t'ia filluar një misioni të tillë. Gjithçka mungonte, duke filluar nga përvoja dhe duke përfunduar tek mjetet e mundësitë, por ama nuk na mungoi për asnjë çast përkrahja e tij, i cili me një perspektivë të qartë e logjikë të fortë, duke qenë dhe kryetar i këshillit botues, na vuri në binarët e propagandimit dhe të përhapjes së kulturës islame, duke u interesuar ai vetë për shtypshkronjën dhe më vonë për pajisjen me kompjutërat e nevojshëm.25

Dhe kështu, me shumë përpjekje më datën 10.1.1992 doli numri i parë i gazetës "Drita lslàme". N'é këtë numër u botua përshëndetja e Kryetarit të Komunitetit Mysliman të Shqipërisë, Hafiz Sabri Koçi.

"Mirëse na erdhe, "Drita Islame"! 10 janari i vitit 1992 do të mbetet një ditë e shënuar në historinë e shtypit mysliman shqiptar, kur pas një periudhe të gjatë shtypjeje të sundimit diktatorial komunist u bë e mundur të dalë në dritë numri i parë i gazetës "Drita Islame", organ i Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar. Jemi në vitin e pestë të botimit, deri tani kanë dalë 89 numra. Me gjithë vështirësitë e pengesat gazeta ka ardhur duke përmirësuar vazhdimisht cilësinë e brendisë dhe të formës. "Porositë dhe kujdesi që kanë treguar Z. Kryetari, H. Sabri Koçi dhe shokë të tjerë na kanë vlejtë në punën tonë".26

Gazeta është bërë një tribunë e mendimit intelektual islam, në faqet e saj është pasyruar qartë ideja e tolerancës dhe e mirëkuptimit, interesat kombëtare kanë dalë gjithnjë në plan të parë dhe janë lidhur ngushtë me luftën për gjuhën, kulturën e traditat e popullit tonë, me identitetin kombëtar, ajo ka luftuar për mbrojtjen e interesave të të gjithë shqiptarëve në trojet e veta ku jetojnë dhe jashtë kufinjve shtetërorë.

Në faqet e "Drita Islame" kanë shkruar shumë autorë nga të gjitha shtresat e shoqërisë, shumë prej të cilëve intelektualë të shquar, madje edhe të besimeve tjera.

Në shtypin e kohës dhe përmes letrashjanë shfaqur mendime e vlerësime pozitive për gazetën. Imam Vehbi Ismaili, Kryetar i Komunitetit Mysliman të shqiptarëve të Amerikës dhe të Kanadasë, për gazetën shprehet: "... u jam mirënjohës redaksisë se gazetës si dhe artikujshkruesve, Zoti i ruejtë që të vazhdojnë t'i shërbejnë fesë dhe atdheut".27

Në fund të vitit 1991, e pikërisht më 19.12.1991 doli numri i parë i gazetës "Shkëlqimi islam", organ i shoqatës Rinia Islame e Shqipërisë, e cila u pasua nga gazeta "Shpresë", organ i shoqatës së Intelektualëve Islamë e më vonë gazeta "Triumfi islam", sot "Rinia islame", organ i shoqatës Rinisa istame, dega Shkodër. Këto gazeta thellojnë e pasurojnë veprimtarinë e gazetës "Drita islame". Që në numrin e parë të "Shkëlqimit islam", Hafiz Sabri Koçi shkruan: ... Shkëlqimi islam ... do të ndihmojë. në rrënjosjen e ndjenjave të bukura fetare tek njerëzit tanë e veçanërisht tek të rinjtë... ".28

Komuniteti Mysliman me kujdesin e vazhdueshëm të Hafiz Sabriut ka arrit ur të gjejë burimet financiare për botimin e shumë librave me vlera të larta fetare edukative, si: Mevlude, Jasina, Histori të fesë, Jeta e Profetit a.s. e shumë të tjerë që janë shpërndarë e kanë vlejtur për eduk'imin fetar islam. Kjo punë do të vazhdojë në të ardhmen për të cilën është ngritur një grup i veçantë pune.

Komuniteti Mysliman ka arritur që të sigurojë një kohë të caktuar për kronikat fetare dhe për propagandën fetare në Radion dhe Televizionin Shqiptar. Një punë e mirë bëhet edhe me radiot lokale.

Komuniteti Mysliman lidhet e bashkëpunon me të gjithë botën e përparuar

Nëse Shqipëria u izolua nga bota, organizmat shtetërore, qoftë edhe formalislit kishin lidhje e marrëdhënie me shumë vende të tjera. Por në fushën e fesë këto lidhje as që mendohej se mund të ekzistonin.

Veçanërisht për fenë islame izolimi e mbyllja qe e plotë. Asnjë mesazh, qoftë edhe i fshehtë, përmes zhurmuesve të televizionit nuk mund të merrej. Prandaj fitorja e arritur më 16 nëntor 1990 do të pasohej me hapjen e mundësive për lidhjet e marrëdhëniet me të gjithë botën, me mendimin e përpjekjet për të forcuar besimin në Zotin dhe moralin e shëndoshë fetar.

Që me themelimin e Bashkësisë Islame të Shqipërisë, që me zgjedhjen e Hafiz Sabri Koçit Kryetar i Komunitetit Mysliman menjëherë u dërguan telegramet për të njoftuar Bashkësitë Islame, në radhë të parë në ato vende ku j etonin shqiptarët, në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi, në Amerikë, në Turqi. Kjo qe hapja e parë, ky qe lajmi i parë, gëzimi i parë po ndahej me vëllezërit e një gjaku dhe të një gjuhe. Dhe ky sihariq u përhap në të gjithë botën, nga erdhën përgëzimet dhe vizitorët e parë. Vjen në Shqipërlnë mëmë Rexhep Boja e Resul Rexhepi me të tjerë nga Prishtina, Sulejman Rexhepi e Bahri Aliu nga Shkupi, Idriz Demiri nga Podgorica, Imam Vehbi Ismaili e I sa Hoxha nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Vehbi Sulejman Gavoçi nga Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe etj.etj.

Po paraqesim nj ë pj esë të përmbledhur të kësaj veprimtarie të dendur në takimet e shumta ndërkombëtare.

Më 24.4.1991 u zhvillua në Kajro të Egjiptit Kongresi Islam me temë: "Bota e fesë islame pas luftës në Gji".

Lidhur me pjesëmarrjen në këtë Kongres Hafiz Sabriu shkruan: "Në radhë të parë për mua është një lindje e dytë, lindje që gjatë gjithë jetës sime s'mund ta përshkruaj kënaqësinë dhe as që do të mund ta shpreh atë që ka ndjerë shpirti e zemra ime. Mbyllja jonë ishte shumë e fortë dhe fatale. Me dekada ishim të ndarë nga mendimi,jeta, kontaktet apo gjithë ajo që është islame. Nuk kishim si të komunikojmë as me vëllezërit tanë në Kosovë, që jemi të një gjaku dhe të një gjuhe, e lëre më të ëndërroja se do të vij ndonjëherë në Egjipt apo në botën arabe, kjo pra është e vështirë... "29

Më 18.6.1991 u nisën në Mekë të Arabisë Saudite 165 besimtarë islamë nga Shqipëria për haxhillëk. Në krye të këtij grupi është Hafiz Sabri Koçi. Që nga k-jo datë, pas HAXHIT, Hafiz Sabriu është Haxhi.
Më 3-4 shtator 1991 në Sarajevë të Bosnje-Hercegovinës merr pjesë në Kongresin e myslimanëve të Evropës Lindore me temë "Perspektivat e Islamit në Evropën Lindore".

Më datën 15-29.2.1992 Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Koçi bëri një vizitë në Kuvajt e prej këtu shkoi në Arabinë Saudite, në Republikën Federale të Gjennanisë, në Maqedoni, në Bruksel të Belgjikës, në Zagreb të Kroacisë, në Moskë të Rusisë, në Milano të Italisë, në Turqi, gjatë vitit 1994 në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në Hartum të Sudanit, në Asisi të Italisë, në Bazel të Zvicrës, në Stamboll të Turqisë, në vitin 1995, në Hartum të Sudanit, në Londër të Anglisë, në Kajro të Egjiptit, në Davos të Zvicrës, në Tripoli të Libisë, në Stamboll, Ankara, Konie, Izmir dhe Bursë të Turqisë, në Kuvait, etj.,etj.

Në Shqipëri arrijnë tashmë delegacione nga shumë vende të ndryshme të botës. Më 9.1.1992 në Komunitetin Mysliman pritet delegacioni i Bashkësisë Islamike të Maqedonisë i kryesuar nga Hirësia e tij Dr. Zenun Berisha, i dërguari i posaçëm i Organizatës së ndihmave Islame të Arabisë Saudite me qendër në Mekë Z. Ruzaull-llah Murat. Më 31 maj 1992 u organizua një takim në selinë e Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar i klerikëve të tre besimeve fetare me një delegacion të Forumit të të drejtave të njeriut, i kryesuar nga Zoti Marten Vontre, président i forumit të të drejtave të njeriut dhe anëtar i Parlamentit Holandez, Zoti Van den Hanvel, etj. Më 21.1.1992 Hafiz Sabriu zhvilloi një takim në Tiranë me Z. Rqit Dubrovski, sekretar evropian i lirisë së ndërgjegjes me qendër në Angli në lidtije me mbajtjen në Tiranë të një simpoziumi mbi Paqen sociale. Më 3 I.V. 1 992 erdhi për një vizitë dy ditore në vendin tonë Ministri i Vakfit të Kuvajtit si dhe président i Organizatës Botërore Bamirëse Islame me qendër në Kuvajt, Jusuf El Haxh. Më 15 nëntor H. H. Sabri Koçi priti në selinë e tij Z. Dr. Hamid AI Gabid, sekretar i përgjithshëm i organizatës së Konferencës Islamike, po ashtu edhe Z. Muhamed Habib, sekretar i përgjithshëm i Akadeniisë së Jurisprudencës Islame. Më 19 korrik 1993 erdhi për një vizitë dy ditore Z. Egon Klepsh, Kryetar i Parlamentit Evropian i cili u takua me H. Sabri Koçin e kështu me radhë vijnë Pro£ Nazir Shala, Kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Shqiptarëve, Monsinjor Mishel Fitzgerald, ipeshkv, Sekretar Pontificium Consilium për dialog ndërfetar, i dërguar nga Selia e Shenjtë në Vatikan, i shoqëruar nga Nunci Apostolik i Vatikanit Ivan Diaz dhe Ipeshkëvi ' i Tiranës dhe i Durrësit Rrok Mirdita. Me ftesë të shoqatës së Intelektualëve shqiptarë "Kultura Islame" bëri një vizitë në vendin tonë Z. Jusuf Islam (më parë i quajtur Ket Stivens) ish-këngëtar i famshëm anglez, viziton vendin tonë një delegacion i lartë turk i kryesuar nga Z. Mehmet Nuri Ilmaz, sekretar për fenë Islame në qeverinë turkë, në hotel Dajti organizohet një takim me disa klerikë kristianë të ardhur nga Anglia dhe Amerika për mirëkuptim mes feve monoteiste etj.

Komuniteti Mysliman herëpashere ka marrë në shqyrtim punën e Shoqatave të huaja që veprojnë në vendin tonë.

Është vlerësuar puna e mirë e shoqatave "Heje Tul Ligathe" e Arabisë Saudite, Shoqata Bamirëse "Islamic Relief" e Birminghamit, Komiteti i ndihmave të Kuvajtit, Shoqata "Muafak". Drejtuesit e të katër, shoqatave që përmendëm më lart e të tjera si këto, vlejnë të falënderohen për ndihmesën e madhe që po japin në këtë fazë të vështirë që po kalojmë.

Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Koçi ka besim të thellë në fuqinë e Zotit se feja në Shqipëri do të lulëzojë krahas zhvillimit dhe përparimit të Shqipërisë demokratike. Gjithqjë në fjalën e tij mishërohet qartë dhe ne mënyrën më të kthjelltë dëshira dhe përkushtimi ndaj fesë dhe atdheut të vet.



Referenca


1. Nga intervista e H.H.Sabri Koçit, dhënë gazetës "Elif" mars-prill 1991, fq.8, intervistoi ne Kajro Muhamed Syla e Ahmet Ymeri.
2. Interviste me H.Sabri Koçin, Kryctar i B.1. te Shqiperisë, dhënë revistës "El Hilal", botim special, Shkup 1991, faqe 10.
3. Faik Luli-Islam Dizdari, Nje jetë në shërbim te fesë, Tiranë, 1997, fq. 13
4. Po aty, fq. 13
5. Po aty, fq. 16
6. Nga kujtimet e Hafiz Sabri Koçit.
7. Kujtime nga Sylo Mehja, blloku i shënimeve nr.2, faqe 8.
8. Fragmente nga kujtimet e Z. Haxhi Xhafer Shkodra, Kavaje, 7.2.1996, blloku nr.2,fq. 46-49.
9. Kujtirne te H. Sabri Koçit, blloku nr. I, fq. 11 -12.
10. Nga intervista e H.Sabri Koçit dhenë revistës "El Hilal", vep. e cit., fq. 11
11. Nga Osman Kazazi, i quajtur "Mandela i Shqipërisë", Kujtime bashkevuajtesi, doreshkrim. 
12. Sheuqet Kraja, ne revistën "Përpjekjajone", e perkohshme fetare dhe kulturore, botim i qendres Islamike Shqiptaro- Amerikane, Neë York, Neë Jersei, vol.Xl, shkurt 1995, fq.32-33.
13. Nga fjala e Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Koçit, Myfti i Shqiperisë dhe Kryctar uderi i Kuvendit Islamik te Europës Lindore, ne seancën e mbylljes se Kongresit XIV botëror Islam ne Hartum te Sudanit, me 28 prill 1994, ne revisten "Shehida", nentor 1994.
14. Te dhëna gojore nga Z.Rasim Sokoli, nje nga nismëtarët e organizimit te rihapjes se xhamisë se pare ne Shqipëri, nentor 1990.
15. Kjo xhami eshtë njëra nga me te vjetrat e me te per@erat që gjëndet ne Shqiperi. Ajo është ndertuar me 1773-1774 nga Mehmet Pashë Bushati (Plaku), themelues i faniiljes se Bushatllinjve.
16. Interviste e H.H.Sabri Koçit me rastin e njëvjetorit te rihapjes se fese ne Shqiperi, e incizuar. Shih bllokun nr.1, fq.!'I.
17. Faik Luli- Islam Dizdari, Njejetë ne shërbim te fese, vep. e cit., fq.79.
18. Kujtime te ProfDr. Sheuqet Ndroqit, blloku -nr.2, fq. 39-40.
19. Salih Tiv ari, Arritjet trivjeçare te Komunitetit Myslirnan Shqiptar, ne gazeten "Drita Islame", viti III, nr. 1 (44), jartar 1994.
20. Kujtime te Prof Dr. Sheuqet Ndroqit, fq. 40-42.
21. Statuti i Bashkesise islame te Shqipërise (Komuniteti Mysliman), kreu III, neni 13, fq 3, Tirane '91.
22. Interviste e H.H.Sabri Koçit, revista "Hëna e re", Shkup, qershor 199 1, fq. 1 5.
23.Të dliënatiane nxjerrë nga arkivi i Komunitetit Mystiman te Shqipërise.
24. Shkresë e Kryetarit te Komunitetit Mysliman, Hafiz Sabri Koçit, drejtuar Ministrise se Kulturës dhe Sporteve, Sekretariatit te feve, nr. prot. 142, date 7.10. 199 1, arkivi i KM
25. Konsiderata dhe kujtinie nga inxh. Nasuf Dizdari, redaktor i gazetes "Drita Islame", 3 faqe te daktilografuara, Tirane, 10.3.1996.
26. Raport mbi veprimtarine e redaksise se gazetts "Drita Islaine" dllënë para mbledhjes se zakonshme te Këshillit te Përgjithshem me date 10. 1 0. 1992.
27. Imam Vehbi Ismaili, parathenie e librit "Disa patriotë myslirnanë shqiptarë", shkruar me 23 gusht l992.
28. Përshëndetje e Kryetarit te Komtinitetit Myslinian Shqiptar, Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Koçit, ne gaz. "Shkëiqimi Islam", viti 1, nr. 1, date 19.12.1992.
29. Nga intervista e Hafiz S. Koçit gaz. "Elif", mars-prill 1991, fq. 8, int. M. Sylja e A.Ymeri.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

JUSUF EFENDI TABAKU

(1797 – 1904)

NJË JETË NË TRE SHEKUJ



Është i njohur urimi i popullit "U bëfsh 100 vjeç", por për Jusuf Tabakun, me sa duket, ka qenë i gabuar sepse ai, si shumë pak njerëz, jetoi në tre, shekuj.  U lind në fund të shekullit XVIII, jetoi gjatë gjithë shekullit XIX dhe vdiq në fillimet e shekullit XX.  Dhe pikërisht, ka lindur në vitin 1797 dhe vdiq neë një moshë të thyer, 107 vjeç, me 2 korrik të vitit 1904.  Vetëm ky fakt, kjo moshë provon se ai ka parë e ka dëgjuar shënë, ka punuar e ka marrë pjesë në jetën qytetar të Shkodrës , ne nje periudhë plot , ngjarje heroike, kur vetëdija kombëtare u ngritë në luftë kundër pushtuesit shekullor osman dhe, synimeve grabitqare të shteteve fqinje.  Në këto ngjarje Jusuf Efendi Tabaku me autoritetin e tij të madh, me kulturën e tij të gjerë, me guxim e maturi shembullore dha një ndihmesë të shqualr për çështje'n kombëtare, për edukimin dhe arsimimin e djelmërisë shkodrane dhe për zgjidhjen e shumë problemeve që shqetësonin, popullin tonë në ato vite të stuhishme.



Jusuf Efendi Tabaku jetoi e veproi në kushtet e rritjes së veprimtarisë ekonomike, shoqërore e politike të vendit tonë, e  posaçërisht të Shkodrës.



Në vitin 1870 Shkodra ishte një nga qendrat më të mëdha ekonomike, shoqërore, politike dhe ekonomike të vendit.  Ajo kishte 50000 banorë, u zhvilluan shumë degë të prodhimit e të tregtisë: pëlhumat e pambukta e të mëndafshit , përpunimi i lëkurëve dhe i veshjeve kombëtare, i barutit, i armëve dhe i argjendarisë.  Për prodhimin e rëndësishëm të punishteve të mëndafshit e të pëtpunimit të tij, të lëkurëve dhe të veshmbathjes, Shkodra mbante, megjithë konkurencën e j ashtme, nj ë Pozitë mbizotëruese në tregti, j o vetëm të Shqipërisë, por edhe të shumë krahinave të Ballkanit perëndimor.  Tregu i Shkodrës arriti në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XIX të kishte 24 sokaqe, mbi 80 degë të prodhimit artisanal, deri në 3500 dyqane dhe afèr 50 firma grosiste. 1) U zhvillua shpejt tregtia e jashtme.  Me 1864 vetëm Shkodra kishte një xhiro prej 7 milion fr.ar dhe me 187 1, 1 0 milion fr.ar.1)



Jusuf Efendi Tabaku lindi dhe u rrit në lagjen Tabakë, një nga lagjet më të pasura e më të fuqishme të qytetit tonë.  Esnafi i Tabakëve, megj ithë rënien që pësoi gj atë shekullit të 19-të, ruante ende madhështinë e krenarinë e dikurshme.  Djemtë e atij esnafi, jo rastësisht kishin qenë gjithnjë mbrojtja e pazarit, e të gjithë qytetit dhe e krejt Shkodrës.  Familja Këlliçi, siç quhej më parë, mori mbiemrin e lagjes dhe të esnafit të Tabakëve.  Shtëpia e tij shpatullat i kishte në malin e kështjellës "Rozafat" e oborrin në brigjet e Drinit, ku ishin punishtet e gropat e Tabakëve.  Xhamia e Oxhakut, xhamia e Tabakëve apo ajo e Plumbit ku shërbeu e predikoi Jusuf Efendia, kanë qenë gjithnjë vende të përhapjes së moralit e të besimit islam, por edhe të grumbullimit të çetave vullnetare për t'i dalë zot vendit kundër çdo padrejtësie.



Nëse në Shkodër ka pasur motit një gjini burrash të ditur e guximtarë, të drejtë e të nderuar, një gjini së cilës nuk i trembej syri, nuk i dridhej buza kur vepra ishte e shenjtë dhe fjala e drejtë, kur duhej të mbrohej i dobëti kundër të fuqishmit, të ngadhnjejë njësia në popull, të sundojë liria e besimi, një gjini fisnike që i ka thurur vendit kurorë lavdie, një gjini e rritur dhe e ushqyer në gjiun e nënave e në shkollën e zgjimit kombëtar; një djep i tillë i ngrohtë, një vatër ku s'u shua zjarri kurrë, pa dyshim ka qenë ajo e familjes së Myftijeve të Tabakëve.



Në këtë familje lindi dhe u edukua Jusuf Tabaku, i njohur prej popullit "Myftia Plaku".  Sipas të dhë,nave të njërit prej burrave të nderuar të kësaj dere bujare, Esat Efendi Myftia, të parët e kësaj familjeje patën ardhur prej Ulqinit.  Llagapi i parë ka qenë "Këlliçi", por mbasi Jusuf Efendia qëndroi për shumë vjet Myfti, i ngeli mbiemri "Myftia" dhe të gjithë pasardhësve të tij.



Sipas të dhënave të vetë Jusuf Tabakut, i pari i familjes ka qenë Osman Këlliçi, rrobaqepës i kostumeve kombëtare, i biri i tij, Hasan Këlliçi, ka qenë Kadi i Shkodrës në vitin 1793.  Pas tij vjen Abdulla Këlliçi.  Ky lindi Jusufin (Jusuf Efendi Tabaku) i cili pat dy djem, Abdullahin dhe Abdurrahmanin. Djali i madh, Abdullah Efendi Tabaku, mori mësimet fetare te i ati dhe në Medresenë e Qafés, trashëgoi bibliotekën e pasur që e ruajti dhe e pasuroi gjatë veprimtarisë së tij 70 vjeçare.  Ai ishte kujdestar i pronave të Vakufit të Shkodrës e disa dokumente me vlerë të kësaj natyre ruhen ende në familien Myftia.  Sipas të dhënave ka qenë myfti në Kavajë.  Djali i dytë, Abdurrahmani, la dy trashigimtarë, Esatin dhe Muhametin.



Jusuf TabaËu studimet e para për gjuhën arabe dhe mësimet fetare i ka marrë prej Sali Efendisë së Madh, një nga profesorët (myderrizët) më të shquar të Medresesë së lagj es Qafé, pastaj shkoi në Stamboll për të vazhduar studimet e larta në teologji.  Për këtë flet edhe Daut Boriçi në Ditarin e tij.  Jusuf Efendia u pat emëruar në fillim imam i xhamisë së Oxhakut (Oxhaku i Tabakëve), më vonë në xhaminë e lagjes Tabakë (prej emrit të lagjes mori edhe mbiemrin Tabaku).  Me 1861 është anëtar i këshillit administrativ të prefekturës së Shkodrës, me 1861 emërohet Myfti i Shkodrës, detyrë që e ushtroi derisa vdiq me 1904.  Me 1880 u zgjodh kryetar i komisionit për ndihmat è refugjatëve të Ulqinit.



Në shekullin XIX lëvizjajonë kombëtare shënon një ngritje të shpejtë e të vazhdueshme, që shprehet në forcimin gjithnjë e më të madh të ndërgjegjes kombëtare, në ngritjen politike dhe në forcimin organizativ të lëvizjes.  Në çdo fazë të kësaj lëvizjeje Isuf Efendi Tabaku do të jetë pjesëmarrës apo dre-.jtues e frymëzues i veprimtarive të ndryshme.



Jusuf Efendi Tabaku përkrahu jo vetëm kryengritjet e fuqishme që plasën në Shkodër kundër reformave të'l'anzimatit të udhëhequra nga Hamz Kazazi etj, por edhe revoltën e vegjëlisë qytetue shkodrane, që drejtohej nga Haxhi Hasan Sheh Shamia që shpërtheu në pazarin e Shkodrës me 7 gusht 1854.  Mbledhja e pare u organizua në Medresenë e Pazarit, ku ishte myderriz edhe Jusuf Efendi Tabaku.  Të nesërmen u organizua një mbledhje e gjerë në sheshin e Teqes së Pazarit, ku mbas shumë diskutimesh u vendos që- "Mbas sodit të mos lejohej shitja e drithit në vende të huaja dhe bajnë të ndëshkoheshin në mënyrë shembullore ata persona që spekullime e veprime të shëmtueme..." Qeveria mori masa ndaj të gjithë pjesëmarrësve të krerëve të lëvi7jes në Shkodër.  Me 22 tetor 1856 Jusuf Efendi Tabaku u internua në Stamboll sëbashku me Hamz Kazazin, Ahmet EL Kalanë, Hasan Agë 1-lotin, Osman Agë Hotin, Halil Spahinë, Sali Ef. e Madh, Sali EL e Vogël e shumë të tjerë.1) Me 1859 lirohet nga internirni.  Me 6.3-1861 emërohet anëtar i këshillit të ri administrativ të Shkodrës, por, sepse kundërshtoi masat e egra dhe sistemin e ri të taksave ndaj populisisë, me urdhër të Marshallit Ismail Pasha, me 14 nëntor 1863, së bashku me krejt këshillin shkarkohet nga detyra.



            Në periudhën e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, Jusuf Efendi Tabaku merr pjesë aktive.  Shkodra u bë një 'qetidër jo vetëm e veprimtarive politike, e mbledhjeve dhe e mitingjeve masive popullore, por edhe e organizimit të reparteve të arratosura në luftë për mbrojtjen e trojeve tona në Plavë e Guci, në Hot e Grudë e së fundi në Ulqin.



Ditën kur u hap Kongresi i Berlinit, më 13 qershor 1878, q ytetarët shkodranë i drejtuari ministrit të jashtëm britanik, lordit Bikonsfild (Beaconfield), një mémorandum me një përrnbajtje të lartë patriotike. Aty thuhej midis të tjerave: "Shqipëria nuk tnund të përfaqësohet nga qeveria osmane. Shqiptari, qoftë katolik, qoftë orthodoks, qoftë mysliman, e urren aq pushtuesin turk sa dhe çdo pushtues tjetër të huaj.  Porta e Lartë e ka mundur, por jo nënshtruar Shqipërinë ... Ajo ka ditur të shkaktojë anarki në Shqipëri, ta lërë vendin pa një qeveri shqiptare, pa mundur të krijojë një qeveri turke. Ashtu sikur nuk jemi e nuk duam të jemi turq, ashtu do të kundërshtojmë me tërë fuqitë tona kundër cilitdo që kërkon të na bëjë sllavë, austriakë ose grekë.  Ne nuk duam të jemi veçse shqiptarë".  Më tej në peticion thuhej : "Që popullsitë sllave të formojnë një ose shumë shtete autonome, kjo është e drejtë dhe një politikë e mirë.  Por është e drejtë që edhe grekët të bashkohen të gjithë në trupin e kombit të tyre, ashtu siç është e drejtë që edhe shqiptarëve t'u kthehet, t'u forcohet dhe t'u njihet kombësia e tyre".



Një ton po aq luftarak pati edhe memorandumi drejtuar më 15 qershor 1878 Kongresit të Berlinit nga përfaqësuesit e rretheve: Shkodër, Ulqin, Tivar, Lezhë, Krujë, Tiranë, Kavajë dhe Podgoricë, myslimanë e të krishterë, të cilët duket se formuan Komitetin Ndërkrahinor të Lidhjes së Prizrenit për Vilajetin e Shkodrês.  Përmbajtj a e memorandumit u trajtua në një manifestim madhështor, i cili, siç raportonte po atë ditë konsulli Lippih, 'u kthye, me siguri në kundërshtim me porositë e administrâtes së vilajetit në një manifestim kombëtar, prandaj - theksonte ai - këtij manifestimi meritonte t'i kushtohej një vëmendje e madhe".  Memorandumi, i ci.li u nënshkrua publikisht në sytë e autoriteteve lokale nga 380 veta, "po ta kishin lejuar rrethanat që të shprehej në këtë rast dëshira e vërtetë e popullit - shtonte më tej Lippihu - ai do të ishte mbushur me shumë mijëra nënshkrime dhe deklarata aderimi".1) Pasi protestohej kundër përmbajtjes së Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit, i cili i jepte Malit të Zi vise shqiptare, në memorandum thuhej: "Ne të nënshkruarit në emër të gjithë popullit, duke iu lutur që të mermi parasysh fatkeqësitë që kërcënojnë ekzistencën tonë, kemi nderin të deklaroimë se kombi shqiptar, qoftë mysliman, qoftë katolik, krejt ndryshe për nga raca dhe nga feja nga ato të sllavëve, është unanimisht i vendosur të mbrojë atdheun kundër çdo copëtimi territorial që është projektuar si një veprim në kundërshtim me historinë e vet dhe interesat e veta".  Peticioni përfundonte me këto fjalë: "Ne ju lutemi të mbroni tërësinë tonë kombëtare dhe territoriale, të na kurseni konfliktet shkatërtimtare që do të shpërthejnë, në rast se do të zbatohen aneksimet që do ta cënojnë Shqipërinë, të na çelni rrugën e zhvillimit që neve dëshirojmë dhe të na krijoni mundësinë që ta shohim edhe ne ndikimin fatbardhë të qytetërimit". Pas firmës së Daut Ef.  Boriçit, i dyti nënshkruan Myfti Jusuf Efendi Tabaku e pastaj vijojnë edhe 380 firma të tjera.



Lufta për mbrotjen e Ulqinit nxiti më tej vetëdijen kombëtare dhe tregoi qartë se as qeveria osmane, as njëra nga fuqitë e mëdha nuk do ta përkrahte vendin tonë.  Me 22 gusht 1880 mareshalli turk Riza Pasha thirri krerët e degës së Shkodrës, parinë e hoxhallarët e vendit, shpërndau para e libra dhuratë prej Sulltanit, por pati këtë përgjigje prej një hoxhe: "Zotni i naltë! Këto pare që po m'ep ta dijsh se gjysmat do tja dërgoj djalit tem që e kam në Ulqin vullnetar e gjysmat po i mbaj për vete.  Pra mos prit gja prej tyne".  Riza Pasha i propozoi Oso Manit që t'ia falte borxhin që i kishte qeverisë turke prej 17000 groshësh, me konditë që të hiqte dorë nga lëvizja, por përgjigja e tij dhe e një tjetri qe e prerë : "Jo këto pare, por të tanë thesarin e mbretit me më dhanë nuk i tradhëtoj shokët që u kam dhënë besën".1) Qeveria turke në vend të Riza Pashës emëroi Hysen Pashën, një personalitet i shquar politik e ushtarak. Me 27 gusht Hysen Pasha i dërgon një telegram parisë së Shkodrës për ta bindur popullin që të dorëzonte Ulqinin.  Të nesërmen përgjigjja ishte : " ... populli na përgjigjet se kërkush nuk pranon që Ulqini t'i epet Malit të Zi."")

Hysen Pasha dhe ministri i luftës i Turqisë thirri parinë e Shkodrës në zyrën e postës për një bisedë telegrafike.

            Telegrafisti i Shkodrës i thotë atij të Stambollit: - A doni t'ju paraqes emnat e zotnive të Shkodrës që gjinden pranë aparatit? Zotnitë po presin.

- Pasha, -përgjigjet ai i Stambollit,- ende është në audiencë te Sulltani.  Tani erdhi ministri.  Cilët prej parisë së Shkodrës ndodhen pranë jush ?

- Zotërinjtë që gjinden pranë aparatit janë : Daut Efendiu (Myderrizi), Hafiz Efendiu, Selim Efendiu, Shaban Beu, Haxhi agë Lohja, Selim agë Gjyrezi, Ethem Kazazi, Ibrahim ef Hoxha, Ibrahim ef.Dragusha, Osman Begteshi, Filip Çeka, Ndrek Shiroka, Gjon Muzhani e Zef Simoni.

Ministri i përshëndet dhe shpreh besimin se populli i Shkodrës do t'i bindet Sulltanit.

-Zyra e Shkodrës, - Edhe Myfti Efendiu urdhëroi e erdh (në këtë kohë Myfti i Shkodrës ishte Jusuf Efendi Tabaku, shën. i redaksisë).

- Zotnisë së tij i puth dorën dhe i bëj selam,- thotë Ministri.  Unë si dashamirës i juei, te populli i Shkodrës kam një besim të plotë.  Por kundra këtij besimi mora vesht se dje qindra vetë janë nisë për Ulqin...

- Paria e Shkodrës, djemtë që janë nisë për Ulqin i ka thirrë vetë populli i Ulqinit...

- Ministri ... nxitoni me e dorëzue Ulqinin.  Nesër pres përgjigje...

Me 9 shtator me anë të një shkrese të nënshkrueme e të vulosun nga paria e Shkodrës u refuzua kërkesa e Riza Pashës.



Ngjarjet po acaroheshin, në Shkodër arriti komisari i lartë, Mareshall Dervish Pasha.  Në nëntor Dervish Pasha priti Këshillin e Lidhjes me parinë e Shkodrës.  Në bisedë e sipër u ashpërsuan fjalët.  Pasha kishte vënë mbi tavolinë dy kobure.  Një nga paria, Selim Efendi Çoba ngrihet dhe i thotë : "Pashë, Pashë, në qoftë se keni ardhë me u vra me ne, sjemi pa gja, jemi gati me e provue kur të dëshironi.  Të lutem, mbaje pak gojën, që të mundemi me u marrë vesht". 



Në luftë për mbrojtj en e Ulqinit morën pjesë vullnetarë edhe nga Shkodra.  Shumë prej tyre u vranë dhe u plagosën, mes tyre edhe komandanti, Jusuf Sokoli, Hafiz Hasan Tahmizi etj.



Siç vihet re, në ngjarjet e vitit 70' Shkodra luajti një rol me rëndësi.  Në Shkodër, mes personaliteteve më të shquara del edhe Jusuf Efendi Tabaku.  Me rënien e Ulqinit shumë familje ulqinake, për të mos qëndruar nën sundimin e Malit të Zi emigruan në Shkodër.  Dervish Pasha pat premtuar 200000 grosh për të blerë çifliqet e Ibrahim Bej Kavajës, por nuk e mbajti fjalën.  Qe Shkodra ajo që strehoi dhe përkrahu vëllezërit e vet ulqinakë.  Komiteti për të organizuar ndihmat u kryesua prej Jusuf Efendi Tabakut, i cili edhe në moshë të shtyrë, 83 vjeç, por i nisur nga autoriteti i tij i madh e në mënyrë të veçantë nga përkushtimi fetar e atdhetar, e kreu këtë detyrë më së miri.  Që atëherë shumë e shumë famitje ulqinake janë shkrirë e bërë një me shkodranët.



Jeta e Jusuf Ef.  Tabakut është e lidhur jo vetëm me jetën politike të Shkodrës, por në mënyrë të veçàntë me jetën kulturore, arsimore, shkencore e fetare të vendit.  Jusuf Efendi Tabaku ishte një nga personalitetet më të shquara, me një kulturë të gjerë orientale.  Ai tërë jetën e tij të gjatë e kaloi mbi libra duke studiuar sa në bibliotekën e vet, sa në Medresenë e Qafès dhe atë të Pazarit, ku kishte edhe atje biblioteka mjaft të pasura.  Për bibliotekën Këlliçi, siç quhej biblioteka e Myfti Plakut, tashmë opinioni ynë është mjaft mirëinformuar.  Për këtë ka një bibliografi shumë të pasur, për të kanë shkruar Filip Fishta, Bardhyli, Prof. Dr. Shefik Osmani e në mënyrë të veçantë Mësuesi i Popullit, Hamdi Bushati e Prof.Dr. Jup Kastrati.") Natyrisht, unë nuk mund t'u shtoj diçka të re autorëve të mëparshëm, por po paraqes vetëm disa konsiderata të pënnbledhta për këtë qendër me vlerë të kulturës sonë.  Biblioteka Këlliçi është një nga më të vjetrat që njihen në Shkodër, por si bibliotekë familjare është më e vjetra. U themelua nga Hasan Efendi Këlliçi, kadi i Shkodrës, aty rreth vitit 1750, u shtua, u pasurua dhe u sistemua nga i nipi i tij, Jusuf Efendi Tabaku.  Kjo bibliotekë deri në vitin 1967 ka qenë e regjistruar dhe e sistemuar në një dhomë të veçantë, oda e qitabeve, kishte rreth 2000 libra të inventarizuar e të vulosur, me etiketat përkatëse.  Në këtë numër përfshiheshin librat e shtypur dhe ato të shkruar me dorë e të lidhur mirë me karton nga vetë Myûi Plaku.  Këta libra kanë qenë nga fusha të ndryshme të dijes,si: teologji, filozofi, drejtësi-jurisprudencë dhe libra shkencorë: histori, gjeografi, matematikë, fizikë, kimi, astronomi, etj.  Shumica e librave ishin në gjuhën arabe, persiane, turke dhe në gjuhën shqipe me alfabet arab.  Në inventarin e Myfti Plakut, prej 45 fletësh të formatit të madh gjënden edhe dorëshkrimi i Tahir Efendi Gjakovës i vitit 1830 "Vehbije" (Dhuratë), një poemë fetare në dialekt të Kosovës, një "Abce" shqipe, shtypur në Stamboll me 1900, dy tabela (tahte) astronomike të Hasan Tahsinit i cili, kur pat ardhur në Shkodër, ja dhuroi Myfti Plakut, turqisht, shtypur në Paris në vitin 1867 me firmën "Tahsin".



Biblioteka u shkatërrua plotësisht dy herë.  Në të parën herë nga zjarri që ra në depot e niunicionit të Kalasë "Rozafat" në vitin 1850, shtëpia u shemb dhe u dogj bashkë në të edhe biblioteka.  Prej saj tepruan vetëni tre libra.  Biblioteka u rikrijua nga Juistuf Efendija dhe më vonë e plotësuan trashëgimtarët e tij.  Për të dytën herë ajo pësoi dëmin më të madh nga diktatura komuniste në vitin 1967, e cila, si të giitha bibliotekat e tjera të hoxhallarëve të nderuar u sekuestrua.  Por për fat të mirë Esat Efendiapati kujdesin t'i skedojë librat dhe nipi i tij z.Mit'hat Myftia me shumë sakrifica e mundime arriti t'i shpëtojë e t'i ruajë në shtëpinë e vjetër të Myftijeve në lagjen Tabakë.  Ata sotjanë 1964 libra të skeduar dhe 30 të fshehur në sepete, të painventarizuar.  Na vjen keq të themi se ata libra sot kanë mbetur si relike të një kohe kur Shkodra ishte vërtetë qendër kulture.  Sot librat në gjuhët orientale: arabe, persiane, osmane dhe ato shqipe me alfabet arab nuk ka kush ti lexojë, përveç ndonjë studiuesi në kalim.



Nivelin kulturor të Myfti Plakut nuk e provojnë vetëm librat e bibliotekës së vet, shënimet që ka lënë, anash tyre, vërejtjet për përmbajtjen e veprave e të autorëve, por edhe aftësitë e tij në interpretimin e shumë problemeve fetare, të diturive të tjera që lidhen me teologjinë, drejtësinë, letërsinë e shumë degë t.ë shkencave të tjera.  Ai ishte një studiues i rrallë.  Mjafton të përmendet vetëm fakti se shumica e libravejanë kopjuar me dorë, e gati për të gjithë ka shënime.  Ai e kalonte ditën, javën e muajt në Medrese duke studjuar pa vajtur në' shtëpi, ndonëse shkolla nuk ishte larg.  Jusuf Efendi Tabaku si interpretues i ligjeve ishte ndër kuadrot më të respektuar të të gjithë Perandorisë Ostnane.  Në listat e këshilltarëve që kishte Porta e Lartë, emri i Jusuf Tabakut qëndronte i dyti.  Shpjegimet që jepte e interpretimet i.shin të paapelueshme e të mirëpritura.  Ka rëndësi,të madhe fakti se diturinë e tir të gjerë Myfti Plaku e shpëmdau në nxënësit e bashkëpunëtorët e vet të shumtë.  Ai duke qenë vaiz (predikues) i shquar, myderriz (profesor) i Medresesë së Qafës, por edhe këshilltar e lektor i Medresesë së Pazarit, mësues dhe anëtar i komisionit provues të Ruzhdijes (shkollë qytetëse) të Pazarit, (vulae tij kishte kètë përmbajtje: "Zot, jepi sukses në punë Jusufit").  Njeri i ditur e me kulturë të gjerë, pat autoritet të madh në popull e në rrethet shoqërore të Shkodrës.



Autoriteti i tij u rrit edhe më tepër në zgjidhjen e shumë problemeve kulturore, fetare e politike me rëndësi.  Po përmendim vetëm dy fakte që na duken me vlerë: 



Së pari,  përdorimi i gjuhës shqipe në ceremonitë fetare qe një problem që duhej të zgjidhej duke thyer traditën e kohës. Në predikimet fetare përdorej arabishtja.  Edhe vetë disa hoxhallarë të ditur e ndjenin nevojën e përdorimit të gjuhës shqipe në këshillat e ligjiratat fetare (hytbet) për t'i lidhur besimtarët më ngushtë me ceremonitë fetare, të cîlat në gjuhë të huaj ishin krejtësisht të pakuptueshme.  Nismëtar për këtë u bë Haxhi Hasan Sheh Shamia.  Në vitet'80 të shekullit të kaluar kjo u bë shumë masive në Shkodër, u përkrah prej shumicës së imamëve nën kujdesin e Myfti Plakut.



Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku përktheu e hartoi Mevludin shqip, i cili u përhap në të gjitha familjet shkodrane dhe këndohej xhami në xhami e shtëpi në shtëpi.  Natyrisht, kjo nuk mund të arrihej pa miratimin e nxitjen e Myftisë.



Në bibliotekën e vet kishte libra në gjuhën shqipe, gjë që tregon përpjekjet e para për përdorimin e shqipes qoftë edhe për shkrime fetare, e kjo vështrohej si mjet për përhapjen e kulturës në gjuhën amtare.  Mendoj se ka rëndësi edhe një fakt.  Në Medresetë e Shkodrës, qoftë ajo e Qafës (themeluar nga Mehmet Pashë Plaku), qoftë ajo e Pazarit (themeluar nga Karamahmuti) shumica dërmuese e myderrizëve ishin shqiptarë, të cilët pavarësisht nga kultura e tyre orientale, punonin me nxënës shkodranë ose nga rrethet e saj, të gjithë shqiptarë, që dinin vetëm gjuhën amtare.  Prandaj, siç e kanë vënë në dukje edhe studiues të ndryshëm, diskutimet, biseda,t, shpjegimet bëheshin në gjuhën shqipe.  E nuk kishte si të ngjiste ndryshe në një mjedis krejt shqiptar, në një qytet ku nuk ka pasur asnjëherë asnjë komunitet të huaj.



Së dyti, në vitet 1834-35 plasi kryengritja kundër ushtrive osmane të komanduara prej Hafiz Pashës.  Këtu dilte një problem delikat politik e fetar : A duhej të luftohej mes vëllezërve të një besimi?  Si luftëtarët shkodranë, ashtu dhe ushtarët turq ishin të gjithë të besimit islam.  Krahas kryengritësve u rreshtuan edhe disa hoxhallarë.  Haxhi Idriz Boksi, që udhëhiqte vullnetarët e çetës së lagjes Ndocaj, që atëhere pat dhënë fetfanë (lejen) "me luftue kundër ushtarëve turq."



Ky problem doli edhe më i mprehtë në luftën për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit.  Një qytet i banuar pothuajse krejtêsisht nga shqiptarë myslimanë i dorëzohej një shteti sllav ortodoks.  Mbrojtësit shkodranë dhe ulqinakë viheshinjo vetëm përballë forcave malazeze e të flotës së fuqive të mëdha, por edhe kundër ushtarëve turq.  Sali Efendi Hylja dha fetfanë që lufta për të mbrojtur atdheun ishte e drejtë qoftë edhe kundër vëllezërve të një besimi.  E në këtë kohë Daut Efendi Boriçi, Jusuf Efendi Tabaku, Selim Efendi Dragusha, Jusuf Efendi Podgorica, Hafiz Jusuf Repishti, Hafiz Mehmet Efendija, Haxhi Selim Karakaçi, Hysejn Efendi Tivari, Hafiz Hasan Tahmizi, Selim Efendi Çoba etj. myderrizë e hoxhallarë të nderuar ose morën pjesë me armë në dorë për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, ose protestojnë e nxisin popullin e çetat vullnetare për të luftuar në mbrojtje të çështjes kombëtare. Përfundimi është i qartë : interesat kombëtare vihen mbi gjithçka, idealet e atdheut janë të shenjta.



Si përfundim dëshiroj të theksoj se Jusuf Efendi Tabaku qe një qytetar i denjë e shumë i nderuar, kujtimi i të cilit ruhet ende i gjallë ne mendësinë popullore, hoxhë shumë i ditur, Myfti i Shkodrës për 36 vjet, një fakt shumë i rrallë ky, myderriz (profesor) i medresesë me një kulturë shumë të gjerë orientale, studiues i pas , ionuar deri në çastet e fundit të jetës së tij të gj atë, themel ues i njërës nga bibliotekat më të vjetra private në Shkodër e ndër më të pasurat, interpretues dinjitoz i ligjeve, fushë në të cilën i kishte të rrallë shokët në të gjithë perandorinë osmane, pjesëmarrës aktiv në të gjitha ngjarjet e virullshme të shekullit XIX, ngjarje që çuan në shpalljen e pavarësisë së vendit.  Ai bashkëpunoi e bashkëveproi me personalitetet më të shquara të kohës, si: Hamz Kazazin, Haxhi Hasan Sheh Shaminë, Hodo Beg Sokolin, Daut Boriçin, Isuf Efendi Kalanë, Sheh Miminë, Hasan e Osman Agë Hotin, vëllezërit Dragusha, Sali Efendinë e Madh, Isuf Sokolin, Sali Efendi Hylen, Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun, Jusuf Efendi Podgoricen, Tahir Efendi Ojakovën, Hasan Tahsinin, pa përmendur këtu shumë profesorë që kanë punuar në medresetë e qytetit nga Bullgaria, Krimea, Egjipti, Turqia etj. me të cilët Jusuf Efendi Tabaku kishte lidhje e marrëdhënie për shkëmbimin e literaturës ose edhe për diskutime fetare, filozofike, juridike, letrare, gjuhësore e në shumë fusha të tjera të dijes.



Është për t'u përmendur se në këto lidhje Myfti Plaku kishte autoritet të plotë në radhë të parë për dijen e kulturën e tij shumë të gjerë, për moshën e përvojën e tij shumë të madhe, por edhe për detyrën që kryente si Myfti e si Myderriz.



Ky burrë i shquar është ndera e familjes, e cila ka përse të krenohet, është ndera e Shkodrës sonë dhe e gjithë Atdheut.  Burra si Jusuf Efendi Tabaku janë kujtesa e kombit, me këta burra është mbajtur e ka qëndruar ky popull.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Sipas të dhënave të vetë Jusuf Tabakut, i pari i familjes ka qenë Osman Këlliçi, rrobaqepës i kostumeve kombëtare, i biri i tij, Hasan Këlliçi, ka qenë Kadi i Shkodrës në vitin 1793.  Pas tij vjen Abdulla Këlliçi.  Ky lindi Jusufin (Jusuf Efendi Tabaku) i cili pat dy djem, Abdullahin dhe Abdurrahmanin.



Turq per be! Shqiptari e kujton te parin te pakten qe nga viti 1200 kur Murr Deti themeloi klanin Berisha. Ky nuk shkon para 1700-te. Ku-ku ...paskan zbrit zaptijet e Anadollit edhe nder treva shkodrane. Shpresojm qe nuk ishin shum.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Ne shqipetaret jemi krenare qe ne mesin e rilindasve tane kane qene edhe vellezrit Frashri, dhe veqanerisht Naim Frashri.
Por njerezit hezitojne dhe nganjehere me dashkaqsi nuk permendin shum fakte dhe ngjarje te verteta .
Nje nder to eshte edhe fakti se i* pari perkthyes i Kuranit* ne gjuhen Shqipe ka qene vete *Naim Frashri* i cili ka perkthyer suren Fatiha qe shte surja e pare e Librit Te madherueshem.

Ref. Dr.Honoris Causa (Mesues i Popullit) Fak LULI

----------


## DEN_Bossi

O *QAFIR*
Ky personi qe po permend ti eshte nder njerezit me te nderuar te Shkodres. Dhe per me teper eshte nder patriotet me te shquar te ktij kombi qe dita e dites po dhun figurat e tij kombetare.Eshte nje shqipetare autokton , madje me shqipetare se ti por qe me vetdije fetare u konvertuan ne Musliman duke pare dhe duke ndjekur mrekullite dhe llogjiken konkrete te kesaj feje te vertete...

----------


## DEN_Bossi

HAFIZ ALI ULQINAKU
(1853-1913) 



 Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku i përket plejadës se nderuar të figurave të shquara të kulturës shqiptare në periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Jeta e tij nuk ka qenë e qetë, përkundrazi ajo qe e vështirë, plot shqetësime e brenga, me lëvizje të detyruara nga rrethanat tragjiko - historike në prag e gjatë Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. 


Nga gjurmimi i literaturës së shumtë e nga autobiografia e tij mësojmë se lindi në Ulqin më 1853 dhe pati disa emra, si: Ali Riza, Ali Gjoka dhe Ali Ulqinaku, mbiemër të cilin e mori nga vendlindia.1 Babai i tij quhej Jakup Behluli prej fisit Usta Ali, me profesion barkatar, me banim pranë plazhit të vogël të Ulqinit.2 

Shkollimi i Hafiz Aliut u bë në dy faza; shkollën fillore dhe një pjesë të medresesë i kreu në Ulqin, ndërsa vazhdimin dhe përfundimin e saj në Shkodër, në medresenë e Bushatllinjve, ku mori edhe ixhazetin (diplomën). Në medresenë e Ulqinit pati myderriz (profesor) myftiun Sali ef. Hylen, një patriot që përfaqësonte interesat e popullit, që kishte ndikim të madh në të dhe që luftoi heroikisht për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit kundër agresionit të Malit të Zi e ushtrisë turke në vitet 1876-77 dhe 1880; Me këtë rast Sali Hylja deklaroi botërisht me anë të një fetfaje se nuk ishte gjynah, por përkundrazi detyrë nderi të rrëmbeje armët e të luftoje për mbrojtjen e vendit, qoftë edhe kundër sulltanit-halif.3 Ky veprim ishte ndër rastet e rralla e të admirueshme që një drejtues fetar të ftonte popullin të luftonte kundër ushtrisë me të njëjtin besim fetar, duke u nisur nga parimi "Atdheu mbi të gjitha". Në të dy betejat për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit me armë në dorë mori pjesë edhe i riu Ali Ulqinaku. Për këtë kontribut u dekorua nie medaljen"Për veprimtari patriotike" si aktivist i dalluar dhe luftëtar i Lidhjes së Prizrenit.4 

Nga profesori i tij medresisti Aliu nuk mësoi vetëm për hoxhë, për dije, për kulturë, por edhe për edukatë të shëndoshë patriotike, të cilën e thelloi në vitet e mëvonshme në shkollë, gjatë jetës e punës në Shkodër e në Lezhë. 

Me rënien e Ulqinit nën Malin e Zi familja e tij, bashkë me qindra familje të tjera ulqinake u shpërngulën në Shkodër si emigrantë, ku gjetën strehim, punë, mikpritje e përkrahje dashmirëse për inkuadrim familjar e shoqëror, ashtu si shqiptarët e tjerë nga viset shqiptare në Mal të Zi e në Kosovë. 

Aliu në Shkodër, përveç përfundirnit të shkollës fitoi një përvojë të pasur nga personalitete atdhetare, kulturore e përparimtare të kohës, si: Daut Boriçi, Isuf Tabaku, Sheh Shamia etj., nga traditat e shquara të qytetit të lashtë e me histori të shkëlqyer, si dhe nga ndikimi i qytetërimit dhe'kulturës perëndimore.5 

Djali i Hafiz Aliut, Seiti, në parathënien e Mevludit përshkruan gjendjen shpirtërore të babait në atë kohë, na jep disa cilësi të portretit të tij intelektual: "Në Shkodër nuk gjente asnjë mjet për të ngushllue shpirtin e vet të dishpruem nga humbja e vatrës prindërore.I ndjeri hafiz Ali, kishte me vedi një shpirt të madh të pajosun me një kulturë të naltë theologjike, me natyrë të mprehtë poetike e me ndërgjegje të kullueme dhe të edukueme simbas parimeve t'Islamizmës..."6 

Në vitin 1882 emërohet mësues i shkollës fillore në lagjen "Dudas" të Shkodrës. Është me shumë interes autobiografia e tij e paraqitur në Ministrinë e Arsimit të Turqisë për t'u pranuar mësues. Në të ai deklaronte: "Gjuha ime asht shqipja, shkruaj e flas arabisht, turqisht e shqip".7

Ndonëse me kulturë orientale, hoxhë, nën pushtimin turk, me rrogë nga sulltani, ai pohon me krenari identitetin e tij kombëtar.

Në vitin 1884 u transferua në Lezhë, ku fillimisht kreu detyrën e mësuesit e të imamit. Falë cilësive të tii pozitive, ai arriti të fitojë shpejt dashurinë, nderimin dhe vlerësimin e lezhjanëve, të cilët propozuan për ta graduar me titullin honorar, myfti i Lezhës, i cili u miratua më 1889 nga autoriteti më i lartë fetar në Stamboll.8 Vdiq më 1913 në Lezhë dhe u varros në Shkodër me një ceremoni prekëse, me pjesëmarrje të gjërë popullore.

Veprimtaria e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut shtrihet në disa fusha kryesore: në atë të letërsisë, të gjuhësisë, të arsimit e në atë fetare. 

Në fushën e letërsisë ai është kryesisht përkthyes. Ka përkthyer që në vitin 1873 në Ulqin Mevludin nga poeti i famshëm turk Sulejman Çelepi nga Bursa, duke përdorur alfabetin araboosman me titull "Përkthimi i Mevludit në gjuhën shqipe". Përveç përkthimit ka edhe elemente përshtatjeje dhe vargje originale, që nuk gjënden në librin turqish,t. Bashkë më Mevludin ka përkthyer edhe vargje me titull "Huda Rabbim" të dijetarit dhe filozofit turk Haki Erzurum. Krahas këtyre përktheu dhe përshtati në vargje edhe disa njohuri fetare si një libër besimi i vogël. Këto tri vepra u shtypën në Stamboll në vitin 1887 në një libër të vetëm. Në vitinn 1936, nën kujdesin e të birit, hafiz Seitit, doli ribotimi me alfabet shqip nën titullin "Mevludi Sherif".

Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, djalosh rreth 23 vjeç, shkroi Mevludin në gjuhën shqipe. Ai me dorën e vet shënon: "Tue kenë n'Ulqin, përpara emigrimit, përktheva e kompilova në gjuhën amtare t'emen qi asht shqipja, "Mevludin e Profetit a.s.". Ai me krenari pohon: "Atdheu e vendlindja ejonë asht Ulqini ... Gjuha e jonë asht shqipja. Shkruej e flas arabisht, turqisht e shqip".9 Jo vetëm kaq, por edhe në parathënien e Mevludit shënon :

"N'gjuhën shqipe kam qëllim un me i tregue 
Që kështu vllaznit sa do pak me përfitue",10 
sepse .... Asht nji gjuh' qi me kalem s'asht kollanis".11

Në trevat e Shqipërisë Veriore në atë kohë Mevludi këndohej në gjuhën turke, shkruar prej Sulejman Çelepisë, nga Bursa në vitin 1409.12 Pikërisht, prej këtij Mevludi të përhapur në të gjithë Perendorinë Osmane Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku përshtati Mevludin e vet.

Poeti është i vetëdijshëm për dobësitë e veprës, prandaj me përvujtni lutet:

"Kushdo, qi t'a vejn hesap ndonji hata
M'godit aj qi t'a shof, i baj rixha".13

Në të gjitha kohërat, në të gjithë popujt edhe sot e kësaj dite në fushën e edukatës janë përdorur shurnë mjete. Që në Romën e lashtë, Seneka porosiste: "Njeriu të shqyrtojë për ditë veprimtarinë që zhvillon, të dallojë të mirën prej të keqes, të dijë të pëlqejë çfarë është e mirë e të përbuzë çfarë sjell dëm" e kjo sipas tij, mes tjerash, mund të arrihet nëpërrnes ushtrimesh, shoqërisë së mirë e shëmbullit të mirë. Pra, shembulli i rnirë ka qenë e mbetet një faktor i rëndësishëm edukimi.

Dijetari Imam Vehbi Ismaili, Kryetar i Komunitetit Mysliman të shqiptarëve të Amerikës e të Kanadasë shkruan: "Të gjithë kombet e popujt e ndryshëm, simbas rastit e vendit, festojnë ditëlindjen e njerëzve të tyre në za, të dalluar për vepra trimërie, bamirëse, letrare, filozofike e shkencor,e tue i shërbye jo vetëm kombeve përkatëse, por edhe mbarë njerëzisë. Këta njerëz të mëdhaj, jo vetëri,- i kanë sjellë dobi e përfitim popujve të ndryshëm, por bahen ma vonë shembuj për blrezat e ardhëshëm për të shkelë ndër gjurmët e këtyne.

Po, në qoftë se ka ndonji ngjarje e cila mund të shkaktojë me të vërtetë gëzim dhe pjesëmarrje të përbotshme, ajo asht pa dyshim Lindja e Profetit të Shejtë, Muhammedit. Ai i pruni mbarë botës mesazhin e paqes dhe harmonisë, n'atë kohë kur ajo botë kishte nevojën ma të madhe për të '. 14

E pikërisht për këtë në popuj të ndryshëm lindi një letërsi e pasur, e frymëzuar nga cilësitë morale e shpirtërore të Profetit, Muhammed a.s., me vlera të mëdha edukative dhe estetike, ku në plan të parë është shembulli qëi riu dhe i rrituri të kenë një model përsosmërie morale e shpirtërore. Në Mevludin e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut kemi një vepër plot vlera edukative. Kushdo që lexon apo këndon Mevludin, patjetër që edhe edukohet prej tij. Besimtari islam shqiptar, duke kënduar për profetin e vet, beson në atë që këndon, përtërihet e lartësohet shpirtërisht, por edhe frymëzohet për të punuar e vepruar mirë e drejt, ashtu si veproi Ai. Natyrisht që shembulli pozitiv merr vlera edhe më të mëdha, kur paraqitet me cilësitë e tij të larta, por edhe me nivel estetik. Këtu qëndron vlera e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, i cili në momente të caktuara, duke përshkruar cilësitë e Profetit, me poezinë e tij të bukur, me fjalën e zgjedhur, me figurën e goditur letrare e paraqet me një dritë të re e të kapshme për lexuesin. E, mendoni se sa vlera të mëdha edukative merr ky shembull, kur thuhet e përshkruhet në gjuhën amtare. Jemi në vitet '70 të shekullit të kaluar., kur të gjitha ceremonitë fetare zhvilloheshin në gjuhën arabe. Jemi pikërïsht në ato vite, kur Haxhi Hasan Sheh Shamia luajti një rol të madh në përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe ndër predikime e këshilla fetare, ai është krijuesi i hytbeve shqipe në Shkodër. E mendoni pastaj, të shkruash një Mevlud në gjuhën shqipe. Kjo i binte ndesh një tradite shekullore, kjo ishte një risi, thyerje e rregullave të krijuara tashmë. Është e natyrshme që nuk kaloi aq lehtë, pa kundërshti, sepse çdo e re futet me vështirësi. E kjo e re s'ishte e thjeshtë, ajo lidhej me probleme fetare, gjuhësore, letrare e politike. Por koha tregoi se ç'vlera pat puna e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut. Kanë kaluar 120 vjet nga koha, kur është krijuar, pavarësisht nga ribotimet e shumta, ai është ruajtur ndër breza, është mësuar e kënduar nga besimtarët në xhami, nga oda në odë në Shkodër, Ulqin, Tivar, Lezhë, Krajë, në të gjitha trevat veriore.

Vepra shquhet për momente me të vërtetë emocionale me vlera edukative. Portreti i Profetit është i një njeriu normal, poeti as nuk ka marrë mundimin të përshkruajë, porjanë cilësitë shpirtërore, morale e mendore, është sjellja e tij, që e ngrë lart mbi të tjerët. Që në lindje autori bën të njohur se:

... si djali jot hurit me thanë,
Ndonji nanës Zoti kuj nuk ja ka dhanë".15

Dy cilësi vë në pah autori që në fillim:
E para, ai ëslitë i dërguari i Zotit,
E dyta, " ... ka qi po'vjen t'miren pre t'keqes e danë".

E sipas poetit, ai do të shëronte zemrat e njerëzve, zemrat e prishura prej veseve të këqia, do t'i zbuste, do t'i mjekonte, ai do t'u hapte e ndriçonte sytë, që njerëzit të shohin drejt, të dallojnë të mirën prej të keqes, të drejtën prej të shtrembërës, të bukurën nga e shëmtuara, ai do të ishte shpëtimtari i shpirtrave të humbur njerëzorë, që do t'i udhëzonte, në rrugen e se vërtetës, duke u ripërtërirë besimin e shpresën e humbur.

Ai do të ishte ilaç i zemrave të njerëzve të vuajtur, të mjerë e të varfër, ai do t'u jepte besimin, ai do të nxiste e organizonte ndihmën bujare për të varfërit. Por këtu s'është fjala vetëm për lëmoshë, sadaka e fitër, por për ushqim shpirtëror e moral, zemër të paqtë e bujari, gëzim e ngushëllim në çdo vatër të varfër e zemër të lënduar.

E mbi të gjitha, ai është shpresa e shpëtimit njerëzor, shembulli i tij do t'i udhëheqë njerëzit për t'iu shmangur gjërave të ndaluara (haramit) e për të përqafuar të lejuarën (hallallin).

Përmes një kontrasti të goditur autori ballafaqon sjelljen e qëndrimin e Profetit a.s., i cili që fëmijë i përulet me nderim Perëndisë, ndërsa njeriu, edhe pse ka përvojë e moshën për t'i kuptuar travajet e jetës, e harron rrugën e drejtë, për të cilën është porositur, prandaj autori, në fonnën e një fjalie esklamative, duke shprehur një kritikë të dukshme thotë : "e ti tue qenë plak e len rrugen e Tij".

Në vepër Profeti a. s. paraqitet si shembull thjeshtësie për të gjithë:

"Hangër ka buk' elbit. Ai gjallë sa me rrnue 
Dhe ka vesh' kmish me bar sa m'u mëlue".16

E jo vetëm kaq, por nuk është ankuar, përkundrazi është gëzuar, apo siç thotë poeti " ... ja ka ba shyqyrin".

Edhe në çastin e vdekjes ai s'mendon për vete, por për njerëzimin. I lutet engjëllit që merr shpirtrat që:

... kur t'i vish, me ngadal
Shpirtin e atyne me t'mir' me m'iu marr". 17

Ai pranon që të marrë mbi vete vuajtjet e vështirësitë e vdekjes së njerëzve " ... mue me m'i dhan ... zërin e tyne un e hjek, po ndigjo".18 Edhe në këto çaste agonie ai nuk harron miq, dashamirë, farefisin që ka pranë "Krye për krye të gjithëve ju dha "Lamtumirë". E në mënyrë të veçantë ai tregohet i dashur e shumë i dhembshur me vajzën e vet, të cilës i drejtohet "Lamtumir' nuri i syve, Fatime". Ky varg ka ngarkesë të madhe emocionale. Fatimja kishte qenë vajzë e vetme, ajo kishte qenë gëzimi i shpirtit, bukuria e jetës, rrezja shpresëdhënëse, drita engjëllore, e afërt e shumë e dashur në këto çaste. Poeti i kursyer thotë thjeshtë, me shumë pak fjalë, duke shprehur mallin e jetës "Lamtumir' nuri i syve, Fatime". E bija e dashur me lot i përgjigjet "Unë po bëhem ej baba, kurbani jot".

Në vepër autori shpreh një mendim shumë interesant për vlerën e studimeve e në mënyrë të veçantë për dijetarët. Pyet dhe përgjigjet.

Cilëtjanë njerëzit më të nderuar, kujt i takon përpara mëshira e Zotit, cilët do të hyjnë të parët në parajsë?

Ata që kanë nderuar Profetin duke vizituar Qaben? Haxhinjtë?
Ata që kanë dhënë jetën në luftë, dëshmorët?
Ata që kanë bërë vepra bamirësie duke dhënë zeqate ? Apo dijetarët ? Secili grup pranon se për çdo problem janë këshillue me dijetarët e prandaj mëshira iu takon në radhë të parë atyre por jo dijetarët u lëshojnë rrugën, i nderojnë bamirësit. Dhe arësyeja është bindëse:

"Sado, qi na kemi çalltis me këndue,
Kta na kan mbajt, me kta ' na kemi qindrue".19

Mevludi shquhet edhe për vlerat estetike, e këto janë të dyfishta.

Si vepër letrare lexohet, por ajo edhe këndohet me një melodi të caktuar, që në zonën e Shkodrës ka pasur në themel tonet e këngës popullore shkodrane. Jo vetëm kaq, por organizimi i festave popullore, ceremoniali i krijuar ka nxitur miqësinë, bashkimin popullor, mirëkuptimin, vëllazërimin dhe afrimin shpirtëror të njerëzve. E kjo është një fushë, ku duhen kërkuar vlerat etnografike të Mevludit, fushë disi e panjohur, e pastudiuar dhe e parrahur nga mendimi shkencor. .Vepra ka figura artistike me vlera të rralla estetike, që tregojnë për aftësitë krijuese letrare të autorit. Në disa momente forca krijuese është më e fuqishme e poeti përshknian skena prekëse, reale, afér natyrës njerëzore. Kështu psh përshkruhet lindja e Profetit. Emineja, nënë lehonë,e rreshkur nga vështirësitë e lindjes apo siç thotë poeti: "u etçova" (nga emri et, kam et, më ka marrë etja) i sjellin një mashtrapë me sherbet:

"Ma i ftoft' se bora, ma i bardh' pernjimend,
Ma i ambel se sheqeri kishte qenë"20

Autori nuk thotë sherbet i freskët, as i ftofitë si bora, por Më i ftoft' se bora, më i ambel pergjimend. E së bashku me nënën gëzohet gjithçka për rreth:

"Shpirt e pa' shpirt, gur e dru thiren me za,
Gjith' e thojshin mirëse erdhe Mustafa'.21

Për të shprehur gjëndjen emocionale të nënës e gëzimin e saj poeti thotë:
"Mendja prej kreje i shkoi e i erdh përsëri".

E banorët për rreth, sapo morën vesh lajmin, vijnë "pa fes e pa këpucë, në kambë". E jo vetëm kaq, por edhe Qabja u çua në këmbë për të përshëndetur qoshja qoshen.

Poeti bën që Qabja të flasë:

"Qabeja thirri e i foli m'atë ças
sonte ka le Dielli i gjith' dynjas".

Po kështu është përshkruar me nota prekëse vdekj a e Profetit a.s.. Kur pasuesit e Muhammedit a.s. mësuan se ai ishte i sëmurë rëndë "Sytj 'u rrodlien gjak e lot". Poeti në vepër ka përdorur epitete e krahasime të goditura, shumë personifikime, që veshin mendimet me forma shprehjeje, që i japin gjallëri shprehjes dhe provojnë se Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, ndonëse i ri, ishte një poet i lindur. Vini re krahasimet "buzët i ndritshin si hana", "dhambët si kokrra inxhi", 'si erë myshku" etj.

Vargjetjanë metrike, me masën Fa-i-la-tun, fa-i-la-tun, fa-i-lat. (trokaik 11 rrokësh me vargie dyshe me rimë të puthur, AA, BB, psh:

"Kur i lunte, buzt' e Tij ndritshin si Han,
Por si Dielli e ndriçojshin gjith dynjan.
Prej ndriçimit dhamvet si kokrra inxhi,
Gjylpanën natën e gjinte plak e'j ri".22

E për t'i qëndruar besnik masës së vargut, poeti përdor teknika të ndryshme, sidomos asimilimet, psh Jo me hanger sa'j xe barku prsi lopë.

Vini re kadencën e vargut:

'molli nji hurm vet me dor' Aj Padisha,
bini e u rrit, m'at sahat kokrra i dha".

"Mevludi" është shkruar në vitet '70 të shekullit të kaluar, kur autori ende nuk kishte rënë në kontakt me letërsinë shqipe të kultivuar dhe kishte marrëdhënie të pakta me të. Për të vlerësuar gjuhën e veprës duhen marrë parasysh disa rrethan:

- Sipas Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut gjuha shqipe ishte e palëvruar ... me kalem s'asht kullanisë". Ai shkruan një vepër fetare, të përshtatur nga një autor turk shumë i njohur, Sulejman Çelepi, hartuar në agimet e shekullit XV, prandaj edhe do të ndikohej nga leksiku turk, gjuha zyrtare e kohës.

- Vepra është e sferës fetare. Në atë kohë të gjitha ceremonitë fetare zhvilloheshin në gjuhën arabe, e është krejt e natyrshme që të ketë një ndikim të fuqishëm nga një gjuhë kulture fort e përhapur në atë kohë. A s'të bën të krahasosh edhe sot gjuhën e përdorur në disa fushatë dijes. P.sh. vini re gjuhën që përdorin mjekët, a s'është kjo plot fjalë latine? Në një rreth mekanikësh është mjaft e vështirë të kuptohet leksiku i tyre teknik etj. Prandaj nuk është aspak për t'u çuditur që edhe "Mevludi" i Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut ka fjalë e shprehje fort të zakonshme në sferën e terminologjisë fetare islame, që në atë kohë, por edhe sot është e vështirë të zëvendësohen. Megjithatë leksiku i veprës sot na duket i ngarkuar me fjalë turke, arabe. Por sistemi motfologjik dhe ai sintaksor janë shumë të pasur dhe krejt të paprekur nga ndikimi i huaj. Ata janë vërtetë kështjella të shqipes, ku s'u fut dot ky ndikim.

Ndikimet turke, arabe dhe të persishtes ishin të zakonshme në letërsinë shqipe e kjo vazhdoi deri vonë. "Nga nji fjalë turke e ban lazem" pat thanë poeti e ne ju kujtojmë se Ndue Bytyçi pat shkruar poezinë patriotike "Memleqeti" ("Atdheu"), ndërsa "Vaji i Bylbylit" i Mjedës u pat botue te "Shahiri elierz" ("Poeti i ndershëm").

Dëshirojmë të theksojmë se të shkruash në gjuhën shqipe një vepër fetare në vitet '70 të shekullit XIX nga një autor.mysliman ishte një akt i shquar atdhetàrie e njëheri një guxim i veçantë, sepse perandoria turke nuk njihte kombësi, por fe, e banorët e kësaj perandorie të gjërë ndaheshin në myslimanë, romë e të krishterë. Ështe i njohur fakti që banorët katolikë të ritit roman të perandori'së turke kishin mbrojtjen e Austrisë, e cila në bazë të marrëveshjes me Turqinë e sipas kushtetutës austriake mund të përdornin gjuhën amtare. Prandaj në shkollat e mbajtura nga kleri katolik mësohej edhe gjuha shqipe. Një gjë e tillë nuk mund të bëhej në shkollat e për fèmijët e besimit mysliman apo ortodoks, prandaj edhe ndiqeshin e persekutoheshin ata mësues që guxonin t'u mësonin shqipen fémijëve myslimanë apo ortodoksë. E dini që Papa Kriston e vranë në vitin 1909.

E Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku jo vetëm që luftoi me armë në dorë kundër ushtarëve turq për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, por pati guximin edhe të shkruajë një vepër fetare në gjuhën shqipe. Pikërisht, të shkruajsh shqip e të luftosh kundër ushtrisë turke, pra kundër vëllezërve të besimit është një akt i dyfishtë atdhetarie e emancipimi kulturor e shoqëror. Mendoni se nuk ka qenë aspak e lehtë. Edhe sot çdo gjë e re nuk është e lehtë. Kështu duhet kuptuar vlera gjuhësore e letrare e "Mevludit" shqip.

Mendojmë se gjuha e autorit në disa vise është shumë e kursyer, shumë e zhdërvjelltë, me forma morfologjike e sintaksore me vlera historike dhe aktuale.

Disa shprehie të autorit janë bërë popullore dhe përdoren edhe sot e kësaj dite:

"Grat' si trimat, trimat m'u vesh porsi gratë,
Prishet gjith dynjaja, mbushet Me fesatë".24

"Vorri nuk njef kënd të madh, as padishah", "N'dash ta vrasin, n'dash ta mbysin s'des gabim.'25 "Mjer i shtrenjti, vet s'e ha as kujt s'ja jep'.26 Analiza e gjuhës së autorit paraqet dukuri ineresante, që janë objekt i veçantë studimi, ku duken dukuri kalimtare e forma të dvzuara foljesh me mbaresat -um e -umun, por edhe ue- ; ka forma shumë interesante përemrash pronorë e vetorë, ndajfoljesh e sidomos disa emra interesantë për nga formimi si shëndim, foljesh, u gazmue etj. Së fundi theksojmë se gjuha e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut duhet parë edhe si e ndërmjetme mes të folmes së Ulqinit (e botimi i transliteruar në alfabetin latin nuk na lë të kuptojmë qartë, sepse këtu ka vënë dorë i biri i tij, Hafiz Sait Ulqinaku) dhe të folmes së Shkodrës.

Vlera e Mevludit në gjuhën shqipe, siç e kanë vënë në dukje edhe mjaft studjues, ka luajtur një rol me rëndësi për ruajtjen e kësaj gjuhe, nga ndikimi sllav në trevat shqiptare, që përdhunisht iu dhanë Serbisë, Malit të Zi dhe Maqedonisë. Do të shtonim se edhe ky mevlud i ribotuar disa herë, i kënduar e i mësuar përmendsh nga shqiptarët që emigruan në vende të ndryshme të botës, në Amerikë, Australi e gjetkë ka ndikuar ndjeshëm për ruajtjen e gjuhës amtare të shqiptarëve kudo që banojnë.

Duke marrë parasysh vlerat fetare, edukative, letrare dhe gjuhësore të Mevludit ai mbetet një vepër dinjitoze e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, një poet që meriton qjë vëmendje të veçantë edhe sot.27

Nëfushën e giuhësisë Hafiz Aliu në Lezhë hartoi tre fjalorë, të parin turqisht-shqip në vargje, të dytin turqisht-shqip me rend alfabetik dhe të tretin po me këtë kriter shqip-turqisht. Të tre fj alorët në nderim të vendlindjes i quajti "Ulqin". Të tre sëbashku kanë gjithësej 1334 faqe. Më me vlerë është ai shqip-turqisht me 9021 fjalë që, duke hequrtrajtat e pashtjella të foljeve e fjalët e përsëritura, mbesin rreth 4000 fjalë. Fjalorët kanë për bazë të folmen e Ulqinit me ndikime nga të folmet e Shkodrës e të Lezhës. Ata kanë vlerë leksikografike, leksikologjike, dialektologjike e për historinë e gjuhës.28

Në fushën e arsimit hartoi një abetare shqipe të shkruar me shkronja arabe. Fillon me alfabetin prej 40 shkronjash, 30 bashkëtingëllore dhe 10 zanore, që ai i krijoi vetë dhe pastaj faqet e tjera kanë ushtrime për praktikimin e tyre. Abetarja nepërmjet fjalëve jep edhe njohuri gramatikore, për mjedisin e nxënësve, për natyrën etj.29

Në,fushën fetare ai ka kryer detyra të ndryshme si hoxhë, si imam e si myfti. U shqua për zhvillimin me cilësi të riteve fetare, për predikimet, për drejtimin e vartësve e administrimin e shkollave fetare, për ngritjen e xhamisë në Lezhë në vitin 1909, për komunikimin me besimtarët, për sigurimin e marrëdhënieve të bashkëpunimit, të tolerancës e të harmonisë ndërfetare, duke krijuar një jehonë pozitive që ruhet e përmendet gojë më gojë edhe pas dekada Vitesh. Autoritetin e lartë fetar, erudicionin në problemet teologjike dhe kompetencën e thellë të Hafizit Aliut e dëshmon qartë një shkresë e Kryemyftinisë së Stambollit vitit 1900 ku thuhet:

"Të nderuarit Hafiz Ali Efendi nga ylematë e kazazë së Lezhës, 
Duke pasur parasysh nevojat e popullsisë së kazazë së Lezhës si dhe duke u mbështetur në aftësinë dhe zotësinë tuaj, sipas shkresës së dërguar nga ana e këshillit administrativ të kazasë për emërimin tuaj për zbatim të porosisë së vilajetit për gradim, lënien në dorën tuaj të myftinisë së kazasë së sipërpërmendur, konfirmoni me shkrim që jeni myftiu i kazasë se sipërpërmendur".30

Fjalorët dhe abetarja mbetën dorëshkrime. Me gjithë interesimin e autorit, botimi i tyre qe i pamundur. Ky është një fakt domethënës. Ndokujt nuk i pëlqente, dikush pengonte, Stambolli nuk donte abetare e fjalorë për gjuhën shqipe, sepse ata mbillnin farën e shqiptarizmës, të lirisë e të përparimit të vendit.

Në ndonjë tekst e në ndonjë studim pa të drejtë vepra e Hafiz Aliut është inkuadruar në letërsinë e bejtexhinjve. Kjo është bërë me qëllim nënvleftësues e dashakeq o nga paaftësia profesionale. Fjalorët e abetarja nuk janë letërsi. "Mevludi" është përkthim. Ç'objekt kanë bejtet e ç'objekt ka Mevludi '? Këtyre autorëve e studjuesve mjafton t'u kujtojmë se Mevludi përmban filozofi, teologji ' edukatë, didaktikë, atdhetarizëm e se në pikëpainje fetare ka vlera universale. Me bejtexhinjtë Hafiz Aliu ka lidhje vetëm me alfabetin arab; mevludet duhen trajtuar e pasqyruar si segment i veçantë i letërsisë me alfabet arab.

Për veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut në të kaluarën është shkruar pak, më parë për mungesë gjunnimesh e studimesh, më vonë për shkaqet e njohura ideologjizuese e polit zuese, pse ai ishte kle rik, si dhe për mungesë studiuesish kompetentë e mungesës së kontaktit me botimet j ashtë vendit. Këndej themi se ai nuk u harrua, por as nuk u paraqit sa duhej e si duhej.

Duke paraqitur veprën e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut me të drejtë lind pyetja: Cilët qenë motivet që e shtynë atë për të krijuar e botuar? Kësaj pyetjeje, nga njëra anë i përgjigjet vetë autori, ndërsa nga ana tjetër këto kuptohen nga destinacioni i veprave të tij dhe nga vlerësimet e studjuesve kompetentë për të.

Autori në parathënien e fjalorëve është shprehur: "ashtshkrue për fëmijët dhe asht ndërtue me vargje për t'u nxanë prej tyre lehtë përmendësh" dhe në një rast tjetër po këtu "Shumë vetë dhe veçanërisht gra dhe kalamajtë i kam parë se janë n'errësinë dhe s'kuptojnë ç'u lypset..."31 Në atë kohë shkollat kishin nevojë për abetare e ai hartoi abetare, kishin nevojë për fjalorë e përpiloi fjalorë, kishin nevojë për libra me karakter fetar, edukativ dhe didaskalikë dhe ai i përktheu, i përshtati dhe i pasuroi me materiale origjinale; shkolla kishte nevojë për mësues dhe ai u bë mësues, kishte nevojë për gjuhë shqipe dhe ai fliste, shkruante, lexonte, mësonte e predikonte në gjuhën shqipe.

Këndej del qartë se veprat letrare, gjuhësore, fetare e arsimore i përktheu dhe i hartoi jo thjeshtë i shtyrë nga qëllime fetare, por edhe nga dashuria për gjuhën shqipe, nga dëshira e popullit, të rinisë e të fèmijëve pgr dije dhe arsim, për kulturë e përparim, për ruajtjen e mbrojtjen e kombësisë shqiptare.

Vitet e fundit studimet e botimet për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun u shtuan shumë, hodhën më tepër dritë për të pasqyruar e ndriçuar veprimtarinë e tij me realizëm, me objektivitet e pa paragjykime në tërë gjërësinë e saj, me të mirat e të metat e veta.

Me jetën e veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut mburren tre qytete : Ulqini, Shkodra e Lezha. Studjues të ndryshëm të këtyre qyteteve e vlerësojnë atë nga këndvështrime të ndryndyshme disa në tërësi, disa në aspekte të veçanta.

Studiuesi ulqinak Sytki Malo Hoxha nënvizon se "Hafiz Aliu ishte një figurë e shquar e kulturës sonë në përgjithësi. Ishte atdhetar i kulluar, poet i talentuar, përkthyes i shkëlqyeshëm, leksikograf i dalluar dhe alim i nderuar në rrethin ku jetoi e veproi e më gjërë".32 Dr. Ruzhdi Ushaku e mg. Nail Draga në librat33 e studimet e tyre34 në përmasa të ndryshme, paraqesin aspekte nga jeta e krijimtaria dhe e konsiderojnë "emër të nderuar të kulturës shqiptare, si një ndër krijuesit që u përpoq për ruajtjen e kultivimin e gjuhës shqipe të shkruar".35

Shkodranët i kanë kushtuar vlerësime të shumta. Po ndalemi në disa prej tyre; "Mësuesi i Popuilit" Hamdi Bushati, në veprën e tij të rëndësishme "Materiale për Shkodrën" thekson : "Mevludi i H.Ali Ulqinakut u ba nji vepër e dashtun për besimtarët myslimanë të kohës dhe u prit me entuziazëm të madh. Shumica e familjeve myslimane ia kishin vu detyrë vedit me e pasë në shtëpi nj i kopj e të këtij Mevludi. Bile deri ndër shkolla (mejtepe) Mevludi u vu si mësim suplementar për nxanësit, djelm e varza".36

Studjues të ndryshëm e kali vlerësuar si luftëtar atdhetar, si pjesëmarrës aktiv në luftrat popuilore për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, si veprimtar i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.

Studjuesi letrar Lezhjan Tonin Çobani për kontributin e gjithanshëm të Hafiz Aliut, ndër të tjera, ka përgjithësuar: "Me punërt e tij të palodhur, në radhë té, parë si leksikograf, si hartues i abetares shqipe në Lezhë, si përkthyes e vjershëtar në gjuhë shqipe me alfabet arab, Ali Ulqinaku radhitet përkrah figurave të shquara të rrethit të Lezhës që i kanë dhënë kulturës kombëtare të së kaluarës përkrah Frang Bardhit, Pjetër Zarishit, Leonardo De Martinos, Gjergj Fishtës etj.37 Artikuj e gjurmime ka bërë edhe studjuesi i historisë së arsimit e të kulturës Cijon Simoni, i cili ka dhënë vlerësime për punën e tij si mësues, si krijues e si njeri me cilësi të larta morale e njerëzore, historiani Muhamet Lika për rolin e tij për mirëkuptimin mes besimeve fetare.38

Jashtë këtyre qyteteve, të shumtë janë studjues të tjerë me autoritet e reputacion të lartë shkencor që kanë pasqyruar në studimet e tyre konsiderata të favorshme e lavdëruese për krijimtarinë e larmishme të Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut.

Meritën e parë për zbulimin e të dhënave për jetën e veprimtarinë e tij e ka stuqjuesi erudit Lumo Skendo, i cili qysil në vitin 1926 në revistën "Dituria" ka paraqitur fakte interesante e të pabotuara për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun.39

Dijetarët e mëdheni gjuhëtarë: A.Xhuvani, E.Çabej, Sh.Demiraj etj. në veprat e tyre e citojnë si poet, si përkthyes e si hartues fjalori duke vënë në dukje meritat në këto drejtime. Studjuesi i shquar orientalist Osman Myderrizi me një varg,punimesh të gjata cilësore, ndër të tjera e vlerëson lart duke thënë se "Zëvendësimi i turqishtes në Mevludin dhe i arabishtes në hytben kishte rëndësi, se sillnin me vehte një konsakrim të gjuhës dhe të shkrimit shqip", ndërsa për fjalorin shqip-turqisht pohon se "ky fjalor paraqitet me vlerë të madhe, se përmban shumë fjalë të rralla, në mes të të cilave edhe terma detarie; Një pjsë e këtyre fjalëve pa dyshim do të kaloje edhe në fjalorin e përgjithshëm të gjuhës dhe do të shërbejë për zhvillimin e gjuhës letrare kombëtare".40

Orientalisti tjetër i shquar, 'Fahir Dizdari, në veprën e tij madhore "Fialori i orientalizmave në gjuhën shqipe" çmon tepër personalitetin e Hafiz Aliut, Për Mevludin nënvizon: "Edhe pse i vjetër i ka rezistuar kohës, sepse autori ka ditur t'u flasë mirë ndjenjave të besimtarëve me frymën poetike që e dallon ndai të tjerëve, me shprehje të përmailshme e rrjedhshme. Ky Mevlud është në përdorim dhe kërkohet prej njerëzve". Për konkretizim të tertnave hoxhë e hafiz ai shënon se "Të denjë për t'u përmendur krahas Hoxha 'Fahsinit, floxha Kadri Prishtinës radhitet edhe Hoxhë Ali Ulqinaku", iidërsa pranë Hafiz Ali Korçës vendos Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun.41

Edhe studjues shqiptarë nga Kosova e Maqedonia kanë dhënë ndihmesën e tyre të rëndësishme për njohjen dhe vlerësimin e figurës së flafiz Ali Ulqinakut. Studjues të afirrnuar, si: prof Hasan Kaleshi, Dr. Jashar Rexhepagiqi, Dr. Muhamet Pirraku, Dr. Feti Mediu, Nehat Krasniqi etj.bëjnë parashtrime, analiza e konkluzione me vlerë, ijapin ati . 1 vendin e merituar ndër intelektualët e dalluar të kohës.42

Jehona e studimeve e vlerësimeve nuk përfundon me kaq; ajo shtrihet edhe në diasporë. Idriz Lamaj, ndonëse vetë një autor Mevludi shqip në SHBA, pohon në një studim për historinë e Mevludeve se "versioni i Mevludit të H.Aliut ka kalue deri në ditët e sotme si ma i përsosuni, ma i popullarizuemi dhe ma i përhapuni në gjuhën shqipe".43

Fama e Hafiz Aliut kapërcen edhe kufinjtë e Shqipërisë. Në Turqi dy nga enciklopeditë me prestigj ndërkombëtar, si ajo Islamike dhe Inonu i lënë vend veprave të Hafiz Aliut si poet e linguist i përmendur Edhe orientaliste të tjerë dhe albanalogë të huaj në studimet e'tyre trajtojnë dhe vlerësojnë punën e tij përkthyese e krijuese letrare, gjuhësore e fetare.

Nga parashtrimi i mësipërm i fakteve për jetën, veprat e vlerësimet për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun nxjerrim disa përfundime:

Së pari, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku shkriu në nj ë në personalitetin e tij kompleks cilësitë e tij të dalluara atdhetare, fetare, shkencore, kulturore, arsimore e qytetare, duke shfrytëzuar për formimin e tij shkollën e kryer, studimin individuel dhe mjedisin intelektual, patriotik e progresist të kohës.

Së dyti, Hafiz Aliu qe një figure shumëplanëshe, punoi e krijoi si përkthyes, poet, leksikograf, leksikolog, hartues abetareje, mësues, hoxhë dhe drejtues fetar.

Së treti, Autoriteti i Hafiz Aliut qe gjithnjë në rritje, nga një njohje lokale, kapërceu kufinjtë e një qyteti, të një krahine, duke u bërë i përmendur në mbarë vendin, në të gjitha trevat shqiptare, në diasporë e në vendet e huaja, duke u vlerësuar si një personalitet i merituar dhe i padiskutueshëm i kulturës kornbëtare.

Së katërti, Për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut janë aktivizuar me studime, citime, analiza, krahasime e konkluzione akademikë, studiues të letërsisë, të historisë së gjuhës, të leksikografisë, të leksikologjisë, të dialektologjisë, të historisë së Shqipërisë, të historisë së arsimit, të kulturës islame, teologë, enciklopedistë, specialistë të Arkivit të Shtetit, gazetarë, bibliografë dhe albanologë të huaj.

Së pesti, Figura dhe veprimtaria e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut është cituar, pasqyruar e vlerësuar në monografi, vepra madhore, libra e përmbledhje të veçanta, në revista, në gazeta, në enciklopedi, në Fjalorin Enciklopedik shqiptar, në albumin "Në gjurmë të historisë kombëtare në fototekën Marubi", në bibliografinë "Kontribute për bibliografinë shqipe", në parathëniet e studimet hyrëse të Mevludeve, në tema dizertacionesh për histori arsimi, në leksione e seminare të lëndës 'Historia e gjuhës shqipe" në Universitetin "L.Gurakuqi" etj.

Së gjashti, Për kontributin e H. Ali Ulqinakut janë zhvilluar veprimtari të shumëllojshme, që kanë shpalosur më mirë vlerat e tij të gjithanshme. Për këtë është organizuar "Tribuna shkencore" në Ulqin, është përfshirë në kumtesë në Simpoziumin e parë ndërkombëtar të mbajtur në Prishtinë me temë "Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët", është cituar ndër kumtesa në sesionin shkencor në Shkodër kushtuar përkujtimit të 100 - vjetorit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe në seminarin e parë ndërkombëtar në Shkodër me temë "Shkodra ndër shekuj", është folur në rubrikën "Kujtesë" të RTSH, është hartuar emision i veçantë në Radio Shkodra në rubrikën "Kontribute për gjuhën shqipe", janë programuar fragmente të veprës së tii në koncertin festiv me rastin e festës së Bajramit në teatrin "Migjeni" në Shkodër, janë organizuar e sesione shkencore në Shkodër e në Lezhë dhe Mevludi i tij ka qenë dhe është materiali bazë i ceremonive përkujtimore të ditëlindjes së Profetit Muhamed a.s.

Së fundi, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku është një nga ata figura të rëndësishme të kulturës shqiptare që dhanë shembullin frymëzues të zhvillimit të njëkohshëm e të bashkërenditur të veprimtarisë atdhetare, shkencore arsimore, e fetare duke çuar më përpara traditën pozitive të krijuar në vendin tonë në këtë fushë.44

Duke përfunduar këtë vështrim të përmbledhur të jetës, të veprimtarisë e të vlerësimeve për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun kuptohet sa i drejtë ka qenë propozimi dhe miratimi për dekorimin e tij me titullin e lartë nderues "Mësues i Popullit" dhe sa i bukur i përshtatet atij motivacioni përkatës : "Klerik dhe intelektual i shquar, studjues i apasionuar, mësues dhe edukator i nderuar i rinisë dhe i masave popullore, hartues e përkthyes i veprave fetare e shkencore".45



Referenca



1. Autobiografia e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, në rev. "Zani i Naltë", viti 1937, nr. 11, fq.355-357.
2. Sytki Malo hoxha, Rreth Mevludit te Hafiz Ali Riza Ulqinakut, në gaz. "Hëna e Re" Shkup, viti VII 59-60, gushi 1993, fq. 19.
3. Historia e Shqiperisë, USHT, Instittiti i Historisë dhe i Gjuhësisë, vell. II, Tirane, 1965, fq. 179.
4. Ciazeta "Zeri i Popuilit", nr. 136 (9309), 8 qershor, tq.3.
5. Faik Lulili - Islam Dizdari, Nderim për dijetarët. edukatorët dhe hoxhallarët e shquar te Shkodres, ne gaz,. "Drita islame", viti IV, nr. 10 (71), qerstior 1995, fq. 4.
6. Sait Ulqinaku, "Mevludi Sherif", viti 1936.
7. Rev. "Zani i Naitë", viti i937, nr. 11, fq. 355-j57.
8. Zyra e fetfave, Sektori i Meshihatit Islam në Turqi, Sekretaria, më 14.1.1900.
9. Rev. "Zani i Naltë", viti 1937, nr.11, fq. 365.
10. Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku. Mevludi Sherif, transliteruar ne alfabetin latin te sotëm nga i biri i tij, Hafiz Sait Ulqinaku, Shtëpia Botonjëse "Kristo Luarasi", miratuar prej Këshillit te Përhershëm te Komuiiitetit Myslitnan me vendimin nr. 139, date 26.9.1933, parathanie e Mevludit. fq, 31.
11. Po aty.
12. Sulejman Dede, -"Mevlud" (Vasiletu'n-necat), Sulejman Çelebi, melda fayinevi- 1984, 160 faqe dhe Mevludi origjinal i botuar ne vitin 1409.
Enciklopedia lsmet Ononu. 25 vellimesh ne gjuhen turke, zëri Sulejman Çelebi dhe Mevludi i tij.
13. Hafiz Ali Ulqiiiaku, vep. e cit.
14. Idriz Lamaj, Mevludi, botini i pare, 1982, "Biblioteka Myslimane Sliqiptare", nr.3.
New York, Parathënia shkruar prej Imam Vehbi lsmailit, fq. 7-8.
15. Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, vep e cit., fq. 14.
16. Po aty, fq. 24.
17. Po aty, fq. 26.
18. Po aty.
19. Po aty, fq. 23.
20. Po aty, fq. 14.
21. Po aty, fq. 15.
22. Po aty, fq. 18.
23. Po aty.
24. Historia e letërsise shqipe, vëllimi II, Letërsia shqipe e Rilindjes Kombetare, Tiranë, 1959, fq. 229.
25. Hafiz Ali Ulqi.-iak-u, vep. e cit., fq. 42.
26. Po aty, fq. 37.
27. Islam Dizdari, Mevludi i Hafiz Ali Uqinakut'-një veper dinjitoze, ne gaz. "Drita islame",
28. Osman Myderrizi, Letërsia shqipe me alfabetin arab në "Buletin për shkencat shoqerore", 1955, 2, fq. 148-155.
29. Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, Elitbaja (Abetarja), fotokopje në AQSH.
30. Zyra e Kryemyftinisë se Stambollit, date 14 janar 1989, firmosur nga Mehmet Xhemaledin el halid efendi zade.
31. Osmair Myderrizi, Fjalori shqip-turqisht i Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut ne "Dokumente e materiale", ne rev. "Studime Filologjike", nr.3, 1965, fq. 1 55-188.
32. Sytki Malohoxha, art. i cit.
33. Dr.Ruzhdi tishaku, tjlqini ne gjurmet e shektijve, Ulqin 1991, fq.35-36. Nail Draga, Shqiptaret te Mal te Zi, 1994, fq.191-198.
34. Ruzhdi Ushaku, Fjalori i fundit i leksikograftsë sliqipe me alfabetin arab, në gaz. "Fjala", Prishtinë, date 13.1.1979, fq. 14.
35. Nail Draga, vep. e cit., fq. 198.
36. Hamdi Bushati, "Materiale per Shkodran", dordshkrim.
37. Tonin Çobani, material i dhëne ne Radio-Shkodra, "Gjuha ime është shqipja". "Me pushkë e pendë per liri e pavarësi kombëtare", nëgaz. "Koha Jone", dt. 18 janar 1990, "Alfabeti i Ali Ulqinakuit. Një perpjekje individuale ne dobi te çeshtjes kombetare", ne gaz. "Koha jonë", date 16.5.1995.
38. Zef Pergega, Perkujtohet 140-vjetori i lindjes se "Mesuesit te Popullit" Hafiz Ali Ulqinakuit ne gaz. "Rilindja Demokratike", date 2 qershor 1995.
39. Lumo Skendo, ne rev. "Dituria", Bibliograria Shqiptare, 1 nandor 1926, fq. 5-30.
40. Osman Myderrizi, ail. i cit.
41. Tahir Dizdari, "Fjalori i termave islame në gjuhen shqipe", zgjedhur, redaktuar e pergatitur nga Ali Musa Basha, ne gaz. "Drita islame".
42. Hasan Kaleshi, "Mevludi tek shqiptaret", ne "Zbornik Filozofskog Fakulteta", Knjiga IV-2, Beograd, 1959, fq. 350-358. Dr. Jashar Rexhepagiq, "Zhvillimi i arsimit dhe i sistemit shkollor te kombësisë shqiplare lie territorin e Jugosllavise se sotme deri ne vitin 191 8", Prishtine, 1970, fq. 135, 144, 270. Dr. Muhamet Pirraku, "Qëmtinie pet jeten dhe vepren e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut" (1 8531913), në rev. "Dituria islame", Prishtine, nr. 30-31, 1991, fq. 67-69. Dr. Feti Mehdiu, "Mevludet dhe shqiptaret", ne rev. "Bashkimi paqësoi", Prishtinë, viti 1, nr. 2-3. qershor-korrik 1992, fq. 8-9. Nehat Krasniqi, "Mevludet ne letersinë shqiptare me alfabetin arab", në rev. "Dituria Islame", nr. 30-31, 1991, fq.23-28.
43. Idriz Lumaj, vep. e cit., fq. 60-64.
44. Faik Luli, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku - personalitet i kulturës shqiptare, në gaz. "Drita Islame", viti IV, Nr. 9 (70), maj 1995, fq. 4.
45. Dekreti Nr. 999, datë 27.12.1994 i Presidentit të Republikës Sali Berisha

----------


## DEN_Bossi

HAFIZ ALI ULQINAKU
(1853-1913) 



 Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku i përket plejadës se nderuar të figurave të shquara të kulturës shqiptare në periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Jeta e tij nuk ka qenë e qetë, përkundrazi ajo qe e vështirë, plot shqetësime e brenga, me lëvizje të detyruara nga rrethanat tragjiko - historike në prag e gjatë Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. 


Nga gjurmimi i literaturës së shumtë e nga autobiografia e tij mësojmë se lindi në Ulqin më 1853 dhe pati disa emra, si: Ali Riza, Ali Gjoka dhe Ali Ulqinaku, mbiemër të cilin e mori nga vendlindia.1 Babai i tij quhej Jakup Behluli prej fisit Usta Ali, me profesion barkatar, me banim pranë plazhit të vogël të Ulqinit.2 

Shkollimi i Hafiz Aliut u bë në dy faza; shkollën fillore dhe një pjesë të medresesë i kreu në Ulqin, ndërsa vazhdimin dhe përfundimin e saj në Shkodër, në medresenë e Bushatllinjve, ku mori edhe ixhazetin (diplomën). Në medresenë e Ulqinit pati myderriz (profesor) myftiun Sali ef. Hylen, një patriot që përfaqësonte interesat e popullit, që kishte ndikim të madh në të dhe që luftoi heroikisht për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit kundër agresionit të Malit të Zi e ushtrisë turke në vitet 1876-77 dhe 1880; Me këtë rast Sali Hylja deklaroi botërisht me anë të një fetfaje se nuk ishte gjynah, por përkundrazi detyrë nderi të rrëmbeje armët e të luftoje për mbrojtjen e vendit, qoftë edhe kundër sulltanit-halif.3 Ky veprim ishte ndër rastet e rralla e të admirueshme që një drejtues fetar të ftonte popullin të luftonte kundër ushtrisë me të njëjtin besim fetar, duke u nisur nga parimi "Atdheu mbi të gjitha". Në të dy betejat për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit me armë në dorë mori pjesë edhe i riu Ali Ulqinaku. Për këtë kontribut u dekorua nie medaljen"Për veprimtari patriotike" si aktivist i dalluar dhe luftëtar i Lidhjes së Prizrenit.4 

Nga profesori i tij medresisti Aliu nuk mësoi vetëm për hoxhë, për dije, për kulturë, por edhe për edukatë të shëndoshë patriotike, të cilën e thelloi në vitet e mëvonshme në shkollë, gjatë jetës e punës në Shkodër e në Lezhë. 

Me rënien e Ulqinit nën Malin e Zi familja e tij, bashkë me qindra familje të tjera ulqinake u shpërngulën në Shkodër si emigrantë, ku gjetën strehim, punë, mikpritje e përkrahje dashmirëse për inkuadrim familjar e shoqëror, ashtu si shqiptarët e tjerë nga viset shqiptare në Mal të Zi e në Kosovë. 

Aliu në Shkodër, përveç përfundirnit të shkollës fitoi një përvojë të pasur nga personalitete atdhetare, kulturore e përparimtare të kohës, si: Daut Boriçi, Isuf Tabaku, Sheh Shamia etj., nga traditat e shquara të qytetit të lashtë e me histori të shkëlqyer, si dhe nga ndikimi i qytetërimit dhe'kulturës perëndimore.5 

Djali i Hafiz Aliut, Seiti, në parathënien e Mevludit përshkruan gjendjen shpirtërore të babait në atë kohë, na jep disa cilësi të portretit të tij intelektual: "Në Shkodër nuk gjente asnjë mjet për të ngushllue shpirtin e vet të dishpruem nga humbja e vatrës prindërore.I ndjeri hafiz Ali, kishte me vedi një shpirt të madh të pajosun me një kulturë të naltë theologjike, me natyrë të mprehtë poetike e me ndërgjegje të kullueme dhe të edukueme simbas parimeve t'Islamizmës..."6 

Në vitin 1882 emërohet mësues i shkollës fillore në lagjen "Dudas" të Shkodrës. Është me shumë interes autobiografia e tij e paraqitur në Ministrinë e Arsimit të Turqisë për t'u pranuar mësues. Në të ai deklaronte: "Gjuha ime asht shqipja, shkruaj e flas arabisht, turqisht e shqip".7

Ndonëse me kulturë orientale, hoxhë, nën pushtimin turk, me rrogë nga sulltani, ai pohon me krenari identitetin e tij kombëtar.

Në vitin 1884 u transferua në Lezhë, ku fillimisht kreu detyrën e mësuesit e të imamit. Falë cilësive të tii pozitive, ai arriti të fitojë shpejt dashurinë, nderimin dhe vlerësimin e lezhjanëve, të cilët propozuan për ta graduar me titullin honorar, myfti i Lezhës, i cili u miratua më 1889 nga autoriteti më i lartë fetar në Stamboll.8 Vdiq më 1913 në Lezhë dhe u varros në Shkodër me një ceremoni prekëse, me pjesëmarrje të gjërë popullore.

Veprimtaria e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut shtrihet në disa fusha kryesore: në atë të letërsisë, të gjuhësisë, të arsimit e në atë fetare. 

Në fushën e letërsisë ai është kryesisht përkthyes. Ka përkthyer që në vitin 1873 në Ulqin Mevludin nga poeti i famshëm turk Sulejman Çelepi nga Bursa, duke përdorur alfabetin araboosman me titull "Përkthimi i Mevludit në gjuhën shqipe". Përveç përkthimit ka edhe elemente përshtatjeje dhe vargje originale, që nuk gjënden në librin turqish,t. Bashkë më Mevludin ka përkthyer edhe vargje me titull "Huda Rabbim" të dijetarit dhe filozofit turk Haki Erzurum. Krahas këtyre përktheu dhe përshtati në vargje edhe disa njohuri fetare si një libër besimi i vogël. Këto tri vepra u shtypën në Stamboll në vitin 1887 në një libër të vetëm. Në vitinn 1936, nën kujdesin e të birit, hafiz Seitit, doli ribotimi me alfabet shqip nën titullin "Mevludi Sherif".

Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, djalosh rreth 23 vjeç, shkroi Mevludin në gjuhën shqipe. Ai me dorën e vet shënon: "Tue kenë n'Ulqin, përpara emigrimit, përktheva e kompilova në gjuhën amtare t'emen qi asht shqipja, "Mevludin e Profetit a.s.". Ai me krenari pohon: "Atdheu e vendlindja ejonë asht Ulqini ... Gjuha e jonë asht shqipja. Shkruej e flas arabisht, turqisht e shqip".9 Jo vetëm kaq, por edhe në parathënien e Mevludit shënon :

"N'gjuhën shqipe kam qëllim un me i tregue 
Që kështu vllaznit sa do pak me përfitue",10 
sepse .... Asht nji gjuh' qi me kalem s'asht kollanis".11

Në trevat e Shqipërisë Veriore në atë kohë Mevludi këndohej në gjuhën turke, shkruar prej Sulejman Çelepisë, nga Bursa në vitin 1409.12 Pikërisht, prej këtij Mevludi të përhapur në të gjithë Perendorinë Osmane Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku përshtati Mevludin e vet.

Poeti është i vetëdijshëm për dobësitë e veprës, prandaj me përvujtni lutet:

"Kushdo, qi t'a vejn hesap ndonji hata
M'godit aj qi t'a shof, i baj rixha".13

Në të gjitha kohërat, në të gjithë popujt edhe sot e kësaj dite në fushën e edukatës janë përdorur shurnë mjete. Që në Romën e lashtë, Seneka porosiste: "Njeriu të shqyrtojë për ditë veprimtarinë që zhvillon, të dallojë të mirën prej të keqes, të dijë të pëlqejë çfarë është e mirë e të përbuzë çfarë sjell dëm" e kjo sipas tij, mes tjerash, mund të arrihet nëpërrnes ushtrimesh, shoqërisë së mirë e shëmbullit të mirë. Pra, shembulli i rnirë ka qenë e mbetet një faktor i rëndësishëm edukimi.

Dijetari Imam Vehbi Ismaili, Kryetar i Komunitetit Mysliman të shqiptarëve të Amerikës e të Kanadasë shkruan: "Të gjithë kombet e popujt e ndryshëm, simbas rastit e vendit, festojnë ditëlindjen e njerëzve të tyre në za, të dalluar për vepra trimërie, bamirëse, letrare, filozofike e shkencor,e tue i shërbye jo vetëm kombeve përkatëse, por edhe mbarë njerëzisë. Këta njerëz të mëdhaj, jo vetëri,- i kanë sjellë dobi e përfitim popujve të ndryshëm, por bahen ma vonë shembuj për blrezat e ardhëshëm për të shkelë ndër gjurmët e këtyne.

Po, në qoftë se ka ndonji ngjarje e cila mund të shkaktojë me të vërtetë gëzim dhe pjesëmarrje të përbotshme, ajo asht pa dyshim Lindja e Profetit të Shejtë, Muhammedit. Ai i pruni mbarë botës mesazhin e paqes dhe harmonisë, n'atë kohë kur ajo botë kishte nevojën ma të madhe për të '. 14

E pikërisht për këtë në popuj të ndryshëm lindi një letërsi e pasur, e frymëzuar nga cilësitë morale e shpirtërore të Profetit, Muhammed a.s., me vlera të mëdha edukative dhe estetike, ku në plan të parë është shembulli qëi riu dhe i rrituri të kenë një model përsosmërie morale e shpirtërore. Në Mevludin e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut kemi një vepër plot vlera edukative. Kushdo që lexon apo këndon Mevludin, patjetër që edhe edukohet prej tij. Besimtari islam shqiptar, duke kënduar për profetin e vet, beson në atë që këndon, përtërihet e lartësohet shpirtërisht, por edhe frymëzohet për të punuar e vepruar mirë e drejt, ashtu si veproi Ai. Natyrisht që shembulli pozitiv merr vlera edhe më të mëdha, kur paraqitet me cilësitë e tij të larta, por edhe me nivel estetik. Këtu qëndron vlera e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, i cili në momente të caktuara, duke përshkruar cilësitë e Profetit, me poezinë e tij të bukur, me fjalën e zgjedhur, me figurën e goditur letrare e paraqet me një dritë të re e të kapshme për lexuesin. E, mendoni se sa vlera të mëdha edukative merr ky shembull, kur thuhet e përshkruhet në gjuhën amtare. Jemi në vitet '70 të shekullit të kaluar., kur të gjitha ceremonitë fetare zhvilloheshin në gjuhën arabe. Jemi pikërïsht në ato vite, kur Haxhi Hasan Sheh Shamia luajti një rol të madh në përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe ndër predikime e këshilla fetare, ai është krijuesi i hytbeve shqipe në Shkodër. E mendoni pastaj, të shkruash një Mevlud në gjuhën shqipe. Kjo i binte ndesh një tradite shekullore, kjo ishte një risi, thyerje e rregullave të krijuara tashmë. Është e natyrshme që nuk kaloi aq lehtë, pa kundërshti, sepse çdo e re futet me vështirësi. E kjo e re s'ishte e thjeshtë, ajo lidhej me probleme fetare, gjuhësore, letrare e politike. Por koha tregoi se ç'vlera pat puna e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut. Kanë kaluar 120 vjet nga koha, kur është krijuar, pavarësisht nga ribotimet e shumta, ai është ruajtur ndër breza, është mësuar e kënduar nga besimtarët në xhami, nga oda në odë në Shkodër, Ulqin, Tivar, Lezhë, Krajë, në të gjitha trevat veriore.

Vepra shquhet për momente me të vërtetë emocionale me vlera edukative. Portreti i Profetit është i një njeriu normal, poeti as nuk ka marrë mundimin të përshkruajë, porjanë cilësitë shpirtërore, morale e mendore, është sjellja e tij, që e ngrë lart mbi të tjerët. Që në lindje autori bën të njohur se:

... si djali jot hurit me thanë,
Ndonji nanës Zoti kuj nuk ja ka dhanë".15

Dy cilësi vë në pah autori që në fillim:
E para, ai ëslitë i dërguari i Zotit,
E dyta, " ... ka qi po'vjen t'miren pre t'keqes e danë".

E sipas poetit, ai do të shëronte zemrat e njerëzve, zemrat e prishura prej veseve të këqia, do t'i zbuste, do t'i mjekonte, ai do t'u hapte e ndriçonte sytë, që njerëzit të shohin drejt, të dallojnë të mirën prej të keqes, të drejtën prej të shtrembërës, të bukurën nga e shëmtuara, ai do të ishte shpëtimtari i shpirtrave të humbur njerëzorë, që do t'i udhëzonte, në rrugen e se vërtetës, duke u ripërtërirë besimin e shpresën e humbur.

Ai do të ishte ilaç i zemrave të njerëzve të vuajtur, të mjerë e të varfër, ai do t'u jepte besimin, ai do të nxiste e organizonte ndihmën bujare për të varfërit. Por këtu s'është fjala vetëm për lëmoshë, sadaka e fitër, por për ushqim shpirtëror e moral, zemër të paqtë e bujari, gëzim e ngushëllim në çdo vatër të varfër e zemër të lënduar.

E mbi të gjitha, ai është shpresa e shpëtimit njerëzor, shembulli i tij do t'i udhëheqë njerëzit për t'iu shmangur gjërave të ndaluara (haramit) e për të përqafuar të lejuarën (hallallin).

Përmes një kontrasti të goditur autori ballafaqon sjelljen e qëndrimin e Profetit a.s., i cili që fëmijë i përulet me nderim Perëndisë, ndërsa njeriu, edhe pse ka përvojë e moshën për t'i kuptuar travajet e jetës, e harron rrugën e drejtë, për të cilën është porositur, prandaj autori, në fonnën e një fjalie esklamative, duke shprehur një kritikë të dukshme thotë : "e ti tue qenë plak e len rrugen e Tij".

Në vepër Profeti a. s. paraqitet si shembull thjeshtësie për të gjithë:

"Hangër ka buk' elbit. Ai gjallë sa me rrnue 
Dhe ka vesh' kmish me bar sa m'u mëlue".16

E jo vetëm kaq, por nuk është ankuar, përkundrazi është gëzuar, apo siç thotë poeti " ... ja ka ba shyqyrin".

Edhe në çastin e vdekjes ai s'mendon për vete, por për njerëzimin. I lutet engjëllit që merr shpirtrat që:

... kur t'i vish, me ngadal
Shpirtin e atyne me t'mir' me m'iu marr". 17

Ai pranon që të marrë mbi vete vuajtjet e vështirësitë e vdekjes së njerëzve " ... mue me m'i dhan ... zërin e tyne un e hjek, po ndigjo".18 Edhe në këto çaste agonie ai nuk harron miq, dashamirë, farefisin që ka pranë "Krye për krye të gjithëve ju dha "Lamtumirë". E në mënyrë të veçantë ai tregohet i dashur e shumë i dhembshur me vajzën e vet, të cilës i drejtohet "Lamtumir' nuri i syve, Fatime". Ky varg ka ngarkesë të madhe emocionale. Fatimja kishte qenë vajzë e vetme, ajo kishte qenë gëzimi i shpirtit, bukuria e jetës, rrezja shpresëdhënëse, drita engjëllore, e afërt e shumë e dashur në këto çaste. Poeti i kursyer thotë thjeshtë, me shumë pak fjalë, duke shprehur mallin e jetës "Lamtumir' nuri i syve, Fatime". E bija e dashur me lot i përgjigjet "Unë po bëhem ej baba, kurbani jot".

Në vepër autori shpreh një mendim shumë interesant për vlerën e studimeve e në mënyrë të veçantë për dijetarët. Pyet dhe përgjigjet.

Cilëtjanë njerëzit më të nderuar, kujt i takon përpara mëshira e Zotit, cilët do të hyjnë të parët në parajsë?

Ata që kanë nderuar Profetin duke vizituar Qaben? Haxhinjtë?
Ata që kanë dhënë jetën në luftë, dëshmorët?
Ata që kanë bërë vepra bamirësie duke dhënë zeqate ? Apo dijetarët ? Secili grup pranon se për çdo problem janë këshillue me dijetarët e prandaj mëshira iu takon në radhë të parë atyre por jo dijetarët u lëshojnë rrugën, i nderojnë bamirësit. Dhe arësyeja është bindëse:

"Sado, qi na kemi çalltis me këndue,
Kta na kan mbajt, me kta ' na kemi qindrue".19

Mevludi shquhet edhe për vlerat estetike, e këto janë të dyfishta.

Si vepër letrare lexohet, por ajo edhe këndohet me një melodi të caktuar, që në zonën e Shkodrës ka pasur në themel tonet e këngës popullore shkodrane. Jo vetëm kaq, por organizimi i festave popullore, ceremoniali i krijuar ka nxitur miqësinë, bashkimin popullor, mirëkuptimin, vëllazërimin dhe afrimin shpirtëror të njerëzve. E kjo është një fushë, ku duhen kërkuar vlerat etnografike të Mevludit, fushë disi e panjohur, e pastudiuar dhe e parrahur nga mendimi shkencor. .Vepra ka figura artistike me vlera të rralla estetike, që tregojnë për aftësitë krijuese letrare të autorit. Në disa momente forca krijuese është më e fuqishme e poeti përshknian skena prekëse, reale, afér natyrës njerëzore. Kështu psh përshkruhet lindja e Profetit. Emineja, nënë lehonë,e rreshkur nga vështirësitë e lindjes apo siç thotë poeti: "u etçova" (nga emri et, kam et, më ka marrë etja) i sjellin një mashtrapë me sherbet:

"Ma i ftoft' se bora, ma i bardh' pernjimend,
Ma i ambel se sheqeri kishte qenë"20

Autori nuk thotë sherbet i freskët, as i ftofitë si bora, por Më i ftoft' se bora, më i ambel pergjimend. E së bashku me nënën gëzohet gjithçka për rreth:

"Shpirt e pa' shpirt, gur e dru thiren me za,
Gjith' e thojshin mirëse erdhe Mustafa'.21

Për të shprehur gjëndjen emocionale të nënës e gëzimin e saj poeti thotë:
"Mendja prej kreje i shkoi e i erdh përsëri".

E banorët për rreth, sapo morën vesh lajmin, vijnë "pa fes e pa këpucë, në kambë". E jo vetëm kaq, por edhe Qabja u çua në këmbë për të përshëndetur qoshja qoshen.

Poeti bën që Qabja të flasë:

"Qabeja thirri e i foli m'atë ças
sonte ka le Dielli i gjith' dynjas".

Po kështu është përshkruar me nota prekëse vdekj a e Profetit a.s.. Kur pasuesit e Muhammedit a.s. mësuan se ai ishte i sëmurë rëndë "Sytj 'u rrodlien gjak e lot". Poeti në vepër ka përdorur epitete e krahasime të goditura, shumë personifikime, që veshin mendimet me forma shprehjeje, që i japin gjallëri shprehjes dhe provojnë se Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, ndonëse i ri, ishte një poet i lindur. Vini re krahasimet "buzët i ndritshin si hana", "dhambët si kokrra inxhi", 'si erë myshku" etj.

Vargjetjanë metrike, me masën Fa-i-la-tun, fa-i-la-tun, fa-i-lat. (trokaik 11 rrokësh me vargie dyshe me rimë të puthur, AA, BB, psh:

"Kur i lunte, buzt' e Tij ndritshin si Han,
Por si Dielli e ndriçojshin gjith dynjan.
Prej ndriçimit dhamvet si kokrra inxhi,
Gjylpanën natën e gjinte plak e'j ri".22

E për t'i qëndruar besnik masës së vargut, poeti përdor teknika të ndryshme, sidomos asimilimet, psh Jo me hanger sa'j xe barku prsi lopë.

Vini re kadencën e vargut:

'molli nji hurm vet me dor' Aj Padisha,
bini e u rrit, m'at sahat kokrra i dha".

"Mevludi" është shkruar në vitet '70 të shekullit të kaluar, kur autori ende nuk kishte rënë në kontakt me letërsinë shqipe të kultivuar dhe kishte marrëdhënie të pakta me të. Për të vlerësuar gjuhën e veprës duhen marrë parasysh disa rrethan:

- Sipas Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut gjuha shqipe ishte e palëvruar ... me kalem s'asht kullanisë". Ai shkruan një vepër fetare, të përshtatur nga një autor turk shumë i njohur, Sulejman Çelepi, hartuar në agimet e shekullit XV, prandaj edhe do të ndikohej nga leksiku turk, gjuha zyrtare e kohës.

- Vepra është e sferës fetare. Në atë kohë të gjitha ceremonitë fetare zhvilloheshin në gjuhën arabe, e është krejt e natyrshme që të ketë një ndikim të fuqishëm nga një gjuhë kulture fort e përhapur në atë kohë. A s'të bën të krahasosh edhe sot gjuhën e përdorur në disa fushatë dijes. P.sh. vini re gjuhën që përdorin mjekët, a s'është kjo plot fjalë latine? Në një rreth mekanikësh është mjaft e vështirë të kuptohet leksiku i tyre teknik etj. Prandaj nuk është aspak për t'u çuditur që edhe "Mevludi" i Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut ka fjalë e shprehje fort të zakonshme në sferën e terminologjisë fetare islame, që në atë kohë, por edhe sot është e vështirë të zëvendësohen. Megjithatë leksiku i veprës sot na duket i ngarkuar me fjalë turke, arabe. Por sistemi motfologjik dhe ai sintaksor janë shumë të pasur dhe krejt të paprekur nga ndikimi i huaj. Ata janë vërtetë kështjella të shqipes, ku s'u fut dot ky ndikim.

Ndikimet turke, arabe dhe të persishtes ishin të zakonshme në letërsinë shqipe e kjo vazhdoi deri vonë. "Nga nji fjalë turke e ban lazem" pat thanë poeti e ne ju kujtojmë se Ndue Bytyçi pat shkruar poezinë patriotike "Memleqeti" ("Atdheu"), ndërsa "Vaji i Bylbylit" i Mjedës u pat botue te "Shahiri elierz" ("Poeti i ndershëm").

Dëshirojmë të theksojmë se të shkruash në gjuhën shqipe një vepër fetare në vitet '70 të shekullit XIX nga një autor.mysliman ishte një akt i shquar atdhetàrie e njëheri një guxim i veçantë, sepse perandoria turke nuk njihte kombësi, por fe, e banorët e kësaj perandorie të gjërë ndaheshin në myslimanë, romë e të krishterë. Ështe i njohur fakti që banorët katolikë të ritit roman të perandori'së turke kishin mbrojtjen e Austrisë, e cila në bazë të marrëveshjes me Turqinë e sipas kushtetutës austriake mund të përdornin gjuhën amtare. Prandaj në shkollat e mbajtura nga kleri katolik mësohej edhe gjuha shqipe. Një gjë e tillë nuk mund të bëhej në shkollat e për fèmijët e besimit mysliman apo ortodoks, prandaj edhe ndiqeshin e persekutoheshin ata mësues që guxonin t'u mësonin shqipen fémijëve myslimanë apo ortodoksë. E dini që Papa Kriston e vranë në vitin 1909.

E Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku jo vetëm që luftoi me armë në dorë kundër ushtarëve turq për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, por pati guximin edhe të shkruajë një vepër fetare në gjuhën shqipe. Pikërisht, të shkruajsh shqip e të luftosh kundër ushtrisë turke, pra kundër vëllezërve të besimit është një akt i dyfishtë atdhetarie e emancipimi kulturor e shoqëror. Mendoni se nuk ka qenë aspak e lehtë. Edhe sot çdo gjë e re nuk është e lehtë. Kështu duhet kuptuar vlera gjuhësore e letrare e "Mevludit" shqip.

Mendojmë se gjuha e autorit në disa vise është shumë e kursyer, shumë e zhdërvjelltë, me forma morfologjike e sintaksore me vlera historike dhe aktuale.

Disa shprehie të autorit janë bërë popullore dhe përdoren edhe sot e kësaj dite:

"Grat' si trimat, trimat m'u vesh porsi gratë,
Prishet gjith dynjaja, mbushet Me fesatë".24

"Vorri nuk njef kënd të madh, as padishah", "N'dash ta vrasin, n'dash ta mbysin s'des gabim.'25 "Mjer i shtrenjti, vet s'e ha as kujt s'ja jep'.26 Analiza e gjuhës së autorit paraqet dukuri ineresante, që janë objekt i veçantë studimi, ku duken dukuri kalimtare e forma të dvzuara foljesh me mbaresat -um e -umun, por edhe ue- ; ka forma shumë interesante përemrash pronorë e vetorë, ndajfoljesh e sidomos disa emra interesantë për nga formimi si shëndim, foljesh, u gazmue etj. Së fundi theksojmë se gjuha e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut duhet parë edhe si e ndërmjetme mes të folmes së Ulqinit (e botimi i transliteruar në alfabetin latin nuk na lë të kuptojmë qartë, sepse këtu ka vënë dorë i biri i tij, Hafiz Sait Ulqinaku) dhe të folmes së Shkodrës.

Vlera e Mevludit në gjuhën shqipe, siç e kanë vënë në dukje edhe mjaft studjues, ka luajtur një rol me rëndësi për ruajtjen e kësaj gjuhe, nga ndikimi sllav në trevat shqiptare, që përdhunisht iu dhanë Serbisë, Malit të Zi dhe Maqedonisë. Do të shtonim se edhe ky mevlud i ribotuar disa herë, i kënduar e i mësuar përmendsh nga shqiptarët që emigruan në vende të ndryshme të botës, në Amerikë, Australi e gjetkë ka ndikuar ndjeshëm për ruajtjen e gjuhës amtare të shqiptarëve kudo që banojnë.

Duke marrë parasysh vlerat fetare, edukative, letrare dhe gjuhësore të Mevludit ai mbetet një vepër dinjitoze e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, një poet që meriton qjë vëmendje të veçantë edhe sot.27

Nëfushën e giuhësisë Hafiz Aliu në Lezhë hartoi tre fjalorë, të parin turqisht-shqip në vargje, të dytin turqisht-shqip me rend alfabetik dhe të tretin po me këtë kriter shqip-turqisht. Të tre fj alorët në nderim të vendlindjes i quajti "Ulqin". Të tre sëbashku kanë gjithësej 1334 faqe. Më me vlerë është ai shqip-turqisht me 9021 fjalë që, duke hequrtrajtat e pashtjella të foljeve e fjalët e përsëritura, mbesin rreth 4000 fjalë. Fjalorët kanë për bazë të folmen e Ulqinit me ndikime nga të folmet e Shkodrës e të Lezhës. Ata kanë vlerë leksikografike, leksikologjike, dialektologjike e për historinë e gjuhës.28

Në fushën e arsimit hartoi një abetare shqipe të shkruar me shkronja arabe. Fillon me alfabetin prej 40 shkronjash, 30 bashkëtingëllore dhe 10 zanore, që ai i krijoi vetë dhe pastaj faqet e tjera kanë ushtrime për praktikimin e tyre. Abetarja nepërmjet fjalëve jep edhe njohuri gramatikore, për mjedisin e nxënësve, për natyrën etj.29

Në,fushën fetare ai ka kryer detyra të ndryshme si hoxhë, si imam e si myfti. U shqua për zhvillimin me cilësi të riteve fetare, për predikimet, për drejtimin e vartësve e administrimin e shkollave fetare, për ngritjen e xhamisë në Lezhë në vitin 1909, për komunikimin me besimtarët, për sigurimin e marrëdhënieve të bashkëpunimit, të tolerancës e të harmonisë ndërfetare, duke krijuar një jehonë pozitive që ruhet e përmendet gojë më gojë edhe pas dekada Vitesh. Autoritetin e lartë fetar, erudicionin në problemet teologjike dhe kompetencën e thellë të Hafizit Aliut e dëshmon qartë një shkresë e Kryemyftinisë së Stambollit vitit 1900 ku thuhet:

"Të nderuarit Hafiz Ali Efendi nga ylematë e kazazë së Lezhës, 
Duke pasur parasysh nevojat e popullsisë së kazazë së Lezhës si dhe duke u mbështetur në aftësinë dhe zotësinë tuaj, sipas shkresës së dërguar nga ana e këshillit administrativ të kazasë për emërimin tuaj për zbatim të porosisë së vilajetit për gradim, lënien në dorën tuaj të myftinisë së kazasë së sipërpërmendur, konfirmoni me shkrim që jeni myftiu i kazasë se sipërpërmendur".30

Fjalorët dhe abetarja mbetën dorëshkrime. Me gjithë interesimin e autorit, botimi i tyre qe i pamundur. Ky është një fakt domethënës. Ndokujt nuk i pëlqente, dikush pengonte, Stambolli nuk donte abetare e fjalorë për gjuhën shqipe, sepse ata mbillnin farën e shqiptarizmës, të lirisë e të përparimit të vendit.

Në ndonjë tekst e në ndonjë studim pa të drejtë vepra e Hafiz Aliut është inkuadruar në letërsinë e bejtexhinjve. Kjo është bërë me qëllim nënvleftësues e dashakeq o nga paaftësia profesionale. Fjalorët e abetarja nuk janë letërsi. "Mevludi" është përkthim. Ç'objekt kanë bejtet e ç'objekt ka Mevludi '? Këtyre autorëve e studjuesve mjafton t'u kujtojmë se Mevludi përmban filozofi, teologji ' edukatë, didaktikë, atdhetarizëm e se në pikëpainje fetare ka vlera universale. Me bejtexhinjtë Hafiz Aliu ka lidhje vetëm me alfabetin arab; mevludet duhen trajtuar e pasqyruar si segment i veçantë i letërsisë me alfabet arab.

Për veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut në të kaluarën është shkruar pak, më parë për mungesë gjunnimesh e studimesh, më vonë për shkaqet e njohura ideologjizuese e polit zuese, pse ai ishte kle rik, si dhe për mungesë studiuesish kompetentë e mungesës së kontaktit me botimet j ashtë vendit. Këndej themi se ai nuk u harrua, por as nuk u paraqit sa duhej e si duhej.

Duke paraqitur veprën e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut me të drejtë lind pyetja: Cilët qenë motivet që e shtynë atë për të krijuar e botuar? Kësaj pyetjeje, nga njëra anë i përgjigjet vetë autori, ndërsa nga ana tjetër këto kuptohen nga destinacioni i veprave të tij dhe nga vlerësimet e studjuesve kompetentë për të.

Autori në parathënien e fjalorëve është shprehur: "ashtshkrue për fëmijët dhe asht ndërtue me vargje për t'u nxanë prej tyre lehtë përmendësh" dhe në një rast tjetër po këtu "Shumë vetë dhe veçanërisht gra dhe kalamajtë i kam parë se janë n'errësinë dhe s'kuptojnë ç'u lypset..."31 Në atë kohë shkollat kishin nevojë për abetare e ai hartoi abetare, kishin nevojë për fjalorë e përpiloi fjalorë, kishin nevojë për libra me karakter fetar, edukativ dhe didaskalikë dhe ai i përktheu, i përshtati dhe i pasuroi me materiale origjinale; shkolla kishte nevojë për mësues dhe ai u bë mësues, kishte nevojë për gjuhë shqipe dhe ai fliste, shkruante, lexonte, mësonte e predikonte në gjuhën shqipe.

Këndej del qartë se veprat letrare, gjuhësore, fetare e arsimore i përktheu dhe i hartoi jo thjeshtë i shtyrë nga qëllime fetare, por edhe nga dashuria për gjuhën shqipe, nga dëshira e popullit, të rinisë e të fèmijëve pgr dije dhe arsim, për kulturë e përparim, për ruajtjen e mbrojtjen e kombësisë shqiptare.

Vitet e fundit studimet e botimet për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun u shtuan shumë, hodhën më tepër dritë për të pasqyruar e ndriçuar veprimtarinë e tij me realizëm, me objektivitet e pa paragjykime në tërë gjërësinë e saj, me të mirat e të metat e veta.

Me jetën e veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut mburren tre qytete : Ulqini, Shkodra e Lezha. Studjues të ndryshëm të këtyre qyteteve e vlerësojnë atë nga këndvështrime të ndryndyshme disa në tërësi, disa në aspekte të veçanta.

Studiuesi ulqinak Sytki Malo Hoxha nënvizon se "Hafiz Aliu ishte një figurë e shquar e kulturës sonë në përgjithësi. Ishte atdhetar i kulluar, poet i talentuar, përkthyes i shkëlqyeshëm, leksikograf i dalluar dhe alim i nderuar në rrethin ku jetoi e veproi e më gjërë".32 Dr. Ruzhdi Ushaku e mg. Nail Draga në librat33 e studimet e tyre34 në përmasa të ndryshme, paraqesin aspekte nga jeta e krijimtaria dhe e konsiderojnë "emër të nderuar të kulturës shqiptare, si një ndër krijuesit që u përpoq për ruajtjen e kultivimin e gjuhës shqipe të shkruar".35

Shkodranët i kanë kushtuar vlerësime të shumta. Po ndalemi në disa prej tyre; "Mësuesi i Popuilit" Hamdi Bushati, në veprën e tij të rëndësishme "Materiale për Shkodrën" thekson : "Mevludi i H.Ali Ulqinakut u ba nji vepër e dashtun për besimtarët myslimanë të kohës dhe u prit me entuziazëm të madh. Shumica e familjeve myslimane ia kishin vu detyrë vedit me e pasë në shtëpi nj i kopj e të këtij Mevludi. Bile deri ndër shkolla (mejtepe) Mevludi u vu si mësim suplementar për nxanësit, djelm e varza".36

Studjues të ndryshëm e kali vlerësuar si luftëtar atdhetar, si pjesëmarrës aktiv në luftrat popuilore për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, si veprimtar i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.

Studjuesi letrar Lezhjan Tonin Çobani për kontributin e gjithanshëm të Hafiz Aliut, ndër të tjera, ka përgjithësuar: "Me punërt e tij të palodhur, në radhë té, parë si leksikograf, si hartues i abetares shqipe në Lezhë, si përkthyes e vjershëtar në gjuhë shqipe me alfabet arab, Ali Ulqinaku radhitet përkrah figurave të shquara të rrethit të Lezhës që i kanë dhënë kulturës kombëtare të së kaluarës përkrah Frang Bardhit, Pjetër Zarishit, Leonardo De Martinos, Gjergj Fishtës etj.37 Artikuj e gjurmime ka bërë edhe studjuesi i historisë së arsimit e të kulturës Cijon Simoni, i cili ka dhënë vlerësime për punën e tij si mësues, si krijues e si njeri me cilësi të larta morale e njerëzore, historiani Muhamet Lika për rolin e tij për mirëkuptimin mes besimeve fetare.38

Jashtë këtyre qyteteve, të shumtë janë studjues të tjerë me autoritet e reputacion të lartë shkencor që kanë pasqyruar në studimet e tyre konsiderata të favorshme e lavdëruese për krijimtarinë e larmishme të Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut.

Meritën e parë për zbulimin e të dhënave për jetën e veprimtarinë e tij e ka stuqjuesi erudit Lumo Skendo, i cili qysil në vitin 1926 në revistën "Dituria" ka paraqitur fakte interesante e të pabotuara për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun.39

Dijetarët e mëdheni gjuhëtarë: A.Xhuvani, E.Çabej, Sh.Demiraj etj. në veprat e tyre e citojnë si poet, si përkthyes e si hartues fjalori duke vënë në dukje meritat në këto drejtime. Studjuesi i shquar orientalist Osman Myderrizi me një varg,punimesh të gjata cilësore, ndër të tjera e vlerëson lart duke thënë se "Zëvendësimi i turqishtes në Mevludin dhe i arabishtes në hytben kishte rëndësi, se sillnin me vehte një konsakrim të gjuhës dhe të shkrimit shqip", ndërsa për fjalorin shqip-turqisht pohon se "ky fjalor paraqitet me vlerë të madhe, se përmban shumë fjalë të rralla, në mes të të cilave edhe terma detarie; Një pjsë e këtyre fjalëve pa dyshim do të kaloje edhe në fjalorin e përgjithshëm të gjuhës dhe do të shërbejë për zhvillimin e gjuhës letrare kombëtare".40

Orientalisti tjetër i shquar, 'Fahir Dizdari, në veprën e tij madhore "Fialori i orientalizmave në gjuhën shqipe" çmon tepër personalitetin e Hafiz Aliut, Për Mevludin nënvizon: "Edhe pse i vjetër i ka rezistuar kohës, sepse autori ka ditur t'u flasë mirë ndjenjave të besimtarëve me frymën poetike që e dallon ndai të tjerëve, me shprehje të përmailshme e rrjedhshme. Ky Mevlud është në përdorim dhe kërkohet prej njerëzve". Për konkretizim të tertnave hoxhë e hafiz ai shënon se "Të denjë për t'u përmendur krahas Hoxha 'Fahsinit, floxha Kadri Prishtinës radhitet edhe Hoxhë Ali Ulqinaku", iidërsa pranë Hafiz Ali Korçës vendos Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun.41

Edhe studjues shqiptarë nga Kosova e Maqedonia kanë dhënë ndihmesën e tyre të rëndësishme për njohjen dhe vlerësimin e figurës së flafiz Ali Ulqinakut. Studjues të afirrnuar, si: prof Hasan Kaleshi, Dr. Jashar Rexhepagiqi, Dr. Muhamet Pirraku, Dr. Feti Mediu, Nehat Krasniqi etj.bëjnë parashtrime, analiza e konkluzione me vlerë, ijapin ati . 1 vendin e merituar ndër intelektualët e dalluar të kohës.42

Jehona e studimeve e vlerësimeve nuk përfundon me kaq; ajo shtrihet edhe në diasporë. Idriz Lamaj, ndonëse vetë një autor Mevludi shqip në SHBA, pohon në një studim për historinë e Mevludeve se "versioni i Mevludit të H.Aliut ka kalue deri në ditët e sotme si ma i përsosuni, ma i popullarizuemi dhe ma i përhapuni në gjuhën shqipe".43

Fama e Hafiz Aliut kapërcen edhe kufinjtë e Shqipërisë. Në Turqi dy nga enciklopeditë me prestigj ndërkombëtar, si ajo Islamike dhe Inonu i lënë vend veprave të Hafiz Aliut si poet e linguist i përmendur Edhe orientaliste të tjerë dhe albanalogë të huaj në studimet e'tyre trajtojnë dhe vlerësojnë punën e tij përkthyese e krijuese letrare, gjuhësore e fetare.

Nga parashtrimi i mësipërm i fakteve për jetën, veprat e vlerësimet për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun nxjerrim disa përfundime:

Së pari, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku shkriu në nj ë në personalitetin e tij kompleks cilësitë e tij të dalluara atdhetare, fetare, shkencore, kulturore, arsimore e qytetare, duke shfrytëzuar për formimin e tij shkollën e kryer, studimin individuel dhe mjedisin intelektual, patriotik e progresist të kohës.

Së dyti, Hafiz Aliu qe një figure shumëplanëshe, punoi e krijoi si përkthyes, poet, leksikograf, leksikolog, hartues abetareje, mësues, hoxhë dhe drejtues fetar.

Së treti, Autoriteti i Hafiz Aliut qe gjithnjë në rritje, nga një njohje lokale, kapërceu kufinjtë e një qyteti, të një krahine, duke u bërë i përmendur në mbarë vendin, në të gjitha trevat shqiptare, në diasporë e në vendet e huaja, duke u vlerësuar si një personalitet i merituar dhe i padiskutueshëm i kulturës kornbëtare.

Së katërti, Për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut janë aktivizuar me studime, citime, analiza, krahasime e konkluzione akademikë, studiues të letërsisë, të historisë së gjuhës, të leksikografisë, të leksikologjisë, të dialektologjisë, të historisë së Shqipërisë, të historisë së arsimit, të kulturës islame, teologë, enciklopedistë, specialistë të Arkivit të Shtetit, gazetarë, bibliografë dhe albanologë të huaj.

Së pesti, Figura dhe veprimtaria e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut është cituar, pasqyruar e vlerësuar në monografi, vepra madhore, libra e përmbledhje të veçanta, në revista, në gazeta, në enciklopedi, në Fjalorin Enciklopedik shqiptar, në albumin "Në gjurmë të historisë kombëtare në fototekën Marubi", në bibliografinë "Kontribute për bibliografinë shqipe", në parathëniet e studimet hyrëse të Mevludeve, në tema dizertacionesh për histori arsimi, në leksione e seminare të lëndës 'Historia e gjuhës shqipe" në Universitetin "L.Gurakuqi" etj.

Së gjashti, Për kontributin e H. Ali Ulqinakut janë zhvilluar veprimtari të shumëllojshme, që kanë shpalosur më mirë vlerat e tij të gjithanshme. Për këtë është organizuar "Tribuna shkencore" në Ulqin, është përfshirë në kumtesë në Simpoziumin e parë ndërkombëtar të mbajtur në Prishtinë me temë "Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët", është cituar ndër kumtesa në sesionin shkencor në Shkodër kushtuar përkujtimit të 100 - vjetorit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe në seminarin e parë ndërkombëtar në Shkodër me temë "Shkodra ndër shekuj", është folur në rubrikën "Kujtesë" të RTSH, është hartuar emision i veçantë në Radio Shkodra në rubrikën "Kontribute për gjuhën shqipe", janë programuar fragmente të veprës së tii në koncertin festiv me rastin e festës së Bajramit në teatrin "Migjeni" në Shkodër, janë organizuar e sesione shkencore në Shkodër e në Lezhë dhe Mevludi i tij ka qenë dhe është materiali bazë i ceremonive përkujtimore të ditëlindjes së Profetit Muhamed a.s.

Së fundi, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku është një nga ata figura të rëndësishme të kulturës shqiptare që dhanë shembullin frymëzues të zhvillimit të njëkohshëm e të bashkërenditur të veprimtarisë atdhetare, shkencore arsimore, e fetare duke çuar më përpara traditën pozitive të krijuar në vendin tonë në këtë fushë.44

Duke përfunduar këtë vështrim të përmbledhur të jetës, të veprimtarisë e të vlerësimeve për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun kuptohet sa i drejtë ka qenë propozimi dhe miratimi për dekorimin e tij me titullin e lartë nderues "Mësues i Popullit" dhe sa i bukur i përshtatet atij motivacioni përkatës : "Klerik dhe intelektual i shquar, studjues i apasionuar, mësues dhe edukator i nderuar i rinisë dhe i masave popullore, hartues e përkthyes i veprave fetare e shkencore".45



Referenca



1. Autobiografia e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, në rev. "Zani i Naltë", viti 1937, nr. 11, fq.355-357.
2. Sytki Malo hoxha, Rreth Mevludit te Hafiz Ali Riza Ulqinakut, në gaz. "Hëna e Re" Shkup, viti VII 59-60, gushi 1993, fq. 19.
3. Historia e Shqiperisë, USHT, Instittiti i Historisë dhe i Gjuhësisë, vell. II, Tirane, 1965, fq. 179.
4. Ciazeta "Zeri i Popuilit", nr. 136 (9309), 8 qershor, tq.3.
5. Faik Lulili - Islam Dizdari, Nderim për dijetarët. edukatorët dhe hoxhallarët e shquar te Shkodres, ne gaz,. "Drita islame", viti IV, nr. 10 (71), qerstior 1995, fq. 4.
6. Sait Ulqinaku, "Mevludi Sherif", viti 1936.
7. Rev. "Zani i Naitë", viti i937, nr. 11, fq. 355-j57.
8. Zyra e fetfave, Sektori i Meshihatit Islam në Turqi, Sekretaria, më 14.1.1900.
9. Rev. "Zani i Naltë", viti 1937, nr.11, fq. 365.
10. Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku. Mevludi Sherif, transliteruar ne alfabetin latin te sotëm nga i biri i tij, Hafiz Sait Ulqinaku, Shtëpia Botonjëse "Kristo Luarasi", miratuar prej Këshillit te Përhershëm te Komuiiitetit Myslitnan me vendimin nr. 139, date 26.9.1933, parathanie e Mevludit. fq, 31.
11. Po aty.
12. Sulejman Dede, -"Mevlud" (Vasiletu'n-necat), Sulejman Çelebi, melda fayinevi- 1984, 160 faqe dhe Mevludi origjinal i botuar ne vitin 1409.
Enciklopedia lsmet Ononu. 25 vellimesh ne gjuhen turke, zëri Sulejman Çelebi dhe Mevludi i tij.
13. Hafiz Ali Ulqiiiaku, vep. e cit.
14. Idriz Lamaj, Mevludi, botini i pare, 1982, "Biblioteka Myslimane Sliqiptare", nr.3.
New York, Parathënia shkruar prej Imam Vehbi lsmailit, fq. 7-8.
15. Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, vep e cit., fq. 14.
16. Po aty, fq. 24.
17. Po aty, fq. 26.
18. Po aty.
19. Po aty, fq. 23.
20. Po aty, fq. 14.
21. Po aty, fq. 15.
22. Po aty, fq. 18.
23. Po aty.
24. Historia e letërsise shqipe, vëllimi II, Letërsia shqipe e Rilindjes Kombetare, Tiranë, 1959, fq. 229.
25. Hafiz Ali Ulqi.-iak-u, vep. e cit., fq. 42.
26. Po aty, fq. 37.
27. Islam Dizdari, Mevludi i Hafiz Ali Uqinakut'-një veper dinjitoze, ne gaz. "Drita islame",
28. Osman Myderrizi, Letërsia shqipe me alfabetin arab në "Buletin për shkencat shoqerore", 1955, 2, fq. 148-155.
29. Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, Elitbaja (Abetarja), fotokopje në AQSH.
30. Zyra e Kryemyftinisë se Stambollit, date 14 janar 1989, firmosur nga Mehmet Xhemaledin el halid efendi zade.
31. Osmair Myderrizi, Fjalori shqip-turqisht i Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut ne "Dokumente e materiale", ne rev. "Studime Filologjike", nr.3, 1965, fq. 1 55-188.
32. Sytki Malohoxha, art. i cit.
33. Dr.Ruzhdi tishaku, tjlqini ne gjurmet e shektijve, Ulqin 1991, fq.35-36. Nail Draga, Shqiptaret te Mal te Zi, 1994, fq.191-198.
34. Ruzhdi Ushaku, Fjalori i fundit i leksikograftsë sliqipe me alfabetin arab, në gaz. "Fjala", Prishtinë, date 13.1.1979, fq. 14.
35. Nail Draga, vep. e cit., fq. 198.
36. Hamdi Bushati, "Materiale per Shkodran", dordshkrim.
37. Tonin Çobani, material i dhëne ne Radio-Shkodra, "Gjuha ime është shqipja". "Me pushkë e pendë per liri e pavarësi kombëtare", nëgaz. "Koha Jone", dt. 18 janar 1990, "Alfabeti i Ali Ulqinakuit. Një perpjekje individuale ne dobi te çeshtjes kombetare", ne gaz. "Koha jonë", date 16.5.1995.
38. Zef Pergega, Perkujtohet 140-vjetori i lindjes se "Mesuesit te Popullit" Hafiz Ali Ulqinakuit ne gaz. "Rilindja Demokratike", date 2 qershor 1995.
39. Lumo Skendo, ne rev. "Dituria", Bibliograria Shqiptare, 1 nandor 1926, fq. 5-30.
40. Osman Myderrizi, ail. i cit.
41. Tahir Dizdari, "Fjalori i termave islame në gjuhen shqipe", zgjedhur, redaktuar e pergatitur nga Ali Musa Basha, ne gaz. "Drita islame".
42. Hasan Kaleshi, "Mevludi tek shqiptaret", ne "Zbornik Filozofskog Fakulteta", Knjiga IV-2, Beograd, 1959, fq. 350-358. Dr. Jashar Rexhepagiq, "Zhvillimi i arsimit dhe i sistemit shkollor te kombësisë shqiplare lie territorin e Jugosllavise se sotme deri ne vitin 191 8", Prishtine, 1970, fq. 135, 144, 270. Dr. Muhamet Pirraku, "Qëmtinie pet jeten dhe vepren e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut" (1 8531913), në rev. "Dituria islame", Prishtine, nr. 30-31, 1991, fq. 67-69. Dr. Feti Mehdiu, "Mevludet dhe shqiptaret", ne rev. "Bashkimi paqësoi", Prishtinë, viti 1, nr. 2-3. qershor-korrik 1992, fq. 8-9. Nehat Krasniqi, "Mevludet ne letersinë shqiptare me alfabetin arab", në rev. "Dituria Islame", nr. 30-31, 1991, fq.23-28.
43. Idriz Lumaj, vep. e cit., fq. 60-64.
44. Faik Luli, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku - personalitet i kulturës shqiptare, në gaz. "Drita Islame", viti IV, Nr. 9 (70), maj 1995, fq. 4.
45. Dekreti Nr. 999, datë 27.12.1994 i Presidentit të Republikës Sali Berisha

----------


## DEN_Bossi

HAFIZ HALIT BUSHATI
( ? - 1916)


 Koha ka vënë murin e heshtjes për këtë personalitet, që me jetën e veprën e tij prej kleriku mysliman jo vetëm përtëriu traditën e përmendur të fisit të Bushatlinjve, por për Shkodrën, qytetin e tij të lindjes, mbeti një emër i nderuar. Themi murin e heshtjes, sepse kohëve nuk iu kanë munguar kronikanët, por prapseprapë mbetetjo i ndriçuar në mënyrë të plotë, ndonëse asokohe zotësia e tij si jurist në jurisprudencën islame i kapërceu kufinjtë e vendlindjes dhe ishte fort i përmendur.


Ashtu truppakët, i kërrusur dhe i hajthëm në fytyrë merrte rrugën, kapërcente urën dhe drejtohej për në Xhaminë e Kuqe të Perashit. Mendohet se lidhja me këtë xhami ishte fort e madhe, aq sa gjithherë i ka refuzuar ofiqet që i janë bërë për hierarkinë myslimane. I ndershëm,- virtyt që e shoqëroi tërë jetën, po tërë jetën edhe besimi tek islami.

Mori ixhazet prej Hasan Podgoricës. Me një vullnet të madh u specializua në jurisprudence për dhënien e fetfave në bazë të sheriatit. Kjo fetfa u evidentua jo vetëm në bashkëqytetarët e tii, por edhe në ushtarakë të huaj apo kronikanë të kohës.

Halit Bushati në vitin 1870 mori dëftesën e lirimit në Ruzhdije, më pas, në vitinl 898 izaxhetnamen dhe fitoi të drejtën të bëhej Myderriz.

Interes paraqet edhe jeta e tij e mësuesisë. Në vitin 1893 është mësues filloreje në mejtepin e Fushë-Çelës. Në vitin 1898 është mësues në shkollën Ruzhdije me 300 grosh në muaj.1

Përvoj a pedagogjike e Hafiz Halitit ka pasur një shkallëzim të natyrshëm, në rritje, në përputhje me ngritjen e tij, me shtimin e aftësive, të autoritetit e të popullaritetit në masat e rinisë e të popullit.

Si mësues mejtepi ai u njoh me fëmijët dhe prindërit e tyre, me përmbajtjen e programit e të tekstit, me metodat tradicionale të mësimit dhe të edukimit në atë kohë. Mësues Haliti u përpoq të bëjë përmirësime, shfaqi cilësi personale për krijimin e marrëdhënieve të drejta me fémijët e frymë bashkëpunimi me familjèn, fitoi një emër të mirë që e ndihmoi për të ecur përpara. Pozitive përmësuesin e ri qe përdorimi i gjuhës shqipe gjatë procesit të mësimit e të edukimit, si dhe kujdesi i tij i vazhdueshëm që nxënësit të fitonin jo vetëm njohuri, por edhe aftësi, shkathtësi e shprehi praktike për edukimin shpirtëror e për zbatimin e tyre në jetën e përditshme.

Rezultatet në këtë detyrë, përfundimet e shkëlqyeshme si nxënës i shkollës Ruzhdije, si dhe studimi i vazhdueshëm individuel krijuan një opinion të tillë në popull e në organet administrative civile e fetare të kohës, sa Halitin e cktuan mësues në shkollën Ruzhdije. Ky ishte një rast i rrallë në praktikën e emërimit të kuadrit në kategoritë e ndryshme të shkollave, gjë që tregonte formimin e mësuesit të ri. Një ngjarje e njëjtë pat ndodhur edhe me djalin e tij Hysniun, që, porsa përfundoi Medresenë e Përgjithshme të Tiranës më 1932, për rezultatet e shkëlqyeshme qe caktuar mësues i saj.

Shkolla Ruzhdije ishte shkollë qytetëse. Ajo ishte hapur në Shkoder në vitin 1858, erdhi gjithnjë duke u rritur nga pikëpamja e kontigientit e duke u përmirësuar nga pikëpamja e pasurimit të përmbajtjes me lëndë të reja që siguronin një formim më të gjërë të nxënësve. Numri i nxënësve i kaloi 100 vetët. Drejtor i kësaj shkolle qe patrioti i madh i Rilindjes Kombëtare, "Mësuesi i Popullit" Daut Boriçi.

Në dëftesat e kësaj shkolle pasqyrohen lëndët, si: Dituri fetare, arabisht, persisht, turqisht, ortografi e sintaksë, aritmetikë, gjeometri, gjeografi, histori, kontabilitet, vizatim e lloje të ndryshme shkrimi.

Është për t'u shënuar se në këtë shkollë mësonin shumë të rinj myslimanë shkodranë dhe pas përfundimit të saj ata qenë intelektualët e parë të kohës. Veçori e kësaj shkolle është se këtu mësonin edhe nxënës të besimeve të tjera. Kjo ndodhte nga emri i mirë që kishte fituar shkolla në popull, nga përgatitja e mirë e nxënësve, nga mundësia që u jepej atyre për të marrë arsim më të lartë në profile të ndryshme, nga lehtësia që siguronin për t'u emëruar në punë, si dhe përtë ndjekur studimet e lartajashtë shtetit.2

Në këtë përgatitje kuadrosh aq të nevojshme për kohën kishte meritë edhe mësuesi i kësaj shkolle Halit Bushati, i cili Me përkushtim arriti të punojë aty deri në vitin 1905, të arrijë rezultate të dukshme, derisa largohet për të marrë detyrën pranë Myftinisë.

Në vitin 1905 jep dorëheqjen nga arsimi, sepse myftiu dhe ulematë e qytetit e zgjedhin zysevvdi (teknik i deshifrimit dhe i nxjerrjes së fetfave), detyrë të cilën e mbajti deri në fund tëjetës së tij.

Me gjithë veprimtarinë e tij Hafiz Haliti fitoi një nderim të posaçëm në popull. Tek ai drejtoheshin qytetarë për të pyetur, për te marre pergjigje për shqetësimet, për të marrë udhezime, porosi e këshilla për zgjidhje problemesh, për të shkëmbyer mendime për veprime, sjellje, qëndrime, detyra etj. Urtësia, maturia, autoriteti, kompetenca e drejtësia e tij, të bazuara në mësimet islame, ujepnin rrugë nevojave e halleve të nierëzve, bëninjehonë, rritnin figurën e tij fetare, qytetare e qjerëzore.

Krahas kësai Hafiz Haliti gjatë veprimtarisë së tij ka pasur shumë kontakte me të huajt, me vizitorë nga Lindja e Perëndimi, të cilët i bënin vizita, i kërkonin shpjegime, i drejtonin pyetje dhe merrnin sqarimet e përgjigjet e duhura në sajë të horizontit të tii të gjerë fetar e kulturor. Paralelisht me këto ata diskutonin me mirëkuptim e me përfitim të ndërsjelltë për çështje që ishin në interes të përbashkët apo individual.

Gjithashtu shënojmë se Hafiz Halit Bushati qe kandidat për myfti në vend të Jusuf Tabakut që vdiq në vitin 1904. Emërimi i pasardhësit të tij u dha shkas shumë ngatërresave e mosmarrëveshjeve në qytetarët myslimanë të Shkodrës. Myftinjtë nuk zgjidheshin nga populli, por qeverisë turke i interesonte se nga anonin simpatitë e besimtarëve për kandidatët e këtij ofiqi të rëndësishëm, që deri para vitit 1944 ka luajtur një rol kryesor në klerin e lartë, sidomos me raste zgjedhjesh, emërimesh, trasnferimesh e zgjidhjesh të problemeve shqetësuese jo vetëm të qytetit, por të krejt juridiksionit të madh që përfshinte ushtrimi i detyrës në fjalë. Për zgjedhjen e myftisë në atë periudhë populli i Shkodrës u nda në dy grupe kryesore: njëri në favor të Adem Vehbiut e tjetri në favor të Halit Bushatit.

Mosmarrëveshjet mes dy grupeve u acaruan aq tepër, sa mund të shkaktohej një gjakderdhje vëllazërore. Disa qytetarë të matur e paqedashës, duke parë rrezikun e pasojat e këtij konflikti, e këshilluan Adem efendinë që të hiqte dorë nga kërkesa e tij, por ai refuzoi energjikisht.

Qëndrimi i Hafiz Halit Bushatit qe i kundërt. Ai nuk dëshironte të emërohej myfti dhe ngulmonte në këtë vendim të tij. Kjo i dha shkas arritjes së një kompromisi në mes të dy grupeve në konflikt. Marrëveshja përcaktoi që Adem Vehbiu të emërohej myfti, ndërsa Hafiz Halit Bushati mysesvvid, sekretar-teknik i asaj zyre, që do të merrej drejtpërdrejt me fetfana (komente juridike në bazë të Sheriatit-ligjit islam), për nxjeitjen e të cilave ishte shumë i specializuar.

Gjesti i Halit Bushatit flet për humanizmin e për ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë qytetare, për mungesën e qëllimeve karrieriste, për pastërtinë e tij shpirtërore.

Në veprimtarinë arsimore të Hafiz Halit Bushatit një vend me rëndësi zë edhe ushtrimi i detyrës së myderrizit (profesorit). Në atë kohë krahas myderrizëve që punonin në medrese, kishte edhe myderrizë privatë. Këtë titull ata e kishin fituar nga komisione të posaçme teologësh të përinendur e të autorizuar për një detyrë të tillë. Ata mësonin të rinj që dëshironin t'u kushtoheshin detyrave fetare, të bëheshin hoxhë. Myderrizë të tillë ishin të paktë, kishin një përgatitje të thellë fetare e kulturore, dinin shumë gjuhë të huaja, kishin fituar përvojë, ishin të specializuar në disa fusha të degëve të teologjisë. Në këtë bërthamë myderrizësh të njohur e të nderuar ishte edhe Hafiz Halit Bushati, ai i kishte të gj itha cilësitë dhe aftësitë për të qenë një myderriz i këtij kalibri.

Pranë myderrizit Hafiz Halit Bushati mësonin të rinj të shumtë, me një plan afatgjatë për lëndë fetare e gjuhë të huaja. Mësimi i këtyre të rinjve ishte i gërshetuar me punën individuale e në grup, si dhe me studimin personal të vet. Në këtë mënyrë gjatë nje periudhe 20-vjeçare ai përgatiti dy breza hoxhallarësh të rinj. Në përfundim të studimeve, këta kuadro të rinj merrnin diplomën (ixhazetin). Gjatë karrierës së tyre e nderuan emrin e mësuesit të tyre Halit Bushati, zbatuan dituritë teorike e praktike që kishin fituar prej tij, u bënë vazhdues të denjë të misionit të tyre fisnik për edukimin e formimin shpirtëror, islam të fëmijëve, të rinisë e të popullit. Këta hoxhallarë të rinj mburreshin se kishin mësuar, ishin edukuar dhe përgatitur tek myderrizi Halit Bushati.

Gjatëjetës së tij si myderriz e sijurist qe zotërues i arabishtes, turqishtes e persishtes. Si dijetarët e tjerë islamë pati një bibliotekë shumë të pasur me libra shqip e të huaj, me tematikë fetare, shkencore e letrare. Një pjesë e këtyre librave janë ruajtur deri në ditët tona. Ata dëshmojnë për përdorimin e kujdesshëm nga ana e myderrizit dhe për kulturën e lartë të tij. Në mjaft prej këtyre librave vërehen nënvizime, shënime, përkthime e detyra që tregojnë aftësitë e tij për t'i shfrytëzuar në drejtime të ndryshme.

Jeta e tij është e ngjashme si një pikë uji me atë të të birit, Hysniut, që i kultivoi në shpirt fenë islame dhe ky me shumë dinjitet e ndershmëri përdorte emrin e nderuar të babait të tij, Halitit. Edhe Hafiz Halitit i vdiq një djalë, i quajtur Ahmet, në moshën 27-vjeçare, gjë që e ligështoi shumë. Edhe Hysniut i vdiq një djalë, i quajtur Halit, në moshën 27-vjeçare, gjë që e tronditi tepër.

Hafiz Haliti la edhe disa vjersha në gjuhën shqipe, të shkruara me alfabet arab e me përmbajtje fetare. Hafiz Haliti ka lënë të shkruara me dorën e tij edhe një libër, që me siguri do të plotësojë edhe më mirë figurën e tij, me më shumë dritë do të ndriçojë atë kohë.

Vdiq me 27 dhjetor të vitit 1916. Me nderimet e duhura e të merituara është varrosur pranë minares së Xhamisë Plakë. Më vonë, shumë më vonë, do të vinte një vit, kur diktatura komuniste do ta shkatërronte çdo kult e institution fetar. Ajo shkatërroi edhe Xhaminë Plakë, humbi përgjithmonë edhe varrin e Hafiz Halit Bushatit, emër, që i ngjan një guri xhevahiri që ndriçon në errësirë dhe e sfidon atë.

Vitet e fundit Hafiz Halit Bushati është kujtuar si duhet në veprimtaritë e shumta që janë organizuar në raste të ndryshme, si: për dekorime, perurime faltoresh, përkujtime personalitetesh etj.

Në një mbledhje solemne kushtuar disa figurave të shquara fetare, në referatin e mbajtdr me temë : "Nderim për dijetarët, edukatorët dhe hoxhallarët e shquar të Shkodrës" theksohet ndër të tjera se "Disa prej tyre kryen funksione të veçanta ... Hafiz Halit Bushati, personaliteti më i specializuar në jurisprudencën islame për interpretimin e fetfave dhe një nga myderrizët më të shquar në përgatitj en e hoxhallarëve të rinj ... Disa nga këta dijetarë, edukatorë e hoxhallarë u shquan edhe në fushën e studimeve e botimeve ... Hafiz Halit Bushati ka lënë dorëshkrim një libër vjershash fetare, të shkruara shqip me alfabet arab, studimi i të cilave paraqet interes, pasi ka qenë një hoxhë shumë i përgatitur, me horizont fetar e kulturor, me autoritet e popullaritet të madh në kohën e tij."3

Me rastin e përurimit të xhamisë "Ebu Bekr" në Fushë-Çelë të qytetit të Shkodrës, në fjalën përshëndetëse të myftiut Haxhi Faik Hoxha nënvizohet edhe se "Dijetarët dhe edukatorët si Halit Bushati ... e të tjerë ju përkushtuan tërë jetën çështjes së lartë të edukimit fetar e atdhetar të popullit, duke qenë shembull i devotshmërisë, i ndërgjegjes së lartë, i forrnimit intelektual si mësues dhe edukatorë të nderuar". 4

Vlerësim për Halit Bushatin është shprehur edhe në një skicë-portret për të birin e tij "Profesor Hysniu..Në kujtim të profesorit të nderuar të Medresesë së Përgj ithshme, Hysni Bushatit. Kudo la kujtime të bukura, kudo krijoi miq e dashamirës, kudo siguroi falënderime, mirënjohje e urime" është shkruar për të. "Hysni Bushati, një figure që nuk i bie pluhuri i harresës. Të huaja për të zbehtësia e indiferenca. Ëndrra e tij-besimi islam. E giithë jeta e tij aty mbeti e skalitur ... Këtë traditë si një gurrë të pashterrshme ia ushqeu i ati, Haliti, një klerik mysliman në zë në qytetin e Shkodrës, i përmendur veçanërisht në fushën e drejtësisë islame. E ushqeu..dhe për Hysniun figura e të atit, "Lita begu", siç i thoshin, mbeti një idhull, një mit."5 

Studiuesi Hamdi Bushati në dorëshkrimin e tij të gjatë "Shënime për Shkodrën" shprehet plot nderim për të: "Ky personalitet asht një pinjull i fisit të Bushatllinjve. Për zotësinë e tij ai punoi në legjislaturën islame. Meriton të radhitet në vargun e specialistëve ma të njoftun të kohës.'"6

Për ndihmesën e dhënë me veprimtarinë e tij Hafiz Halit Bushati është dekoruar nga Presidenti i Republikës Sali Berisha me Urdhrin "Naim Frashri" të Klasit I.7



Referenca



1. Hamdi Bushati,"Shënime për Shkodrën", Hafiz Halit Bushati (doreshkrim), fq. 557-558.
2. Niazi Kazazi, Zhvillimi i arsimit të mesëm ne Shkodër (Nga fillimet e deri ne vitet '20 te shekullit XX", teme disertacioni, dorëshkrim, Shkodër, 1992, faqe 32-34.
3. Faik Luli - Islam Dizdari, "Nderim për dijetaret, edukatoret dhe hoxhallarët e shquar të Shkodrës", në gaz, "Drita Islame", Viti IV, Nr. 10 (71). qershor 1995, fq.4.
4. Faik Hoxha, "Dëshirë e plotësuar dhe ngjarje e shënuar për Shkodren e për besimtarët islamë", në gaz. "Drita Islame", Viti IV, Nr. 1 (80), tetor 1995, numer special, përgatitur nga Faik Luli e Islam Dizdari.
5. Faik Luli, "Profesor Hysniu - Ne kujtim të profesorit të nderuar të Medresesë së Përgjithshme Hysni Bushatit", në gaz. "Rinia Islame", Nr.3, prill 1996, fq.4.
6. Hamdi Bushati, art. i cituar, fq. 557.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

MOLLA AHMET EFENDI KALAJA
(1823-1878)



 Porta e Lartë që nga viti 1839 -1876 vazhdonte politikën e reformave të Tanzimatit, sepse vetëm në këtë rrugë shihte daljen nga kriza e thellë politike dhe ekonomike, në të cilën ishte zhytur Perandoria Osmane. Politika e reformave të qeverisë i ashpërsoi edhe më shumë kontradiktat e papajtueshme shoqërore dhe kombëtare midis Stambollit dhe popujve të nënshtruar prej tij.


Në Shqipëri Porta vendosi t'i zbatojë reformat me disa vjet vonesë, sepse ajo e kuptonte gjëndjen e vështirë këtu dhe i druhej shpërthimit të rezistencës popullore' Reforina e Tanzimatit prekte jo vetëm pronësinë mbi tokën, por sillte organizimin e ri të administratës, shërbimin e detyrueshëm ushtarak, riorganizimin e taksave, ndryshime në fushën juridike e arsimore.

Tanzimati u solli shtresave të gjëra të popullit si në fshat, si në qytet taksa të reja më të rënda, shërbim ushtarak të zgjatur, brutalitetin e pashallarëve turq e të nëpunësve të huaj burokratë e të korruptuar.

Politika centralizuese e Turqisë i dha shkas zgjerimit të mëtejshëm të kryengritjeve popullore. Përsëri Shkodra, si qendra më e rëndësishme ekonomike e administrative e veriut të vendit, përsëriti traditën e para pak viteve si qendër e lëvizjeve popullore.

Pakënaqësive të vjetra iu shtuan edhe të rejat, të krijuara nga shpërdorimet e nëpunësve turq, të cilët, të pasigurt për të nesërmen e tyre përpiqeshin të përvetësonin sa më shumë me anë taksash të reja. Kryengritja nuk pat vonuar : në gushtin e vitit 1854 u dha sinjali përines kërkesës ultimative që iu pat dërguar valiut për trafikun e paskrupullt të drithit. Është e njohur revolta e gierë popullore nën udhëheqjen e klerikut të mirënjohur Sheh Shamia. Vegjëlia e armatosur pat shpërthyer në atë demostratë të fuqishme nën udhëheqjen e Shehut të ditur, por ai pat dhe përkrahjen e tre përfaqësuesve të elitës intelektuale, siç qenë tre klerikët: Sali ef. i Madh, Sali ef, i Vogël (H.Sali Hylja) dhe M.Ahmet EL Kalaja, emri i të cilit shfaqet për herë të parë në zhvillimet politike të kohës. (në kronikat e kohës del dhe me emrin Ahmet Fahri ef.).

Ahmet Efendi Kalaja rridhte nga familja Kalaja, zbritur në qytet nga lagjja "Kala" e fshatit Drisht të Postrribës. Në ditarin e tij D.Boriçi shënon se në vitin 1844 e ka takuar Ahmet Kalanë para se të nisej për në Stamboll dhe i ka dhënë një shumë të hollash për t'i blerë libra. Kuptohet që Kalaja ishte atje për studime teologjike, por vinte për pushime. Edhe në pranverën e vitit 1846 ndodhej atje. Pas kësaj përvoje, kur u kthye në atdhe, filloi karrierën e imamit më së pari në xhaminë e lagjes "Ndocej", pastaj në xhaminë e Begos.

Një ndër kërkesat e revoltës së vitit 1854 pat qenë zëvendësimi i Masar Pashës, çka qe realizuar. Koniukturat politik-e e detyruan Portën e Lartë të ndiqte taktikën e lëshimeve, në pritmëni për të larë hesapet me organizatorët e kryengritjes së mësipërme. Rasti nuk vonoi: në vitin 1856 u mbyll konflikti me Rusinë dhe në Shkodër arriti ekspedita ushtarake e kryesuar nga Mustafa Teufik Pasha me një fuqi prej 10 mijë trupash. Pashai i ri mori masa ndëshkimore ndaj prijësve të ngjarjeve të vitit 1854, si dhe të aksioneve të tjera që kishin cënuar autoritetin e qeveritarëve turq.

Në grupin e të arrestuarve, krahas Hamz Kazazit, vëllezërve Hoti, etj. dhe tre hoxhallarëve të njohur, Sali ef. i Madh, Sali EL i Vogël, J.Tabaku, bënte pjesë edhe Ahmet Kalaja; të gjithë u intemuan në Stamboll, të shoqëruar me kalorës. Gjatë udhëtimit qenë trajtuar në mënyrë të tillë, saqë vetë instancat më të larta të kryeqytetit ua tërhoqën vërejtjen shoqëruesve të zellshëm jashtë mase. Në fundin e vitit 1859, disa prej të intemuarve u liruan, ndër ta ishte dhe M.Ahmeti. Më poshtë pojapim fragmente të dy këngëve popullore, ku i bëhetjehonë intemimit të prijësve të lartpërmendur, si dhe persekutimit të tyre çnjerëzor:

"Aferim, Molla Ahmet Kalaja,
Hamz Kazazit i jep fetva,
Kur të dalim te Shuraja,
Me shtatë krajlat kam dava.
Kur asht ra sahati ndanë
Hamz Kazazin e kanë nxanë
E çelë dita në Tiranë
Hallkat në qafë, prangat në kambë" 2)

Në praktikën e Portës së Lartë ishte normale që një personaliteti të persekutuar, pas goditjes, t'i jepej edhe dorajo vetëm për ta neutralizuar në të ardhmen, por edhe për konsum politik përballë opinionit. Sipas një kronike 3) të intemuarvet që u falen nga Sulltani, iu paguan shpenzimet e udhëtimit (kthimit), kurse A.Kalasë dhe një rrogë mujore 500 groshësh. Mirëpo krejt rrjedha e jetës së mëvonshme dëshmon se A. Kalaja qe koherent me vetveten deri në fund.

Pas Luftës së Krimesë (1 853-56) Rusia u bëri thirrje të hapta popujve sllavë, që të hidheshin në luftë kundër Turqisë. Malazeztë, në luftën e tyre të drejtë për të bashkuar trojet e veta të pushtuara nga Turqia, lakmonin të aneksonin edhe trojet  tona me popullsi shqiptare të pastërt etnikisht. Gjendja e keqe ekonomike që përjetonin fiset malazeze i shtynte ata të grabisnin toka, kullota, bagëti, duke provokuar shkaqe konfliktesh të vazhdueshme në zonat kufitare.

Interesi i politikës turke ishte që të nxiste vazhdimin e këtyre grindjeve, veç deri në atë gradë, sa të mos cënohej seriozisht kufiri shtetëror. Në këtë rast shfrytëzohej atdhedashuria e shqiptarit, i cili, ndër dy të këqija, më të pranueshme zgjidhte të dytën, dmth të radhitej përkrah turqvet, kundër malazezve. Kjo ishte edhe një nga arësyet që malësorët e Mbishkodrës gëzonin disa privilegje, si: mbajtja e armëve, mosrekrutimi në ushtri për të qenë kurdoherë në gatishmëri në mbrojtje të kufinive.

Një situatë kritike u krijua me rastin e luftës turko-malaziase të vitit 1862. Grupi i vullnetarëve shkodranë që shkuan në Kërnicë, pas një beteje të përgjakshme pësoi humbje të ndjeshme. Në këtë kohë u shkrua në Vraninë dhe epopeja e Oso Kukës, akti vetëmohues i të cilit u shndërrua në legjendë. Në këtë vit shkodranët morën pjesë dhe ne një aksion tjetër luftarak, në zonën e Shpuzës, ku disa herësh janë zhvilluar përleshje të forta. Këtë radhë në betejën për mbrojtjen e Katundit të Ri, në krye të vullnetarëve u vu Ahmet Efendi Kalaj a.
Është hera e dytë që i njëjti klerik, brenda një harku kohor jo të gjatë pas 8 vitesh, na shfaqet në ballë të luftëtarëve, përsëri kundruall rrezikut, sepse për të dashuria për "vatanin" ishte një me idealin fetar. Këtë mbështetin edhe vargjet popullore kushtuar kësaj lufte:

Molla Ahmet Efendia
Gajret bani me shkodranë,
Ulqinaku e hazbia (vullnetarët-N.B.)
I këcyen tabes anë për anë.4)

Të dhënat e traditës na ndihmojnë që ta kemi sa më të plotë parafytyrimin tonë mbi personalitetin e A. Kalasë. Kulturës së ti duhet t'i shtohet, krahas përkushtimit fetar dhe atdhedashurtsë së thellë, aftësia e tij për ta sugjestionuar masën e luftëtarëve me gojtarinë e tij të spikatur, me entuziazmin spontan, me besimîn në kauzën dhe me shembullin personal. Thuhet se në një moment dekurajimi të luftëtarëve ai diti ta zotërojë situatën, doli para tyre dhe mbajti një fjalim të zjarrtë, që e mbylli me thirrjen : "Ai që vdes sot për vatanin, i ka të çeluna dyert e xhenetit". Mjaftoi ky predikim dhe trimat u hodhën në sulm furishëm, që u solli atyre fitoren pas përleshjes së përgjakshme. 5)

Tradita gojore ka fiksuar dhe në episod tjetër lufte, ku guximi dhe vetëbesimi i protagonistit merr përmasa jo normale, sepse mveshet me tisin e mrekullisë: "Në luftën e Shpuzës malazestë po qëllonin me artileri dhe rrezikohej të hidheshin në erë arkat e municionit. A.Kalaja, pa iu trembur syri, shkoi e u ul pikërisht mbi arkat. Kur gjylet binin rreth e rrotull dhe ushtarët shikonin me ankth se, kur mund të ndodhte katastrofa, myderrizi indiferent nuk tundej nga vendi dhe çdo gjyle që i kalonte mbi kokë, e shoqëronte me një buzëqeshje mospërfillëse". Kështu turma i mveshte atij atributet e një shenjti. 

Në vitin 1863 e gieimë profesor në Ruzhdien e qytetit, sëb shku me Sali Ef. e Madh dhe J.Tabakun si anëtar i Komisionit Provues. 6)

Dihet që turqit kishi si pikësynim realizimin e reformave të Tanzimatit aq më tepër që, për vetë specifikën e Shqipërisë Veriore, kishin ecur fare pak. Nxitës i shumë revoltave, protestave e përleshjeve qe karakteri centralizues i reformave që, me masat e reja shtërnguese politike, ekonomike, juridike, prekte interesat e shumicës së popullatës shqiptare. Me këtë rast reagimi i masës qytetare e fshatare qe mjaft i fortë dhe i suksesshëm, saqë herëpashere reformat pezulloheshin, ndërsa pashallarët turq ndryshoheshin vit për vit.

Duhet pasur parasysh se në grumbullin e reformave centralizuese kishte edhe masa të atilla, që larg karakterit shtëmgues, i jepnin dorë zhvillimit shoqëror dhe kulturor. Me dt. 10. 1. 1869 erdhi si vali i Shkodrës gjenerali turk Esat Pasha, me një bagazh kulturor evropian, si pasojë e studimeve jashtë shtetit.7) Në vazhdën e politikës së parardhësve të vet, edhe ky vali shpalli paketën e masave të reja. Ndërsa karakteri i masave të reja nuk dihet, është i njohur fakti që kundër vendimeve të qeveritarit po përgatitej një Iloj peticioni për t'ia dërguar qendrës, duke kërkuar shkarkimin e tij. Agjentura e tij ra në gjurmët e peticionit, e shtiu në dorë, pasi ishte plotësuar me nënshkrimet përkatëse, duke mbetur.-Ië zotërim të guvematorit të indinjuar prova komprometuese.

Sipas kronikës së M. Sirrit 8), menjëherë u kalua në arrestimin e nismëtarëve, midis të cilëve figuronte edhe myderrizi Ahmet Kalaja (në tekst : Ahmet Fakri efendi). Në mes të infortnatorëve bënte pjesë dhe D.Boriçi, atëherë drejtor arsimi, mirëpo me anë të një alibie të sajuar me mprehtësi, i shpëtoi dënimit. Kështu M.Ahmeti pësoi intemimin e dytë, që zgjati 10 muaj (16.5.1869 - 24.3.1870).

Tradita gojore gjithashtu inforinon 9) mbi një rast, kur ai nuk ishte solidarizuar me trazirat e gushtit të vitit 1871, ngjarje që u patën paraprirë përleshjeve të përgjakshme të po atij viti, zhvilluar te Mulliri i Vrakës, në mes të malësorëve kryerigritës që sulmuan qytetin dhe nizamëve turq. Këtu Valiu Ismet Pasha kishte dekretuar taksa të reja si "karagjymrykun" etj., si dhe heqjen e të drejtës së mbajtjes së arrnëve nëpër qytet.

Kjo "tërheqje" e M.A.Kalasë nga ana e të moderuarve nuk është interpretuar në atë kohë si shenjë dobësie ose shfaqje kompromisi, të huaja për karakterin e tij, por ishte argumentuar me funskionin human të klerikut që mbajtja e pamotivuar e armëve me vete, kudo jashtë shtëpie, në situata të qeta e të patensionuara në qytet e në kufi, ishte një shkak parësor incidentesh e konfliktesh vëllavrasëse në qytet. Këtë qëndrim të tij e mbrojti me vendosmëri, i bindur se kjo masë do të frenonte krimin dhe hakmarrj en; për këtë arsye pat edhe çaste ballafaqimesh të ashpra me shtresën intransigjente të qytetarëve.

Lufta e Medunit (Podgoricë), viti 1877, do t'i paraqesë një rast të ri A.Kalasë, që, ndonëse në moshë jo të re, do të ngjeshë përsëri armët dhe të jetë pranë luftëtarëve shkodranë, në ballë të luftës. Forcat turke u thyen, ndërsa për mungesë koordinimi veprimesh, mbetën të zbuluar të 500 vullnetarët shqiptarë nën komandën e Hodo B.Sokolit dhe të A.Kalasë. Nga frika se mos ngelnin të rrethuar nga armiku, me detyrën e oficerit madhor Hodo Beu urdhëroi që të bëheshin përgatitjet për tërheqje. Në këtë mes, në sajë të përvojës së mëparshme luftarake, Ahmet Kalaja e pau të udhës që të mos bëhej asnjë lëvizje për sa të ishte ditë, pëmdryshe armiku mund ta kuptonte manovrën e shqiptarëve dhe duke përfituar nga situata mund të ndërmerrte një sulm të befasishëm. Me logjikën e një prijësi të mençur e të sprovuar, ai ua ngriti moralin shokëve, i bindi që të mos nxitonin dhe të prisnin që, duke përfituar nga errësira, të realizonin tërheqjen. Kështu vullnetarët shpëtuan nga një disfatë e mundshme, në sajë të gjakftohtësisë së A.Kalasë.10)

Nësa në vitin 1862 shkodranët u angazhuan për të mbrojtur trojet e veta nga synimet shoviniste malazeze, gjatë periudhës (1 8631869) ata i përsëriten veprimet e arinatosura dhe në bashkëpunim me malësorët 11) krijuan gjendj e të tensionuara dhe kritike edhe për valinjtë turq, që detyroheshin të largoheshin si rezultat i kërkesave këmbëngulëse të qytetarëve. Ndërkohë A. Kalaja pësoi internimin e dytë. Ndonëse nuk disponojmë burime direkte për periudhën e fundit të jetës, është me vend të mendohet se edhe në rrjedhën e ngjarjeve të këtyre viteve myderrizi A. Kalaja duhet të ketë luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm, pasi që, prej viteve 1854 e tutje ai qe në kreshtën e valëve të lëvizjeve të ndryshme me fjalën dhe veprën e tij. Nga letërsia historiografik 12) kemi një pohim të tërthortë mbi këtë problem. Mbështetur në një relacion të konsullit austriak Lippich, në mes të tjerash thuhet: "Pjetër Gurakuqi hartoi një memorandum në adresë të F.M. në të cilin thuhej se shqiptarët myslimanë e të krishterë nuk pranonin në asnjë mënyrë të hynin nën shtetin malazes, prandaj kërkonin mii-atimin e F.M. për të formuar nj ë shtel kombëtar të veçantë, nën vasalitetin e Sulltanit, si Serbia e Rumania. Gjithnjë simbas konsullit austro-hungarez, Pjetër Gurakuqi dëshironte që këtë mémorandum me rëndësi të j ashtëzakonshme ta nënshkruanin edhe qarqet shqiptare të moderuara. Por, thoshte ai, përfaqësuesi i tyre, myderrizi Ahmet Kalaja refuzoi, veçse shtoi se një mémorandum të tillë ai do ta nënshkruante vetëm kur të shihte fundin e perandorisë osmane". 13)

Një informacion i tillë konfirmon mendimin e shprehur më lart se A.Kalaja gëzonte konsideratat e një personaliteti me reputacion. Argumenti i dytë i këtij informacioni është ai i qëndrimit të tij të moderuar që e çoi në hezitim ose më mirë të themi në një refuzim të kushtëzuar.

Në këtë qëndrim mund të kenë ndikuar shkaqe subjektive, të kushtëzuara nga mosha ose pozîcioni i tij shoqëror prej kleriku, por që duhen marrë me mjaft rezervë për dy arësye të forta. Së pari, se në një vështrim retrospektiv të jetës së tij ai na shfaqet njeri i aksionit, i guximshëm dhe pa kompekset e lëshimeve dhe të kompromiseve. Së dyti, për shkaqet objektive që po parashtrojmë:

Përvoj a e tij direkte në betej at për Podgoricën, di sfatat turke në Medun, Nikshiq etj. e bindën atë, sikur dhe popullatën e viseve kufitare se në kushtet e degradimit, në të cilat ndodhej Perandoria Osmane, nuk duhej të shpresohej në ndihmën e saj efektive për mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare. Kishte ardhur koha që vetë shqiptarët ta merrnin në dorëzim këtë çështje jetësore.

Ishin vitet 1875-76, vitet e së ashtuquajturës "Kriza Lindore", e cila krijoi një situatë të disfavorëshme, madje me plot rreziqe të paevitueshme për tërësinë tokësore në rast të një kryengritjeje antiosmane çlirimtare nga shqiptarët. Copëtimi i tokave tona nuk mbetej një mundësi, por një rrezik i vërtetë, i dukshëm. 14) Në këto kushte qarqet politike radikale, si dhe ato të moderuara, n uk e përkrahën projçktin e principatës autonome të Shqipërisë Veriore që patën parashtruar Preng Bibë Doda dhe intelektualët katolikë shkodranë (Z.Jubani, P.Doçi, P.Gurakuqi etj.), duke konstatuar tendenca séparatiste, karakter krahinor dhe me rrezikun potencial të përçarjes fetare.15)

Patriotët që përfaqësonin hapsirën mbarëkombëtare, si zgjidhje optimale në ato kushte përkrahnin idenë e krijimit të një vilajeti atitonom shqiptar, si shkallë e parë drejt pavarësisë së mëvonshme. Ata arsyetonin se në situatën ndërkombëtare aspak dashamirëse, përballë urisë lakmitare të fqinjve shovenë, në kushtet e mungesës së madhe në armatime dhe të mungesës së bashkimit dhe të organizimit, ishte vetëvrasje të kërkoje konflikt të hapur me turqit si mjet i realizimit të vetëqeverisjes.

Të përballuarit e rrebesheve shovisnte me forcat e veta dhe përpjekjet për të arritur në vetëqeverisje do të realizoheshin pas shumë muajsh, kur me Lidhjen e Prizrenit, në situata të reja, rrokullisja e ngjarjeve do ta vinte në rend të ditës të shtruarit qartë e me forcë të idesë kombëtare.

Sipas kronikës së Jusuf Ef.Tabakut, Molla Ahmet Kalaja ka ndërruar jetë me 1878 (ditë e martë, me 15 rebbi-yl-evel) dhe është varrosur në varrezat e Xhamisë së Rusit të Vogël).16) Duke shfrytëzuar faktin që në vitin 1844 ai gjëndej në Stamboll17), duhet të ketë lindur rreth vitit 1823-24, kështu që vdekja qe e parakohëshme, sepse e mori në një moshë kur ai mund t'i sillte ende mjaft shërbinië të vyera si fesë, si çështjes kombëtare.

Kontributi i tij si klerik e si patriot, që nuk u kursye as me fjalë, as me vepra për të mbrojtur të mirën dhe të drejtën, duke qenë i gatshëm disa herë dhe për vetëmohim në interesin mbarëqytetar e mbarëkombëtar, e rendit me dinj ittet bri personalîteteve më në shenj ë të Shkodrës, por që fatkeqësisht, në historiografinë zyrtare ("Historia e Shqipërisë", Tiranë, v. 1 965 dhe 1984) injorohet padrejtësisht. Me sa dimë, i takon autorit Hamdi Bushati që, për rolin e kësaj figure të shkruhej që me 1928 (shih. rev. "Diturija", v.c.), duke i bërë një jetëshkrim të gjatë në veprën e tij "Shkodra dhe motet" (dorëshkrim), të dhënat e së cilës ne i shfrytëzuam gjerësisht në punimin e mësipënn. Është në nderin e autorëve të tjerë që, më vonë, ndonëse në kushtet e politizimit të historisë, patën kurajon ta vinin në pah rolin e A.Kalasë (shih biblio'grafinë : Z.Shkodra, J.Kastrati, Xh.Repishti, K.Frashëri.

M.A.Kalaja qe kleriku i diër që shkriu më një idealin fetar me atë atdhetar, politikani që kundërshtoi dy herë reformat e Tanzimatit, duke u intemuar dy herë, luftëtari që tri herë mori pjesë në betejat për të mbrojtur trevat shqiptare dhe që, në agoninë e vdekjes, tha: "Kam pasë uzdajë me dekë para dushmanit të vërtetë" e që, aqhijshëm e ngriti në art, përjetësisht, i madhi De Rada, permes thirrjes së Milosaos: 

"Erdhi dita e Arbërit!
Domosdo: vdekja do vijë 
dhe mbi shtrat, po të mos bijem 
përpara shtëpive tona!"

Referenca 


1 Daut ef. Boriçi, Ditar, dorëshkrim (sipas, H. Bushatit  "Shkodra dhe motet")
2. Kasem Taipi, "Zana popullore", Shkodër, viti 1932. fq.73, 91.
3. Musa Boriçi, Ditar, doreshkrim (sipas H. Bushatit "Shkodra dhe motet")
4. Kasem Taipi, v.c.
5. Hamdi Bushati. "Lufta e shqiptarëve me malazeste". Rev. "Diturija", nr.6, v.1928, fq.210-217. 
6. Hamdi Bushali, "Shkodra dhe motet", dorëshkrim.
7. Po aty.
8- Zija Shkodra, "Kronika e M.Sirrit", (Buletini i Shk-encave Shoqërore, Tiranë, 1957, fq. 203-205 si dhe almanaku "Shkodra", nr.2. 1962, fq. 1 39-150.
9. Hamdi Bushati, "Shkodra dhe niotet" v.c.
10. Hamdi Bushati, -'Dituria", nr.6, prill 1928, fq.210-217.
11. Zija Shkodra, "Shqipnia në kohen e Tanzimatit", Tirane, 1959, fq.55-56, 58-59.
12. Kristo Frasliëri, -'Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit", vol. 1, Tirane, 1989, fq. 132.
13. Po aty, Raporti 73, Shlodër. 24 dhjetor 1877.
14. Historia e Shqipërisë, 11, l'iranë, 1984, fq. 182-183.
15. Po aty.
16. Hamdi Bushati, "Shkodra dhe motet", v.c.
17. Po aty, Ditari i Daut Boriçit. 

Për këtë punim është shfrytëzuar edhe kjo literaturë 

1. D. N. Nikaj : Hilistorija e Shqypnies", Shkodër, vv. 1917, fq. 170, 176-77. 
2. L. Mile : "Kryengritjet popullore ne v. 1 830-1877",'I'iraiie, 1962, fq. 1 00-1 01.
3. J. Kastrati : "Figura te ndrituna te Rilindjes Kombëtare", Shkodër, v. 1963, fq. 123.
4. Xh. Repishti : "[3urinie vendase për sh. 19-te", (Btilet. i 1 1,P, or. 1, Shkodër, v. 1973, fq. 73).
5. K. Frastieri "Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit" I, Tiranë, v. 1989, fq. 132. 
6. K.Prifti "Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit në dokumentat osmane", Tiranë, V. 1978.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

HAFIZ MUSA DËRGUTI 
( 1888 -1961 )


 Të vjetrit e kanë njohur mirë Hafiz Musa Dërgutin, atë hoxhë të nderuar prei të gjithëve, i shquar për devotshmërinë e tij të thellë, atë hoxhë që gjithnjë ishte pranë nevojtarit, pranë halleve dhe shqetësimeve të njerëzve. Kudo që kishte një hall, kudo në familjet e Shkodrës e të katundeve për rreth që kishte një mosmarrëveshje, do të gjendej Hafiz Musaja me fjalën e tij, me dashamirësinë e me autoritetin e tij për të qetësuar zemrat e plagosura, për të shuar gjakrat e ndezur, për të pajtuar e afruar vëllain me vëllanë, burrin me gruan, familjen me familje, fisin me fis. 


E të gjitha këto i bënte për hir të Zotit, duke sakrifikuar kohën e çmuar, pa marrë parasysh lodhjen e mundimet e jo rrallë, duke përballuar shpenzime shpeshherë edhe të rënda. Përkushtimi dhe devotshmëria e tij, e shoqëruar me vullnetin e përpjekjet e shumta e të parreshtura bënë që dituria e aftësitë në drejtimin e veprimtarive fetare në lagjen ku shërbente, në xhaminë e Shaban efendisë, të lidheshin fort, gjithnjë e më tepër me jetën e popullit, me preokupimet e hallet e tij. E këto halle të jetës shoqërore të përditshme, në raste të caktuara merrnin karakter të theksuar atdhetar e politik, prandaj Hafiz Musaja, edhe pse klerik i devotshëm, u bë një udhëheqës shpirtëror në shumë fusha të veprimtarisë shoqërore, kryesisht të jetës familjare, por edhe një luftëtar me armë në dorë kundër pushtuesit, një kundërshtar i paepur kundër asaj ideologjie antikombëtare, kundër polîtikës dhe ideologjisë komuniste, kundër ateizmit, që si murtajë kaloi mbi vendin tonë.

Në kujtimet e veta Z. Tom Lec Marku, një bashkëvuajtës i Hafiz Dërgutit në burgjet e diktaturës komuniste, shkruan: "Ishte fetar e jo fanatik, për të çdo njeri, si katolik, si mysliman ishte kreaturë e Zotit. Fort i ndershëm, guximtar ku s'ka ma, dai (dorëdhanës) për gjithkënd, i jepte kujtdo çka kishte. Atdhetar i shquem, bashkëpunëtor i Opozitës, antikomunist i vendosun. Kështu e kam njoftë Hafiz Musa Dërgutin".1

Musa Dërguti u lind në Shkodër, më 3.3.1888, në një familje të vjetër shkodrane. Shtëpia e Ethem Dërgutit më parë ishte në lagjen e njohur "Dërgutej ", ku edhe gjendej njëra nga xhamitë më të vjetra te qytetit. Në këtë lagje jetuan shumë familje të shquara që lanë gjurmë të pashlyera në historinë tonë kombëtare: e Dervishëve, e Sokolëve, etj. Ethemi, babai i Musait, me djersë e me punë të ndershme do t'ia shtonte nderin e pasurinë familjes. Ai do të rriste djem të nderuar e punëtorë të shquar, që u dalluan me shenjë ne Pazarin e Shkodrës, ku kishin 7 dyqanet e veta e ku tregtonin kryesisht bylmetna e sende të tjera ushqimore, pa përmendur tokat (ara e livadhe) në Mëhallën e Re (në bregun e liqenit) dhe sidomos në fshatin Trush, ku edhe kullotnin tufat e bagëtive, kryesisht lopë dhe dele. Në këtë mjedis pune të ndershme, në këtë mjedis të edukatës së një tradite të nderuar qytetare e fetare u rrit Musai, i cili më vonë do të bëhej një nga hoxhallarët më të nderuar të qytetit të vet.

Mes katër djemve të Ethem Dërgutit, Abdylit, Zyberit Musait dhe Qamilit, vetëm djali i tretë iu përkushtua studimeve fetare teologjike, duke kapërcyer shkallët e përgatitjes në këtë fushë të nderuar, por, që kërkonte një përkushtim të veçantë. Musai mësimet fillestare i mori ne gjirin e familjes së vet, por edhe në mejtepin e lagjes "Ndocej", një mejtep që edhe shkolla më e vjetër do të përulej me nderim para tij, sepse këtu mësuan bijtë e nderuar të shumë familjeve të shquara të qytetit tonë. Kujtoni familjen Boksi, nga gjiu i se cilës doli Haxhi Idrizi i famshëm, familjen Myftia, prej së cilës dolën gjithë ata myderrizë e myfti, ndera e qytetit dhe e gjithë Shqipërisë. Kujtoni Sali Ef. e Madh, Abdullah Ef. Myftinë, Sali Ef. Myftinë, familjen Repishti, kujtoni myderrizin e shquar, Hafiz Ibrahimin, familjen Kraja, kujtoni teologun e përmendur Hafiz Aliun; familjen Bomnori, e kush nuk e kujton me respekt Haxhi Sheh Shaban Domnorin; familjen Kruja, kujtoni mistikun e luftëtarin Sheh Ali Kruj a, etj, etj. Këtu fitoi shtysat për të vazhduar studimet e mëtejshme në fushat e ndryshme të diturisë islame. Vazhdoi studimet në Medresenë e Pazarit, ku punuan e studiuan shumë personalitete të kulturës islame, që kishte qenë arenë e gjithë atyre përpjekjeve për luftë kundër pushtuesve turq e mësymjeve grabitqare të Malit të Zi e të Serbisë. Kur gjurmët e plagët e luftërave ende nuk ishin mbyllur në Shkodër, djali i ri filloi mësimet. Duke parë zellin e tij në mësime, nisur edhe nga tradita shkodrane që nxënësit më të mirë t'i dërgonte për studime në Stamboll, që ishte jo vetëm kryeqyteli i Perandorisë turke, por edhe kryeqyteti i kulturës e i diturisë, Musain e dërguan të vazhdonte shkollën, falë edhe mundësive ekonomike. Për përgatitjen e studentëve, për hapjen e medreseve në vend apo për bursat e jashtme, pushtuesi turk asnjëherë nuk ka dhënë subvencione. Kanë qenë vetë qytetarët shkodranë që i kanë hapur mejtepet apo medresetë, ata vetë me shpenzimet e familjes apo me ndihmat e bamirësve i kanë dërguar bijtë për studime.

Megjithë interesimin tonë, familja nuk ka qenë në gjendje të na sigurojë dëftesën e mbarimit të medresesë, gjë që nuk na habit aspak, duke marrë parasysh se nëpër çfarë vuajtjesh kaloi e gjithë familja e Hafiz Musait në burgjet e intemimet e panumurta, në të gjitha viset e Shqipërisë.

Në Stamboll Hafiz Musai u njoh me kulturën e diturinë e gjerë islame, fitoi përgatitjen serioze fetare, u njoh me jetën e një qendre të madhe politike, ekonomike e shkencore. Natyrisht, asgjë e bukur dhe madhështore që përjetoi në Stamboll nuk e habiti studentin shqiptar. Ai, si shumë të tjerë para tij, mendjen e kishte te Shkodra e largët. Atje e priste familja, atje e priste detyra e përhapjes së fjalës së mirë, paqës e mirësisë mes njerëzve. As që i shkonte mendja të harrohej mbas një jete të zhurmshme të kryeqytetit, pëfkundrazi e tërhiqte qetësia e qytetit të vet me të gjitha të mirat që sjell ideja në shërbim të popullit, të idealeve të larta njerëzore, që mishëroheshin në ajetet e Kur'anit të madhërueshëm dhe në Hadithet e Profetit a. s. E hoxha i ri, me plot përkushtim e vendosmëri u kthye në atdhe, u kthye në Shkodër, pranë familjes e miqve.

Detyrën fetare e filloi në xhaminë e Shaban Efendisë. Kjo ka qenë një xhami shumë e vjetër në qytetin tonë,2 e cila u pat shembur e në trojet e saj është ndërtuar më vonë punishta e zhugës, në lagjen "Salo Halili", e njohur nga banorët e vjetër të Shkodrës, në një pjesë të saj si lagjja, "Shaban Efendisë". Nuk e dimë nëse lagjja mori emrin e xhamisë apo e kundërta. Është një rast i rrallë që, këtu e filloi dhe këtu e mbaroi detyrën e tij në shërbim të banorëve të asaj lagjeje, që ishte kufi me lagjen ku banonte hoxha i nderuar. Derisa e arrestuan, këtu u fal, këtu u priu banorëve si imam, këtu predikoi çdo ditë të xhuma, këtu banorët e lagjes dëgjuan fjalën e urtë e shpresëdhënëse të Hafiz Musasë. Shumë e dashur u bë kio xhami disi në skajin jugperëndimor të qytetit, sidomos për gratë e të gjitha lagjeve përreth. Në ligjëratat e Hafiz Dërgutit për familjen, për rolin e nënës në edukatë, për marrëdhëniet bashkëshortore, për marrëdhëniet e detyrat e prindërve ndaj fëmijëve e të fëmijëve ndaj prindërve, për marrëdhëniet me fqinjët, me farefisin e me gjithë të tjerët në shoqëri, krijoi e ngjalli shumë interes në gratë e Shkodrës, saqë xhamija ishte e mbushur plot gjithnjë e fjala e Hafiz Dërgutit ngjallte shpresë, mirësi, paqe, harmoni familjare, mirëkuptim e dashuri mes njerëzve.

Hafiz Dërguti nuk ishte i specializuar në sociologji, por duke jetuar mes njerëzve, që i donte aq shumë, në gëzimet e hidhërimet e tyre kërkonte që me burimin e mësimeve të besimit islam, të zbuste sadopak zemrat e njerëzve, t'ua lehtësonte dhëmbjet, që jo rrallë shkakton jeta, t'i drejtonte e t'u ndriçonte rrugën drejt së mirës, së vërtetës, drejtësisë e mirëkuptimit, drejt rrugës që predikon feja islame.

E kjo e bëri atë shumë të dashur për çdo familje shkodrane. Ai ishte i mirëpritur kudo, nderohej e respektohej fjala e tij. Kudo që ai shkonte, hidhej një rreze shprese, burim mirëkuptimi e harmonie njerëzore.

Hafiz Musa Dërguti, duke qenë gjithnjë pranë popullit të vet, jetoi me hallet e tij, ishte për krah tij edhe në çastet më të vështira jo vetëm me fjalën e tij bindëse, por, kur qe nevoja, edhe duke rrokur armët për interesat kombëtare. Ai kështu ndiqte një traditë të hershme të prijësve të shquar fetarë, si: Ahmet Efendi Kalaja, Sheh Shamia, Sali Efendi Hylja, Daut Boriçi, Jusuf Efendi Tabaku, Haxhi Idriz Boksi, Haxhi Hafiz Abaz Golemi etj., të cilët, në raste rreziku për atdheun, krahas fjalës së urtë kishin rrokur armët në luftë kundër pushtuesve turq, serbë e malazesë.

Në gusht të vitit 1920 forcat ushtarake jugosllave pushtuan Këlmendin, Kastratin, Shkrelin e Koplikun. Për të përballuar agresionin jugosllav u rreshtuan në front mbi 3000 luftëtarë shqiptarë, të ardhur nga Shkodra e rrethet e tjera. Mes tyre ishte edhe Hafiz Musa Dërguti, i cili, siç tregojnë, luftoi me trimëri të rrallë. Ai u bë një shembull guximi dhe burrërie, duke përballuar vështirësi e rreziqe të shumta. Bashkëkohësit tregojnë se, kur një shok i luftës u plagos rëndë, Hafiz Musai e nxori nga beteja përmes breshërive të plumbave dhe e mbajti në krah nga kodrat e Mosekut, deri në spitalin e Shkodrës. Ky akt trimërie e sakrifice ruhet ende i freskët në kujtesën e bashkëkohësve.

Vitet 1920 -1924 janë plot tensione politike. Shkodra është një vatër e nxehtë e ngjarjeve të shënuara që kalonte vendi ynë. Hafiz Musai merr pjesë aktive në këto ngjarje dhe përkrah forcat e opozitës. Mbas përmbysjes së regjimit të Fan Nolit, afërsisht mbas 3-4 javësh ai arrestohet dhe mbahet në gjendje arresti për afro 2 muaj.

Me të kanë qenë të burgosur Hafiz Ibrahim Repishti, Dom Pjetër Tusha nga Shiroka etj"3 Me ndërhyrjen e klerit të lartë mysliman lirohet nga burgu.

Kur fillojnë të përhapen në vendin tonë idetë komuniste, Hafiz Musai kupton rrezikun e tyre dhe bëhet një luftëtar i vendosur kundër kësaj ideologjie me aq pasoja për vendin tonë. Që nga viti 1925 nga shumë hoxhallarë të shquar demaskohet ideologjia komuniste. Mund të kujtojmë këtu artikujt e Hafiz Ali Korçës apo librin e njohur të Hafiz Ali Krajës për rrezikun e bolshevizmit në Shqipëri.

Në vitet 1939-1944, kur idetë komuniste u propaganduan në mënyrë më të organizliar, në qytetin e Shkodrës Hafiz Musai është ndër kundërshtarët më të vendosur. Ai në tubime të ndryshme, spontane apo dhe në xhami fliste për rrezikun e madh që do të sillte triumfi i komunizmit në Shqipëri. Ata që e kanë dëgjuar, tregojnë se Hafiz Musai zbërthente dëmet e mëdha që do të pësonte morali dhe personaliteti i njeriut, familja, prona e atdheu, e sidomos theksonte natyrën gjakatare e kriminale të komunistëve, që vrasjen e njeriut e kishin si një gjë tepër të zakontë.

Me një propagande të tillë, Hafiz Musai ishte bërë një figurë mjaft e rrezikshme për grupin komunist të Shkodrës, i cili e dënoi atë me vdekje...".4 Por nga frika e një konfrontimi popullor, kjo masë dënimi nuk u zbatua. Djemtë e ruanin gjithnjë babain: Fejziu, Hamiti dhe Eqeremi edhe kërcënuan ndonjë nga krerët komunistë të qytetit. Për siguri, Hafiz Musai shoqërohej nga shtëpia në xhami prej dy besimtarëve që i kishte komshinj, vëllezërit Ymer e Hamza Troshani.

Ky qëndrim antikomunist i Hafiz Dërgutit është i njohur prej të gjithëve. Aq më tepër e provon veprimtaria e tij më vonë, burgosja, dënimi e përndjekja e gjithë familjes. Prandaj edhe na duket disi i çuditshëm mendimi i shprehur nga At Zef Pëllumbi për Hafiz Efendiun. Ja çfarë shkruhet në librin e kujtimeve "Rrno vetëm për me tregue":

- Ashtu asht ! Tamam e ke më thotë ai (Hafiz Musa Dërguti, shënimi im) - Tanë qëllimi asht për me u zhdukë, sepse ju e keni pregatitë popullin qysh me kohë për këtë ditë tue e tregue se çka asht komunizmi: dushman i Allahut, pa Din e pa Iman. Ju nuk i keni lanë me hi kurrkund ndër malsitë tueja. Puna jonë ndryshej. Lene që nuk i njifshim aspak se çka janë kta komunistat, bile edhe i ndihmuem këta kodosha demek se po bajn luftë kundra taljanit e duelen njaty në Postribë, u shpërndanë nepër shpija tue hangër e tue pi. Aman, aman ! Çfarë edepsyzash ishin pasë kenë : Lene ma që thojshin se Komandanti i tyne i madh ishte Enver Hoxha, tamam një Hoxhë i dijtun, por edhe kur mblidheshin aty nën hije të fikut e nuk e prekshin asnji kokërr edhe sikur t'i lutej i zoti i shpisë. "Jooo, thojshin na nuk kemi si e prekim gjanë e popullit: asht gjynah i madh !" E shife tash se çfarë gjynahit! Ala nuk e kanë mbllaçitë bukën që u dhanë postribsit: në gojë e kanë, e po i pushkatojnë pa mëshirë si me kenë tue therë bagti në kasaphane. Vetëm ju i paskeni njoftë mirë se kush janë, sepse keni dijtë me e kndue edhe atë faqen e fundit të librit të tyne. Allah, o Perëndi ! Vetëm ti mund të na heqësh qafe tanë kta edepsyza !"5

Sipas autorit, Hafiz Dërguti s'i kishte pas njohur komunistët "lene që nuk i njifshim aspak se çka janë kta komunistat, bile edhe i ndihmuem kta kodosha demek..." E, jo vetëm Hafiz Dërguti, por mbarë myslimanët, sepse sipas autorit, Hoxhë Efendiu flet në shumës, pra të gjithë hoxhallarët, të gjithë myslimanët, s'i kishin njohur, madje edhe i kishin ndihmuar.

Vetëm kleri katolik i paskësh njohur, vetëm ai e paskësh përgatitur popullin "tue tregue se çka asht komunizmi".

Aq më tepër, Hafiz Efendiu deklaron me gojën e vet (sipas autorit) se "Komandanti i tyne i madh ishte Enver Hoxha, tamam nji hoxhë i dijtun..." e në të kundërt "Vetëm ju i paskeni njoftë mirë se kush j anë..."

Jo, At Zefi, nuk është kështu, këto janë vetëm sajime. Ju keni shkruar të kundërtën e asqj që ka menduar e ka bërë Hafiz Musa Dërguti.

Për të argumentuar sa thamë, po sjellim vetëm dy shënime nga njerëz që e kanë njohur mirë Hafiz Musain.

Z. Eqerem Dërguti, i biri, shkruan: "Si klerik ishte antikomunist i vendosur. Ky qëndrim buronte në radhë te pare nga fakti se ideologjia komuniste mohonte Zotin. Ai thoshte : "Komunistët janë të pafe, ai që nuk beson në Zotin, s'ka moral, s'ka frikë nga çdo veprim, edhe i mbrapshtë po të jetë.

Sapo nisi në qytetin e Shkodrës veprimtaria e organizuar komuniste, Musa Dërguti filloi në çdo moment, në xhami, në rrugë e kudo ta denonconte farën e keqe të komunizmit. Mbahen mend, veçanërisht replikat e forta që bënte në vitet 1936, 1937 me të rinjtë komunistë. Në këto diskutime të gjata ai shquhej për forcën e argumentimit fetar dhe paralajmëronte rrezikun e madh të komunizmit dhe pasojat e tij për vendin tonë.

Forcat komuniste, që në atë kohë e konsideronin Hafizin pengesë dhe njeri të rrezikshëm, sepse gjatë viteve 1941-1944, kur lëvizja komuniste në Shqipëri u fuqizua, ai me këmbëngulje vazhdonte ta demaskonte hapur atë. Në vitin 1944 iu fut një letër anonime në shtëpi, me të cilën kërcënohej me vdekje si klerik antikomunist."6

Ndërsa Z. Beqir Ajazi, një bashkëvuajtës në burgun e Burrelit, shkruan për Hafiz Dërgutin: " ... Nepërmjet një zëri ngushëllues prej patriarku, me një kulturë të gjerë sa fetare, aq edhe laike, ai të bënte për vete. Bagazhi i tij i gjerë dhe logjika e fortë bënin që ai të të imponohej. Ky ishte Hafiz Musa Dërguti, që besonte në një Zot të vetëm e të pashoq. Mbi këtë ai nuk bënte asnjë lëshim..." e më poshtë: "Hafiz Musai me dijen e tij të madhe ishte bërë qendër këshillimesh për të gjithë të burgosurit e Burrelit. Nepërmjet shpjegimesh prej kompetenti, fjala e tij hapej tek të gjithë e bënte punën e vet. Kështu ai bëri nacionalistë të vendosur të gjithë ata që i shfaqnin dyshime si rezultat i propagandes komuniste.."7

Burgimi

Mbas luftës filluan menjëherë goditjet ndaj Hafiz Dërgutit. Gjatë vitit 1945 është arrestuar tri herë, duke u mbajtur nën vërejtje 4-5 ditë. Gjatë këtyre ditëve i bënin presione të ndryshme, i thurnin shpifje nga më të ultat, por ai i përballoi me vendosmëri. Në pamundësi për ta përkulur apo për ta korruptuar, u detyruan ta lironin për mungesë provash. Dhe provat u gjetën. Për këtë shërbeu Kryengritja e Postribës me datën 9 shtator 1946. Forcat e sigurimit të shtetit, pasi shuan kryengritjen, pushkatuan shumë fshatarë e qytetarë dhe arrestuan një numër të konsiderueshëm prej burrave të familjeve më të mira të fshatrave dhe të qytetit. E, në mes tyre u arrestua edhe Hafiz Musa Dërguti. 

Ditën e kryengritjes ai ka qenë në Oblikë, ku është takuar me nacionalistin Rasim Gjyrezi, i cili ishte strehuar në fshatin Krebej. Porsa kthehet në qytet, të nesërmen e Kryengritjes së Postribës, në rrugë, tek Çinari i Hoxhëdheut, ndalet nga forcat e sigurimit dhe arrestohet. Ishte data 11. IX. 1946. 

Për shumë muaj rresht u torturua në birucat e sigurimit, po ai qëndroi me trimëri, duke ruajtur dinjitetin e tij si besimtar i devotshëm. 

Bashkëvuajtësi i tij, Z. Tom Lec Marku, kujton: "Në burgun e Fretënve * *, dhoma 47, më bashkuen me të parin njeri, me Hafiz Musa Dërgutin. Tetari Dhimitër Çifliku nga Boboshtica e Korçës, më lidhi me të këmbë e duar. Ashtu të lidhun u prezantuem. Më pyeti Hafiz Musaja: Si ta thonë emnit ? - Tomë Leci, iu përgjegja. 

Iu mbushën sytë me lot, kur më pa aq të ri, ende pa i mbushë 24 vjetët. Në atë kohë i kapi hekurat dhe u përpoq që të m'i lironte pak të mijat. - A po të dhamin ?... 

Ishte njeri dai që bukën e vet e ndante me mue, më bante me zor me hangër. - Ha, se je i ri. Ndërkohë më tha: "A të vjen keq djalë i dashtun, me u falë? - Me gjithë qejf, iu përgjigja, por lutiu Zotit edhe për mue se jam tue vuejtë shumë në tortura. 

U suell nga muri, u çueme në kambë e filloi me u falë. 

Unë nuk i dinja ritet, por veprojshe tue e pa Hoxhën. Unë çohesha e ulesha së bashku me të, sepse ishim të lidhun duer e kambë bashkë. 

Tue mos dijtë se s'ban me folë, i bana me krah, - Lutju Zotit edhe për mue. Ai nuk më ktheu përgjigje.- Mos harro, Hoxhë, lutju Zotit ! Kur e mbaroi faljen e bani selam djathtas e majtas, nisi me folë me mue. - Tomë, më tha, nuk flitet gjatë faljes.- Më fal, i thaçë, e u kondendova kur më tha se ishte falë e lutë për të dy. M'u duk se m'u lehtësuen torturat. Kështu i falte të tana vaktet... 

Edhe kur dilnim me krye nevojën personale, duhet të ecnim të dy së bashku, me të njajtën kambë, fillonte e djathta ime dhe e majta e tij. Sillnim kryet nga ana tjetër..."8 

Ish i burgosuri politik, Z. Ruzhdi Çoba, kujton: "Hafiz Musanë e kam njoftë si hoxhë në burg, kam qenë shumë afër tij, qoftë për edukatën qytetare, qoftë edhe si fetar islam, dojshe me përfitue nga dij et e tij ... Në hetuesi, në Burgun e Kishës vazhdonte me falë të pesë vaktet. Tue qenë se ishte i lidhun me një të burgosun tjetër, i lutet shokut me e krye këtë detyrë fetare. Tue qenë se partneri i lidhun ishte katolik dhe pikërisht Gjon Serreqi, për respekt pranoi me u ulë e me u çue muej me radhë, tue i kërkue hallallek. Besoj se kjo është një gjest i veçantë mirëkuptimi në burgjet komuniste dhe Gjoni më ka thanë : "Ruzhdi, kjo m'u ba refleks dhe jo vetëm që nuk pritojshe me u falë me hafizin, por kishe një farë kujdesi me e ndigjue orën e kishës, kur vinte ora e faljes..."9 

Lidhur me qëndrimin në hetuesi flitet edhe në një artikull të gazetës "Balli i Kombit".10 

Pas shumë muaj torturash e nisën për ta gjykuar në gjyqin e popullit. "Shumë muaj pas, të pafuqishëm, me lot në sytë i pamë të kalonin në mes të një turme që bërtiste me zemrim, të lidhur me pranga dy e nga dy. Ishin 39 vetë e ndërmjet tyre ishin françeskani Pater Gjon Shllaku, seminaristët Mark Çuni e Gjon Shllaku, profesori Gjelosh Luli dhe Hafiz Dërguti, një drejtues mysliman."11 

Mbas një gjyqi të inskenuar dhe me akuze false, Gjykata Ushtarake e Qarkut të Shkodrës e deklaroi fajtor për "Krimin si armik i popullit, neni 2 dhe 3, ligji 372. 

Sipas regjistrit të Gjendjes Gjyqësore të Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, në numrin e Protokollit 7596 theksohet se "Për të quajturin Musa Dërguti, i biri i Ethemit dhe i Meleqes, lindur në Shkodër, me vendimin Nr. 463, dt. 27.11.1947, nga Gjykata Ushtarake Shkodër është deklaruar fajtor për krimin si armik i popullit, neni 2 dhe 3 të ligjit 372, dënuar me 10 (dhjetë) vjet privim lirie dhe heqjen e së drejtës Civile."12 

Gjithashtu, në një shkresë tjetër, lëshuar nga Ministria e Rendit Publik, Drejtoria e Administratës së Burgjeve theksohet se "Z. Musa Ethem Dërguti, i vitlindjes 1888, në bazë të regjistrit themeltar Nr.1, me numër rendor 5264 është arrestuar më 11.09.1946 dhe liruar më 8.11.1956."13 

Nga këto dy dokumente theksojmë se, megjithë përpjekjet tona për t'u njohur me dosjen gjyqësore dhe dosjen hetimore të Hafiz Musa Dërgutit, nuk qe e mundur, sepse Gjykata e Rrethit të Shkodrës nuk pranoi të na i vinte në dispozicion." Kuptojmë se Hafiz Musa Dërguti është arrestuar më datën 11.9.1946, të nesërmen e Kryengritjes së Postribës, është gjykuar më datën 27.11.1947, është mbajtur në hetuesi për një vit, dy muaj e 16 ditë. Pra, që nga 11 shtatori 1946 e deri më 27 nëntor 1947, ky hoxhë i nderuar, krejtësisht i pafajshëm është torturuar në birucat e sigurimit të shtetit për të arritur që të shpallet armik i popullit e të dënohet me 15 vjet nga pretenca e Prokurorit e të merret vendimi nga trupi gjykues i drejtuar nga Aranit Çela me 10 vjet heqje lirie dhe heqjen e së drejtës civile. Është për t'u theksuar se Hafiz Dërguti nuk përfitoi nga asnjë lloj amnistie dhe i ka vuajtur plotësisht të gjitha vitet e dënimit, madje ka bërë edhe 2 muaj burg më shumë se dhjetë vitet e dënimit. E të gjitha këta, në burgun famëkeq të Burrelit. Ai, me sa duket, ka qenë një armik shumë i rrezikshëm i popullit (kupto i regjimit komunist). 

Dëshirojmë të theksojmë se, kur u arrestua Hafiz Musa Dërguti ishte në moshën 56 vjeçare dhe doli nga burgu mbi 66 vjeç, plak i lodhur. Hafiz Musa Dërguti dënohet në bazë të ligjeve komuniste dhe cilësohet armik i popullit, ndërsa e gjithë veprimtaria e tij gjatë gjithë jetës provon fare qartë se ka qenë një mik i të gjithëve, një propagandues i paqës, i mirësisë, i mëshirës, i devotshmërisë, njeri i aftë për t'iu gjetur prane njerezve në hallet e shqetësimet familjare, në brengat e mosmarrëveshjet që ka çdo ditë jeta. Ai gjithnjë me fjalën e urtë, me autoritetin e devotshmërinë e tij ishte mik i ngushtë, i çdo familjeje, i çdo nevojtari, ishte mik i popullit, ishte një atdhetar i shquar. Po ku pyeste gjyqi ushtarak komunist për këto ? Ai me shpatën e luftës së klasave nuk bënte dallime, donte terror e këtë nuk e kursente kundër askujt, pa marrë parasysh asnjëri, asnjë fakt, sado kuptimplotë që të ishte. Kështu Hafiz Dërguti çohet në fillim në Burgun e Madh e pastaj në burgun e Burrelit. 

Lidhur me jetën e tij të mjerë në këto burgje, me vuajtjet që kaloi dhjetë vjet në ato biruca të llahtarshme dëshmitarët flasin vetëm në një drejtim, theksojnë vetëm një fakt : Hafiz Musa Dërguti nuk u ankua asnjëherë, nuk e humbi aspak besimin në ditën e bardhë të lirisë, ishte optimist e me këtë optimizëm i frymëzonte të gjithë. Z. Ruzhdi Çoba i përfundon kujtimet e veta me këto fjalë : "Ky qe Hafiz Musa Dërguti që kam njoftë vetë. I durueshëm. Kur mori vesht se i kishin internue familjen, gjë që i shkaktoi shumë dhimbje, i lutei Zotit ditë e natë. Në fakt ndej shumë vite në burg, por kurrë nuk u mërzit, gjithnjë jepte kurajo e shpresë, sidomos të rinjve. Gjithmonë optimist, optimist, optimist, megjithëse ishte në moshë të pleqnisë".14 

Për të treguar besimin e thellë e optimizmin e Hafiz Dërgutit po citojmë një fragment nga artikulli i Z. Beqir Ajazit: "Njëherë më doli gjumi shumë heret. Sipas ndërrimit të rojeve, kuptova se ishte ora 3 pas mesnate. U mërzita injaft, se e dija që, me t'u zgjuar njëherë, gjumi arratisej përfundimisht prej meje dhe ua linte vendin brengave e dhëmbjeve, që s'kish melhem që t i zbuste. Në këtë kohë vura re se Hafizi i kish hapur sytë. I shkrirë i tëri në hallet e mija unë e harrova për një çast respektin që i detyrohesha dhe kështu guxova dhe i thashë: 

Efendi, a thua vallë se nuk pati Zot fare dhe ne e humbëm jetën ashtu kot së koti, duke i dhënë rast komunizmit të na hajë për mish pëllumbi? 

Me këtë pyetje unë nuk prisnja nga ai ndonjë leksion teologjik, por donja vetëm njëfarë ngushëllimi, sa për të qetsuar pak shpirtin tim të cfilitur. E pashë që ai u nevrikos me mua, ngriti kokën nga jasteku dhe me ata sy që i shndrisnin fort, duke e ngritur gishtin tregues në formë kërcënimi, filloi të më fliste me zemrim: 

- A e di ti sa vjeç jam? Sa vjet burg kam bërë dhe sa më kanë mbetur për të bërë? Po, a ta merr mendja ty se me të vërtetë Hafiz Musai i plotëson edhe të gjitha këto vjet dhe del e shkon në shtëpi i gjallë? 

- Jo, në të vërtetë jo. 

- E pra shiko këtu, vërja veshin mirë këtyre fjalëve, se nuk ke për t'i dëgjuar kurrë prej gojës sime. Nëqoftëse Hafiz Musa Dërguti vdes në burg, atëherë rri i qetë e pa kurrfarë frike se Zot nuk ka fare, por ama, nëse Musai del prej burgut e shkon e vdes në shtëpi të vet, atëherë të jesh i sigurt se ka një Zot që e rregullon në harmoni të plotë të gjithë rruzullin. Kjo vuajtje që po heqim ne, nuk është tjetër, veçse një shkallë ngritjeje shpirtërore që na çoi Zoti për të na nisur drejt përsosmërisë. 

Me të mbaruar këto fjalë, ai e vuri rishtazi kryet në jastëk dhe hyri në atë fazë ku shiheshin vetëm buzët që lëviznin dhe vetëm një Zot e dinte nëse ai po flinte apo i lutej Atij. 

Nuk kishin kaluar akoma mirë as dy vjet nga lirimi im prej burgut të Burrelit, kur një ditë dikush trokiti në portën e shtëpisë time. Ishte postjeri që më dorëzoi një telegram. E hapa atë me një farë habie, sepse s'kisha marrë kurrë letër as telegram prej askujt, qyshse kisha dalë nga burgu. 

-"Hafiz Musai sosi në shtëpi dhe ju pret. Familja." 

Nuk mund t'u besonja syve të mij. Më dukej fare e pamundur. Madje, për t'u siguruar se nuk isha në kllapinë e një ëndërre, ia dhashë dikuj që të ma lexonte ... Vetëm atëherë më ranë në mend fjalët që më kish thënë Musa Dërguti atë natë ... Kuptimi i këtij telegrami donte të thoshte : "A e shikon pra dhe a e kupton provën që të kam dhënë dikur se KA NJË ZOT QË ËSHTË I VETËM E I PASHOQ ?"15 

Optimizmin e Hafiz Dërgutit, besimin në jetën, besimin për vazhdimësinë e saj mund ta shohim fare qartë edhe në këtë bisedë që po shënojmë më poshtë, dhënë nga At Zef Pëllumi në Burgun e Madh të Shkodrës. Hafizi, duke parë tek seminaristi një djalë të ri edhe në rrethanat e errta të burgjeve komuniste e ka mendjen te jeta, te vazhdimi i saj, tek rrjedha e saj e natyrshme, tek fejesa e martesa e prandaj, në konfidencë e me dashamirësinë që e karakterizonte, i thotë : "A din Zef se gjithë këtyne netëve, në këtë zallahi që ka dhoma jonë po na kalon nata pa fjetë dhe kam mendue për ly?... 

Shif, me çka dij unë, ti nuk je prift si kta tjerët. Prandaj tue mendue me vedi gjithë natën pa gjumë kam thanë : Asht një vajzë tamam perri. E njof une. E bukur ... ajo ma! I ka flokët e verdhë valë-valë, që i bien mbrapa deri poshtë brezit. Aman o Perendi, tamam një perri. Asht shpijes së mirë. Për hise i takojnë dy shpija. Shif, kur të më vijë në takim, unë po u çoj fjalë për ty. Mos më thuej jo. Jam unë dorëzanë për gjithçka. Kurrgja ma të bukur e ma të mirë nuk ka krijue Perendija se martesën. Asht e mirë dhe ambël mjalta? E pra nuk i rrin kurrkund afër grues së mirë ! Me të qitë Zoti nji grue të mirë, të bukur, të pastër, të bahet jeta xhenet. Ajo vajza që mendoj unë asht me të vërtetë një perri..."16 

Cilësitë e larta morale dhe burrëria e Hafiz Dërgutit dalin qartë në pah në kushtet e rënda të jetës së burgut. Të gjithë ata që kanë pasur latin e keq të kalojnë vitet në këto burgje së bashku me të, theksojnë se ai ishte zemërmirë, gjithnjë pranë nevojtarëve, shembull i lartë qëndrushmërie. Ai ia hiqte vetes kafshatën e gojës për ta ndarë me të tjerët. Tom Lec Marku e quan "Dai (dorëdhanës) për gjithkënd, i jepte kujtdo çka kishte", ndërsa Beqir Ajazi shkruan . "Kalova pranë tij dhe i bëra shërbim 40 muaj dhe po aq herë u kam shpërndarë të mjeruarve të kaushit kushedi sa sheqer, vaj, oriz, djathë etj. pa marrë parasysh gjellët e gatuara, të cilat me aq mundim e sakrifica bliheshin me të shtrenjtë e transportoheshin nga Shkodra në Burrel". 

Prej ushqimeve që i dërgonte familja mbante për vete vetëm ullinjtë, me të cilët ushqehej, e të gjitha të tjerat ua shpëmdante nevojtarëve, të cilët nuk kishin ndihma nga familjarët. 

Hafiz Dërguti ishte një hoxhë i ditur, që për problemet e fesë islame dhe të sheriatit nuk bënte lëshime, por megjilhë këtë ishte tolerant, predikonte paqë e mirëkuptim mes njerëzve, mes besimtarëve të feve të ndryshme. At Zef Pllumi mes tjerave shkruan: " ... hoxha jo vetëm ishte shumë tolerant, por edhe shumë mirdashës...","... ai na respektonte (është fjala kur të gjithë klerikët katolikë të dhomës së burgut ku jetonte edhe Hafiz Dërguti. Shënimi ynë) e për këtë kishte stimën e dashuninë e ne të gjithve. Ishte një plak i hijshëm e shumë i sinqertë: na thoshte se gjithë jetën kishte treguar simpati për Klerin Katolik..." E më poshtë At Zefi shkruan : "Hafiz Dërguti ishte shumë i devotshëm, por jo fanatik..." Duke kujtuar jetën e burgut At Zefi thekson një episod shumë interesant : "Nuk shkuen shumë ditë e pa pritë e pa kujtue u hap dera e birucës sonë. Hini mbrenda një oficer madhor....Na pyeti për emën secilin.
- Të gjithë prifta?
- Po të gjithë.
- A shifni çka dort me thanë revolucion ? Deri tash ligjet e borgjezisë priftin e konsiderojshin të paprekshëm, ndërsa na tashti edhe Zotin e biem këtu të shoqnuem me dy polic. Kjo asht forca e Partisë. Po ti Hoxhë Efendi - iu suell Hafiz Dërgutit - çka ban ti këtu?
- Edhe unë si klerikët e tjerë.
- Jo Hoxhë Efendi, ti deri tash na ke mësue se asht sevap me mytë kaurrin, e tash si e kalon ti bashkë me priftën?
- Unë e kaloj shumë mirë me këta - iu përgjegj hoxha. - Na jemi robtë e Zotit. Sa për ato mësime që po thue, asht një dëshmi e rreme: unë kurr nuk kam mësue në mejtep si thue ti.
Ne mos paç kenë ti vetë personalisht - i tha oficen - ka kenë një hoxhë tjetër, krejt si ti: me këtë mjekër të bardhë e të bukur.
- Këtu ndrron loja - iu përgjegj Hafizi - unë jam unë e ai tjetri asht nji tjetër. Në pastë kenë ndonji hoxhë, që të ka mësue ty me vra kaurrat, po ta them troç se ai paska kenë nji hoxhë xhahil e jo nji hoxhë halim!"17 

Hafiz Dërguti ishte një besimtar i devotshëm. Edhe në kushtet e vështira të burgut ai i kryente të gjitha ritet fetare. Jo vetëm falte të pesë vaktet, por edhe agjëronte ramazanin. Me shembullin e tij, por edhe si rezultat i punës së Hafiz Dërgutit, mund të them me bindje të plotë se ato tri vjet që kam qenë unë atj e, nuk ka mbetur mysliman pa e agjëruar ramazanin..."18 

Lidhur me vullnetin e bindjen e tij ndaj ibadeteve fetare islame po sjellim edhe një shembull kuptimplotë, që na e sjell në kujtimet e veta Z. Ruzhdi Çoba. "Hafizi u sëmur nga adenidet. Jo vetëm ai, por edhe të burgosurit e tjerë u shqetësuan dhe kërkuan nga familja e tij të siguroheshin streptomicina për të shëruar sëmundjen. Ilaçet erdhën, kur për besimtarët myslimanë kishte filluar ramazani. Edhe pse në Kur'an lejohet besimtari islam të mos agjërojë për arsye sëmundjeje, Hafizi nuk pranoi të mjekohet, por vazhdoi i bindur thellësisht të mos e prishte ramazanin. Mbas 30 ditësh, për çudinë e të gjithëve, Hafiz Dërguti nuk kishte më nevojë të mjekohej, ai ishte shëruar plotësisht nga sëmundja. Këtë Zotni Ruzhdiu e shpjegon si mrekulli të të Plotfuqishmit. Por ne do të shtonim edhe një faktor tjetër psikologjik, që na duket me shumë rëndësi. Ilaçet kanë rolin e vet në mjekimin e sëmundjeve, por bindja e njeriut ndaj detyrës, përkushtimi i tij, gjendja e tij shpirtërore në shumë raste janë shumë më të fuqishme se çdo medikament. E Hafiz Dërguti e përballoi sëmundjen me vullnetin e tii, me durimin e tij, me përkushtimine bindjen e thellë ndaj të madhit Zot, me devocionin e tij ndaj detyrës islame. Ky është një ilaç më i fuqishëm se çdo medikament. Ai kishte besim në jetën, ai nuk iu përkul asnjëherë mjerimeve të burgut, nuk i humbi kurrë shpresat. Ai i ishte mbështetur Zotit të madh e mëshirëplotë. E kush tjetër mund të arrinte që t'i shpëtonte aq e aq të burgosur që kaluan në torturat çnjerëzore, që jetuan në qelitë e errëta e plot lagështirë, në të ftohtin acar, që u zhytën në baltën e zezë të kënetave, mes shushunjave gjakpirëse, në punët cfilitëse, pa ushqim, pa e ngopur njëherë barkun me bukë e pa gjumë në sy, veç besimit në jetën, veç mbështetjes në mëshirën e të madhit Zot? 

Hafiz Dërguti ka qenë sa i dashur dhe i dhëmbshur, aq edhe krenar, trim e burrëror. Me punën e tij, me sjellj en, me fjalën e tij e ka provuar gjithnjë këtë, jo vetëm duke rrokur armët për t'i dalë zot vendit në çaste të vështira, por në çdo moment ai ka ditur të sillet e të veprojë për të ruajtur dinjitetin e vet, të familjes apo të shokëve me të cilët e kishte lidhur jeta. Nga jeta e burgut tregojnë një rast kuptimplotë, kur Hafiz Dërguti, duke e ndjerë veten të fyer nga sjellja e një polici, pa iu tutur syri fare për pasojat, kapi paguren e ujit dhe i ra kokës me sa fuqi pat. Këtë ngjarje rapsodi popullor Dedë Shyti e përshkruan kështu në vargjet e mëposhtme: 

Policët me pengue banë përpjekje,
Të mos i shërbente Hafizi fesë...
Ia prishen t'falunit qentë e pabesë
Policin e qëlloi tenxhere kresë.19 

Jeta në burgjet komuniste për çdo të dënuar politik është shoqëruar edhe me vuajtje të thellë shpirtërore për fatet e familjes, e cila pësonte përndjekje e keqtrajtime të shumëfishta. Arrestimi i solli jo vetëm Hafizit një jetë plot vuajtje e tortura, por edhe për familjen e tij filloi një kalvar i vërtetë. 

Me 5 prill të vitit 1949 arrestohet e gjithë familja e tij dhe vendoset në burgun e Shkodrës. Nuk mbahet gjatë në Shkodër dhe internohet në Berat, më vonë dërgohet në Tepelenë, në Luzhan të Korçës dhe pastaj izolohen në Kalanë e Portopalermos. Më vonë dërgohen në Tepelenë, Skrapar, Lushnje. Dhe mbas katër vjetësh, më në fund lirohet e shoqja, ndërsa djali i vogël i Hafiz Dërgutit, Sabriu, lirohet pas tetë vjetësh. Dy djemtë e mëdhenj të Hafizit, Fejziu dhe Hamiti, arratisen që në ditët e para, ndërsa djali i tretë, Eqeremi, mbahet në burg edhe katër vjet. 

Burgu, arratisja, papunësia, diskriminimi politik dhe ekonomik, mohimi i shkollës për fëmijët, demaskimet e herëpashershme në lagje publikisht, si armiq të rrezikshëm qenë pranga që e lidhen gjithnjë e më fort gjatë sundimit komunist familjen e Hafiz Musa Dërgutit, vetë atë, gruan e tij, fëmijët, nipërit dhe mbesat. 

E, mendoni plakun e gjorë, kë të qante më parë, hallet e tij në tortura e në mjerimet e burgjeve apo gruan e fëmijët e shpëmdarë nëpër të gjitha skajet më të humbura të vendit, ngrënë e pa ngrënë, strehë e pa strehë, pa u nxënë këmba dhe, nga njëri burg në tjetrin, nga njëri kamp në tjetrin. 

E megjithëkëtë, Hafiz Musa Dërguti dhe familja e tij mbijetoi. Nderi, dinjiteti, krenaria nuk u mposhtën. Ata i qëndruan këtij persekùcioni të shumëfishtë me dinjitet, me besimin e thellë në Zotin e madhërueshëm, me punë të palodhur, duke fituar kështu respektin e të gjithë qytetit. Ata mund të kenë vuajtur edhe për bukën e gojës, mund të kenë bërë punë nga më të rëndat, mund të kenë humbur të drejtën e studimeve, si shumë moshatarë të tjerë, por nderin e dinjitetin e ruajtën thellë, ata s'e humbën kurrë besimin në Zotin, pra, kështu mbijetuan. 

Lirimi nga burgu me 8.11.1956 qe nje ngjarje e gëzueshme për vetë Hafiz Musain, tashmë i plakur dhe i lodhur nga vuajtjet e gjata, për tërë familjen, farefisin e gjithë miqtë e dashamirët. Shtëpia e tij nuk pushoi duke pritur e përcjellur miq që vinin për urim, me gjithë kujdesin e frikën e përhershme që ndjellte persekutimi komunist. 

Hafiz Dërguti vdiq me 15 mars 1961. Përcjellja e xhenazes qe një sfidë për diktaturën komuniste. Qytetarët shkodranë, klerikët e të dy besimeve, fshatarët nga zonat për rreth e shumë miq e shokë të burgjeve e shoqëruan me lotë në sy. Ata kështu shprehnin dhëmbjen e thellë dhe respektin e veçantë për këtë bir të denjë të Shqipërisë, për këtë Hoxhë të nderuar. 

Hafiz Musa Dërguti ka mbetur në kujtimin tonë si një personalitet i shquar i kulturës islame, si një hoxhë i devotshëm, si atdhetar, demokrat dhe antikomuiiist î vendosur, si qytetar i nderuar, si shembëlltyrë e paqes, mirëkuptimit, tolerancës mes njerëzve. 

Edhe sot ruhen në kujtesën popullore shumë shprehje e mendime të tij, si: "Ban mirë në këtë jetë", "Atë që mund të bejsh, mos e le pa ba", "Përpiqu me i ndihmue të tjerët jo vetëm kur janë të varfn, por edhe kur bijnë në fatkeqësi e kanë hallet e jetës". Këto mësime morale të jetës së përditshme, nga të cilat ai udhëhiqej, e bënë Hafiz Musa Dërgutin një "Gjykatës popullor."

Referenca 



1. Tom Lec Marku, nga Shkodra, i burgosur për Lëvizjen e Postribes, arrestuar me1946,bashkevuajtës me H. M. Dërgutin ne burgun e Fretënve, dhorna 47. Kujtime, dorëshkrim, data 26.5.1996, Shkodër.
2. Hamdi Bushati ne vepren "Shkodra ne mote", duke berë fjalë për këtë xhami thekson se ka qene një nga me te vjetrat e qytetit, por pet fat te keq, pllaka e gurtë e vendosur ne urin e saj, nga pakujdesia ështe zhdukur, prandaj edhe nuk ka mundur te përcaktojë datën e ndërtimit.
3. M, Q. Gazeta "Balli i Kombit", e enjte, 12.tetor 1995, fq.6
4. Po aty.
5. At Zef Pllumi, "Rrno vetëm pet me tregue", (Libri i kujtimeve) Pjesa e pare, 1944-195 1, Botues "Hylli i Dritës", 1995, fq. 222.
6. Eqerem Dërguti, "Hafiz Musa Derguti", gazeta "Drita Islame", Viti I i botimit, e enjte, II.Vl. 1992, nr. 12, faqe 3.
7. Beqir Ajazi,,"Se ka një zot që ështe i vetem dhe i pashoq", gazeta"Drita Islame", Viti II i botimit, nr. 1 3 (38), shtator 1993, fq. 3
8. Tomë Lec Marku, Kujtime, dorëshkrim, dhene me datën 26. 05. 1996
9. Ruzhdi Çoba, Kujtime, dorëshkrim, dhëne me datën 15. 6. 1996
10. M.Q. Hafiz Musa Dërguti, "Balli i Kombit" e enite, 12 tetor 1995, fq. 6
11. Mark Kalaj, "Edhe komunistet janë vëllezërit tane", Testamenti i dashurise dhe i paqës i Pader Dajanit, ne librin " 1946-1996 Martiret Jezuitë ne Shqipëri", Milano, 1996, fq. 103,
12. Dëshmi e lëshuar nga Ministria e Drejtesise, Regjistri i Gjendjes Gjyqesore, Nr. i Prot. 7596, Tirane, me 27.V. 1 993.
13. Vertetim i leshuar nga Ministria e Rendit Publik, Drejtoria e Administratës se burgjeve, Tiranë, me 22.09.1993.
14. Ruzhdi Çoba, kujtime, cituar me sipër.
15. Beqir Ajazi, cituar me sipër.
16. At Zef Pliumi, vepër e cituar, fq. 222, 223.
17. At Zef Pllumi, vepër e cituar, fq. 226
18. Beqir Ajazi, cituar me sipër.
19. Dede Shyti, Kronike rapsodike, vjersha, Shkoder 1996, fq.30

----------


## DEN_Bossi

HAFIZ SALI HYLJA
(SALI EFENDIU I VOGEL)
(1820-1900)


Në mungesë të të dhënave të gjëra e të plota, figura e S. Hylos mund të vlerësohet kryesisht në dritën e ngjarjeve që lidhen me mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, sepse pavarësisht se ishte nga Shkodra, pjesën më të madhe të jetës e kaloi në Ulqin, ku kryente detyrën e myderrizit të nderuar, duke përhapur rreze drite diturore e duke përgatitur kuadro të reja.

Një ndër nxënësit e tij qe edhe H. Ali Ulqinaku. Për përgatitjen e tij teologjike gëzonte një reputacion të lartë, si në Shkodër, si në Ulqin. Mendoj se atributi "i Vogël", për ta dalluar nga bashkëkohësi i tij, i mirënjohuri Sali Efendia i Madh, s'duhet të ketë të bëjë me konsiderata të natyrës intelektuale, por, kuptohet  me lartësinë-trupore.

Në momentet kritike të qytetit të Ulqinit ai do të nënshkruajë edhe si autoriteti më i lartë fetar i qytetit, në rolin e myftiut, krahas komandantit të forcave vullnetare ulqinake, Mehmet Becit dhe kryetarit të Degës së Lidhjes, çka tregon se ai qe bërë një ndër figurat autoritare dhe përfaqësuese të qytetit.

Ka mundësi që nga Shkodra të jetë larguar pas ngjarjeve të viteve 1855-1856, për vetë faktin që në listën e të internuarve të asaj kohe, pjesëmarrës e prijës të kryengritjeve popullore të mëparshme, përfshihet dhe emri i H.S.Hylos, siç komenton "Kronika" e M.Sirrit, ku arrestimi dhe internimi i burrave të njohur i përshkruhet tekstualisht kështu: "Me 22 sefer 1273 (22.X.1856) natën e së hanës, në ora dy, myderrizët e famshëm (nënvizimi ynë) Sali ef. i Madh dhe Sali ef. i Vogël, Ahmet Kalaja, Hysen Begu, Hamza Kazazi, Hasan Hoti, Osman Aga, i vëllai dhe Halil Spahia nga Podgorica, të shoqënuem me disa kalorës, u dërguen në Stamboll nw formw internimi. 1) Nisur nga këto fakte, historiani Z.Shkodra bën këtë koment: "Këta persona kanë qenë ndër elementat më aktivë dhe me influencë, që kanë ndihmuar për propagandimin dhe mobilimin e popullit në luftë kundër pushtuesit. Kështu të tre personat e parë ishin ndër përfaqësuesit e shtresës së intelektualëve të kohës, që nuk pajtoheshin aspak me politikën shtypëse të turkut dhe për këtë arsye bile propagandonin kundër kësaj politike tue predikue edhe ide ma të përparueme për çlirimin e vendit.2

Në radhë të parë të tërheq vëmendjen epiteti "të famshëm", që përforcon mendimin e shprehur më lart se H. S. Hylja ishte i një përmase me klerikun tjetër të mirënjohur, në anën tjetër të dy ata, gëzonin një respekt mbarëqytetar edhe si intelektualë, edhe si patriotë të vendosur. Të dhënat e mësipërme dëshmojnë gjithashtu se ai duhet të ketë luajtur një rol parësor në lëvizjen e fuqishme popullore të v.1835, që tronditi administratën turke dhe krijoi një klimë të tensionuar që karakterizoi në vijim marrëdhëniet e qytetarëve me pushtuesit, duke shërbyer si katalizator edhe për lëvizje të tjera të bujshme, siç qe revolta e vegjëlisë shkodrane e vitit 1854 nën udhëheqjen e Sheh Shamisë. Megjithëse mungojnë të dhënat, kemi të drejtën të supozojmë se, dhe nëse ai nuk u implikua drejtpërsëdrejti, s'duhet të ketë qëndruar indiferent ndaj atyre ngjarjeve tronditëse, ashtu si nuk qëndruan as kolegët e tii bashkëkohës.

Janë ngjarjet e viteve 1878-80 jo vetëm kulme të lëvizjes kombëtare, por edhe kulme të jetës së tij prej atdhetari të madh. Ulqini për të ishte bërë qytet i dytë dhe fatin e qytetit e lidhte me fatin e vet.

Akti i parë i dramës së këtij qyteti të vjetër shqiptar u zhvillua në periudhën janar 1878-shkurt 1879, kur u pushtua për herë të parë nga malazestë si pasojë e luftës ruso-turke. Duke qenë se historiografia jonë e deritashme, sa e citon pushtimin e parë të Ulqinit, le t'i drejtohemi veprës së H.Bushatit "Shkodra dhe motet" (dorëshkrim), ku jepet një përshkrim më i zgjeruar i qëndresës heroike të ulqinakëve, ashtu siç e ka ruajtur tradita gojore: ulqinakët për t'u mbrojtë kishin ndërtue llogore në Malin e Bardhë, në ullishtën e Asllan Beut dhe në. liman, te Pusi i Latinit. Komandën e luftëtarëve ulqinakë e kishte Haxhi Mehmet Beci, Asllan Begu dhe Haxhi Bet Gjyli. Komandanti i malazesve ishte Pop Ilia, i cili e kishte nda ndër dy krahë fuqinë e tij: Njeni krah komandohej prej Serdar Rados e tjetri ishte nën komandën e P.Popoviçit, i cili mësyni nga kulla e Kardashit. Të dy palët e kishin qendrën në malin Maxhur. Fuqia malaziase përbahej prej 7 batalionesh. Populli i Ulqinit, ndonëse i vogël, por i pajisun me ndjenja të forta atdhetarizmi, orvatej të qëndronte me çdo kusht. Deri gratë ulqinake shërbyen në këtë rast me vendosmëri, disa dhe u plagosën, ndër ta e para qe një harapeshë. Lufta për mbrojtjen e qytetit zgjati vetëm 24 orë".3)

Kjo ndodhi mes datave 18 e 19 janar 1878, pikërisht 1 0 ditë pas rënies së Tivarit. Sipas të të njëjtit burim, për mbrojtjèn e këtij të fundit patën shkuar shumë vullnetarë shkodranë dhe ulqinakë, midis të të cilëve qenë dhe Mehmet Beci e Bet Gjyli, që do të shquheshin më vonë për përkushtimin e tyre atdhetar. Ngjarjet u zhvilluan në favor të armikut dhe ata mbetën të rrethuar në kalanë e qytetit për 2 muaj e 1 0 ditë, duke u detyruar të dorëzoheshin për mungesën e plotë të rezervave në ushqin-w e armatim. Me urdhër të Knjaz Nikollës të gj ithë vullnetarët robër qenkan lënë të lirë; prijësit ulqinakë i paska thirrë e ii paska thënë: "Mbas tri ditësh do të pushtoj edhe Ulqinin, prandaj të ma dorëzoni j u vetë ma mirë!

Kuptohet që ulqinakët nuk kanë qenë të të njëjtit mendim me propozimin provokues e plot fodullëk të Knjazit, por dhe mundësitë për ta përballuar këtë sfidë u patën reduktuar së tepërmi nga mënyra se si u rrokullisën ngjarjet.

Në mungesë burimesh, roli i H. S. Hylos mbetet vetëm në hipoteza: historikisht dihet se në shkurtin e vitit 1879 malazestë u detyruan ta lëshonin Ulqinin për hir të presioneve diplomatike, mirëpo, pas më shumë se një viti, do të fillonte akti i dytë i dramës së këtij qyteti, më tragjiku. Eshtë Nota e Qershorit e Fuqive të Mëdha dërguar Turqisë për "Kompensimin e Ulqinit", një altemativë e diplomacisë evropiane për të zëvendësuar aneksimin e Hotit e të Grudës, dy trevave që ditë ' n të mbrohen, siç duhej - Ulqinakët e ki shin të freskët çizinen malaziase, praiidaj filluan të grumbullonin forcat dhe të kërkonin ndihma. Në Shkodër kishte një kontigjent emigrantësh ulqinakë, të ikur që nga pushtimi i parë. 4), që mbështetën Degën e Shkodrës dhe krijuan Degën e Ulqinit, porsa u larguan malazeztë. Ulqinakë e shkodranë bënë shumë përpjekje që çështja të zgjidhej në rrugë diplomatike, me memorandume, telegrame e protesta ndaj diplomatëve të Fuqive të Mëdha, për t'ua bërë prezent se si nenet e Traktatit të Shën Stefanit, si vendimet e mëvonshme ndërkombëtare, ishin të padrej ta dhe bëheshin për të kënaqur oreksin e fqinjëve shovinistë. Krahas argumenteve historiko-gjeografike, u bëhej e qartë dhe vendosmëria e popullit për t'i mbrojtur me gjak troj et e të parëve.

E tillë qe Protesta e Qershorit që dërgoi Dega e Shkodrës dhe po e tillë Nota e 15 Shtatorit, që Dega e Ulqinit u dërgoi Fuqive të Mëdha: "Me hidhërim mësuem, se pas disa ditëve flota e Fuqive të Mëdha do të vijë në ujnat e Ulqinit tonë, me të vetmin qëllim me na shtëmgue me lëshue qytetin torië të shtrenjtë në dorë të malazesve.

... Për ne asht e pamundun me u bashkue me Malin e Zi, mbasi zakonet, gjuhën e besimin i kemi të ndryshme nga ato të malazesve. Për këtë shkak kemi vendosë me i ba ballë çdo sulmi që mund të na kërcnohet nga ana e Malit të Zi dhe pranojmë ma mirë të shofim zhdukjen qytetit dhe tëjetës sonë, se sat'i përulemi Malit të Zi.5) Ashtu siç u tha më lart, në treshen nënshkruese është dhe H.S.Hylja, si eksponent i Degës së Lidhjes. Me këto tone zemërimi dhe vendosmërie do të përcilleshin edhe protestat më të vonshme. Në protestën e 24 Tetorit të po atij viti kundër vendimit të Portës së Lartë për të dërguar ushtri për dorëzimin e qytetit do të lexojmë: " ... Në rast se me të vërtetë për dorëzimin e Ulqinit Malit të Zi do të dërgohet kundër nesh ushtria, ne .... kemi lidhur besën dhe jemi betuar për t'u mbrojtur dhe për të luftuar .... puna do tw arrijë deri në shpërthimin e luftimeve, ashtu si u shkrua më lart, prandaj përgjegjësinë e plotë për çështjet që mund të ndodhin, edhe në të ardhmen, do ta mbajë ajo".6)

Edhe me konsujt e Fuqive të Mëdha në Shkodër do të përdorej e njëjta gjuhë për të protestuar kundër manovrimeve të Dervish Pashës për t'ua dorëzuar malazezve Ulqiniri. (16 nëntor 1880: " ... në bazë të besëlidhjes së lidhur midis nesh... do të kundërshtoimë cilindo që do të vijë për t'ua dorëzuar atdheun tonë të dashur, qytetin e Ulq'nit dhe do të luftojmë deri sa të shuhemi të gjithë me gra e fémijë... Nëqoftëse Dervish Pasha vihet rië lëvizje me batalionet që ka në dispozicion dhe sulmon kufijtë e Ulqinit për t'ua dorëzuar ata malazezve, është e kuptueshme se ne do të ngrihemi Pa tjetër, do ta dëbojmë dhe do ta ndëshkojmë me luftë."') Duke e menduar H. S.Hylon si një ndër njerëzit më të ditur të qytetit, përmes radhëve të zj arrta të këtyre protestave na përcillen dhe hovet e shpirtit të tij të madh. Që ai ishte diplothati dhe truri-e veprimtarisë politike në krye të Degës së Lidhjes së qytetit e vërtetojmë, veç të tjerash, dhe me informatën që jep autori Xh.Belegu, të cilën ne po e riprodhojmë: "Me 24 Shtatuer 5 delegatë muhamedanë dhe dy katolikë shkunë me nji letër të Salih Efendiut nga Ylqini ke konsulli i Austro-Ungarisë i cili i kallxoi vendimin e Pushteteve dhe i këshilloi që të mos veprojnë ma kundër vullnetit të Pushteteve të mëdha! Ata i përgjigjen: Për ne asht nji nder që gjîthë Pushtetet kanë dërgue luftanitë e veta me përdhunue Ylqinin tonë të vogël. Por para se me iu shtrue Malit te Zi do t'i apim flakë qytetit që kështu me i lanë atijë nji masë gurësh dhe fémijtë e gratë tona do t'i dërgojmë në buzë të detit për me thirrë komandantin e flotës qe t'i perdori sipas mëshirës së vet. Sa për ne burrat, ne do ta zamë Mozhuren për me luftue deri në fund kundër ushtrisë malazeze... Për Turqinë s'duam me dijtë e do të luftojmë si kundër malazezve, si kundër ushtrive të Sulltanit-deri sa të derdhim pikën e fundit të gjakut tonë".') Kjo frymë e lartë luftarake i kishte rrënjët në shpirtin liridashës të vetë popullit trim e të sprovuar të Ulqinit, që gjatë dallgëve shekullore ishte ballafaquar me lakmitë e pushtuesve të ardhur nga deti e nga toka, por një "katalizator" i fuqishëm qe dhe myderrizi i nderuar dhe guxîmtar që besimtarëve u deklaroi botërisht" se nuk ishte -gjyna-h-, por përkundrazi detyrë fideri të rrëmbejë armët e të luftojë për mbrojtjen e vendit, qoftë edhe kundër sulltanit halif'.9) Ky gjest nuk qe i pari dhe as i rastit, si për këtë hoxhë, si për të tjerë hoxhallarë, që para këtij ose pas u pozicionuan drejt ndër momentejetike për vendin dhe, pa hezituar, iu kundërvunë pushtuesit duke bërë thirrje për luftë e duke rrëmbyer edhe vetë annën. "Fetva"-ja që dha ai se "ai që vdes për vatanin, bie shehit (dëshmor-N.B)" pat një rëndësi të posaçme, sepse qe një kundërpërgjigje "flakë për flakë" dhe pa ekuivoke që iu dha "fetvasë" tjetër, konformiste dhe antishqiptare, që kishte dhënë Sheh-ulislami me sugierimin e Sulltanit, në favor të ndërhyrjes ushtarake turke kundër mbrojtësve të Ulqinit duke i mveshë legjimitetin fetar. Krahas këtij sfidimi të hapur ndaj "majës së piramidës" fetare, hoxha ynë "s'e bani qefin qeder" edhe kur pat një këmbim të shkurtër letrash me Dervish Pashën, që përpiqej ta thyente. Letërkëmbimi, sipas shkrimit "Lufta e Miletit" 10) nga H. Bushati, u pat zhvilluar kështu: "Dervish Pasha i shkroi ma parë nji letër Salih Efendisë, tue i thanë në mes së tjerash se "-Në çfarë qitabi e ke pa qi myslimanët të luftojnë kundra Turkut?". Ai iu përgjigj tue i thënë": -E kam pa m'atë qitab qi e keni pa ju për të mbytë Sulltan Azizin!"11)

Kërkesat e ulqinakëve për të siguruar mbështetjen mbarëkombëtare u miratuan njëzëri në Mbledhien e Rekocit që zhvilloi Kryesia e Lidhjes në fund të qershorit. Mehmet Beci, që informoi mbi gjëndjen shqetësuese, u ngarkua të merrte në dorë organizimin e forcave. Krahas luftëtarëve ulqinakë të komanduar nga M.Beci dhe nga Mehmet Gjyli u rreshtuan dhe v'ullnetarët nga Shkodra me rrethe, nën prijësin e mirënjohur Jusuf Sokoli. Për të përballuar situatën aktivistët e Lidhies nuk rrinin duarkryq: rekrutoheshin forca të reja, sepse alternative Hot-Grudë kishte mbetur pezull, ai front nuk mund të lëshohej dhe qe vendosur që çdo shtëpi shkodrane do të sillte djalin e dytë ndër for'cat vullnetare: Ashtu si kurdoherë, Shkodra nuk do ta bënte dysh fjalën, por me gjakun e bijve të saj dhe me sakrifica të njëpasnjëshme do të gjëndej ne vijën e parë: mbrojtja e Ulqinit konsiderohej prej shkodranëve çështje e tyre. Kjo frymë solidariteti ndihej në bazë, në mbledhjet e fuqishme popullore të protestes e në gatishmërinë luftarake, si dhe në përkushtimin e Degës së qytetit me në krye D.Boriçin, me aktivistët e njohur S.Çobën, vëllezërit Dragusha, S.Çoba, F.Çeka etj. Njëri prej tyre, H.Abdyl Fetah Dragusha shëtiti nëpër shumë vise të atdheut për të kërkuar ndihma, ndërsa myderrizi Selim Ef.Çoba nuk duroi fodullëkun e prepotencën e Dervish Pashës, që gjatë bashkëbisedimit, mbante revolet mbi tryezë në formë shantazhi. Përfaqësuesit e qytetit, përmes komunikimit telegrafik i dhanë përgjigjen e duhur urdhërit të ministrit të luftës, ndërsa dhuratat e dekoratat e Riza Pashës thyen vetëm një numër të vogël të lëkundurish. Autorët H. Bushati dhe Xh. Belegu përshkruajnë tre rastet që ruhen në kujtesën popullore, kur ofertat "e maj me" të Pashës nuk i bënë të tërhiqen burra të tillë, si: një hoxhë, tregtarin Oso Mani dhe Hysen B. Shazin, komandant vullnetarësh. Edhe pse Dervish Pasha pat urdhëruar në një rast që "gjallë a dekë" t'i sillej përpara paria e qytetit së bashku me Jusuf Sokolin, asnjë s'iu bind, madje Bektash Kazazi, i biri i Hamzagës, në vend të mbledhjes, mori rrugën për pazar, duke deklaruar se e kishte për nder të vritej për Lidhjen.

Duke pasur këtë mbështetje të fortë morale, si dhe ndihniën e pakursyer të vëllezërve të tyrejo vetëin me municion e ushqime, por edhe me praninë e tyre iië vijën e parë të frontit ulqinakët nuk e nd.jenë veten të braktisur dhe me përbuzje e përballuan shfaqjen e forcës nga ana e flotës evropiane.

Edhe diplomatëve të huai u pat bërë përshtypje kjo vendosmëri. Autorët Belegu e Repishti sjellin mjaft shembuj të tillë diplomatësh e gazetarësh të huai. Ja se ç'shkruante një diptomai austriak: "As forcat e Malit të Zi, as demonstrata e afwrme e flotës nuk janë në gjendje të zbusin shpirtin e shqiptarëve dhe të përkulin qëndrimin e tyre kryeneç". Një analist freng shkon më tej: "Flota ndërkombëtare u nis me madhështi për të manifestuar fuqinë e saj para Ulqinit, por shqiptarët jo vetëm nuk u frikësuan, por mbajtën pozitat e tyre".

As intelektualët e njohur shqiptarë nuk ndenjën të heshtur, madje ata që u ndodhën në vend, qenë edhe autorët e protestave, e memorandumeve. Për Ulq inin Abdyl Frashëri i shkroi personali sht Sulltanit. Ndërsa F.Shiroka thurte italisht hymnin luftarak "Shqipnisë", kushtrim, D.D'Istria i shkruante De Radës duke i bërë jehonë qëndrimit heroik të shqiptarëve. 12)

Të dhëna të hollsishme dhe analiza mbi ngjarjet që lidheii me mbrojtjen e Ulqinit kanë dhënë autorët Bushati. Xh.Belegu, K.Frashëri, K.Xoxi, A.Buda, Xh.Repishti dhe teksti "Historia e Shqipërisë", prandaj do të mjaftohemi me aktin e fundit. Shqiptarët nuk u dekurajuan, edhe pse forca e tyre luftarake nuk arriti ta kalonte shifrën prej tri mijë vullnetarësh për shkak të manovrimeve të shpejta të Dervish Pasliës, që ndërpreu rrugën e përforcimeve të mëtejshme; gjithashtu ruajtën gjakftohtësinë, edhe pse ndiheshin të tradbtuar dhe në mes tri palë armiqsh, me një epërsi shumë të madhe numerike dhe tekniko-ushtarake. Ndeshja vendimtare u zhvillua afér fshatit Klezhë, gryka e Mozhures, një përpjekje e përgjakshme, që u fitua nga turqit në sajë të artilerisë dhe ku mbet i plagosur për vdekje komandanti legjendar, Jusuf Sokoli. Thuhet se ideja për të luftuar brenda në qytet, në mënyrë që armiku ta paguante sa më shtrenjt fitoren, u braktis në çastet e fundit, me të vetmin qëllim, që të mos demtoheshin familjet. Një pjesë e vullnetarëve nuk iu dorëzuan Dervish Pashës, por nëpër rrugë të tërthorta u kthyen në Shkodër. Kështu, së bashku me disa luftëtarë ulqinakë, morën arratinë dhe erdhën në Shkodër edhe komandantët trima M.Beci e M.Gjyli, duke lënë në duart e armikut shtëpitë dhe pasuritë, një pjesë të së cilës e patën shpenzuar për të mbajtur luftëtarët.

Me 23 nëntor Dervish Pasha lëshoi qarkoren që ulqinakët të brakti snin shtëpitë, gjoja qeveria turke do t'i si stemonte! E vërteta është se shumë familje ulqinakësh emigruan në Shkodër, por për sistem'min e tyre mungoi kujdesi i autoriteteve turke. Ata përfituan vetëm nga mikpritja dhe bujaria e qytetarëve, si dhe nga interesimi i Komisionit për refugjatët nën kryesinë e myftiut Jusuf EL Tabaku.13)

Me 28 nëntor malazeztë hynë në Ulqin dhe H.S.Hylon, në grup, e intemuan në Cetinë. Pasi qenka liruar nga internimi, thuhet se Kiij az Nikolla e paskwthirrur në audiencë, por ai paska refuzuar. Duke iu referuar përsëri H.Bushatit shtojmë se hoxha gjeti rastin, kaloi kufirin dhe u vendos në Shkodër, kujetoi deri nga viti 1900. Sipas këtij burimi paska vdekur në moshën 80 vjeçare duke u varrosur në varrezat e Xhamisë së Parrucës, ndërsa në një shënim të shkurtër në rev. "Zani i Naltë" ) hidhet mendimi se vdekja i erdhi në moshën 70 vjeçare duke pohuar, sikur paska lindur në Ulqin(?). 

Figura e H. S. Hylos e njohur mjaft, por e studiuar pak, është pjesë e pandarë e plejadës së hoxhallarëve të shquar që, pa mëdyshje u angazhuan me gjithë bagazhin e tyre moral e intelektual, me përkushtim dhe me guxim, në përpjekjet e vëllezërve të tyre të gjakut, pa dallime besimi e krahine, për të mbrojtur të drejtat e tyre ose trojet që ua lanë trashëgim të parët. 15) H. Saliu provoi dy intemime: një nga turqit dhe një nga malazeztë, por nuk u thye as nga presionet, as nga premtimet joshëse: ai mbet i patjetërsuar duke ruajtur të pastër imazhin e një hoxhe patriot e konsekuent deri në fund.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

MYDERRIZI SELIM EFENDI ÇOBA
( ? - 1900)


 Fatkeqësisht, për një personalitet të tillë ka pak të dhëna biografike. Dihet që rridhte nga një familje e njohur qytetare, nga ajo e Çobejve myslimanë që, në ato vite banonte në lagjen Ajasëm. Fakti që për një periudhë ka qenë kryetar bashkie në Shkodër dhe anëtar i gjykatës së apelit për çështjet civile dhe penale (vitet 1894-97), duke qenë njëkohësisht edhe myderriz, dëshmon se ai qe një klerik aktiv dhe i kulturuar.1


Aftësitë e tij të rralla do të shfaqeshin me tërë forcën e tyre në vitet shpërthyese të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, gjatë tërë periudhës së veprimtarisë së saj (1878-80), sepse që në fillimet e saj, myderrizi S.Çoba e përkrahu pa rezerva dhe qe një veprimtar i përkushtuar deri në fund, ashtu si shokët e miqtë e tij D.Boriçi, Jusuf Sokoli, etj.2

Dimensionimi i figurës së tij si njeri i veprimit mund të bëhej vetëm përmes një ekspozeje të ngjeshur të ngjarjeve të atyre viteve dhe të rolit që luajti ai në gjirin e Degës së Lushnjës për Shkodrën. Njihen tashmë peticionet, memorandumet e protestat dërguar Kongresit të Berlinit e diplomatëve të Fuqive të Mëdha, ku shqiptarët parashtruan të drejtat e tyre të ligjshme në mbrojtje të trevave të tyre etnike, që rrezikoheshin të aneksoheshin nga fqinjët shovinistë, duke bërë të qartë njëheri vendosmërinë e tyre për të ruajtur me gjak tërësinë tokësore të atdheut.
Me tone të tilla luftarake qe memorandumi, dërguar diplomatie anglez, lordit Bikonsfild, nga qytetarët shkodranë me 13 qershor 1878. 1 kësaj natyre qe dhe ai i datës 15 qershor, nënshkruar nga përfaqësuesit e rretheve Shkodër, Ulqin, Tivar, Lezhë, Krujë, Tiranë, Kavajë e Podgoricë, ku fill pas firmës së D.Boriçit, është ajo e Selim Ef. Çobës, myderriz. Kujtojmë që nënshkrimi i këtij memorandumi qe shndërruar në një festë popullor, ashtu si dhe pritja e delegatëve, që me 5 korrik u kthyen nga Prizrem. Me këtë rast u bë dhe leximi i vendimeve të Kuvendit të Prizrenit, sipas t'ë cilave Plava dhe Gucia do të mbroheshin me armë. Gjithashtu do të ngriheshin dy organizma në shkallë vilajeti : Komiteti Politik Ndërkrahinor dhe Komisioni Ushtarak. Autori K. Frashëri3 jep këtë shënim : "Sipas të dhënave të shkëputura që ndeshen në;dokumentet e kohës, del se anëtarët më aktivë (të Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Lidhjes - shënimi ynë) ishin: Daut Boriçikryetar, Selim Ef.Çoba ... Komiteti i sapoforinuar iu vu punës dhe në bazë të vendimeve të Qendrës filloi të veprojë si organizëm administrativ i pavarur, duke nxjerrë urdhëresa të veta, si p.sh.: lëshimi i pasaportave, duke krijuar Milicinë Kombëtare të përbërë prej 100 xhandarësh, e cila hyri menjëherë në veprim dhe me anë të një sulmi, rrëmbeu 10 topa malorë Krupp, me bateri e municion).

Veprimtarët e mësipërm, të nxitur nga provokimet dhe kërcënimet malazeze në kufi dhe nga dëshira që t'i hiqeshin nga dora Malit të Zi treva të tilla, si: Tivari, Podgorica, Shpuza dhe Zhabjaku, që i kishte aneksuar në bazë të Traktatit të Shën Stefanit, në kundërshtim me Qendrën, bënë regjistrimin e shpejtë të 6 mijë vullnetarëve, të gatshëm për këtë qëllim, duke u solidarizuar dhe me demarshet politike të deputetit të Vilajetit të Shkodrës, Jusuf Efendiut nga Podgorica.

Shkodra u shqua dhe për tendenca autonomiste që avancoheshin nga grupi i patriotëve radikalë, të quajtur "Parti e aksionit"4. Duke qenë se Komiteti Kombëtar i Lidhjes 'Iuk u tërhoq nga vendimi i mëparshëm për fatin e Podgoricës etj. që Mali i Zi e pushtoi, Shkodrës iu desh të përballonte fluksin e madh të "muhaxhirëve". Bëhej fjalë për 1000 familje, që u arrit të sistemoheshin gati krejtë§isht në qytet, falë humanizmit të shkodranëve si dhe të aftësive organizative të Degës së Lidhjes e të veprimtarëve të saj J. Sokoli, S. Çoba etj. Vendimet dhe veprimet e Degës së Shkodrës përherë e më shumë po merrnin karakter antiqeveritar. Mbas ngjarjeve të Gjakovës, vrasjes së emisarit të Stambollit, Maxhar Pashës, Porta e Lartë mori paralajmërimin e qartë se shqiptarët do t'ia sillnin pushkën sikur të bashkëpunonte me Fuqitë e Mëdha për copëtimin e tokave të tyre. Lajmet nga Shkodra bënin të ditur se administrata turke rrezikohej në atë qytet.

Në tetorin e vitit 1878 Shkodra caktoi si përfaqësues të vet për në Këshillin e Përgj ithshëm në Prizren dy vetë : Selim E£Çoben dhe Ali Beqir beun, të cilët nuk arriten të shkonin atje.6 Pavarësisht nga kjo, Kuvendi Ndërkrahinor i Lidhjes për Shkodrën, pas kërkesës së Ali Pashë Gucisë, vendosi të dërgonte një forcë prej 700 vullnetarësh për mbrojtjen e Plavës dhe të Gucisë, forcë, e cila u reduktua në 40 vetë nga ndërhyrja e Valiut, nën preteksin se rrezikohej siguria e vetë qytetit. Kjo forcë, më shumë simbolike, iu besua komandës së Jusuf Sokolit, por me vonë shkuan edhe përforcime të reja. Ndër burrat e zgjedhur shkodranë ishin Beqo Qoshja, Filip Çeka, Seit Juka, Ymer Mani etj. Në dhjetorin e vitit 1879 u zhvillua ndeshja e përgjakshme e Nikshiqit, që përfundoi me disfatën e rëndë të malazezve. Sipas një letre që B.Qoshja i dërgonte Halil Kërpallës7 katër ditë pas përleshjes, shkruante se shqiptarët sollën në Guci më tepër se 100 krena armiqsh, ndërsa shqiptarët patën pak dëme.

Sipas,autorit H.Bushati8, Ali Pashë Gucia i qe shumë mirënjohës Shkodrës për ndihmat që i dërgoi, në një kohë që pak të tjerë iu gjenden pranë, madje këtë e kujtoi dhe pas disa kohësh: thuhet se këtë vlerësim ia pat bërë të ditur dhe Sulltanit, në një takim me të.

Fitorja e bujshme shqiptare mbi forcat e zgjedhura të Mark Milanit e të të vëllait çoi peshë entuziazmin popullor, kështu që fitimtarët u pritën me ceremoni.

Kjo atmosferë hareje do të vlente shumë për mobilizimin e mëvonshëm mbarëqytetar për të mbrojtur Hotin e Grudën, në të vërtetë kushtrimi nuk vonoi dhe u dha, kështu që me mijëra vullnetarë u regjistruan. Ishte i ashtuquajturi "Projekti Korti", sipas emrit të vetë ambasadorit italian që e propozoi, i cili rekomandonte që Plava e Gucia, pas humbjes së dytë malaziase në Valikë e Pepaj, të këmbehej me Hotin e Grudën, nën paragjykimin absurd se gjoja "popullata katolike e këtyre viseve nuk do të kundërshtonte, sepse do të bënte pjesë në një shtet kristian" (?!). Njeri pas tjetrit u zhvilluan 2 kuvende krahinore në Shkodër për të kundërshtuar projektin e mësipërm: i pari u zhvillua me 3 prill dhe i dyti me 9 prill 1880, në të cilin qenë të pranishëm dhe krerët e Hotit, Grudës e Kelmendit dhe u vendos që pjesëmarrja të ishte mbarëpopullore, pa dallime fetare e krahinore, efektive dhe jo simbolike, siç qe një propozim. Të nesërmen, me 10 prill, kuvendi miratoi një shpallje, e cila u nënshkrua nga të gjithë pjesëmarrësit.9 Kjo proklamatë, në të cilën ka qenë dhe firma e myderrizit S.Çoba, përinbante 7 kërkesa të forta me karakter të theksuar autonomist e që ishte në nderin e atyre që e hartuan dhe të atyre që e nënshkruan, duke venë në pah se problemet e trojeve për shqiptarët nuk spostonin ato të autonomisë e se mbeteshin në rendin e ditës.

Në mbrojtje të Hotit e të Grudës luftëtarët shkodranë shkuan të përcjellur me këngë, brohoritje dhe nga banda muzikore që i shoqëroi me tingujt e Hymnit të Lidhies.10 Te Ura e Rrzhanicës forcat malazeze morën një mësim të mirë, sapo deshën të kalonin kufirin: ato qenë ndarë në dy kolona, por e para, sapo arriti te Ura, u ndesh me pararojën shqiptare ku bënin pjesë burra shkodranë, hotjanë, postribas etj. Sipas traditës përleshja përshkruhet kështu: 'Të gjithë këta burra ishin lidhë me dekë, sado që e shihnin të madhe fuqinë e shkjaut. shi n'atë kohë, kur ushtria malazeze niset drejt për në Tuz, baca Kurti, nji prej krenve të Grudës, burrë shum i njoftun për trimni e bujari, del para shokëve e thot këto fjalë: -Vëllazën! Anmiku po na mësyen; kush të duen me dekë sot për vend të vet e nder të armëve, le të vijnë mbas meje - dhe shpraz koburen. Nji shumicë vullnetarësh e ndjekin mbrapa; atëherë krisi pushka në fushë, në breg të Cemit. Mbas nji lufte të rreptë fitimi iu mbet shqiptarëvet dhe malazeztë zmbrapen për në Podgoricë"11. Lajmi i kësaj fitoreje gëzoi tërë popullin dhe kënga popullore Shprehte ngazëllimin e tyre:

Krisi pushka e disa topa
Sa me shpejt u thye ordija,
E muer vesht e gjith Europa
Asqer trima paska Shqipnija"12

Jehona e kësaj beteje i pat kaluar kufinjtë e vendit, por në letërsinë tonë asaj iu ngrit "një lapidai" i përjetshëm nga i Madhi Fishtë me këngën e papërsëritshme "Te Ura e Rrzhanicës":

"Hiku Marku, hiku ushtrija
Urra m'shpinë iu lshue Malcija,

Por ra nata e lufta u da.
Hiku Shkjau sa mujt me nga
E n'Rrzhanicë Malcija ra,
Zuni pritat për gjith va;
Pse thonë Shkjau se besë nuk ka."13

Për muaj të tërë Shkodra i mbajti në gatishmëri forcat, numri i të cilave shkonte duke u rritur nga dita në ditë dhe duke kapur shifrat 10-12 mijë luftëtarë. Fronti fumizohej rregullishtme ushqime e municione në sajë të patriotizmit popullor dhe të angazhimit total të anëtarëve të Komitetit të Lidhjes për Shkodrën, të cilët përballuan situatat më kritike e serioze të krejt vendit, në harkun e viteve 1878-80. Ky Komitet bashkërendoi veprimtarinë e brendshme me atë të jashtme, duke qenë në dijeni të presioneve që Fuqitë e Mësha ushtronin ndaj Portës së Lartë për dorëzimin e tokave shqiptare. Hartoi Memorandumin e 18 majit, nënshkruar nga Daut Boriçil Selim Çoba etj., ku mes të tjerash thuhej: "Shqipëria, atdheu ynë i dashur dhe i pafat, i cili ka shkruar faqe të lavdishme në historinë e kombeve, nuk do as të shitet dhe, as të shkëmbehet dhe, as nuk do të durojë kurrë një pushtim të huaj, aq më tepër atë sllav ... Ne nuk dëshirojmë tjetër, veçse tëjemi shqiptarë, nuk duam, veçse tërësinë e vendit tonë, të atdheut tonë ... Ky ka qenë dhe është qëllimi i shenjtë ... të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë, me një unanimitet si kurrë ndonjëherë, vendosën të pranojnë më mirë vdekjen, për të cilën janë përgatitur, se sa t'i lëshojnë edhe një pëllëmbë tokë qeverisë malazeze"14

Pavarësisht diversionit të konsujve të huaj për të thyer forcat shqiptare, vendosmëria e vullnetarëve mbeti e palëkundur në atë masë sa, si Mali i Zi, ashtu edhe Fuqitë e Mëdha, e kishin të qartë se duhej gjeturnjë zgjidhjetjetër diplomatike, kështu që u kombinua "Kompensimi i Ulqinit", një padrejtësi tjetër e turpshme në kurriz të shqiptarëve.

Ngjarjet e Ulqinit do ta bënin më shpërthyese situatën jo vetëm se ky qytet njihej prej shekujsh pjesë përbërëse e ekonomisë dhe e traditave shpirtërore e kulturore të Shkodrës, por dhe pse ndeshja do të bëhej tashmë në tre fronte, ku më i rrezikshmi dhe më i vështiri qe ballafaqimi me Portën e Lartë, e cila u detyrua, nën presionin e shantazhet e Fuqive të Mëdha, të zbatonte "vijën e ashpër" me shqiptarët, në një kohë të favorshme për të, sepse po jetonte kushtet e rënies së përgjithshme si perandori.
Në fillim turqit u përpoqën të dilnin nga situata me anë të gjuhës diplomatike, duke kombinuar këshillat me kërcënimet, me "heq e mos këput". Është i njohur fakti i dështimit të misionit të Riza Pashës, i cili nuk "korri" çka priste as me anë të përforcimeve ushtarake, as me anë premtimesh e dhuratash.

Ndërkaq Degët e Lidhjes, si në Ulqin, si në Shkodër i bënin thirrje popullit që të mos lëshohej Ulqini pa luftë, duke e shtrirë thirrjen në krahina të tjera për të kërkuar vullnetarë. Në një anë regj istroheshin vullnetarë nepër këto qytete dhe mblidheshin ndihma në armë etj., në anën tjetër ndiqej rruga politike përmes protestash dhe memorandumesh. Përbuzjen ndaj kompromiseve shkodranët e shprehën jo vetëm në mënyrë kolektive, siç qe përgj igj a që iu pat dhënë ministrit të luftës, por dhe në mënyrë individuale, siç qenë tre rastet e mëposhtme, cituar më parë, por jo me hollësi.15

"...Janë shumë karakteristike fjalët e njenit nga këta hoxhallarë qi i thot Pashës (lexo: Riza Pashës - shënimi ynë) Zotni, këto pare qi po m'i j ep mue, ta dish mirë qi unë gj ysmen po ia dërgoj djalit tem qi e kam n'Ulqin me vullnetarët, e gjysmen po e ha vetë; prandaj mos prit ndonji dobi prej tyne!"..."Shumë zotni të ndershëm kthyen shuma të mëdha paresh qi Pasha ua propozoj Janë për t'u përmendur Oso Mani, Hysen Beg Shazi etj. për drejtësinë qi diftuen, i pari ishte kontratçi e kishte për t'i dhanë qeverisë 17 mijë grosh dhe Riza Pasha i premtoi zbritjen e këtij borxhi, vetëm të hiqte dorë nga lëvizja, por ai nuk pranoi. I dyti kishte komandën e Urës së ShGjergjit; edhe këtij R.Pasha i dërgoi një sasi të madhe të hollash për t'i liruar Urën, por Hysen Begu iu përgjegj: Jo, këto pare, por edhe të gjithë thesarin me ma dhanë, shokët nuk i tradhtoj".16

Edhe një përpjekje tjetër e turqve nuk pat rezultat : dërgimi i disa personaliteteve të larta me origjinë shqiptare për t'i bindur shqiptarët të hiqnin dorë nga Ulqini; dy prej tyre, me origjinë shkodrane, Pashko Vasa dhe Riza Beu, i biri i Mustafa Pashë Bushatlliut, gjetën pretekste dhe iu shmangën këtij roli të pahij shëm.17

Turqit ndërruan taktikë, arma e fundit ishte konfrontimi ushtarak me shqiptarët, prandaj zgjodhën "dorën e fortë" për këtë qëllim. Për këtë operacion u caktua "Dervish Kasapi", siç i pëlqente të mburrej Dervish Pashës, i cili, pa vonuar mori një sërë masash me karakter ushtarak e administrative pastaj iu kushtua presioneve ndaj anëtarëve të Degës, si dhe diversionit me premtime për të asfiksuar veprimtarinë e Komitetit Ndërkrahinor, por pjesa e shëndoshë mbeti e patundur. Të tilla raste qëndrimi konsekuent dhe vendosmërie janë dhe rastet e mëposhtme, që na i përcjellin tradita e popullit e burime të tjera:

- Që në takimin e parë me anëtarët e Degës së Lidhjes, Dervish Pasha mendoi që, krahas tonit prepotent të bisedës, të krijonte .dhe një psikozë shantazhi, prandaj mbi tryezë kishte lënë të ekspozuara dy revole. Të pranishmit e kuptuan provokimin dhe mbete'n të fyer. I pari që reagoi plot nervozizëm qe myderrizi Selim Ef. Çoba dhe pa iu trembur syri iu drejtua prerazi: "-Pashë, nëse ke ardhë të bisedojmë, po bisedojmë, nëse mendon se na frikëson me koburet, i kemi dhe ne në brez e jemi gati!". Pasha hoqi koburet dhe ndërroi tonin e bisedës, sepse e pa që nën çallmën e hoxhës ishte një kokë shqiptari dhe se në sytë e të tjerëve lexohej po ajo krenari.18
Edhe dy herë të tj era Pashës nuk i eci me shkodranët : rasti i letërkëinbimit me H.Sali Hylen dhe rasti kur thirri Jusuf Sokolin që s'iu paraqit ose i të birit të Hamz Kazazit që, nuk i shkoi në mbledhj e, në mënyrë démonstrative e provokuese.19

Megjithatë, përpjekjet e Dervish Pashës, të përkrahur dhe nga zelli i konsujve të huaj, e bënë efektin e vet tek të lëkundurit dhe disa të moderuar, që u besuan premtimeve për të drejta autonomiste në këmbim të tërheqjes nga Ulqini. Ky diversion e dobësoi në një farë mase efektivitetin e Degës, çka ngialli zemërimîn e qytetarëve dhe çoi në përtëritj en e saj. Në përputhje me dëshirat e masës, në komitetin e ri bënin pjesë përkrahësit e zjarrtë të mbrojtjes së Ulqinit, kështu në krah të D. Boriçit do të gjëndeshin të dalluarit S. Çoba, Jusuf Tabaku, J. Sokoli, F. Dragusha, F. Çeka etj.20
Kundërshtime të fuqishme ndaj agresivitetit e arrogances së D.Pashës nga ana e Komitetit të ri qenë: mitingu i madh populloi, armatosja e 3000 vullnetarëve, mbyllja e Pazarit e masa të tjera energjike. Koha qe shumë e shkurtër për veprime të tjera dhe D.Pasha, me spostime të befasishme trupash, pengoi vajtjen e përforcimeve të reja me vullnetarë, duke i krijuar vetes mundësinë qe me forca të shumta të armatosura më së miri, e mposhti rezistencën heroike të forcave vullnetare. Për shqiptarët, plagosja dhe vdekja e J.Sokolit qe një humbje e madhe dhe një dhimbje e thellë. Kjo qe njëheri dhe një goditje qe mori Dega e Shkodrës dhe gjithë rrethi i miqve të ngushtë, ndër të cilët bënte pjesë edhe S. Çoba. Goditja përfundimtare u dha me kthimin e Pashës në Shkodër, kur shpërndau Komitetin dhe burgosi anëtarët e tij. Ka një pohim nga të dhëna goj ore21 se ndërmjet të të arrestuarve bënte pjesë dhe Selim Ef. Çoba, por në ç'masë qe dënimi nuk dihet. Ka mundësi që pasi kaloi pika kritike, Porta e Lartë, për shumë anëtarë ta ketë konsideruar të mbyllur çeshtjen, duke u kufizuar me internimin vetëm të pak prijësve kryesorë.

Populli e përjetoi në këngë luftën për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit. Po shkëputim vargjet e fundit:

Shkruejnë gazetat anë për anë,
Vojt xhevapi ndër shahllarë,

Krisi pushka n'istiqame,
Duel mileti me faqe të bardhë22

Shpirtërisht populli nuk ndihej i mposhtur, sepse luftoi me dinjitet në tre fronte dhe i goditur pas shpine. "Lufta e Miletit" qe një ngangjarjet më të shënuaratë popullittonë, një lëvizje që bashkoi shqiptarët pa asnjë dallim dhe që përgatiti kushtet për ngjarjet që çuan në shpalljen e pavarësisë. Në këtë vështrim, përkushtimi dhe sakrifica e atyre që u vunë në krye të kësaj veprimtarie disa-vjeçare me karakter politik, organizativ e ushtarak mbetën të pashlyera në kujtesën e Kombit. Emrat e tyre gdhenden ndër larpidare e përmendore, historia i shkruan me shkronja të mëdha. Një ndër ta është dhe emri i myderrizit shkodran SELIM EFENDI ÇOBA.



Referenca


1. Hamdi Bushati, "Shkodra dhe motet", doreshkrim.
2. Xhevat Repishti, "Isuf Sokoli dhe lufta per mbrojtjen e Ulqinit", Tirane, 1979.
3. Kristo Frasheri, "Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit", Tirane, 1989, fq. 228.
4. Po aty, fq. 236, sipas Lippich.
5. Po aly, fq. 230, sipas F.Suma, rap. 53, Shkodër, 26 gusht 1878.
6. Po aty, fq. 313-314.
7. Hamdi Bushati, vepër e cituar.
8. Hamdi Bushati, "Lufta e Miletit", ne "Kaiendari Kombiar", viti 1928, fq. 64.
9. Kristo Frashëri, vepër e cituar, fq.356.
10. Mikel Prendushi, gazeta "Drita", Tirane, 16.4.1978.
11. Hamdi Bushati, "Lufta e Miletit", veper e cittiar, fq. 66-67.
12. Koli Xoxe, "Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit", Tiranë 1978, fq. 101.
13. At Gjergj Fishta, "Lahuta e Malcisë", Kanga XIV, "Te Ura e Rrzhanices".
14. Koli Xoxe, veper e cituar.
15. Hamdi Bushati, "Lufta e Miletit". veper e cituar, fq. 70-7 1.
16. Xh.Belegu, "Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit", Tiranë, 1979.
17. Kristo Prifti, "Lidhja e Prizrenit ne dokumentet osmanc", Tirane, 1978, fq.76-77, dokumenti nr. 51, date 3.7.1980.
18. Hamdi Bushati, "Lufta e Miltetit". vepër e cituar, fq. 71.
19. Xh.Belegu, veper e cittiar, fq. 132.
20. Xhevat Repishti, veper e cituar, fq. 123-124. 
21. Hamdi Busliati, "Lufta e Miletit", veper e cituar, fq. 73.
22. K.Taipi: "Zana popullore", Shkoder 1933, fq. 1 12

----------


## DEN_Bossi

*Faik Luli, i përkushtuar në shërbim të fesë dhe gjuhes shqipe.*

nga 

*Islam Dizdari*

Faik Luli ishte mësuesi i palodhur, pedagogu dhe didakti i shquar, studiuesi dhe autori i shumë veprave shkencore, besimtari dhe njeriu i devotshëm.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me krijimin e Bashkësisë Islame të Shqipërisë menjëherë pas fillimeve të demokracisë një grup intelektualësh të Shkodrës bashkëpunuan ngushtë me Myftininë e këtij rrethi dhe me Komunitetin Musliman duke ndihmuar me të gjitha aftësitë e tyre për rimëkëmbjen dhe funksionimim normal të këtyre institucioneve. Kjo punë u forcua sidomos me ngritjen e Medresesë “Haxhi Sheh Shamia” dhe me fillimin e veprimtarive kulturore dhe përkujtimore të figurave të shquara të fesë islame në Shkodër. Faik Luli është pjesëtar i të gjitha veprimtarive që organizoi Myftinia e Shkodrës e kryesuar nga Haxhi Faik Hoxha, kryesisht i atyre veprimtarive që lidheshin me botimet, me edukatën dhe me traditat e trashëgiminë kulturore islame në trevën e Shkodrës dhe më gjerë. Tashmë ai me vullnet dhe këmbëngulje shëmbullore bëhet një autoritet i shquar në fushën e studimeve dhe të botimeve. Janë një varg veprimtarish që e provojnë këtë. Mes të tjerash po përmendim të gjithë punën për dekorimin e dijetarëve dhe hoxhallarëve të shquar të Shkodrës. U bënë të gjitha propozimet, u miratuan në Myftini dhe u prit miratimi i Presidentit të Republikës. Natyrisht si gjithnjë propozimet tona pësuan ndryshime rrugës gjatë miratimit, megjithëkëtë disa nga figurat më të shquara u dekoruan dhe u nderuan me tituj dhe medalje të ndryshme. Veprimtaritë e organizuara për nder të tyre në Teatrin “Migjeni” të Shkodrës, në sallën qëndrore të Universitetit “Luigj Gurakuqi”, në sallat e bibliotekës “Marin Barleti”, apo në Muzeun Popullor, kërkonin një bashkëpunim të sukseshëm mes grupit të inteklektualëve të angazhuar pranë Myftinisë së Shkodrës dhe Institucioneve shkencore të qytetit. Kështu u përkujtuan një grup hoxhallarësh të nderuar në Teatrin “Migjerni”, Daut Boriçi me nismën e Muzeut Historik të Rrethit, Jufuf Efendi Tabaku dhe Esad Efendi Myftia në Bibliotekën “Marin Barleti”, Imam Vehbi Ismaili apo Shefqet Muka në Teatrin “Migjeni” me angazhimin e Muzeut Historik të Rrethit, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku me nismën e Katedrës së Pedagogjisë dhe të Psikologjisë së Universitetit “Luigj Gurakuqi” etj. Në të gjitha këto veprimtari Faiku mori pjesë me referate apo me kumtesa. Ato janë një shembull i kujdesit dhe i konsideratës që breznitë e reja ruanin për veprimtarët e shquar të së kaluarës. Këto i pasoi një varg botimesh në gazetat dhe revistat e kohës, apo në botime të veçanta për pesonalitete të shquara si: Nderim për dijetarët, edukatorët dhe hoxhallarët e shquar të shkodrës, Esad Myftia drejtues i shquar arsimor, H. Ali Ulqinaku-personalietet i kulturës shqiptare, Ibrahim Kaduku-intelektual i shquar arsimor dhe fetar, Haxhi Muhamed Bekteshi-personalitet i shquar fetar, Haxhi Vehbi Gavoçi-personalitet i shquar i kulturës islame, Xhevdet Zylaj-mësues dhe edukator i nderuar, Prof. Hysniu, në kujtim të profesorit të nderuar Hysni Bushati, Xhemal Naipi-intelektual i shquar fetar e atdhetar, Qazim Hoxha-teolog i shquar islam, Studime dhe vlerësime për Daut Boriçin, Imam Vehbi Ismaili, teolog, atdhetar dhe dijetar i shquar, Përshtypje nga haxhillëku, Hafiz Adem Kazazi-fetar i devotshëm, humanitar dhe atdhetar, Sheuqet Muka-intelektual i shquar islam; e plot artikuj e studime të tjera që u përmblodhën në shumë vepra madhore, në të cilat ose mori pjesë me studimet e tija, ose qe edhe bashkautor. Mes tyre po përmendim:
a. Në përmbledhje studimesh e kumtesash, si: 
-Sheuqet Muka-Mësues i Popullit, figurë e shquar atdhetare, arsimore dhe kulturore; 
-Daut Boriçi- Personalitet i shquar i historisë, i kulturës dhe i arsimit kombëtar; 
-Revista “Zani i Naltë”, me rastin e 75-vjetorit të botimit të numrit të parë etj.
b. Në vepra të plota si bashkautor ose si autor i tyre:
-Një jetë në shërbim të fesë, kushtuar Hafiz Sabri Koçit, 
-Në kujtim të brezave, kushtuar 40 dijetarëve dhe hoxhallarëve të shquar të Shkodrës, 
-Imam Vehbi Ismaili, 
-Historia e Mevludeve në gjuhën shqipe,
-Opinione për njerëz, vepra, ngjarje,
-Sheh Ahmed Shkodra, 
-Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, jeta dhe veprat.
c. Krahas këtyre ai ka pasur edhe shumë plane për të bashkëpunuar në nxjerrjen në dritë të shumë librave të tjerë. Mes tyre po përmendim: 
-Historiku i Medreseve të Shkodrës, 
-Xhamitë e Shkodrës, qendra fetare, arsimore, kulturore, etj.
Të gjitha këto veprimtari, kumtesa, referate, artikuj, studime dhe vepra të ndryshme e afirmuan Faik Lulin si një ndër aktivistët dhe studiuesit më të shquar të traditave dhe të kulturës islame në Shqipëri. 
2. Një punë po kaq e madhe u bë edhe për ngritjen dhe funksionimin normal të Medresesë “Haxhi Sheh Shamia”. Ai qe një ndër themeluesit e këtij institucioni me kaq rëndësi për arsimin dhe edukimin fetar islam të breznive të reja. Madje me një grup intelektualësh hartuan rregulloren e parë të medreseve. Faiku qe anëtar i komisionit të hartimit të kësaj rregulloreje, madje njëri nga anëtarët më kompetent. Kjo rregullore u dërgua për miratim në Komunitetin Mysliman të Shqipërisë i cili ftoi në një mbledhje të tij, Islam Dizdarin, për ta paraqitur para Kryesisë së këtij institucioni i cili ishte mbledhur posaçërisht për ta diskutuar. Mbas shumë pyetjesh dhe diskutimesh, kjo rregullore u miratua dhe u ngarkuan Islam Dizdari dhe Kujtim Gjinishi të negocionin pranë Ministrisë së Arsimit, që të miaratohen në parim problematikat që lidheshin me të drejtat e detyrat e shkollave që do të ngrinte Komuniteti Mysliman. Problemet u diskutuam dhe u miratuan me zv/ministrin e Arsimit të asaj kohe. Medresetë do të kishin statusin parauniversitar, në bazë të planit mësimor të hartuar nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Komuniteti Mysliman. Maturantët e këtyre shkollave kishin të drejtë të regjistroheshin në çdo fakultet të universiteteve shqiptare dhe të huaja, nxënësit për arsye të ndryshme mund të transferoheshin nga Medreseja në çdo shkollë tjetër pa pengesë, në shkollë mund të vazhdonin mësimet djemtë dhe vajzat, mësimi mund të fillonte nga klasa e pestë deri në të tetën dhe vazhdonte nga e nënta deri në të dymbëdhjetën etj. 
Kolektivi pedagogjik me në krye drejtorin e parë të medresesë së Shkodrës, Zotëri Ahmet Osja bëri një punë të madhe për krijimin e kushteve sa më të mira për realizimin me sukses të detyrave të shkollës. Faik Luli qe një ndër konsulentët më të rëndësishëm në marësinë e punëve të medresesë.
Në vitin 1996, sapo u emërua drejtor Islam Dizdari, Faik Lulit i bëhet thirrje të punojë pranë Medresesë “Haxhi Sheh Shamia”, ku për afro 10 vjet, edhe pasi u emërua z. Hiqmet Bekteshi, i dha këtij institucioni vlera të mëdha arsimore dhe edukative. Në këtë institucion punoi me të gjithë aftësitë, përkushtimin dhe përvojën e tij, kryesisht si mësues i gjuhës dhe i letërsisë, si drejtues i komisionit të lëndëve të shkencave shoqërore, si këshilltar dhe bashkëpunëtor i përhershëm i drejtorisë dhe si veprimtar i shquar në fushën e studimeve dhe të veprimtarive të shumta shkencore. Në vitet 1995-2005 është njëkohësisht edhe anëtar i këshillit të Myftinisë. Me qëndrimet e tij ndaj problemeve që shtroheshin për zgjidhje, me diskutimet dhe mendimet e pjekura, ai dha një ndihmesë të vyer për forcimin e Myftinisë së Shkodrës që drejtohej me shumë seriozitet nga Haxhi Faik Hoxha.
3. Faiku u zgjodh Kryetar i Shoqatës së “Intelektualëve islamë”, Dega e Shkodrës. Nuk ka veprimtari shkencore apo kulturore-edukative që zhvilloi Medreseja, Myftinia, Qendra Kulturore “Daut Boriçi”, Komuniteti Musliman në shkallë rrethi, kombëtare apo edhe ndërkombëtare ku nuk mori pjesë Faiku me cilësinë e Kryetarit të Shoqatës së intelektualëve islamë, si organizator, autor i referateve, kumtesave apo bisedave. Dega e Shkodrës e kësaj shoqate u shqua në rang kombëtar falë drejtimit me kompetencë nga Kryetari i saj, Faik Luli. Këtë të vërtetë do ta pohonte në shumë veprimtari Prof. Dr. Bedri Bylyku, kryetar i shoqatës për të gjithë Shqipërinë.
Ndërkohë shkroi dhe botoi një seri veprash të shquara duke bashkëpunuar ngushtë me kolegët e vet. Ai sikurse e kanë cilësuar shumë autoritete shkencore, arriti kulme të tilla saqë u shqua në fushën e studimeve islame, sidomos për traditat kulturore, në shkallë vendi por edhe në të gjitha trevat shqiptare, në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mali i Zi etj. Nga të gjitha anët dhe autoritetet më të larta shkencore kanë dhënë për Faikun vlerësime duke e cilësuar atë si ndër të parët dhe ndër më të shquarit autoritete të fushës së studimeve islame. Vlerësime të tilla kanë dhënë Imam Vehbi Ismaili, Haxhi Vehbi Gavoçi, Mr. Naim Tërnava, Prof. Feti Mehdiu, Mr. Qemajl Morina, Prof. Ismail Ahmeti, Prof. Pajazit Nushi, Prof. Jashar Rexhepagiq, Dr. Mehdi Polisi, etj.
Njeriu i mirë
Mirësia ishte një aspekt tjetër i jetës së Faikut. Kush e ka njohur, mbi të gjitha ka dalluar tek ai njeriun e mirë. Ai ishte një bashkëshort dhe familjar i mirë, ishte një shok dhe mik i mirë, ai e shihte të mirën kudo në jetë, në shoqëri, në çdo veprimtari. Ai kishte gjithnjë fjalën e mirë në gojë të shoqëruar me një buzëqeshje të ëmbël si tek rrallë kush e shihje. Gjithnjë në çdo situatë sado të tensionuar, ai gjithnjë dinte të gjente rrugën më të drejtë, më të mirë, dinte të qetësonte gjakrat dhe ta fuste zgjidhjen e problemeve në rrugën e vet të shtruar e të qetë. Tek ai ishin kombinuar bukuria shpirtërore me atë fizike. Një burrë, në rini i hijshëm, në burrëri shumë fisnik në pamje dhe në sjellje, që në jetën e vet kishte rrezatuar gjithnjë mirësi dhe edukatë shembullore. I veshur mirë, shumë hijshëm, gjithnjë i kërrpitur, prezantonte veten dhe rangun e tij familjar me shumë dinjitet në të gjitha sferat shoqërore. Kudo dhe kurdoherë ai ishte i matur, serioz në çdo situatë dhe dashamirës deri në fund. I dashur me nxënësit, i dashur me shokët dhe veçanërisht i dashur në familjen e vet. Ishte shembulli më i përkryer i një qytetari me cilësitë më të larta. Me të drejtë shoku i tij Maliq Gjyli duke parë se Faiku përdorte shumë sheqerin (një kafe e pinte me tri apo katër lugë) pati thënë me shaka: “Mos kini frikë, Faikut nuk i bën dëm sheqeri. Ai ha shumë, por edhe derdh shumë sheqer”. E me të vërtetë kush buzëqeshte çiltër si ai, kush jepte këshillën e ëmbël për çdo zemër nevojtare si ai, kush derdhte më shumë sheqer se ai?
Familjari i përkryer
Dashurinë dhe nderimin për të gjithë rrethin e vet të gjerë familjar, ai e shprehte me një ndjenjë të lartë përgjegjësie dhe përkujdesjeje për secilin. Jo vetëm njërëzit e afërm, por të gjithë e kanë ndjerë përkujdesjen dhe përgjegjësinë që ndiente Faiku për to. Nuk ka nip apo mbesë që nuk ka ndjerë përkujdesjen dhe dashamirësinë e tij në zgjidhjen e shumë problemeve që ka jeta. Ai e lidhte shumë ngushtë dashurinë me sakrificën e pakufi ndaj tyre. Madje nuk mund ta kuptonte dashurinë ndaj brezit të vet familjar, pa sakrificën maksimale ndaj tyre, ai ishte gjithnjë i gatshëm të ndihmonte, të futej me guxim në të fshehtat e problemeve të secilit dhe të jepte maksimumin e mundshëm në zgjidhjen e tyre. Prandaj edhe të gjithë këshilloheshin me të, gjenin tek ai përkrahje dhe ndihmë, qetësi dhe besim. Një shembull i kësaj simpatie publike mbarë familjare dhe shoqërore është edhe ceremonia e varrimit të të ndjerit. Në familjen e tij nuk mbeti kush pa ardhë për ngushëllim, në sallën e Medresesë ku u vendos trupi i tij për homazhe, erdhi për t’i dhënë lamtumirën e fundit mbarë Shkodra dhe më gjerë, miq nga Tirana, Turqia, Kosova, Mali i Zi, Maqedonia, në faljen e xhenazes morën pjesë aq shumë xhemat sa nuk ishte parë ndonjëherë në një ceremoni mortore, erdhën me dhjetra telegrame, e-maile dhe letra ngushëllimi nga të katër anët e botës. Të gjitha këto shprehin nderimin e madh mbarë shoqëror dhe familjar për të. 
Ai ishte një bashkëshort i denjë. Gruaja e tij, Melihaja, tashti e ndjen humbjen e madhe. Faiku për të qe bashkshort, shok e mik. I dashur me të gjithë por i përkryer në sjellje dhe në mirëkuptim ndaj së shoqes. E gjithë veprimtaria e tij e gjerë shkencore dhe botuese, e gjithë puna e tij e madhe në arsim dhe në shoqëri, nuk mund të ishin realizuar pa mirëkuptimin dhe përkrahjen e Zojës Meliha. Ajo gjithnjë ishte përkrahëse e të shoqit, i krijonte kushte jete e pune, asnjëherë nuk u ankonte, i shërbente me dinjitet. Natyrisht ajo është kryelarteë për atë burrë të nderuar me të cilin ndau travajët e jetës por që hëngri, siç thotë populli, bukë të ëmbël në paqe dhe në harmoni. 
Faiku ishte mik i të gjithëve. Shumëkush mund të thotë se e kam pasë mik, madje të gjithë krenohen që kanë punuar, kanë jetuar dhe kanë janë shoqëruar me të. A ka pasuri më të madhe se të kesh miq e shokë të mirë si Faiku? E Faiku qe i përkryer. Ai frymëzonte besim dhe dashuri tek të gjithë, por sidomos tek bashkëpunëtorët e afërt të tij. Ai jepte gjithnjë shembullin në kryerjen e detyrave, ishte në ballë të punëve, prandaj edhe shokët e miqtë e tij e kishin për nder të punonin me të, të zgjidhnin problemet me të, të sigurtë se së bashku me të do të ecnin përpara në rrugën e drejtë e të ndershme. Ne mund ta provojmë me një mijë shembuj këtë, por shumë që e kanë njohur do ta quanin të tepërt. Kjo është një aksiomë që nuk ka nevojë për vërtetim.
Edhe një aspekt të bamirësisë së tij nuk mund të rrijmë pa e përmendur. A mundet kush të na tregojë se sa çifte ka afruar, në sa familje ka trokitur për të thënë fjalën e mirë për një djalë apo për një vajzë. Ato çifte që sot jetojnë të lumtur me familjet e tyre dhe me fëmijët e tyre mund të krenohen se shtysat e para drejt një familjeje të nderuar i kanë marrë nga Faik Luli. Po na thoni në sa familje ka hyrë për të dhënë mendimin e tij me zemër në dorë për të ndarë e sqaruar mosmarrëveshjet, keqkuptimet, brengat dhe hidhërimet që i pasojnë këto dukuri shoqërore. Shpeshherë edhe në rastet më të vështira, ai gjente melhemin e zemrave, i zbuste mëritë, i afronte njerëzit, i pajtonte dhe i miqësonte. Vetëm një burrë i urtë dhe me zemër të madhe mund ta bënte këtë. Dhe i tillë ishte Faik Luli. 
Jeta e tij kishte kuptim vetëm kur ishte e ngarkuar së tepërmi. Gjithnjë na bënte përshtypje pranimi i çdo pune. Ai ishte i gatshëm të pranonte çdo kërkesë të çdo institucioni shkencor brenda dhe jashte vendit për të kryer një kumtesë, një referat, një libër shkencor, një projekt etj. Le që vetë ishte gjithnjë në kërkim të diçkaje të re dhe interesante. Në projektet që kemi hartuar për studimin dhe botimin e trashëgimisë sonë kulturore, Faiku nuk pushonte kurrë. Edhe për Shefqet Mukën, edhe për Daut Boriçin, për Hafiz Sabri Koçin, për Imam Vehbi Ismailin, etj., edhe për dijetarët islamë të Shkodrës, madje, kur u botua vëllimi i parë “Në kujtim të brezave”, me 500 faqe, filloi të na ngacmojë për të dytin, edhe për “Mevludet në gjuhën shqipe” me 700 faqe, edhe për “Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, jeta dhe veprat” me 500 faqe, etj. Ai nuk ishte i kënaqur kurrë me punën, kërkonte çdo ditë edhe më shumë. Pa mbaruar njëri studim, pa dalë në qarkullim njëri libër e kishte filluar punën për tjetrin. Më vjen shumë keq që nuk e pa të botuar librin aq për zemër “Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, jeta dhe veprat”, për të cilën punoi një kohë të gjatë, po kështu me gjithë përpjekjet e bëra nuk arriti të kryente dy punë me rëndësi që kishim planifikuar: “Historiku i medreseve të Shkodrës” dhe “Xhamitë e Shkodrës”. Libri për Hafiz Ulqinakun doli në qarkullim falë përkujdesjes së Logos-it, madje doli një botim luksoz, edhe më i mirë seç e kishim pritur ne. Nuk e di a do të kemi forcat e duhura për të kryer dy botimet tjera që i kishim në plan, për medresetë dhe xhamitë e Shkodrës. Përmes këtyre veprave ne synonim të tregonim traditat e shquara kulturore të Shkodrës për t’i treguar të gjithëve dhe sidomos të rinjve se, në Shkodër kanë jetuar dhe punuar dijetarë të shquar, se këtu kanë jetuar dhe punuar personalitete të kulturës shqiptare, se ato kanë punuar dhe madje kanë shkrirë të gjithë jetën në dobi të fesë, të atdheut, të kulturës dhe të shkencës shqiptare, të edukimit dhe të arsimimit të breznive të reja. Jo më kot në këto treva ka një trashëgimi të shquar, sepse kjo ka pasur rrënjë të shëndosha të ushqyera me mundin, djersën, diturinë dhe gjakun e këtij populli. Askush sot nuk mund t’i cënojë apo t’i shkulë këto. Dhe në këtë drejtim Faik Luli dha një kontribut të shquar si rrallëkush.
* Itali, Gusht 2005

----------


## DEN_Bossi

*Imam Vehbi Sulejman Gavoçin, dijetar i madh musliman .*


Intervistë ekskluzive me Imam Vehbi Sulejman Gavoçin, dijetar i madh musliman Shkodran
Vehbi Sulejman Gavoçi nuk është dijetari i vetëm musliman shqiptar në botën islame, përveç atij numërohen edhe dijetarë të tjerë njohur si: Shejh El-Albani, Shejh Abdul-Kadir Arnauti, Shejh Nuhi, gjyshi i Shejh Shuajb el-Arnautit që jeton akoma etj. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le të kthehemi te i intervistuari ynë, Shejh Vehbi Sulejman Gavoçi
Pyetje: I nderuar Haxhi Vehbi Sulejman Gavoçi, ju e keni lënë Shqipërinë në moshë të vogël dhe keni ardhur në Damask (Siri); a mund të na tregoni se kur keni ardhur ju dhe familja juaj këtu?
Përgjigje: Bismil-lahirr-Rrahmanirr Rrahim.
Falenderimi i takon Zotit të të gjitha botërave, i Cili është Një dhe i pashoq, paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qofshin mbi të dërguarin e Tij, Muhamedin (a.s.) dhe mbi të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij.
Unë jam Vehbi Sulejman Gavoçi. Nga Shqipëria në Siri kemi ardhur në vitin 1937. Babai im e la Shqipërinë me familjen e vet dhe të vëllanë e tij dhe erdhën në Siri.
Pyetje: Cilat ishin arsyet të cilat ju shtynë që të vini në Siri?
Përgjigje: Arsyeja kryesore ka qenë se mbreti Zog në kohën e tij bëri disa reforma të cilat nuk kanë lidhje me fenë Islame. Ai e detyroi gruan që të heqë perçen, e barazoi vëllain me motrën në mirath (trashëgimi), dhe i urdhëroi nëpunësit dhe studentët që të vendosin kapele në kokë. Gjithashtu edhe disa gjëra kundër fesë të cilat i zbatoi ai, e detyruan babain tim që ta lërë Shqipërinë dhe të vijë në Siri, thënë më qartë në vendin ku kanë emigruar pejgamberët (të dërguarit e Allahut-profetët) e fundit.
Pyetje: Ku jeni vendosur në fillim në Damask?
Përgjigje: Kur kemi ardhur në fillim në Damask kemi ndenjur në lagjen "Huk-kul Sarajja", mandej u vendosëm në Divanije, e cila njihet si mëhalla (lagja) e shqiptarëve. Aty babai me mirësitë e Zotit, na ndërtoi një shtëpi, mandej ndërtoi edhe një xhami e cila quhet xhamia "Arnaut".
Aty, ai vetë ka qenë imam në atë xhami (gjatë faljeve), ka studiuar aty, dhe që të gjithë shqiptarët e vjetër që ndodheshin aty kanë mësuar prej babait për fenë e tyre.
Pyetje: Si ju kanë pritur arabët si shqiptarë?
Përgjigje: Arabët si shqiptarë na kanë pritur si s'ka më mirë. Shqiptarët që janë këtu mund të ndahen në dy parti (grupe): Partia (grupi) i parë janë kosovarët, të cilët kanë ardhur këtu gjatë luftës ballkanike, kur serbët i vranë, i prenë dhe i torturuan. Një shumicë e tyre shkuan në Turqi, e disa erdhën në Siri. Kur ata erdhën këtu, qeveria e vendit u propozoi atyre një tokë e cila quhet Shbele, një katund, që të punojnë në të. Mirëpo ata përtuan në vend të huaj, duke mos ditur gjuhën dhe vendin, dhe preferuan që të rrinë në qytet. Ne kemi ardhur nga Shqipëria, Shkodra, në vitin 1937 siç e përmenda më herët. Haxhi Nuhi dhe babai i Shuajb el-Arnautit, Muharremi, kanë ardhur para nesh në vitin 1926, po nga Shkodra. Ne jemi grupi i dytë nga Shkodra që kemi ardhur në Siri. Arabët na kanë pritur shumë mirë, dhe kur kemi pasur ndonjë nevojë na kanë ndihmuar.
Pyetje: Sa është numri i përafërt i të shpërngulurve shqiptarë në Siri?
Përgjigje: Nuk mundem të jap një shifër të përafërt të shqiptarëve këtu, sepse unë, për rreth njëzet e ca vjet kam qëndruar jashtë Sirisë. Mirëpo besoj se jemi më shumë se 10.000 vetë.
Pyetje: Cila ka qenë veprimtaria juaj personale, dhe me çfarë jeni marrë në Damask?
Përgjigje: Kur kam ardhur në Siri, në vitin 1937, jam njohur me një akraba (të afërt), i cili quhej Hasan Smaja dhe babai më pyeti nëse kisha dëshirë të shkoja në mejtep (shkollë e ulët islame) me të? Dhe unë pranova. Pastaj shkova në Misir (Egjipt) dhe atje qëndrova dhjetë vjet. Atje mësova gjuhën arabe dhe fenë, dhe mora dy diploma të larta, një të universitetit (laike) dhe një të Sheriatit (jurisprudencës islame). Gjithmonë jam marrë me mësime, duke lexuar dhe duke shkruar libra qysh nga viti 1937 e deri më sot. Lexoj ende edhe kësaj dite, shkruaj ende artikuj, libra dhe shkrime, ashtu siç punojnë edhe djemtë e rinj. Jam marrë vetëm me mësime dhe arsim e jo me politikë, dhe gjatë viteve 1948-1980 e më tej kam dhënë mësim në Siri. Mandej kam shkuar në Medine (Arabi Saudite) dhe kam qëndruar për disa vite. Mandej kam shkuar në Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe ku kam qëndruar për afro katërmbëdhjetë vjet. Ndërsa në vitin 2000 jam kthyer në Siri, në vendin tim, për të qëndruar aty deri sa të kem jetë.
Pyetje: Ku dhe kur i keni mbaruar studimet tuaja?
Përgjigje: Studimet i kam mbaruar në Kajro në vitin 1947, nga viti 1937-1947.
Pyetje: Çfarë aktivitetesh keni bërë në lidhje me shqiptarët kur jeni kthyer nga Egjipti?
Përgjigje: Kur jemi kthyer prej Misirit (Egjiptit) menduam që të mblidhnim të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë në Siri. Prandaj, formuam një shoqëri bamirëse, mirëpo nuk qëndroi më tepër se tre vjet. Kam qenë sekretar i përgjithshëm i kësaj shoqërie. Kam dhënë edhe intervista në disa gazeta; dhe në një rast kur erdhën për Ahmet Zogun dhe folën keq për të duke thënë se ai e ka shitur vendin e vet e ne vetë jemi të shitur. Në njëfarë mënyre, ne jemi munduar t'i gjendemi pranë dhe t'i ndihmojmë bashkatdhetarët tanë. Mirëpo disa që janë me origjinë shqiptare, nuk i kanë ndjenjat tona, ata kanë lindur dhe kanë ndenjtur në Shqipëri deri sa qeveria e mbylli atë shoqatë (shoqëri) dhe ne mbetëm të ndarë, secili në vendin e vet.
Pyetje: A mendoni që të ktheheni ndonjëherë në Shqipëri me familjen tuaj?
Përgjigje: Në Shqipëri kam shkuar çdo vit, por nuk mendoj se do të kthehem përgjithmonë atje, sepse këtu në Siri jemi të lidhur me punë dhe familje, dhe kjo është një punë e vështirë. Emigrimi në këtë vend është sevap, mandej ne këtu jemi pranë burrave dhe baballarëve tanë (paçin rahmet-mëshirë) të cilët e lanë Shqipërinë për të ruajtur fenë.
Pyetje: Cila është përshëndetja juaj për bashkatdhetarët, për shqiptarët?
Përgjigje: Kur pata shkuar për herë të parë në Kosovë, më pritën shumë mirë, dhe e pashë të udhës që për t'i falenderuar ata të shkruajta një libër në gjuhën shqipe i cili quhet "Si dhe Pse"? Dashuria ime për vendin tim është në gjakun tim, është në jetën time; atje kam lindur, të afërmit, vëllezërit e shokët i kam atje, mendoj gjithmonë mirë për Shqipërinë tonë, mirëpo tani që jam plakur e kam të vështirë që të kthehem prapa, por në qoftë se Zoti do të më kthente përsëri djalë të ri do të vija përsëri.

Intervistoi: Ermal BEGA Damask – Siri

----------


## DEN_Bossi

*Faik Luli, Islam Dizdari*


ABETARJA E HAFIZ ALI ULQINAKUT



Analizë



Abetarja e H. Ali Ulqinakut, e cituar nga studiues të ndryshëm në shkrime në gazeta, revista e libra, por e paparë, tashmë gjendet e plotë, e transkriptuar në alfabetin e sotëm të gjuhës shqipe nga studiuesi specialist Dr. Mehdi Polisi dhe e paraprirë nga një hyrje studimore për rëndësinë e kontributit të autorit, për veçoritë e shkronjave të alfabetit turko-osman e të gjuhës shqipe e për përmbajtjen e saj.

Autorë të ndryshëm, studiues të çeshtjeve gjuhësore dhe didaktike sa e kanë përmendur, së shumti kanë botuar vetëm një pasqyrë të alfabetit të përdorur nga Hafiz Aliu dhe asgjë më shumë. Për Abetaren kanë shkruar studiuesit Lumo Skendo, Osman Myderrizi, dr.Muhamed Pirraku, dr.Nail Draga, dr.Faik Luli, Islam Dizdari, Nexhmi Bushati, Tonin اobani, Gjon Simoni, prof.dr.Jup Kastrati, prof.dr.Tomor Osmani, prof.dr.Shefik Osmani, prof.as.dr.Njazi Kazazi, prof.dr.Musa Kraja, dr.Ramiz Zekaj, prof.as.Dr.Ludovik Shllaku, Sytki Malohoxha, prof.dr.Mahmud Hysa etj. 

Pas shumë gjurmimesh arritëm ta gjejmë Abetaren në Drejtorinë e Përgjithshme të Arkivave në Tiranë. Ajo gjindet në fondin 25, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, dosja 3. Indikacionin bazë na e dha i nipi i Hafiz Aliut, Abdullah Said Hafizi, banues në Lezhë. Sipas informacionit të tij të gjitha shkrimet e Hafiz Aliut ai i kishte depozituar në Arkivin e Shtetit, mes të cilave ndodhej edhe Abetarja. Falënderojmë punonjësit e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave dhe posaçërisht Drejtorin, zotëri dr.Shaban Sinani, i cili na krijoi mundësinë që të gjurmojmë në fondin e Hafiz Aliut dhe, mbasi e gjetëm abetaren, na lejoi që ta fotokopjojmë. 

Kjo vepër deri tani e panjohur prej studiuesve ka vlera të veçanta atdhetare, shkencore, gjuhësore dhe didaktike.



Vlerat atdhetare

Abetarja e Hafiz Aliut është një dokument me shumë rëndësi për  gjuhën shqipe, për historikun e shkrimit të saj dhe të përdorimit të saj në shkollë, për edukimin dhe arsimin e fëmijëve shqiptarë. Hafiz Aliu duke qenë mësues në Shkodër dhe në Lezhë e ndjente nevojën e mësimit të shqipes në shkollë. Këtë ide ai e pat shprehur edhe më parë tek Mevludi dhe tek fjalorët e tij. Populli, gratë dhe fëmijët nuk kuptonin as gjuhën zyrtare të administratës, osmanishten, as arabishten si gjuhën që përdorej gjerësisht në ceremonialin fetar në xhami. Prandaj ai shkroi Mevludin në gjuhën shqipe që populli dhe kryesisht fëmijët dhe të rinjtë ta këndonin dhe ta mësonin shqip. Natyrisht autori në atë kohë do të shkruante shqipen me alfabetin arab, osman. Kjo ishte praktika e ndjekur deri atëherë nga paraardhësit e tij. Por siç kemi pasur rastin të theksojmë më parë shkrimi i shqipes, hartimi i teksteve mësimore shqipe, aq më tepër hartimi i abetares shqipe për përdorim shkollor ishte një akt i lartë qytetarie dhe atdhetarie. Ai binte në kundërshtim me të gjithë traditën e urdhëruar nga pushtuesit osmanë, binte në kundërshtim me ligjet në fuqi, të cilët nuk lejonin fëmijët myslimanë të mësonin në gjuhën amtare. Shkrimi i shqipes e aq më tepër përdorimi i saj në shkollë,  hartimi i librave shqip dhe i abetareve shqipe tregonte vullnetin e mirë dhe ndërgjegjen e lartë atdhetare të autorit. Në këtë mes duhet shënuar se Hafiz Aliu ishte hoxhë. Kjo tregon qartazi se intelektualët islamë, hoxhallarët tanë dashurinë për atdhe e kanë shprehur kudo, jo vetëm duke u prirë çetave të luftëtarëve kundër sulmeve grabitqare sllave apo edhe osmane, por njëkohësisht kanë qenë përkrahës të diturisë në gjuhën shqipe dhe jo kundërshtarë të  saj, si mundohet ta paraqesë ndokush. Hartimi i veprave të tilla si Abetarja, Fjalorët apo Mevludi në gjuhën shqipe më së pari tregon një qëndrim të lartë atdhetar të autorit.



Vlerat shkencore gjuhësore 

Këtë problem e ka analizuar gjerësisht Dr. Mehdi Polisi në studimin për abetaren Një vepër e çmuar e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut. Gjithashtu edhe studiuesi i mirënjohur Tahir Dizdari, kur analizon gjuhën e Mevludit të Hafiz Aliut trajton dukuritë gjuhësore të kësaj vepre, të cilat përgjithësisht vlejnë edhe për gjuhën e Abetares. Një punë të vyer ka bërë edhe orientalisti i njohur Osman Myderrizi duke analizuar Fjalorët e Hafiz Aliut. Ne do të theksojmë disa probleme specifike:

Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku në veprën Abetarja e gjuhës shqipe ka pasqyruar një nivel të lartë të formimit pedagogjik. Ai me kompetencën e një dijetari shkel në disa shtigje të vështira dhe përgjithësisht të parrahura apo të rrahura fare pak. 

Ai arrin një sukses të dukshëm në shkrimin e gjuhës shqipe me shkronjat e alfabetit të gjuhës arabe, turke-osmane ose persishte. Në këtë fushë ai dallon mirë veçoritë  gjuhësore të këtij grupi gjuhësh semite dhe, përmes alfabetit të tyre, arrin të krijojë karaktere shkronjash të veçanta për të shprehur tingujt dhe veçoritë e tyre në gjuhën shqipe që është e një natyre krejt tjetër si gjuhë indoevropiane. Natyrisht në këtë fushë të vështirë edhe të tjerë kanë bërë shumë përpjekje, edhe Hafiz Aliu arriti të shkruajë e të botojë më parë Mevludin, por tek Abetarja ai ka arritje më të larta, koncepte më të qarta dhe kritere më të drejta shkencore. Mjaftojnë të gjitha pasqyrat e shkronjave të paraqitura në parathënie dhe sqarimet që ai i ka pa të arsyeshme, për të treguar qartësinë dhe saktësinë e dijeve gjuhësore të autorit. 

Abetarja ishte një libër mësimor, përmes të cilit fëmijët do të përvetësonin drejt kriteret e shkrimit dhe të leximit të gjuhës shqipe dhe do të hidhnin themelet e mësimit të saj. Fëmijët shqiptarë deri në atë kohë nuk shkruanin gjuhën amtare, gjuhën shqipe, për rrethanat politike e shoqërore të kohës, por ama në të gjitha lagjet dhe në shumë fshatra kishte mejtepe (shkolla fillore) dhe shkolla të kategorive tjera më të larta ku mësohej gjuha arabe, turke-osmane dhe persishte. Shumica dërmuese e fëmijëve njihnin alfabetin arab, shumë i thjeshtë, një grafemë si për shkronjën e dorës ashtu edhe për të shtypit, si për shkronjën e madhe ashtu edhe të voglën, dinin përmendësh disa nga lutjet dhe suret e thjeshta të Kuranit, dinin ti lexonin dhe ti shkruanin ato në origjinal, pra ishin të njohur me karakteret e shkronjave të alfabetit arab e një pjesë më e vogël edhe të alfabetit turko-osman dhe të gjuhës persishte. Gjuha shqipe ishte e një natyre krejt tjetër, kishte ndryshime të theksuara në shqiptimin e tingujve dhe paraqiste vështirësi serioze në paraqitjen grafike të tingujve, duke u bazuar në alfabetin arab. Këtë  problem tek Abetarja e zgjidhi drejt Hafiz Aliu. Ai krijoi në bazë të grafisë arabe, turko-osmane dhe në ndonjë rast edhe të gjuhës persishte karaktere të veçanta shkronjash për të shprehur me shkrim tingujt e gjuhës shqipe. Autori ka krijuar 15 shkronja të veçanta për tingujt zanorë dhe bashkëtingëllorë që nuk i ka gjuha arabe. Sikurse e thekson Dr.Mehdi Polisi këto janë: ë, o, y, c, ç, ll, rr, p, x, q, gj, nj, nd, ng, zh. Në këtë mënyrë ai arrin të na hartojë një alfabet të gjuhës shqipe me grafi arabe, por për çdo tingull jep një shkronjë korresponduese. Këtë problem e ka sqaruar në mënyrë shkencore Dr. Mehdi Polisi, i cili bën krahasimin mes alfabetit të Mevludit dhe të atij të Abetares së H.Aliut duke u ndalur kryesisht në dy tri çeshtje: në shkrimin e zanoreve o, u, y, dhe të bashkëtingëlloreve c, ç, x ose ng, nd, dhe nj. Zgjidhjet që i ka bërë këtij problemi Hafiz Aliu në Abetare në krahasim me Mevludin, janë të drejta shkencërisht, lexuesi nuk ka asnjë arsye të ngatërrojë leximin e shkronjave në Abetare, ashtu siç mund të ngjiste tek Mevludi, kur ky problem lihej në aftësitë gjuhësore të lexuesit.

Gjuha e përdorur në formimin e rrokjeve, të fjalëve, të togjeve të fjalëve apo edhe të fjalive pasqyron një nivel mjaft të lartë shkrimi të shqipes. Jo vetëm grafia është e konsoliduar dhe shumë e qëndrueshme, por edhe përzgjedhja e fjalëve shqipe, konceptet që ngërthejnë ato, lidhjet e tyre me njëra-tjetrën dhe posaçërisht ndërtimi i fjalive është shumë i qartë, i kuptueshëm dhe u përgjigjet normave të gjuhës sonë shqipe. Gjuha e përdorur në tekst nga autori tregon një formim të lartë të tij pavarësisht nga ndikimet dialektore të pashmangshme, ndoshta edhe të vetëdijshme të bëra nga autori. Edhe në Abetare si tek Mevludi apo edhe në Fjalorët, autori ka ndikime mjaft të shpeshta të të folmes së Ulqinit. Këtë e kanë vënë re me kompetencë shkencore studiuesit e mirënjohur  Osman Myderrizi, tek Fjalorët, Tahir Dizdari tek Mevludi dhe së fundi Dr.Mehdi Polisi tek Abetarja.

Shpjegimet e tingujve sipas vendit, ku ata formohen dhe karakterin e tyre si zanore të shkurtra, të mesme apo të gjata, bashkëtingëllore të zëshme apo të pazëshme, grykore, qellëzore, buzore etj., autori i Abetares i ka bërë në mënyrë të qartë shkencore me kompetencën e një linguisti. Psh kur flet për elifin e gjuhës arabe dhe turke-osmane, Hafiz Aliu shpjegon se do të përdoret në gjuhën shqipe për zanoren a. Kur elifit i vihet një vizë e vogël vertikale përsipër, atij i jipet funksioni i një zgjatje të mesme, i cili gjithnjë në gjuhën shqipe do të lexohet si a (me gjatësi të mesme), psh aj (= ai). Te fjalët që duhet të lexohet më i gjatë, përsipër elifit vendoset një shënjë e zgjatjes, në formën (~), për shembull, shqipt a:r.

Karakterin e disa zanoreve e përcakton në këtë mënyrë: zanorja o është e hapët, e prapme e rëndë; zanorja u është e mbyllët, e prapme e rëndë; zanorja y është e prapme, e lehtë e mbyllët etj. Po kështu shumë interesante nga ana shkencore janë përcaktimet për shkronjën k dhe ng; n dhe nj; q dhe gj etj. Me shpjegimet dhe sqarimet që jep, autori ka qenë i informuar për problemet shkencore gjuhësore jo vetëm në arabisht, osmanisht, persisht por edhe për gjuhën shqipe.
Shënojmë se do të ishte kënaqësi e veçantë për ne, nëse në të ardhmen studiuesit e tjerë do të thelloheshin më tej në çështjet e mirëfillta gjuhësore të Abetares së Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut.



Vlerat didaktike

Abetarja ka një strukturë të arsyetuar, të natyrshme e të drejtë si libri më i parë e më i rëndësishëm për nxënësit e klasës së parë të shkollave fillore, si mjeti kryesor për mësimin e shkrim-leximit.Struktura e saj të bind për horizontin e autorit, për përgatitjen e 

tij, për aftësitë pedagogjike, didaktike e metodike, për kuptimin e qartë nga ana e tij për kombinimin e harmonishëm të anës shkencore, metodike e edukative.

Autori H. Ali Ulqinaku me hartimin e kësaj Abetareje vërteton se ka qenë  në dijeni të abetareve shqipe e të huaja, gjë që del qartë nga krahasimi i saj me abetaret shqipe të përfshira në veprën shkencore me vlera të gjithanshme Abetaret shqipe dhe trajektorja e tyre historiko-pedagogjike të autorëve të njohur e të palodhur dhe specialistëve cilësorë për problemet e historisë së arsimit dhe të didaktikës në vendin tonë Prof.Dr.Shefik Osmani e Prof.as.Dr.Niazi Kazazi me redaktor Prof. Dr. Tomor Osmani e recensentë Prof. Dr. Pajazit Nushi e Kolë Xhumari.

Abetarja fillon me një Hyrje, në të cilën pasqyrohen të dhëna për shkrimin e shkronjave të gjuhës arabe e turko-osmane në gjuhën shqipe. Autori jep shembuj të shumtë shkoqitës për shkrim zanoresh e bashkëtingëlloresh të ndryshme që i ndihmojnë nxënësit për të pasur të qartë përdorimin e tyre në shkrim, në lexim e në të folur.

Në vazhdim trajtohet kapitulli Alfabeti i gjuhës shqipe, i cili paraqitet me tabela të ndryshme konkretizuese, duke dhënë radhazi tabelën e alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe, shkronjat e shtuara, të posaçme për gjuhën shqipe, shkronjat e përgjithshme, shkronjat plotësuese dhe zanoret me shkronja, shkronja të parme (të thjeshta) të shkurtra, shkronja të parme (të thjeshta) të gjata, fjala e përbërë (e formuar) e shkurtër dhe fjalë e përbërë (e formuar) e gjatë. Në dy tabelat e fundit jep idenë e rrokjes zanore + bashkëtingëllore ( ab, eb, etj) dhe të fjalës a:r, e:r, ni:r, u:r, shtu:r, kry:, në dy mënyrat e paraqitjes së tyre grafike: e vokalizuar me shenja të zanoreve dhe e vokalizuar me shkronja.

Ky kapitull, me anë të tabelave të veçanta për çdo temë është një material bazë, shumë i dobishëm, për të kuptuar e zbatuar veçoritë e shkronjave zanore e bashkëtingëllore, mënyrën e kombinimit të tyre në shkrim e lexim në përshtatje me kërkesat e gjuhës shqipe.

Këto probleme autori i ka shtjelluar gjerësisht, i ka konkretizuar me variante të ndryshme drejtshkrimi e drejtshqiptimi për të formuar te nxënësit e vegjël e të rritur njohuritë, shkathtësitë dhe shprehitë e nevojshme të shkrim-leximit, si detyra e parë e domosdoshme dhe e rëndësishme e abetares.

Në vazhdim autori H. Ali Ulqinaku trajton punën me fjalorin, me togjet e fjalëve, me fjalitë dhe në fund ka disa tekste të lidhura. Gjithësejt janë 9 tema që  trajtohen duke u rritur metodikisht shkalla e vështirësive. Tema e katërt dhe e gjashtë janë vazhdim e thellim i njëra-tjetrës duke futur mes tyre njohuritë për besimin, kështu që gjithësejt janë 10 njësi mësimore.

Problematika e kësaj pjese është e gjerë. Përfshin disa tema kryesore: Fjalë për organet e trupit, fjalë për tokën, fjalë për qiellin, fjalë për kohën, fjalë për besimin, përsëri fjalë për kohën, emra për kohën, emrat e muajve, fjalë për vendin dhe për nevojat e domosdoshme. 

Autori synon që përmes formimit të aftësive në shkrim dhe lexim të japë edhe mjaft njohuri nga fusha të ndryshme të dijes. Këto fillojnë me njohuritë nga natyra dhe pikërisht me atë pjesë  të natyrës që është më e afërta, me trupin tonë, me trupin e njeriut, pastaj kalohet në njohuri për tokën, duke u përqëndruar tek dijet e gjeografisë fizike, kalohet në njohuritë nga astronomia dhe meteorologjia, në dijet nga koha dhe dukuritë atmosferike dhe punët sipas stinëve, jepen dijet themelore të besimit islam, pjesët përbërëse të vitit, stinët, muajt, javët, ditët etj.duke e vënë theksin tek emërtimet e tyre, kalohet tek gjeografia e përgjithshme, toka, kontinentet, popullsia etj, pastaj kalohet në njohuritë kryesore ekologjike lidhur me banesën, ushqimin, veshmbathjen etj. duke përfunduar me lutjet kryesore që duhet të dijë një fëmijë i klasës së parë. Po paraqesim në vija të të përgjithshme përmbajtjen e këtyre temave që përfshihen në Abetare. 

Në Fjalë për pjesët (organet) e trupit. Autori e fillon  mësimin për ushtrimin e përdorimit të tingujve dhe shkronjave në fjalë, togje fjalësh dhe fjali, duke dhënë njëkohësisht edhe njohuri themelore që e sheh ai të arsyeshme. E këtë e nis nga më e afërta, nga trupi i njeriut, nga trupi i vetë nxënësve. Në fillim të çdo teme autori ka grumbulluar fjalë me renditje logjike duke i përshkallëzuar konceptet më themelore për pjesët e trupit të njeriut. Ata nuk janë fjalë dhe grupe fjalësh të grumbulluara rastësisht. Autori duke bërë analizën logjike të pjesëve të trupit, jep fjalët themelore, jep konceptet bazë që lidhen me secilën pjesë, organ të trupit të njeriut.Fjalët lidhen  njëra me tjetrën dhe përbëjnë kuptimet themelore të konceptit kryesor. Temën Fjalë për pjesët (organet) e trupit   e fillon me fjalen kry4 që përmbledh fjalët: flok, ball, vetull, sy, hund, goj, gjuh, dham, dhmall, buz, vesh, tru:, faqe, fylqinj, qaf, arrç, fyt (hem gryk) etj. Vini re renditjen logjike duke u nisur nga pamja e përgjithshme e kokës: flok, ball, vetull, sy, hund, goj, etj. Dhe brenda gojës: gjuhë, dham, dhmall etj. Kjo renditje e fjalëve jo vetëm logjikisht, por edhe nga ana shkencore dhe didaktike edhe sot është e qëndrueshme dhe e saktë, gjë që tregon qartë aftësitë didaktike dhe shkencore të autorit. Pasi ka dhënë fjalët, emërtimet (koncepte) më themelore për trupin e njeriut, autori jep foljet më kryesore që lidhen me veprimet e organeve të trupit, por që njëkohësisht edhe me punën e jetën e fëmijëve në shkollë, si: me shkru, me vizatu, me shatit, me bvet, me dit, me ndej, me kap, me gjet. Pas foljeve që i jep në paskajore autori fillon me fjalitë të thjeshta, si: Dora kap. Syni sheh. Duhet me shkru me vizatu.  Prej tyre kalohet në fjali më të zgjeruara, si: Aj ni:r qi shkrun e kndan pyr gjith vend paq ban. Aj qi zdin strapac hjek.

Duke synuar të japë numërorët nji dhe dy autori formon edhe një fjali në formën e një fjale të urtë me përmbajtje morale duke i këshilluar fëmijët që të flasin pak dhe të dëgjojnë shumë, Dëgjo dy herë e fol një herë. Për këtë jep ushtrimin e menduar shumë bukur: Gjuhë nji, ve:sh dy- nji fal, dy ndigja.

Kjo temë mbyllet me lidhjet farefisnore më të afërta duke vënë në përdorim përemrat më të njohur pronorë, në rastin konkret të përdorur para emrave: em vlla, eme motër, em bir, eme bi.

Si përfundim themi se autori në këtë temë ka dhënë 42 emra, 8 folje, numërorët dhe përemrat pronorë. Formon fjali të thjeshta dhe pastaj kalon në fjali të përbëra. Të gjitha këto lidhen me problemet e mësimit, të shkollës dhe të edukimit moral. Me interes është ideja se i dituri bën të mira, ndërsa i padituri heq e vuan.

Në pjesën Fjalë për tokën ka emra që kanë të bëjnë me tokën, me elemente të saj, me dukuri që lidhen me tokën, me qenie të gjalla që jetojnë në të, etj. Të tillë janë emrat gu:r, dhe:, pluhyn, ran, balt, kyrqele, mal, kodyr, rrpin, teposht, pyrpje:t, rrafsh, fushë, çerdhe, livadh, njomsin, bar, zjerm, rrug, udh, dru, gjeth, buk, etj. Si në temën e parë autori nuk bën një rreshtim fjalësh pa kriter, duke iu përshtatur nevojave të shkrimit apo të këndimit, përkundrazi në dhënien e njohurive për konceptet më kryesore gjeografike për tokën ai i rendit fjalët sipas një rendi logjik që të lidhura ngusht me njëra-tjetrën japin një sistem konceptesh apo një koncept më të gjerë, më përgjithësues. Vini re grupin e fjalëve:

1. që lidhet me përbërësit e tokës: gur, dhe, pluhyn, ran, balt, kyrqele etj., 

2. me formën e pamjes së tokës: mal, kodyr, rrpin, teposht, përpjet, rrafsh, fush, livadh, 

3. me bimët në tokë: njomsin, bar, dru, gjeth etj.

4. me ujin:  uj, vi, lum, det, prru, liqe.

Autori në këtë temë ka përdorur 32 emra, 3 ndajfolje: teposht, pyrpjet, rrafsh. Këta të fundit, ndajfoljet, lidhen ngusht nga ana kuptimore me emrat që kanë pranë, si: mal, kodyr, rrpine, që mund të shfrytëzohen për të krijuar pozicione të tyre si dhe për ti përdorur emrat në fjali të ndryshme.

Kjo pjesë përfshin edhe folje me paskajore me mif, me ça, me gje:t, me kthy, me ngri, me rrje:dh, mu njit, me i:k  Më poshtë autori formon fjali të thjeshta duke vënë në lidhje e marëdhënie emrat me foljet, si: Toka sillet. She:u rrjeth. Rana me:t. Kjo temë përfundon me fjalinë e zgjëruar, por që njëkohësisht është dhe një fjalë e urtë, por që lidhet me tematikën e fjalëve në përdorim: Guri ny vend rand isht, gjithkush e di.

Sikur shihet autori i Abetares njohuritë nga Dituria e natyrës i ka dhënë shumë të thjeshta, të qarta e të renditura logjikisht. Shkalla e vështirësive është rritur nga tema në temë. 

Në pjesën Fjalë për qiellin njohuritë nga natyra gërshetohen me elementet themelore të astronomisë. Ka fjalë që paraqesin një fjalor të bollshëm për qiellin dhe dukuritë që kanë të bëjnë me të, si: qijell, dijell, han, yll, mot, erë, re, borë, akull, shi, breshen, vetim, rrfe, mjegull, e:r, si dhe folje që tregojnë e sqarojnë dukuritë në fjalë, si: me fry erë, me bumullu, me vetu, me shkrep, me pikrru. Më poshtë vazhdohet me fjali të thjeshta: Er fryn. Qijelli sat bumullan. Shi:u pikrran pike pike. Liqe:ni bahet prej shiut tuj ik. Breshyn u kap.

Theksojmë se në ndonjë rast nën ndikimin e gjuhës turke-osmane renditja e fjalëve nuk përputhet me natyrën e ndërtimit të fjalive në gjuhën shqipe. Psh: Er fryn., Breshyn u kap.

Pjesa Fjalë për kohën përmban fjalët e nevojshme që shpjegojnë përcaktime të shumta për temën, si: vje:t, muj, jav, djell, dit, nat, ças (sot), natje, mramje, ve:r, vjesht, dimyn, prendve:r, fresk, ftoft, xet, terr, drit, von, he:ret, etj. Këto fjalë, të vendosura radhazi, paraqesin koncepte për kohën me emra për periudha, për njësi, për matjen, për zgjatjen e saj, për stinët, për dukuritë atmosferike, etj.

Kjo temë ka një shkallë më të lartë vështirësie, konceptet janë vërtetë të thjeshta, por disi më abstrakte, më përgjithësuese, që lidhen jo me një send konkret dhe të prekshëm për fëmijët, si koncepti: vjet, muj, jav, ver, vjesht, dimyr, prendver, me dukuri atmosferike, si: fresk, ftoft, xet, terr, drit, von, heret. 

Sapo paraqet tri  folje me ardh, me kalue, me fluturue që lidhen logjikisht me fjalën vjetët, kështu që edhe mund të kuptohen si një fjali e përbërë me tre kallëzues, menjëherë autori fillon me fjalitë: Vjetyt fare shpejt vin. Vjen, kalan, shkan ntrinija. Koha si zak fluturan. Punyn e mramjes ny natje mas le. اas pyr ças mas rri. Dimyn, ve:r knda, shkruj. Papuna trok tban. Sikur shihet në këtë temë numri i fjalive është shtuar, gjithashtu edhe niveli i tyre, mendimi që ata shprehin është më përgjithësues, më abstrakt. Shumë interesante është fjalia e ndërtuar me tre kallëzues: Vjen, kalan, shkan rinia (në tekst ntrinija). Të gjitha këto fjali lidhen me punën, me kohën dhe me shfrytëzimin e saj. Këshillat morale që jepen, janë me shumë vlerë për edukimin e fëmijëve dhe pasqyrojnë vlerat mësimore dhe edukative të mësimit, ashtu siç e konceptonte vlerën e diturisë Hafiz Aliu.

Në vazhdim trajtohet tema Fjalë për besimin, ku jepen njohuri fillestare në përshtatje edhe me mundësitë dhe nivelin e fëmijëve. Nepërmes një teksti të lidhur autori shtron në mënyrë të thjeshtë dhe të qartë shtyllat e besimit islam. Në pamje të parë është një grumbull fjalësh e shprehjesh, por duke i lidhur ato ne nxjerrim të plotë dhe të qartë këto njohuri: Zoti (Perëndia)  gjithçka isht ai e shpif (e krijon). Zoti (është) nji. Shak nuk ka. Ne na ka çu qitabe edhe pejgamber. Edhe dita e qametit njimend isht. Mir e keq, gjith e cili send prej Zotit vjen. Mas deke prap ke mju njall. Muhammedi alejhi-s-selam Robi dashtun i Zotit isht. Tgjithave i besu:m. Këto ide janë të njohura për të gjithë, prandaj edhe nuk kanë nevojë për tu analizuar. Në kushtet e mësimit për fëmijët e klasës së parë autori në mënyrë të thjeshtë, me fjali të shkurtra e të kuptueshme parashtron idetë më themelore të besimit.

Pjesa Përsëri fjalë për kohën nuk është përsëritje e temës së mëparshme, ajo është më e zgjeruar, në vend të fjalëve ka për bazë fjalitë që kanë karakter pyetës me përgjigjet përkatëse. Trajtimi metodik i lëndës ndryshon. Mësimi zhvillohet në formë pyetjesh e përgjigjesh mes mësuesit (librit) dhe nxënësit.

Pyetje të tilla kanë të bëjnë me vitin, muajt, javët, ditët, orët, minutat e sekondat, ato kanë një shkallëzim të natyrshëm dhe krijojnë një tabllo të qartë për kohën dhe lidhjet logjike mes përbërësve dhe njësive  të saj.

Ja për konkretizim pyetjet e paraqitura: Nji vjet sa muj isht? Nji muj sa jav isht?  Nji jav sa dit ka? Nji muj sa dit ka? Nji dit sa ças isht? Nji ças sa dekike ka? Nji dekike sa sanije ka?

Këtyre pyetjeve u jipen përgjigjet përkatëse: Nji vjet dymdhet muj isht, nji muj katyr jav isht, nji jav shtat dit ka, nji muj tridhet dit ka, nji dit dymdhet ças isht, nji ças gjashdhet dekike ka dhe nji dekike gjashdhet sanije ka.

Një tjetër pjesë ka për subjekt kohën. Ajo titullohet Emrat për kohën. Edhe këtu nuk ka përsëritje, ka elemente të reja. Nëpërmjet kësaj pjese jepen emrat e ditëve dhe të muajve. Shënojmë se emrat e muajve jepen sipas kalendarit hënor, në gjuhën arabe.

Shtojmë se këto emra jepen vetëm si fjalë, pa u përdorur në fjali.

Emrat e ditëve i vendos sipas kësaj radhe: E brende, e shtunde, e dill, e hane, e martë, e myrkurr dhe e enjte. Autori duke u nisur nga tradita e besimit islam java fillon me ditën e xhuma, që është edhe ditë feste, por të bën përshtypje se kjo ditë emërtohet e brende (e premte)

Për emrat e muajve thekson se ata janë përcaktuar në dy mënyra në bazë të kalendarit hënor e atij diellor. Sipas hënës emrat e muajve i shënon: Muharrem, Safer, Rebiu-l-evvel, Rebiul-ahir, Xhumadi-l-evvel, Xhumadi-l-ahir, Rexhep, Shaban, Ramazan, Sheval, Zi-l-kade dhe Zi-l-hixhxhe.

Duke vazhduar paraqitjen e përmbajtjes së pjesëve i vjen radha Emrat e mujve dijellit. Kjo është një pjesë e gjatë, ku jepen emrat e muajve si vijon: Mars, Prill, Maj, Qershyr, Korrik, Gusht, Briti, Britni, Britmuri, Shinondre, Kallnur dhe Shkurt hem frur.

Pas muajve jepen stinët. Pyetjes: Nji vjet sa copa ka, i jepet përgjigja: Nji vjet katyr copa ka.

Autori për konkretizim të përgjigjes jep emrat e stinëve: Prandver, ver, vjeshtë e dimyn. Njëkohësisht me këtë në vazhdim jepen muajt që përfshin secila stinë si dhe karakteristikat atmosferike të secilës prej tyre.

----------


## Fenomeni

Se nuk ja vlen te lexohet kjo teme, por mendoj se te gjithe keta  kane qene bashkepunetore te pushtuesit 500 vjecar. Ne cdo fjali ka fjale qe si kuptoj dot sepse nuk e di gjuhen e armikut!

*Lexoni:* Për emrat e muajve thekson se ata janë përcaktuar në dy mënyra në bazë të kalendarit hënor e atij diellor. Sipas hënës emrat e muajve i shënon: Muharrem, Safer, Rebi’u-l-evvel, Rebi’ul-ahir, Xhumadi-l-evvel, Xhumadi-l-ahir, Rexhep, Sha’ban, Ramazan, Sheval, Zi-l-ka’de dhe Zi-l-hixhxhe.

Ky lloj mund te jene personalitete te shquara te botes joshqiptare.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Per faktin se perdoren emra dhe terma turqisht  ke te drejte por ky nuk eshte faji im pasi une jam munduar te jem origjinal ne theniet dhe termat qe autoret kane perdorur.

Per sa i perket autorve qe une u jam rreferuar , ato jane njerezit me te nderuar, personat qe i kane kushtuar jeten e tyre kambit dhe gjuhes shqipe.

Psh. z. Faik Luli qe referohet me shume ka keto tituj si mesues dhe pedagog i gjuhes shqipe eshte vlersuar;

1.              Me titullin *Arsimtar i Dalluar* viti 1962

2.              Me urdherin* Naim Frasheri Kl. I-re*, ne vitin 1987

3.              Me titullin *Mesues i Popullit* viti 1993

4.              Me titullin *« Doctor Honoris Causa »* viti 2000

Ka botuar:

-                *10 libra e tekste mesimore* per metodiken e gjuhes shqipe e letersine nga kopshti deri ne arsimin e larte

-              *  20 libra per shkollen*, historine e arsimit dhe kulturen islame

-                *Mbi 200 artikuj*, studime e kumtesa ne *40 gazeta e revista* brenda e jashte vendit

-                *Ka redaktuar 24 libra*

-                Ka perfshire* 25 materiale e studime ne botime te akademise se Shkencave, Universiteteve, Muzeut e Medresese* etj.

E kshtu te dashur lexues , une nuk kam dhe nuk di ku te gjej referues me te mire dhe me me vlere.
*
Faleminderit*

----------

